# Wilderness Testimonies?



## loolalooh (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone have a wilderness testimony?  Or maybe I should say "Promised Land" testimony?

Please share.  I could really use the encouragement as I am in the last stages (I hope) of a wilderness now.  This past week has been hard, but I'll keep at it.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 29, 2010)

Awesome thread. I crossed through my Red Sea last year but I am presently in a wilderness stage myself. I believe God showed me visions of my promised land, but of course every obstacle has sprung up to discourage me. For me to get there will literally take a miracle from God. Perhaps He set it up this way to show me that NOBODY BUT HIM can deliver me - to remove all doubt in my mind about His ability to rescue and prosper me. 

I do not believe this wilderness stage is for lack of faith like the children of Israel - rather I have grown more in faith during my Red Sea and wilderness experience than I have in all my life, and I have dedicated my body to Him in purification and righteousness. I believe it is a time of preparation for what He is about to bless me with, which I believe will be an elevation.

What I am struggling with right now is loneliness. It seems like everyone has been stripped from my life, and my family who loves me is so far away. I sometimes feel stuck where I am. It has caused me to lean more on God, because He is all I have. But I think He wants me in this place where I have to depend wholly on Him. I try not to think about what I'm missing out on, but rather trust that he will restore everything that the locusts have eaten. 

I just finally made up my mind to BELIEVE that He WILL bring me to my promised land. It really doesn't look like it to my natural eye, but I'm tuning my spiritual eye to His vision for my life and believing that He will deliver me...against all odds. I believe I will have a testimony soon.  In the meantime, I look forward to hearing others. 

Oh, He told me today to be "persistent in praise." I believe the enemy will attempt to attack my mind and He is preparing me in advance. When I was going through my Red Sea experience, with the "Pharoah" in my life attacking me and oppressing me daily, I began physically praising every day to fight back spiritually. I would literally play praise and worship music and dance, wave my arms and praise Him with my body and spirit. Daily praise and devouring the Word helped to bring me through that extremely difficult stage and would totally change the atmosphere in my house, and most importantly, my mind.


----------



## JinaRicci (Apr 29, 2010)

Hi Loolalooh, sorry to hear that you're going through a rough time.  I pray that God will continue to strengthen you in this experience.  

My experience was that God allowed me to get lost in my own wilderness to increase my faith as He became the only one I could turn to.  I pray that it encourages you. 

I was in school and had the worst possible adviser.  My rotation had gone well & I joined his group but the true colors came out afterwards.  There was no room for error or learning with him.  I was working so hard trying to get everything right that I was barely eating or sleeping and my skin was breaking out all over.  A lot of times I went home at 5 AM and returned at 9 AM but it still wasn't enough for him.  

He had also threatened that if I were to leave that I would lose my position & funding.  Seeing that he was the Chair of that dept, I didn't doubt that he could do that.  I didn't feel like I had much support to fight this.  I was only a 2nd yr, the only black person in my program at the time and had already gone through my 1st experience with racism in my first qtr with a professor. So I didn't know who to trust that could do something. 

Even though it went against everything I stood for, I decided to quit- not just his group but school period. I had started to doubt even my abilities to be at school and this was my easy way out of this mess. 

I went home for Xmas to see my family who I missed so much and even this was directly against his wishes because he didn't believe in vacations for students.  While I was there I decided to never ever go back & just leave all my things at school.  But my family begged me to try harder.  It was like no one I trusted could understand what was happening to me and I felt like I was losing my mind.  I was having these violent thoughts & dreams about what I would do to this man and didn't like who I was becoming but I went back. 

Somewhere around the 9th month, after a bad episode I finally realized that I had to turn this thing completely over to God and take myself out of it.  I knew that God had brought me there for a purpose but I couldn't reconcile that this was really what He had for me.  God led me to talk with the director of the fellowship program who I didn't think would understand because he was a very driven Chinese guy not given to emotion & some of the most ridiculous professors on campus were Chinese (my own prejudice).  That man in a very non-emotional way listened to my story and set up interviews with other advisers who he trusted so that I could have a way out to secure my position before I quit the other group.  

To make a very long story short, I found a great adviser who I loved so much that I didn't want to leave even after 4 yrs.   God made a path for me that was so clear and so straight it could only have been Him.  I had worried about losing 10 months of my life in this other place & it worked out that I still kept up with my class.  The skills learned in the other group were different & I was able to transfer those skills & help teach others in my new group.  I was also able to help new students avoid this disaster.  The struggle was hard- no denying that but God used it for good.   

God is awesome!  Keep trusting in Him, don't give up cause He is able to do ALL things.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing, Butterfly08.  You + me are here on the loneliness.  My family is far away too.  Others were stripped out of my life.  (One was/is a best friend who's agnostic border-atheist, and I felt God telling me to relinquish that friendship and talk to Him instead.)  So with that, majority of the time it's just me + God.  This has been good in forcing me to mature spiritually and TRULY get to know Him.  However, it's also been hard when all I allow my "natural eye" to look at the desert around me.  I can't wait to hear your testimony!

Thank you for your testimony, JinaRicci!  It's certainly encouraging.  God allowed me to get lost in my wilderness for the same reason - to increase my faith.  It's funny because I always thought Him and I were solid ... until I entered the wilderness and He helped me to realize that my trust in Him was lacking in a particular area of my life.  You're right ... He is able to do ALL things.  I need to not just believe that in 2 places of my life but in ALL.  Thank you for the prayer, as well!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 29, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Does anyone have a wilderness testimony? Or maybe I should say "Promised Land" testimony?
> 
> Please share. I could really use the encouragement as I am in the last stages (I hope) of a wilderness now. This past week has been hard, but I'll keep at it.


 

I wish I could tell you...maybe God will move my heart to say something, but I feel like I'm in the same place...and I'm praying that I'm close to the end...I feel like I'm doing a lot of preparing right now


----------



## phynestone (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm in the wilderness right now. God told me to trust Him on this one. I didn't want to move to this area at first b/c I wanted to stay and possibly get back with my ex-boyfriend. God moved in such a way that all of my roads led to DC. I knew He was calling me here, but I was so scared. All obstacles that should have been in my way were somehow removed and I can tell the ONLY reason I am still here is because of God. I've had ALL of my needs taken care of and I'm not relying on people mistreating me just so that I can get their help or have them around. God told me I didn't need to rely on anyone but Him. It's been a little scary doing something different, but I'm realizing I should have done this a long time ago.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 30, 2010)

One thing I'm really learning in my valley is that I need to listen. I get mad at God because I feel as though He *is telling me one thing and then doing another only to realize after I've gone partially insane that I'm the one that had it wrong. God meant just what he said but I changed it along the way. I added something to it or expected an outcome which was not the one being dervired. I really need to work on being an active listener instead of a active guesser. I really don't pay attention to ppl and things and I honestly don't know why. For example in July/August of 2008 God said that my turn was going to start that February of the next year. *I got all excited and I tried to stay excited even in June when what I was looking for didn't come. I tried to be excited and did go insane in July when it seemed like my life crashed in on my face. The whole time had I just realized the purpose of the thing. If I had listened and really opened my mind to understanding I prolly would of had a lot less of my hair fall out. I know to stay in the word I mean by staying there I've been open to learning so many more things. My turn meant God was going to start preparing me. I was gonna cross the red sea and get chucked into a desert. God has always always always always given me a warning before he puts me somewhere and takes me through something (did I mention he always does it?) however I don't listen or when I ask for understanding I stop listening and go with the first thing that pops into my mind. I really look back and every dream I'm living out and the fact that before I started my journey he told me that too! Ugh. I don't know where to start or what to read in the bible so that I can really learn this. How can I follow God, be a wife, a mother, work or do anything when I have such terribly poor listening skills? You guys God moved me to write this because you don't know what understanding I just gained just doing this.*


----------



## phynestone (Apr 30, 2010)

^^^^^^^^I think all Christians have struggled with not listening at some point in their walk. Pray for guidance, discernment and understanding. And patience. This is a biggie. I have that problem too. I want to know the future and be able to plan, but you can't plan everything. It's hard to trust in the unknown. 

OP, I'm so glad you started this thread. It seems like a lot of people are starting threads all over the board with topics that have intrigued me for years. Like the questions you want answers to, but are afraid to ask.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 30, 2010)

Thanks so much for sharing, ladies!  It's good to hear others' stories.  Lol, Phynestone, I know what you mean.  It took a while for me to start this thread ... I was hoping someone else would do it first.

Ladies, it's truly comforting to have this discussion with you all and see others going through (and getting out of) a similar journey.  I hope to hear more stories and future testimonies.  Hopefully I'll have a testimony to share sooner than later.

All we can do right now is trust that if we stay in tune with God then we'll reach the Promised Land.


----------



## MSee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am glad you started this too, because today I really needed to hear some testimonies. For me I am becoming more aware of the fact that God sends me warnings through dreams yet I woke up the other morning totally frustrated because I had another one that I knew was a message and my reaction was "when will it end". I've been going through stuff after stuff especially with people. I truly believe in forgiving others but I even told God that I am tempted not to forgive. I just want a chance to give them a piece of my mind that they have yet to see but are slandering me about. But God speaks. On the morning of me voicing my frustration, I opened my bible to a verse assuring me of the good in having my faith tried and He took me back to the proverbs that advices not to 'recompence evil' but wait on the Lord and He shall save you. Also I've been hearing messages by Pastors I don't even know, that truly speaks to my situation. One was saying that we must look out for the period of frustration when we are exercising faith. That is the place a lot of us fall yet it is most times just before we recieve the good we have been waiting for. 

Then a few times after prayer I felt led to Numbers 14. It is the account of when the Isrealite spies brought back the bad report (except the 2) and discouraged the people from entering the promised land. That resulted in another 40 years wandering. I don't want that to be my lot. It seems as a spin off to this I keep hearing messages against murmering and complaining. I'm memorizing Philipians 2:14-15, because I am guilty of that habit when things get tough. I pray God help us all. I'm expecting a period of great 'Promise land' testimonies from this forum in the future, because many of us seem to be going through with a spirit that refuses to give up.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 30, 2010)

MSee said:


> I am glad you started this too, because today I really needed to hear some testimonies. For me I am becoming more aware of the fact that God sends me warnings through dreams yet I woke up the other morning totally frustrated because I had another one that I knew was a message and my reaction was "when will it end". I've been going through stuff after stuff especially with people. I truly believe in forgiving others but I even told God that I am tempted not to forgive. I just want a chance to give them a piece of my mind that they have yet to see but are slandering me about. But God speaks. On the morning of me voicing my frustration, I opened my bible to a verse assuring me of the good in having my faith tried and He took me back to the proverbs that advices not to 'recompence evil' but wait on the Lord and He shall save you. Also I've been hearing messages by Pastors I don't even know, that truly speaks to my situation. One was saying that we must look out for the period of frustration when we are exercising faith. That is the place a lot of us fall yet it is most times just before we recieve the good we have been waiting for.
> 
> Then a few times after prayer I felt led to Numbers 14. It is the account of when the Isrealite spies brought back the bad report (except the 2) and discouraged the people from entering the promised land. That resulted in another 40 years wandering. I don't want that to be my lot. It seems as a spin off to this I keep hearing messages against murmering and complaining. I'm memorizing Philipians 2:14-15, because I am guilty of that habit when things get tough. I pray God help us all. I'm expecting a period of great 'Promise land' testimonies from this forum in the future, because many of us seem to be going through with a spirit that refuses to give up.


 
I can totally relate to your post. I felt like the Pharoah in my life was *not* destroyed in the Red Sea, but rather he won. It has taken months for me to stop caring about when and how God will repay him. It is no longer my concern, even though his actions have contributed to my current situation. God will fight my battle!  It is very freeing to be able to let go of anger and desire for revenge. As my BF told me - "let your Father handle it."

Concerning the bad report brought back by the spies - we just discussed that passage in bible study Wednesday.  I am soooooo determined to keep confessing that my promised land is near. Not to get discouraged by what I see. You're right, the complaining can cause the wilderness experience to get longer. But absolute, unshakable faith can shorten in, if it be God's will. UNSHAKABLE FAITH is pleasing to God, for without it, it is impossible to please Him!!!!


----------



## Renovating (Apr 30, 2010)

Ladies, thanks for sharing your testimonies. I just wanted to know how you all distinguished the wilderness from a normal test/trial. (I sincerely want to know.) Does knowing which one you're dealing with change how you handle it?


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 30, 2010)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Ladies, thanks for sharing your testimonies.* I just wanted to know how you all distinguished the wilderness from a normal test/trial.* (I sincerely want to know.) Does knowing which one you're dealing with change how you handle it?


 
This is a good question.

I believe the wilderness is a LONG period where you are forced to trust in God wholeheartedly.  This "forcing" may follow the stripping of "a comfort zone" (e.g., relationships, residence, money, etc.).  All of a sudden, it seems like it's just you and Him. 

Test/trials exist during a wilderness but the big test that lasts throughout the period is whether you can trust and follow the Lord's instructions.  

The difference between that and normal test/trials?  My belief is that normal test/trials come to all Christians alike, to strengthen and refine them.  The wilderness, however, is a major strengthening or refining.  It comes when one either:

1) seriously questions God's instruction (e.g., Israel questioning the conquering of Canaan) and/or 
2) needs preparation for a major mission one is about to enter (e.g., Jesus and the wilderness temptations)

I'd like to hear others' responses as well.  Just going by what I feel.  Help me out, ladies.


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 30, 2010)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Ladies, thanks for sharing your testimonies. I just wanted to know how you all distinguished the wilderness from a normal test/trial. (I sincerely want to know.) *Does knowing which one you're dealing with change how you handle it?*


 
For the second question ...

To be honest, this is my first wilderness experience so I'm not sure how well I can answer this but I'll try.  For me, the onset of the wilderness was a test that I FAILED.  So I guess, I'll say that yes, I handled it (initially) the same way I handled normal tests/trials.  There were some I passed and there were some I failed.  

Now, once in the wilderness, I gradually learned that this wasn't a regular test/trial that I happened to fail and that I could dust off from and start over.  Nope.  He told me I had a LOT to learn and would be in this desert for a long minute.  It's kind of like when the Israelites failed to follow Him the first time and thus missed their opportunity.  They needed to be in the wilderness for a good while before they could get another shot at the Promised Land.  

In eventually recognizing that this is a wilderness, I am handling it differently.  I have to.  It was either delve into the Word more and rely on Him more ... or stay stuck in this place, whine, and complain.


----------



## Renovating (Apr 30, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> This is a good question.
> 
> I believe the wilderness is *a LONG period where you are forced to trust in God wholeheartedly*. This "forcing" may follow the stripping of "a comfort zone" (e.g., relationships, residence, money, etc.). All of a sudden, it seems like it's just you and Him.
> 
> ...


 

Thank you Loolalooh. I was thinking something along the lines of the bolded, but I wasn't sure. I appreciate you clarifying that for me.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Apr 30, 2010)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Ladies, thanks for sharing your testimonies. I just wanted to know how you all distinguished the wilderness from a normal test/trial. (I sincerely want to know.) Does knowing which one you're dealing with change how you handle it?


 
This IS a good question, and I agree with loolalooh's explanation. Here are my other thoughts as well:


*As loolalooh said, this is an EXTENDED trial.* It won't be a quick lesson. Some things take time to learn. It may not be years and years, but it won't be a quick one day test either.
*You will be alone or feel alone.* When Jesus was in the wilderness to fast and pray, no other human was around Him. You may have friends in your life, but they won't be enough to fill the void in you. Or you may be totally friendless, which can lead to despair. But when Jesus was in the wilderness, it was a time to draw close to the Father without any other distractions. And the closer You get to Him.....
*Almost everything that is comfortable to you will be stripped away, one by one.* Sometimes things that are comfortable are very bad for you, or prevent you from moving to the Promised Land. Look at the Israelites - they got so frustrated and lost faith so badly that they actually wanted to go back to Egypt - a place of bondage!  Wilderness experiences will be so different, so unsettling, that you may actually long for the old land that you just escaped from, just to have familiarity again.
*You will not be able to cheat. *Sometimes in regular tests and trials, you may get away with stumbling over and over, repenting each time, but going right back to your mess (like a baby who keeps messing her diaper) - and even knowing in the back of your head while you repent that you will do it again. When you aren't spiritually mature, God may tolerate this behavior for a season. But when you are heading to the wilderness....
*To survive spiritually and emotionally, you will literally have to make a choice - trust God and watch Him provide your daily bread, or go back in bondage and forsake Him.* I know that sounds extreme, but I NEVER questioned my faith more than I did during my Red Sea experience. I struggled mightily with anger at God for He allowing so many things to happen to me - years of bondage, depression and disappointment, and then obstacle after obstacle when I finally began to trust Him to deliver me. I cried hard tears to see others who don't even believe in God seem to get the things I LONG for without even trying.  I kept asking God "what did I do to deserve this?" You know what I have wanted ever since I was a child, why can't I have it?  God even set it up that the Israelites had to trust Him EVERY DAY. He provided manna from heaven, but it was only good for that day. If they tried to store it up (or create a "back up plan" just in case God didn't come through), it would turn to worms. God gave them just enough to get them through the day, so they would have to keep trusting Him day by day for provision. God doesn't want us creating back up plans just in case He doesn't come through. That shows a lack of faith.
*Your faith will be tested over and over, relentlessly, almost without a break.* I remember reading Job and just being blown away at how many tragedies happened to him in one day. His wealth gone, his children dead, messengers kept coming up to him with more and more bad news.  At first you may hold on to your faith, but it gets hard to tell God "yet will I trust you" when it seems you've done nothing to deserve the onslaught.  Job was upright, but that didn't shield him from tragedy. I felt this way too. It was one thing right after the other. Just as soon as I forgave and began trusting again, I got slapped across the face again with another attack. I couldn't even get my bearings.  Very difficult experience to endure. However, I believe this relentless discipline is necessary because the Promised Land will be so wonderful that it may be easy to get comfortable and forget that it was GOD who brought you there. We need to be reminded over and over that no matter how many trials come against us, GOD can and WILL deliver us from them all. And when we reach that land, we should want to serve him even more fervently in gratitude for His miraculous deliverance.
*If you believe God, He WILL come through for you.* Time and time again God provided for His children - water when they were thirsty, bread when they were hungry. He was their cloud by day and fire at night. I reached a place where I began to declare the victory, even though I couldn't see it. Some of what I declared has come to pass, but all of it did not. I had a huge setback when one of the biggest things I believed God for did not happen, after I had stepped out on faith more than ever before in my life.  I was devastated then furious, and pouted for several days until I dusted myself off, told God I was done with my tantrum and back to trusting Him. There are still at least 3 huge miracles that I am believing God for, but he has ALREADY delivered me mightily. And I believe that He is NOT DONE YET!!!
*A miracle got you to the wilderness (the parting of your Red Sea or deliverance from bondage) - so look for another one to get you to the Promised Land.* Consider these verses in Joshua Ch 3 that describe the children of Israel crossing the Jordan river:

1 Early in the morning Joshua and all the Israelites set out from ****tim and went to the Jordan, where they camped before crossing over. 2 After three days the officers went throughout the camp, 3 giving orders to the people: "When you see the ark of the covenant of the LORD your God, and the priests, who are Levites, carrying it, you are to move out from your positions and follow it. 4 Then you will know which way to go, since you have never been this way before. But keep a distance of about a thousand yards [a] between you and the ark; do not go near it." 
 5 Joshua told the people, "Consecrate yourselves, for tomorrow the LORD will do amazing things among you." 

Note - they had to follow the ark because they were going to a NEW land, in a way that they never had gone before! Reading on....

 14 So when the people broke camp to cross the Jordan, the priests carrying the ark of the covenant went ahead of them. 15 Now the Jordan is at flood stage all during harvest. Yet as soon as the priests who carried the ark reached the Jordan and their feet touched the water's edge, 16 the water from upstream stopped flowing. It piled up in a heap a great distance away, at a town called Adam in the vicinity of Zarethan, while the water flowing down to the Sea of the Arabah (the Salt Sea * ) was completely cut off. So the people crossed over opposite Jericho. 17 The priests who carried the ark of the covenant of the LORD stood firm on dry ground in the middle of the Jordan, while all Israel passed by until the whole nation had completed the crossing on dry ground.

In a miracle similar to the parting of the Red Sea, the Israelites were able to pass through the river bed on dry ground. 


*
*These are my thoughts. I'm sure there are more, and I will come back and edit when I find them.*


----------



## OhmyKimB (Apr 30, 2010)

^^^so similarily the way we entered into his place is the way that we leave it? Not exactly but in a manner that could be in the same compared to it's entrance






Wow sorry I really just said that twice


----------



## loolalooh (May 1, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> [*]
> *Your faith will be tested over and over, relentlessly, almost without a break.* I remember reading Job and just being blown away at how many tragedies happened to him in one day. His wealth gone, his children dead, messengers kept coming up to him with more and more bad news.  At first you may hold on to your faith, but it gets hard to tell God "yet will I trust you" when it seems you've done nothing to deserve the onslaught.  Job was upright, but that didn't shield him from tragedy. I felt this way too. It was one thing right after the other. Just as soon as I forgave and began trusting again, I got slapped across the face again with another attack. I couldn't even get my bearings.  Very difficult experience to endure. However, I believe this relentless discipline is necessary because the Promised Land will be so wonderful that it may be easy to get comfortable and forget that it was GOD who brought you there. We need to be reminded over and over that no matter how many trials come against us, GOD can and WILL deliver us from them all. And when we reach that land, we should want to serve him even more fervently in gratitude for His miraculous deliverance.



The quoted makes this experience most difficult for me - the relentless testing of my faith.  Some days, I'm like ... "Okay, can I get a break already?  Seriously.  Please?"  But I can't.  I've got to keep on going if I want to truly experience the Promised Land. Like you said ... "this relentless discipline is necessary".


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 1, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> ^^^so similarily the way we entered into his place is the way that we leave it? Not exactly but in a manner that could be in the same compared to it's entrance
> 
> Wow sorry I really just said that twice


 
I'm definitely not going to say that every wilderness experience follows the same pattern, I don't have enough biblical knowledge to say that. I do know that in my case, God told me to read Exodus prior to my deliverance, and my experience has been similar to the children of Israel. I really pray though that I do not have to endure for 40 years!! I want to learn from them so I don't make the same mistakes of murmuring, doubting and disobedience. Yes, it took a miracle to even get me to my wilderness, and it will take an even bigger miracle to get to my Promised Land.  I was reading that the Jordan river was the deepest river in the world, even deeper than the Red Sea. So in essence, the parting of the Jordan was an even bigger miracle than the first parting of the Red Sea. That's my interpretation anyway. Let me find the link and post it.


----------



## loolalooh (May 1, 2010)

Smokie Norful, I Understand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0skD7d3usw


----------



## Laela (May 3, 2010)

I had to come back to this post this morning to say this is not only thought-provoking but there is so much truth in it. I do understand what you mean by "forcing" here, lest it be misconstrued... Like with Jonah, God will get our attention to do what we're called to do. 

The other night, I'd watched  a show called "*I Was Dead*" which gives real-life accounts of people going through near-death experiences. One woman's account stood out for me and I'd like to share it, after reading this post.

This woman was a 43-year-old counselor who worked with terminally ill people. When the dying person would ask her "Did you see them, did you see them?" She said she'd never look up or around but just tell them "no" because she was a skeptic. Later, she was exercising and suffered a hemmoraghing of the brain; surgery was the only hope for her. While she was on the table, she didn't flatline, like the others, but she said she did experience walking into a great light and feeling this warmth that was felt like pure, unconditional Love. She said her senses where heightened so much so that when she "heard" God speak to her, it wasn't through her ears but through her body. She told Him she wanted to stay, He told her she couldn't but that He wanted her to go back and love people the way she experienced his love.

All those people who "came back" had changed...none of them had wanted to come back to earth. One man said his heart was hardened and he always judged people and was changed. He said it's sad for him that it took a near-death experience for God to get his attention, but he was a better person for it. Another said he had a bad temper, but not any more. He was sent back because he had "work to do".

I just wanted to share this with you ladies in this thread. Your testimonies not only are encouraging but they glorify God, and I believe this is how God uses us to bless others. 




loolalooh said:


> This is a good question.
> 
> I believe the wilderness is a LONG period where you are forced to trust in God wholeheartedly.  *This "forcing" may follow the stripping of "a comfort zone" (e.g., relationships, residence, money, etc.).  All of a sudden, it seems like it's just you and Him. *
> 
> ...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 3, 2010)

I will be back with my wilderness breakthrough.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 3, 2010)

^^^Please!


----------



## Renovating (May 3, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> This IS a good question, and I agree with loolalooh's explanation. Here are my other thoughts as well:
> 
> 
> *As loolalooh said, this is an EXTENDED trial.* It won't be a quick lesson. Some things take time to learn. It may not be years and years, but it won't be a quick one day test either.
> ...


*

Thank you so much Butterfly08. That was so helpful that I had to print it and post it my journal so I can refer to it in the future.*


----------



## MSee (May 3, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Smokie Norful, I Understand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0skD7d3usw


 
I first  heard that song at a critical point few months ago. Someone in this forum had a list of songs I didn’t even know but my intuition sent me to check out that one. It matched the verses that I was focusing on that week. 

Psalms 94:9-10 He that planted the ear shall He not hear? He that formed the eye, shall He not see?
He that chastiseth the heathen, shall not He correct? He that teacheth man knowledge shall not He know?

The whole chapter was encouraging. Sometimes in the wilderness you start wondering (and I dare say wandering ) if God doesn’t see or hear your cry for help. But He knows everything. 

Some things I’ve learned from some wilderness experiences in the bible and other people’s messages:


Sometimes it may seem like we drive our own self into the wilderness, like Moses after He killed the Egyptian. At the end he was so comfortable in the wilderness he didn’t want to go back when God said it was time.
Sometimes the wilderness is a place of refuge from bondage, like the Israelites getting out of slavery. I think the major lesson for me in their going through experience was they somehow thought it would have been a “trial free” journey and kept limiting and angering God with their murmurings and complaining, griping and groaning. When time for them to get out they felt the enemies were stronger and themselves too small. Totally ignored their Great God. I don’t want this to be my lot.
Sometimes you are led to the wilderness by the Spirit, like Jesus. My take away is He had angels ministering to Him and was with wild animals. Sometimes I am convinced I am among “wild animals” with the things I’ve been going though with other people, but Gods sends help, a word, a song, LHCF, those are like my ministering angels. The biggest things is as He was coming out He was tested. That gives us a glimpse into the enemy’s strategy, we must keep that in mind. I guess it was like the river Jordan before promise land. The priests had to step in this time BEFORE the parting, I’m certain this was a test to their obedience.
 
In all and whatever the paths through the wilderness, GOD IS FAITHFUL


----------



## loolalooh (May 3, 2010)

Laela said:


> I had to come back to this post this morning to say this is not only thought-provoking but there is so much truth in it. I do understand what you mean by "forcing" here, lest it be misconstrued... Like with Jonah, God will get our attention to do what we're called to do.
> 
> The other night, I'd watched a show called "*I Was Dead*" which gives real-life accounts of people going through near-death experiences. One woman's account stood out for me and I'd like to share it, after reading this post.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for this example and your words!



Laela said:


> I just wanted to share this with you ladies in this thread. Your testimonies not only are encouraging but they glorify God, and I believe this is how God uses us to bless others.


 
Yes, yes.  I've received so many blessings (and lessons) from this forum since I stepped in it.  I pray that many more testimonies continued to be shared.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 3, 2010)

I think I just finally listened....


----------



## loolalooh (May 3, 2010)

MSee said:


> I first heard that song at a critical point few months ago. Someone in this forum had a list of songs I didn’t even know but my intuition sent me to check out that one. It matched the verses that I was focusing on that week.
> 
> Psalms 94:9-10 He that planted the ear shall He not hear? He that formed the eye, shall He not see?
> He that chastiseth the heathen, shall not He correct? He that teacheth man knowledge shall not He know?
> ...


 
Amen.



MSee said:


> Some things I’ve learned from some wilderness experiences in the bible and other people’s messages:
> 
> 
> *Sometimes it may seem like we drive our own self into the wilderness, like Moses after He killed the Egyptian. At the end he was so comfortable in the wilderness he didn’t want to go back when God said it was time.*
> ...


 
My eyes got big when I read the Moses example.  I had completely forgotten about it and need to re-read it.  My eyes got big because, yesterday, realization hit that I'm too scared to leave the desert (as frustrated as I am at times, I'm scared to enter the next place BEFORE entering the Promised Land).  Yep, last night I found out there is a "next place".  I felt Him telling me I can't reach the Promised Land without first entering this next place.  I was like "Wha-what? _That _place? Uh ... I don't know."  ...  Trust, trust.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 3, 2010)

Sorry I took so long another busy Monday.

Hi ladies,

Five years ago I was accepted into a first time homebuyers program.In 2005  when the real-estate boomed and then tanked in this country. We built our new home in the "midst of the storm" literally.


First the money dried up so fast and the cost of square footage shot up in prices. This is not a big home just a starter home. Our first home. For my home their was about a $30,000.00 short fall. I stayed on my builder day by day. Still no avail. I was just so frustrated I no longer knew what to do. (So, I started attending church which I am now a member of and have been a member for 5 years strong.) Still staying on top of the builder however when no money to build what can you do- now

Fast forward to 2007 a good year so I thought, some of the funds came through to order our panels and supplies we built from Feb.07-until April 2008. Then another slow down that same $30,000.00 short fall caused my home to be put on hold until August of 2009 **Breathe hard*** Inhale-Exhale.

Then the house was at this point 8% ready to be moved into. However the $30,000.00 short fall was still left. Until a person heard of my plight and helped us secure a grant which covered the $30,000.00 shortfall and then some.  We finally moved into our home in Nov.2009 this May will make 6 months in our brand new home. Praise God!!!


What helped me was just taking my focus on this very big problem and allowing The Lord to handle it. It was so hard b/c the world said "Why don't you move somewhere else, WOW you better than me b/c I am just not that humbled", "your contractor stole your money", Why don't you just give up".

Beleive me I wanted to listen to the "naysayers" however, I had people in my corner who kept on encouraging me by faith that I would receive this Gift from God b/c "All Good Things come from God". I stayed in the word, my Pastor taught a power teaching about "Making a Stake on my Claim." As soon as I did that I marched around our new home like the walls of Jericho(sp?). Neighbors who do not live on my street anymore Laughed and Mocked me however, I still stand and still made it. As soon as I did this that $30,000.00+++ came on through. I did a lot of Praise and just worshipping God. I still do.  I had a very strong Prayer group as well as Wonderful Women Here who Stood with me By Faith That I would receive this Gift from God. I am forever, humbled and thankful. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0- Marivn Sapp's "Praise Him in Advance". This is what I went through. I carry this song in my heart.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 3, 2010)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> Ladies, thanks for sharing your testimonies. I just wanted to know how you *all distinguished the wilderness from a normal test/trial.* (I sincerely want to know.)* Does knowing which one you're dealing with change how you handle it?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 3, 2010)

What I also had to do is a lot of repenting,recompensing, letting go of bitterness, negativity , doubt and self defeating talk/thoughts. I did a lot of confessing between me and the Lord. Fasting, praying, worshipping, praising. I just did not receive the $30,000.00++ I had to "hit the ground running" with the Lord.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 3, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Amen.
> 
> 
> 
> My eyes got big when I read the Moses example. I had completely forgotten about it and need to re-read it. My eyes got big because, yesterday, realization hit that I'm too scared to leave the desert (as frustrated as I am at times, I'm scared to enter the next place BEFORE entering the Promised Land). Yep, last night I found out there is a "next place". I felt Him telling me I can't reach the Promised Land without first entering this next place. I was like "Wha-what? _That _place? Uh ... I don't know." ... Trust, trust.


 


Awh I'm so happy for you!

I know my next place, I've known for a very long time, but like I said earlier if I knew the purpose of the thing, then I would not have had so much trouble.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 4, 2010)

MSee said:


> Some things I’ve learned from some wilderness experiences in the bible and other people’s messages:
> 
> 
> Sometimes the wilderness is a place of refuge from bondage, like the Israelites getting out of slavery. I think the major lesson for me in their going through experience was* they somehow thought it would have been a “trial free” journey* and kept limiting and angering God with their murmurings and complaining, griping and groaning. When time for them to get out they felt the enemies were stronger and themselves too small. Totally ignored their Great God. I don’t want this to be my lot.
> In all and whatever the paths through the wilderness, GOD IS FAITHFUL


 
At the bolded, I fell into this trap as well.  It took so much faith and effort just to get to the WILDERNESS that I was ANGRY that the trials kept coming, one right after the other.  I had to remind myself that many are the afflictions of the righteous, but God will deliver us from them ALL!!!



Highly Favored8 said:


> Neighbors who do not live on my street anymore Laughed and Mocked me however, I still stand and still made it. As soon as I did this that $30,000.00+++ came on through. I did a lot of Praise and just worshipping God. I still do. I had a very strong Prayer group as well as Wonderful Women Here who Stood with me By Faith That I would receive this Gift from God. I am forever, humbled and thankful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvganA6nrf0- Marivn Sapp's "Praise Him in Advance". This is what I went through. I carry this song in my heart.


 
Beautiful testimony, and I literally believe that my physical sacrifice of praise is what pushed the sale of my house - I would literally get in my bedroom, put on some praise music and dance and worship every day, no matter if I was tired, sick, etc. It was our second time on the market and no real bites, but to encourage me God showed me a "SOLD" sign, so I began to praise Him in advance and JUST BELIEVE that it would happen. And it did, within a few months of that vision, if not sooner!!! I'm gonna come back and post a pic I took of that sold sign!!! 



Highly Favored8 said:


> What I also had to do is a lot of repenting,recompensing, letting go of bitterness, negativity , doubt and self defeating talk/thoughts. I did a lot of confessing between me and the Lord. Fasting, praying, worshipping, praising. I just did not receive the $30,000.00++ I had to "hit the ground running" with the Lord.


 
Yes, the wilderness experience is not only faith building but a process of purification. You can't carry all that baggage with you to the Promised Land.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 4, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> At the bolded, I fell into this trap as well.  It took so much faith and effort just to get to the WILDERNESS that I was ANGRY that the trials kept coming, one right after the other.  I had to remind myself that many are the afflictions of the righteous, but God will deliver us from them ALL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

You hit the nail on the head with this one! So, true! I can stand on this one.


----------



## Laela (May 4, 2010)

wow... Your testimony is a powerful example of Trusting in God. This part  made me smile because you pressed forward, despite naysayers, despite being laughed at and ridiculed. Thanks for sharing it... made my day. Glory be to God!




Highly Favored8 said:


> Beleive me I wanted to listen to the "naysayers" however, I had people in my corner who kept on encouraging me by faith that I would receive this Gift from God b/c "All Good Things come from God". I stayed in the word, my Pastor taught a power teaching about "Making a Stake on my Claim." *As soon as I did that I marched around our new home like the walls of Jericho(sp?).* N*eighbors who do not live on my street anymore Laughed and Mocked me however, I still stand and still made it.* As soon as I did this that $30,000.00+++ came on through. I did a lot of Praise and just worshipping God. I still do.  I had a very strong Prayer group as well as Wonderful Women Here who Stood with me By Faith That I would receive this Gift from God. I am forever, humbled and thankful.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (May 4, 2010)

Laela said:


> wow... Your testimony is a powerful example of Trusting in God. This part made me smile because you pressed forward, despite naysayers, despite being laughed at and ridiculed. Thanks for sharing it... made my day. Glory be to God!


 

Glory Be to God! For allowing you and I to connect on here! God is truly an AWESOME and a On Time God!


----------



## PG480 (May 4, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> This IS a good question, and I agree with loolalooh's explanation. Here are my other thoughts as well:
> 
> 
> *As loolalooh said, this is an EXTENDED trial.* It won't be a quick lesson. Some things take time to learn. It may not be years and years, but it won't be a quick one day test either.
> ...


*

This is truly an annointed post...It has ministered to me in more ways than I can explain this morning. I have not had much time lately to read the posts in the CF, but for some reason I was drawn to read this post before I went about my day. The examples you used regarding providing bread and water for the Israelites is exactly the scriptures the Lord lead me to read this morning in Exodus 15 and 16. Reading your post today was just confirmation of me knowing that during this wilderness period in my life that I have to trust God daily in everything regardless of the setbacks, disappointments or frustrations. I am truly amazed by the posts from you ladies each and everytime...It shows me how real God is and how much he loves me that he is inspiring others to testify on his behalf to help me and others in some way. Thank you for this post God Bless.*


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 4, 2010)

Francis Frangipane:Expect to See God's Glory!Light Shines in the Darkness

It is not enough to know God exists. If we will live in the awareness of the heavenly, we must be freed from the boundaries of the earthly. To awaken faith, the Holy Spirit will take us through times when the presence of God cannot be clearly discerned. The Lord's goal during these times is to bring to maturity our spiritual senses.

Therefore, do not accept that God has permanently hidden Himself from you, though during trials it may seem so. He is teaching us to see in the dark and to hear in the silence. He is making Himself known to our inner man so that, regardless of outer circumstances, we can continually be led by His Spirit.

To see God, beloved, it is imperative that our vision become spiritual and not just sensory. To hear God, we must learn to tune out the clamor of our fears and earthly desires. The outcome of this inner spiritual working is an increasing perception that nothing is impossible for God. The time of darkness, though it comes as an enemy, actually compels us to seek God more earnestly; we learn to even more revere God's light. Never mistake temporary darkness for permanent blindness, for today's training is the very process that opens us to see God's glory. Ultimately, we will discover the truth of what Isaiah wrote, that "the whole earth is full of [God's] glory" (Isaiah 6:3).

Lord, Open Our Eyes!

Did not Moses endure "as seeing Him who is invisible" (Hebrews 11:27 KJV)? Indeed, the Bible was written by individuals who actually beheld the glory of God. To see the glory of God is our call as well. Our spiritual vision is not an imaginary device of the mind, but that which comes from the living union of the Holy Spirit with our hearts. Did not our Lord promise that the "pure in heart . . . shall see God" (Matthew 5:8)? And is it not reasonable to expect that, if Christ truly dwells within us, we ought to perceive life with unveiled minds? Just as it is written,

"But we all, with unveiled face, beholding as in a mirror the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into the same image from glory to glory, just as from the Lord, the Spirit" (2 Corinthians 3:18).

Yes, if we remove the veils of sin, shame and self-absorption, if we persist in seeking God, staying focused upon His Spirit and Word, we should expect to see the glory of the Lord. Such open perception is Biblical and should be pursued! Yet there are those who say access to greater spiritual realities is a false hope and a heresy. I say, beware of the leaven of the unbelieving Christian. For such people would have you accept religion without vision as though to see God's glory was sin.

Consider how many in the Bible actually saw the glory of the Lord: Abraham saw the Christ's glory while he was in Mesopotamia. Isaiah beheld Him in the year King Uzziah died. Ezekiel fell before the Living One by the river Chebar. David, Habakkuk, Solomon, and Zechariah all saw the glory of the Lord (Acts 7:2; Isaiah 6:1; Ezekiel 3:23; 2 Samuel 6:2; Habakkuk 3:3; 2 Chronicles 7:1; Zechariah 1:8). 

Moses beheld Him, then Aaron, Nadab, Abihu, and the seventy Hebrew elders as well. Exodus tells us these men actually "saw the God of Israel." The Bible describes this incredible scene, saying that "under [God's] feet there appeared to be a pavement of sapphire, as clear as the sky itself " (Exodus 24:10). The concluding thought is staggering; it reads, "And they saw God, and they ate and drank" (Exodus 24:11).

Think of it: They beheld God! Could anything be more wonderful? Is there not a jealousy within you for that experience—to actually gaze upon the God of Israel?

Be assured, to behold the Lord's glory is not only Scriptural but typical, especially during the pivotal decades between ages (which is where we are today). The fact is, over six million Israelites saw God's glory on Mount Sinai. Young men, old women, and little children—people of every age and physical condition—all saw "the glory of the Lord [as it] rested on Mount Sinai." These same people actually "heard the voice of God" speaking to them (Deuteronomy 4:33)!

Yet, that unveiling of glory did not stop at Sinai. The entire Hebrew nation followed a cloud of glory by day and was illuminated by a blazing pillar of fire-like glory at night. This happened not just once or twice but every day for forty years! How much more shall the Lord of glory manifest Himself to us at the end of the age?

If you are a God-seeker, except for times of darkness when the Spirit refines your spiritual senses, you should expect to see the glory of God! There should be an anticipation that, any day now—as you enter your prayer room or go for a walk, or in a dream—the Spirit of God is going to appear to you in some marvelous and life-changing way.

Francis Frangipane 
Ministries of Francis Frangipane

http://www.elijahlist.com/words/display_word/8728


I got this, this morning in my inbox, I thought it was good.


----------



## loolalooh (May 4, 2010)

Thank you for sharing that email!  So much of what you ladies are sharing in this thread has spoken to me and I'm sure to others as well.



Kimbb said:


> *To see God, beloved, it is imperative that our vision become spiritual and not just sensory.*
> 
> ....


I was just talking with someone about this the other day.  The "sensory" is limited, but when we get in tune with our "spiritual" ... the horizon is infinite.  Our vision has to become "spiritual" in order for us to grasp that God can do any and everything.



Kimbb said:


> *Our spiritual vision is not an imaginary device of the mind, but that which comes from the living union of the Holy Spirit with our hearts.* Did not our Lord promise that the "pure in heart . . . shall see God" (Matthew 5:8)? And is it not reasonable to expect that, if Christ truly dwells within us, we ought to perceive life with unveiled minds?
> 
> ....


 
There will be people who think we're crazy or laugh at us (as demonstrated in HighlyFavored's testimony), but as this author shared, "our spiritual vision is not an imaginary device of the mind".  I have people looking at me sideways with where God is leading me right now (to a new city), but I can't let that deter me.




Kimbb said:


> *Be assured, to behold the Lord's glory is not only Scriptural but typical,* especially during the pivotal decades between ages (which is where we are today). The fact is, over six million Israelites saw God's glory on Mount Sinai. Young men, old women, and little children—people of every age and physical condition—all saw "the glory of the Lord [as it] rested on Mount Sinai." *These same people actually "heard the voice of God" speaking to them (Deuteronomy 4:33)!*
> 
> ....


 
Yes, yes.  This is something we should not question.  We can behold the Lord's glory just as the Israelites did.  We can hear the voice of God.



Kimbb said:


> *If you are a God-seeker, except for times of darkness when the Spirit refines your spiritual senses, you should expect to see the glory of God! There should be an anticipation that, any day now—as you enter your prayer room or go for a walk, or in a dream—the Spirit of God is going to appear to you in some marvelous and life-changing way.*


 
Amen.  If we're not God-seekers, how can we expect to see the Spirit of God?  Seek and ye shall find.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 4, 2010)

^^^No problem. I really love this thread and all you ladies, because I really felt so alone. To the point I've had to fight loneliness because it wasn't just being alone. I don't know how to explain it properly so let me think about that lol.


But last week I asked to just have at least one person who would stand in agreement with me on the promises I've receieved from God. Because in 

Matthew 18:19-20 it says

"19"Again, I tell you that if two of you on earth agree about anything you ask for, it will be done for you by my Father in heaven. 20For where two or three come together in my name, there am I with them."

Maybe we should all start praying for each other (I mean we should anyway) but I've really been blessed just reading what your ladies are going through and learning from all of you.


----------



## Renovating (May 4, 2010)

^^^^ Is it like alienation? I feel like that sometimes, Kimbb.


----------



## loolalooh (May 4, 2010)

Highly Favored8 said:


> Sorry I took so long another busy Monday.
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> ...


 
I've been meaning to come back and comment on your post.  Thank you so much for sharing this testimony!  It is truly a blessing and pushes me to hang on.  The timeframe of my wilderness is now 7 months, but there were a few years of "bondage in Egypt" before then.  It can all be overwhelming when I count the days, but if you were able to stay strong in 5 years, then I need to keep on pressing too.

The biggest takeaway is "making a stake on my claim".  This is where I waiver.  I'll "make a stake" but then allow naysayers (whether in the form of others, the statistics, the 'physical' reality around me) to pierce my spirit .. but only for a minute.  I run to the Word and keep on running there for fuel.  Can't be shaky on my claim. 

Thanks again for sharing!  Truly encouraging.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 4, 2010)

I noticed I keep going back to Joseph maybe because he had dreams like I'm/I've having/had...I liked this devontial I recieved as well

The condtions are Right
One of the key things that I see God doing right now is re-positioning many Believers who will cooperate with Him, making adjustments that will allow for advancement. If you are in Christ, your conditions are already right. You simply need to allow Him to position you in a way that will enable you to take advantage of the existing opportunities that surround you. I see the grace of Jesus being released to re-position many right now. The details of your particular circumstances may be daunting facts, but God will turn the current circumstances of your life to your advantage. Better than that, He is ready to use your circumstances to His advantage.

It's tempting to think that perhaps one day in the future the conditions will finally be perfect and then you will be able to settle into God's ways and His design, but I hear God saying that today is the day. Now is the time to trust God with your future and thereby enter the rest of God. "So then, there remains a Sabbath rest for the people of God, for whoever has entered God's rest has also rested from his works as God did from His" (Hebrews 4:9-10, ESV).

How to Let Outside Forces and Circumstances Become Your Staircase to Ascend into God's Purposes 

God has already planned your life. You are in Christ and He is in you, so your future is now wrapped up within His present and eternal life. Your purpose falls within His purpose. Your inheritance is stored within His own. His works were finished before the foundation of the world (Hebrews 4:3), and now you must enter His rest by resting from your own works (Hebrews 4:11). Isaiah says, "O Lord, You will ordain peace for us, for You have indeed done for us all our works" (Isaiah 26:12, ESV). Therefore, Jesus declared, "...apart from Me you can do nothing" (John 15:5, ESV).

You see, a primary truth of your situation is that if you have truly surrendered your life to Christ, then you have given Jesus controlling rights to your future. There are no circumstances that are beyond His ability to overcome, but He is requiring that you trust Him to re-orient you and direct your life once again. He is asking you to surrender your plans and way of thinking in favor of His. Every time you do, outside forces and present circumstances become the staircase for you to ascend into God's purpose for your life.

Often we want to calculate whether the circumstances we are in the midst of are God's design, the enemy's design, or our own design. When I consider it from all angles, it seems that it matters very little whose fault it is. What matters now is what to do about it. Of course, we know that we must resist the enemy, and we war with spiritual weapons like faith, truth, salvation, and righteousness. And we know that we must adjust our own wrong ways of thinking, bad habits, and the ways that we deal with things in order to be in alignment with Christ. But the most important thing that must be done is to surrender our life and future to God completely—from the deepest depths of the heart—in complete honesty.

An Example from the Life of Joseph: 
Do You Feel as Though You Are Farther Than Ever from Living Out Your God-Given Dreams?

Joseph is an example of how God utilizes the things around you, that may seem like the end of the road, by turning them into stepping stones for your destiny. Joseph grew up accustomed to favor and blessing. The Bible says that his father loved him more than his brothers (Genesis 37:3). This set him up for trouble. Do you realize that God loves you that much? He loves you so much that he paid the ultimate price to be able to shower you with favor and blessing even though you didn't deserve it. Maybe you have discovered that this has a way of creating unexpected trouble for you. When God's favor and blessing is on your life, it tends to put you in the spotlight where you can become a target of jealousy and envy.

Joseph's life seemed to go from bad, to worse, to horrible. He was thrown into a pit and left to die slowly. Then he was taken into slavery and forced labor. Every time his circumstances changed, he did the best that he could in his situation and always rose to the top, excelling beyond his peers and growing in favor with those who ruled over him. In fact, he was so trustworthy and successful that his slave owner put him in charge of his entire household. 

Finally, things were starting to look a bit better. I imagine that he must have thought that maybe this would somehow lead to his freedom from the bondage of the world that was forced upon him. Instead, his owner's wife deceived her husband into throwing Joseph into prison. Can you imagine what Joseph must have been thinking by this time? After years of doing his best to deal with his life and make the most of it, maintaining his honesty and integrity through many tricky situations, now he ends up in prison. When were the dreams that God had given him going to come true? It seemed that now more than ever he was about as far away from living out those dreams as anyone could ever imagine being.

Start Right Where You are At

I believe that, ultimately, Joseph must have held onto the dreams that God had given him, believing them with all of his heart. I'm sure that he surrendered himself and his future into to God's hand again right there in that prison cell. I can just imagine him reminding God of His promises and reliving the dreams that God had planted within his spirit. He held fast to God's word concerning his life and future and refused to let it go. He would not give up or settle for his current situation. He set his sights on the promises of God and allowed God to re-position him by shifting his perspective. His circumstances became the very thing that God used to develop and promote him into a place that must have surprised even Joseph. He knew that he would rule within his family and people, but I believe that he was surprised to become second in command over all of Egypt.

God always has pleasant little surprises in store for us that are even beyond the dreams that He has shown us. He truly meant it when He said that He is doing a new thing that you do not perceive (Isaiah 43:19). This is especially true when you are contending just to continue believing what He has already revealed. If you are waiting for conditions around you to change before you can advance, you are missing your primary opportunity. The best place to start from is right where you are at. All that is necessary is that you allow God to re-position you by shifting your perspective. Through intentionally surrendering your life and future to God again, He will release to you a new perspective of faith and opportunity.

Jeremy Caris
Abiding Glory Ministries

http://www.elijahlist.com/words/display_word/8703


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 4, 2010)

authenticitymanifesting said:


> ^^^^ Is it like alienation? I feel like that sometimes, Kimbb.


 

Yes....but almost like the enemy is using it against me. Like forcing me to find every way possible to see God is not working or it's not working as it should so I almost am forced to stay where I am at. Like to stop me from being made whole


Bringing up the past which God is healing me from to open up wounds and be hopeless to my future. Like I've had dreams about my future and I want so badly to get there, but it's like if I'm stuck where I was I won't get there and it spreads everywhere in my life...


I'm feeling like better about it though, yesterday I really just prayed for the spirit of loneliness to be broken...okay I'm only stopping here cuz this will get long so I'm gonna type it seperately so it looks like I'm doing work lol


----------



## Renovating (May 4, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> *I'm feeling like better about it *though, yesterday I really just prayed for *the spirit of loneliness to be broken*...okay I'm only stopping here cuz this will get long so I'm gonna type it seperately so it looks like I'm doing work lol


 
I'm happy to hear you're feeling better about it and I'm standing in agreement with you for the spirit of loneliness within you and anyone that may be reading this thread to be broken.


----------



## loolalooh (May 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *Kimbb* 

 
_*I'm feeling like better about it *though, yesterday I really just prayed for *the spirit of loneliness to be broken*...okay I'm only stopping here cuz this will get long so I'm gonna type it seperately so it looks like I'm doing work lol_



authenticitymanifesting said:


> I'm happy to hear you're feeling better about it and I'm standing in agreement with you for the spirit of loneliness within you and anyone that may be reading this thread to be broken.


 
Amen.  I'll stand in agreement too.  May the spirit of loneliness be broken for good.


----------



## MSee (May 4, 2010)

Wow, I just feel like laying my head down and take a good rest. I've felt sometimes like I was the only one going through these things, but for the word of God that indicates otherwise. Now God is proving it true. I have prayed for you ladies, even before this thread. When I get that 'I'm the only one' feeling and God reminds me it isn't so, I pray for whoever else may be going through.

Your posts have been so touching. On Sunday I visited a church where the preacher said a few things that was repeated almost exact on 2 sermons I was listening to on the radio in the evening. He was talking about David when he was finally given the kingship. His enemies, the Philistines came up against him. The points that he (the local Pastor) made that were repeated were:

It's your season. It's time to posses the land.
The enemy (old enemies) will come against you.
Seek councel from the Lord. That's what David always did.
God is not going to let you fight this battle the same way. He will give new instructions. (Even my husband was shocked when he heard this repeated almost ad vertim.)
You will win but this time you will have to face up to the enemy. (I didn't like that part. I just rather move out of their way and ask God to bless them with repentance)
Thank you ladies. God bless you all. By the way, I too understand the loneliness. I've leaned to becareful when I speak about that because the Devil always know some snake to send to offer companionship (long story )


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 4, 2010)

MSee said:


> Wow, I just feel like laying my head down and take a good rest. I've felt sometimes like I was the only one going through these things, but for the word of God that indicates otherwise. Now God is proving it true. I have prayed for you ladies, even before this thread. When I get that 'I'm the only one' feeling and God reminds me it isn't so, I pray for whoever else may be going through.
> 
> 
> Your posts have been so touching. On Sunday I visited a church where the preacher said a few things that was repeated almost exact on 2 sermons I was listening to on the radio in the evening. He was talking about David when he was finally given the kingship. His enemies, the Philistines came up against him. The points that he (the local Pastor) made that were repeated were:
> ...


 


ALL OF YA'LL ARE SCARY


Thanks I needed this...I knew I was close but dag.  I'm praying for all of ya'll to, to think I asked and God quickly provided...not to think I guess, but I'm finally started to Him everywhere.


I'm with you on that face to face thing. I'd rather stand to the side personally.


 But okay Lord, you said it and I keep hearing about the priests having to stand IN the Jordan for it to part. So okay. I'm listening...see I'm getting better at listening.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 4, 2010)

One question MSee what do you mean face up to the enemy? I think I took that wrong


----------



## Laela (May 4, 2010)

I must also note that Joseph always fared, _despite _his circumstances, because GOD was WITH HIM.... everywhere He went. When God has his anointing on someone's life, it doesn't matter what they go through -- He is ALWAYS there. 
ETA: Basically, Joseph was God's presence in Egypt.

Like Joseph or even Job, someone could lose everything, lose relationships/friends, want to curse the day they were born to the point you wish that day wasn't even in the calendar (like Job) and God still will be with them. God is a purifier. Sometimes He allows us to go through, so we can be spiritually purified (Malachi 3), sometimes it is to see where we failed to truly repent. Sometimes, it's simply to be a living testimony for others.

I really enjoy when others in the Body of Christ share the goodness of our Father and we get to _see _the anointing on their lives! 




Kimbb said:


> An Example from the Life of Joseph:
> Do You Feel as Though You Are Farther Than Ever from Living Out Your God-Given Dreams?
> 
> *Joseph is an example of how God utilizes the things around you, that may seem like the end of the road, by turning them into stepping stones for your destiny*. Joseph grew up accustomed to favor and blessing. The Bible says that his father loved him more than his brothers (Genesis 37:3). This set him up for trouble. Do you realize that God loves you that much? He loves you so much that he paid the ultimate price to be able to shower you with favor and blessing even though you didn't deserve it. Maybe you have discovered that this has a way of creating unexpected trouble for you. When God's favor and blessing is on your life, it tends to put you in the spotlight where you can become a target of jealousy and envy.
> ...


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 5, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Originally Posted by *Kimbb*
> 
> 
> _*I'm feeling like better about it *though, yesterday I really just prayed for *the spirit of loneliness to be broken*...okay I'm only stopping here cuz this will get long so I'm gonna type it seperately so it looks like I'm doing work lol_
> ...


 
Amen, I stand in agreement as well. I bind the spirit of loneliness in the name of Jesus and loose peace, contentment and godly relationships.



PG480 said:


> This is *truly* an annointed post...It has ministered to me in more ways than I can explain this morning. I have not had much time lately to read the posts in the CF, but for some reason I was drawn to read this post before I went about my day. The examples you used regarding providing bread and water for the Israelites is exactly the scriptures the Lord lead me to read this morning in *Exodus 15 and 16*. Reading your post today was just confirmation of me knowing that during this wilderness period in my life that I have to trust God daily in everything regardless of the setbacks, disappointments or frustrations. I am truly amazed by the posts from you ladies each and everytime...It shows me how real God is and how much he loves me that he is inspiring others to testify on his behalf to help me and others in some way. Thank you for this post God Bless.


 
Thank you.  It is encouraging to know that lessons I've learned from suffering can help somebody else - that it wasn't all in vain.


----------



## Laela (May 5, 2010)

Butterfly08,

I really don't believe that there is a _spirit of loneliness_, but that people can be low in spirit or have voids that only God can fill.

God has created us to be his habitation (our bodies being Temples of the Holy Spirit), so that we can maintain a relationship with Him. 
*1 Corinthians 3:16*
_Know ye not that ye are the temple of God, and that the Spirit of God dwelleth in you?_

I also am in agreement with the others that you are lifted up in spirit. Continually acknowledging God's presence in our lives (through praise, prayer and fellowship) will surely fill any voids.




Butterfly08 said:


> Amen, I stand in agreement as well. I bind the spirit of loneliness in the name of Jesus and loose peace, contentment and godly relationships.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you.  It is encouraging to know that lessons I've learned from suffering can help somebody else - that it wasn't all in vain.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 5, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> Francis Frangipane:Expect to See God's Glory!Light Shines in the Darkness
> 
> It is not enough to know God exists. If we will live in the awareness of the heavenly, we must be freed from the boundaries of the earthly. To awaken faith, the Holy Spirit will take us through times when the presence of God cannot be clearly discerned. The Lord's goal during these times is to bring to maturity our spiritual senses.
> 
> ...


 
I had to come back and post on this because it really blessed me, especially the parts I included. When I was going through my "Egypt" phase, which lasted about 10 - 11 years, I really felt like God abandoned me. It took me YEARS to grasp this concept - He doesn't want me relying on my physical conditions and what I can see in the physical realm. I love, love, love the quote that He wants us to "see in the dark and hear in the silence." Seriously, that will be one of my guiding principles going forward. It takes strong faith to be able to see God when there is nothing but darkness around, to believe although there is no physical evidence that He is working behind the scenes for our good.


----------



## MSee (May 5, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> One question MSee what do you mean face up to the enemy? I think I took that wrong


 
In my situation there are actually people who have been slandering me, trying to mess with my marriage, and stop my progress in my startup business. Most of the culprits are familly, close, close family, who tend to just lie when you try to defend yourself, work to get you angry and if you dare show emotions they will break down and act as if you were wrong all along. Basically I've just been hearing what have been said (always someone bold enough to come to your face and gloat over what they heard), seeing what is being done and just praying, I'm tired of being "misinterpreted". Problem is for years I saw things and I just kept judging myself and allowing them to get their way. Then I had the nerve to take a bold stand against someone and to my surprise almost everyone who had told me their own stories about this person, turned on me and is doing their best to ruin my reputation and get me to go back to what I can certainly call Egypt. Everytime I think of my "got out" story I have to give God thanks. Perfectly orchestrated, I myself didn't even see it coming so fast and complete (got to break out a praise).

So to answer your question I felt like God was letting me know, the next issue that comes up with another individual, I'll have to face up to them no matter what and believe me, people who seemed to hate one another have actually banded themselves together against me. I must confess the pressure has been such that I've been in a prison like hiding but without fail everytime I step out to do something I felt God leading me to do (and I go through way too much of the "are you sure God??? Please send me a sign." thing, before I step out) I get noticed by people who I don't expect to notice me. I believe God uses those times to remind me that no matter how long the dry times He will preserve the gifts He has given me. 

All of our stories may be different but the wilderness principles in the Word will work. Sometimes I feel like my biggest enemy is myself. Meaning, the fears, the hurt, letting go completely and trusting without trying to manipulate God's timing. Believing that He wants me to prosper etc.

That writing by Francis Frangipane was very timely for me also.


----------



## MSee (May 5, 2010)

This thread has me on LHCF way too frequently but I had to come back and give thanks for the PRAISE HIM IN ADVANCE SONG. It works, I've walked through some things and I'm convinced God showed up faster because I was praising Him inspite of.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 5, 2010)

I just leave it open on my browser at work and refresh it whenever I think about it lol.

I think about ya'll way too much, but I thank God that he's showing me people who are going through the same thing even if it's different





MSee said:


> *This thread has me on LHCF way too frequently* but I had to come back and give thanks for the PRAISE HIM IN ADVANCE SONG. It works, I've walked through some things and I'm convinced God showed up faster because I was praising Him inspite of.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 8, 2010)

I really believe having been here/being here is more then worth it. God will make you into a living testimony!


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 8, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> I really believe having been here/being here is more then worth it. God will make you into a living testimony!


 
Yes....it is soooo tempting to ask God why He allows us to go through certain things. Some things we may never know while we are on earth. I think of the scripture that we see through a glass darkly. But other things he does reveal to us over time.

For instance, just as I had made it through my Red Sea and was getting settled in the wilderness  I had the opportunity to minister to 2 women who were going through experiences similar to the Egypt bondage I had just escaped from. The timing was interesting to say the least.

So sometimes God takes us through things to mature us, discipline us, etc. And other times it's so that we'll be able to help somebody else. And that makes it worthwhile!  I surely wouldn't want to go back to Egypt, but it makes you feel better about the pain when somebody else can be helped as a result of your testimony.


----------



## loolalooh (May 8, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Yes....it is soooo tempting to ask God why He allows us to go through certain things. Some things we may never know while we are on earth. I think of the scripture that we see through a glass darkly. But other things he does reveal to us over time.
> 
> For instance, just as I had made it through my Red Sea and was getting settled in the wilderness  I had the opportunity to minister to 2 women who were going through experiences similar to the Egypt bondage I had just escaped from. The timing was interesting to say the least.
> 
> So sometimes God takes us through things to mature us, discipline us, etc. *And other times it's so that we'll be able to help somebody else.* And that makes it worthwhile!  I surely wouldn't want to go back to Egypt, but it makes you feel better about the pain when somebody else can be helped as a result of your testimony.



It's crazy ... the bolded was my experience this past Tuesday.  With God's help (and the help of this thread) I was able to open another person's eyes to his own wilderness, which is very similar to that of Mose's.


----------



## MSee (May 9, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> It's crazy ... the bolded was my experience this past Tuesday. With God's help (and the help of this thread) I was able to open another person's eyes to his own wilderness, which is very similar to that of Mose's.


 

Had that experience today with a friend. She also ministered to me as well. As we spoke I thought about this thread and was able to speak to her situation. I was concerned when she mentioned the level of depression she fell under. She is overseas and we speak infrequently so I never realised. But when she told me how God intervened, I was glad that I had been praying for her. I sense in her situation she may be right at the edge of a breakthough but there is the temptation to accept the wilderness and not fight  That last statement brought me on here. Ladies if any of you feel like you are going under just send me a pm to pray. Don't need to elaborate on you situation sometimes I know we just need to know someone's got our back.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 9, 2010)

AJ Butel:
Any Battles We are Facing are in His Hands!

Accruing Pressure

I don't know how things are panning out in your world, but it seems to me that even though God's Spirit is moving like never before, many Believers have been facing extreme challenges and difficulties at this time. Many have become TIRED of fighting and are weary of waiting. You might be one who feels as though disaster is rising upon your skyline, obscuring the hope of your future.

No matter where you turn, or what you do, a smog of despair continues to shroud you, and you feel OVERWHELMED as you sense the looming plans and purposes of the enemy. Whether it is emotional, relational, physical or financial, he is trying to suffocate the life-flow of fruitfulness, creativity and prosperity in and through your life. Although in the natural it may seem as though there is no way out, please allow me to encourage your heart. Our God is so much greater than the enemy's ranting and raving, so much more powerful than any war or rumor of war; and our Heavenly Father wants to remind us that any problems and battles we are facing are in HIS hands!

I am seeing breakthrough emerging, and it's in the very places that the enemy has been tightening his grip. I believe the Lord is bringing RELEASE. I can see that despite the odds, God's people are learning how to receive HIS supernatural breath—HIS reprieve and strength.

I too have had intense trials swirling, and just recently as I was plumbing my Bible's depths for His answers, Holy Spirit led me to a story in 2 Chronicles. He gave me a 'lifeline' Word. I pray it encourages you also. Let me set the scene.

A Clean Sweep

Thousands of years before today, there reigned a king who was going about doing the right thing—Jehoshaphat, the King of Judah, had been cleaning up the pollution of sex-and-religion shrines in his kingdom, and urging his people to turn back to God. He appointed judges and priests to be stationed over the different cities of Judah and reminded them of their responsibilities before the Lord. He required them to walk and rule in the fear of the Lord, cored with the values of loyalty, integrity and courage. He was transforming the culture to honor God. All was progressing well. Life was good.

Except, after he had cleaned house, this revolutionary leader receives the report that a massive army comprised from three surrounding regions has amalgamated against him! A colossal takeover is in motion. Needless to say, King Jehoshaphat is scared! A formidable force is rapidly approaching, and in the natural Jehoshaphat stands no chance. He is facing a royal dusting! However, ALTHOUGH FEARFUL, he sets himself to SEEK the Lord, and proclaims a fast throughout his kingdom.

The country of Judah united in seeking GOD's help—they came from all the cities of Judah to pray to GOD.—2 Chronicles 20:4, The Message

The Sound of War

The King stands before his newly reformed court and lifts his heart and voice toward Heaven. With bulky bravado, he renounces the natural to invoke the supernatural—He praises the Lord for who He is, and reminds his people of God's greatness and faithfulness. He remembers that they are dwelling within the land which God gave Abraham, and of the Lord's promises for salvation.

Then Jehoshaphat gets honest with God and says that this army which He didn't permit Israel to destroy previously is now about to throw us out of Your possession which You have given us to inherit (2 Chronicles 20:11, NKJV).


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 9, 2010)

.

Facing eviction from their home, Jehoshaphat requests the Lord's help and admits their frailties: …they've come to kick us out of the country You gave us. O dear God, won't You take care of them? We're helpless before this vandal horde ready to attack us. We don't know what to do; we're looking to You.—2 Chronicles 20:12, The Message

I love how Jehoshaphat remembers their history with God, and reminds Him of His promises. Then he concludes with but our eyes are upon YOU. Even though the enemy's dust is billowing upon his horizon, Jehoshaphat is looking upon God's promises for his future.

What about you? In your need, in your desperation, what are you remembering? What or who are you looking toward?

Thus Says the Lord

So, the whole of Judah, men, women and children, stand attentively before the Lord—awaiting His answer. Tick-tock... I imagine you could have heard a pin drop! And then suddenly, the Spirit of the Lord comes upon Jahaziel, who prophesies to the people and their King:

Listen, all you of Judah and you inhabitants of Jerusalem, and you, King Jehoshaphat! Thus says the LORD to you: 'Do not be afraid nor dismayed because of this great multitude, for the battle is not yours, but God's.'—2 Chronicles 20:15, NKJV

PHEW… thank God! I can just hear the people's gasps of relief and see their rejoicing; but then I imagine the crowd soon hushed and leaned further in to hear the word of the Lord, and Jahaziel continues to download Heaven's proposition. He releases the blueprint on where they are to meet the opposing army and then brings the punch-line of all war strategies:

Position yourselves, stand still and see the salvation of the LORD, who is with you, O Judah and Jerusalem! Do not fear or be dismayed; tomorrow go out against them, for the LORD is with you.—2 Chronicles 20:17, NKJV

In other words, Here's your brilliant battle plan; you don't have to lift a finger. I just want you to stand firm and watch God's devotion transpire! By the way, don't be afraid, don't waver, but march out toward your vast adversary with BOLDNESS because the Lord is WITH YOU!

YIPES! I don't know about you, but I might have had just a wee niggling of concern, Well, umm… HELLOOOO… Does anyone else find this slightly disturbing? What about the impending overthrow? We are far outnumbered and there is NO WAY OUT! Are we seriously just going to walk up to our assassins with a song in our mouths? SOMEONE? ANYONE? I'm not feeling very indestructible!

How often do we invite the supernatural invasion of the Lord, yet embrace the immensity of our natural circumstances as our dominant reality? How often do we falter at the instruction of the Lord, and set off on our self-designed, self-navigated journey of self-made success? How often do we trust in our opinion and rely on our brawn? If we are not LED by the Spirit, our potential is thwarted. If we are not empowered with His wisdom and strength then we are inferior. If His breath doesn't fill the production of our hands then we are limited. I don't know about you, but I want to see the riches of HIS FULLNESS at work in and through us!

At the Top of Their Lungs

But look at Jehoshaphat and the people of Judah. This revivalist king bows his head so low that his face is upon the ground. All of Judah and the inhabitants of Jerusalem do the same. And they WORSHIP God! They praise Him "with voices LOUD and HIGH!" Despite the imminent disaster raring ahead, they let it rip—with ALL THEIR HEART and trust—and proclaim God's goodness and magnitude.

On their way out to meet the army, Jehoshaphat greets them all with this pep talk: Believe in the LORD your God, and you shall be established; believe His prophets, and you shall prosper (2 Chronicles 20:20, NKJV).

In other words, Don't forget who God is and what He has done and is doing in you and I. Put your trust in Him and we shall be built up and supported. Agree with what was spoken and promised, and we will prosper or be 'pushed forward' into what He has prepared for us!

Have you had the word of the Lord hidden in your heart for such a time as this? It might be a prophetic word, Scripture, a friend's anointed encouragement… don't take these gifts for granted. Can I encourage you to cling to the words the Lord has given you and anticipate His manifestation. From a posture of surrender, allow the Lord to propel you into your next dimension—your next season.

Then Jehoshaphat appoints people to sing to the Lord and praise Him. Remember, this is while they are facing potential desolation! Yet, they glorify God! They give thanks for His love that never fails. They gratefully proclaim His mercy that just won't quit. They honor His allegiance that remains standing even when everything else falls away.

I am so challenged by Judah's obedience and faith. I have to ask the question, What if instead of bickering about our doctrinal issues and judging one another, the Body of Christ arose in spectacular shouts of praise for His goodness, His majesty and His grace? What would we look like? How would the world respond? And in what way would the earth echo our cry?

In the Meantime...

So all of Judah is loudly and unashamedly praising their God. IN THE MEANTIME, the Lord sets up ambushes against the invaders and they are annihilated! Remarkably, the three sections of this conglomerate merger fold in on themselves. The different parties turn against each other, become confused, and all kill one another. EVERY last one! HA! No escapees!

Did you catch that? When God does a job, He does it properly! And when He vindicates, He works in completion. Selah.

Now check out my favourite part, When Jehoshaphat and his people came to take away their spoil, they found among them an abundance of valuables on the dead bodies, and precious jewelry, which they stripped off for themselves, more than they could carry away; and they were three days gathering the spoil because there was so much. (2 Chronicles 20:25, NKJV).

WOW! There was MORE profitable loot than they could carry away. So their adherence to God brings them not only salvation, but increase! MULTIPLICATION! Judah scores the bling with no bang! YAY God!

I heard a breathtaking definition of "justice" this week: The restoration of every violation of love. How privileged are we, that God-the-Just recovers or reinstates EVERY INFRACTION of the enemy, in His love! That's His perfection right there! None-the-less, please note: not only was Judah's kingdom sustained, but it was added to—all-be-it "accidentally!" What the enemy had constructed for evil, the Lord converted to good. Can you imagine their solace? Can you envision their elation as they are FREED from the intimidation of ravage and ruin?

How about you? Do you realize that freedom and victory is available to you also?

The Scripture says that the people went back to Jerusalem WITH JOY, for the Lord had made them celebrate over their enemies. And the fear of the Lord came upon all the nations who heard about what God had done. Judah was safe, protected—overshadowed!

It is the same for us today. We are shielded with the defense and favor of the Lord, and His dominion is ours as we trust and honor Him. As for Jehoshaphat, God gave him REST all around (see verse 30)! He gets to settle in the peace and assurance that God fights his battles and holds his future in His hands.

Dear friend, DO NOT FEAR! No matter what the diagnosis, prognosis, doom, economy, status, or perception—praise and worship the Giver of your promised land—your Redeemer. He is SO extravagant in His flourishing intent for you. Remember the word of the Lord to you! Believe in it, so you shall be established and prosper! May His sweet REST envelop your heart!

A Prayer: the Altar

Pray this with me: Lord, I'm longing for Your salvation, Your refreshment, and Your increase. I confess, I have been apprehended by fear of what lies ahead. HOWEVER, I don't want to be living a life that is ruled by the trends of the culture around me. I don't want to find the answers within an empty counterfeit, a powerless bandage. I don't want to be a "realist"—earth-bound by the world's opinions. I don't want to be satisfied by temporary superficial pleasures. And I don't want to be asphyxiated with the anxiety of tomorrow.

Rather, I desire to seek Your face and to know You intimately. To hear YOUR word for me in my TODAY. To download Your strategies for my future. I want Your heart to hold premium prerogative in my life.

So Lord, I repent for my lack of trust in You—for my failing of faith that You will do me no harm, and my inability to believe that You desire to prosper me. And I repent where I haven't surrendered to Your power to deliver me. I reject the opinions of the naysayers and gloomy forecasters around about me. I refuse to enter into partnership with the limitations of my mind.

And I choose to align with Heaven. I rest in Your presence, reassured by Your love, living breath-to-breath from Your whispers of wisdom, overshadowed by Your supernatural power, under-girded with Your amazing grace, surrounded by Your kind favor, and basking in Your peace which passes all! Let Your presence cover me from every side. In YOU I stay my hope.

Amen.

With love,

AJ Butel
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Laela (May 9, 2010)

And this Child of God says AMEN!

Kimbb... God bless you for posting this. It's timely and edifying!




Kimbb said:


> AJ Butel:
> 
> No matter where you turn, or what you do, a smog of despair continues to shroud you, and you feel OVERWHELMED as you sense the looming plans and purposes of* the enemy. Whether it is emotional, relational, physical or financial, he is trying to suffocate the life-flow of fruitfulness,* creativity and prosperity in and through your life. Although in the natural it may seem as though there is no way out, please allow me to encourage your heart. Our God is so much greater than the enemy's ranting and raving, so much more powerful than any war or rumor of war; and our Heavenly Father wants to remind us that any problems and battles we are facing are in HIS hands!
> 
> .


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 9, 2010)

I agree with Laela! Kimbb I was tremendously blessed by your posts!  Things are getting tough for the saints but I believe we will begin to see God battle for us in this day like never before. Previous battles were easy enough for us to handle on our own, but I believe He is setting things up so that we have no choice but to trust in Him for deliverance. Stand still and see the salvation of the Lord. Amen, and amen!


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 9, 2010)

Cece Winans - We Thirst for You
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh2W-Xrk7vE


----------



## MSee (May 9, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> I agree with Laela! Kimbb I was tremendously blessed by your posts!  Things are getting tough for the saints but I believe we will begin to see God battle for us in this day like never before. Previous battles were easy enough for us to handle on our own, but I believe He is setting things up so that we have no choice but to trust in Him for deliverance. Stand still and see the salvation of the Lord. Amen, and amen!


 
Same here. Thank you so much. The post also confirmed what I felt I have been hearing, it's time for praise. I believe God is about to do an awesome work for me.


----------



## MSee (May 9, 2010)

Kimbb I went to look up the writer of the last article you post and came upon this one. I speaks to my situation and even though I didn't intend to give up, I felt it was necessary to recommit my situation to God. I hope it blesses someone else. The section about connecting with other God-fearing believers reminds me to thank you ladies again. You see I am normaly the encourager but when I was blown into the wilderness it seems like most people I knew were ready with words to kick me down. This thread alows me to learn, be corrected and yet in a small way contribute to others.

*




*
*God is about to breathe on His promises over our lives. He is challenging us to embrace the Word He has placed in our hearts, and to invite His Holy Spirit to breathe on us. He is wanting to restore to us a new hope and a fresh vision. He is wanting to fulfil His purpose in and through us.*
The Spirit of the Lord is searching to and fro, seeking out those who love Him. He is yearning for intimate relationship with a people who are hungry, holy and humble before Him. God is wanting to bring form to His Word, and manifest His Presence to this dying world. 
There is an intensity - a sense of urgency like never before. I don’t know about you, but I want the power of God in my life. I don’t want to just get by, acting out a mediocre and average existence. I don’t want to finish this race without having given my Lord everything. I desire, with all my heart, to live wholeheartedly and abundantly - passionately serving Him - with His mighty hand backing up all that I do - for His glory.

In order to be whom God has destined us to be, we cannot afford to become complacent and lose a sense of expectancy that God is about to move on our behalf. Without hope, we will be shredded and disintegrated upon the winds of disappointment and fear. Without courage and trust in God, we will perish to our own devices. So we need to learn the habit of anticipating His supernatural intervention at all times. With all the pressures and strains of this world, it is so easy to become tired, frustrated and discouraged. Often times it doesn’t seem as though God is working on our behalf. It can appear as though the heavens are brass and the hand of God is far from us. But He is wanting to remember His promises to us, and demonstrate Himself in and through us beyond what we could ever hope, dream or imagine.

There is a short story of a woman the Bible calls a notable (great, high, mighty, noble, rich) woman - the Shunammite woman (2 Kings 4:8-37). She honours a holy man of God (Elisha), and hospitably feeds him whenever he visits town. Eventually she honours him by building and furnishing a special room in her and her husband’s home, and providing lodging for Elisha and his servant Gehazi whenever they need it.

*The Promise Is Spoken...*
To show his appreciation for her generosity, Elisha asks if there is anything he can do for her - but she graciously declines. It is plain that in helping this man of God she wasn’t after a reward - her heart was to simply assist him. But the Lord recognises her humility; and when Gehazi informs Elisha that the woman has no son, Elisha calls for her and prophesies, “About this time next year you shall embrace a son.” (verse 16)

Her reply reflects many of our own when the Lord speaks over our lives. Sometimes His promises can seem wonderful and grand - but unachievable. She cries out, “No, my Lord. Man of God, do not lie to your maidservant!”

In other words, “Don’t get my hopes up... This sounds too good to be true. I couldn’t stand it if God said He would grant the desire of my heart and it doesn’t come to pass... Surely I can’t live if this word isn’t fulfiled!”


----------



## MSee (May 9, 2010)

*Today we are sensing a shift in the heavenlies. God is challenging us to embrace the promises He has placed in our hearts - despite how things may appear in the natural... To believe for the impossible and make way for the improbable... To take up the shield of faith and ward off the enemy’s accusations of doubt, fear and hopelessness.
*
Let’s read on with to see what happened... 

True to the Word of the Lord through the mouth of His prophet Elisha, the Shunammite woman conceived and bore a son when the appointed time had come... and the child grew (verse 17).

*The Promise Is Delivered...*
God breathed life on her womb. Even though her husband was “old”, and natural biology prognosed that a child was out of the question, she conceived and manifested God’s promise. She physically embraced the fulfilment of the Word of the Lord. Notice that this occurred when the appointed time had come. 
*Know that there is an appointed time and season for the fulfilment of God’s promises in your life. And once God says it, His Word cannot return to Him void. 
It is like defying the basic law of gravity... It cannot be done. It’s a principle of the Kingdom. God says it, and that settles it!*
But this story doesn’t end here...

The child is out with his father one day in the fields, when he clutches at his head in pain and is taken up to the house where the Shunammite woman - his mother - holds him in her arms until noon when he dies. 

Hang on a minute! PLEASE REWIND!! The little boy dies!? I thought he was the manifested promise of God! A few years down the track, sure - but the promised child none-the-less! Dead!? 

I imagine the Shunammite woman didn’t just stand by and watch her child pass away without a fight. I can see her now as she tenderly cradles his small frame and rocks him back and forth... I can hear her heart pounding as she bravely ignores the hard swelling lump in her aching throat, and sings softly over him. All the while she is fervently praying - trying to ease his pain, not allowing him to see her anguish. I can feel her desperate attempts to impart her own life and strength to him, so that he might recover, and bounce back through the fields to greet his father. She is sponging his clammy face and limp hands, and wiping his grubby feet with her tear-soaked garments - all the while whispering words of healing and hope. 

Bringing cool water to his gray chaffed lips, she struggles to fight away Fear and Doubt as they coil their cruel talons of despair around her heart. Taking evil advantage of her pain, they attempt to drain away the hopes and visions she has of her boy’s future. They relentlessly seep poisonous lies of unbelief and confusion in to her mind, clouding her peace and judgement while she is at her weakest. What do you think of your wonderful God now? They torment her. It appears as if He has abandoned you, right when you need Him the most... He is withdrawing His promise... Obviously you don’t deserve it... Can’t you see He is judging you... Maybe this promise wasn’t really from God in the first place...

This gut-wrenching scene continues... As the intensity of the midday sun reaches it’s peak, I sense this desperate mother feels her young boy’s life slipping away. She grabs his little face and demands him to focus his glazing eyes on hers. Gathering every smidgen of scattered courage within her, she delivers a final convincing plea: “Live, son, live! You have so much to look forward to. So many experiences to partake of. A long, full life to live. It’s not time for you to go. Live, son, live!”

But he dies.


----------



## MSee (May 9, 2010)

*Have you ever held a promise in the palm of your hand, or tasted the outworking of God’s Word and power in your life; but then seemingly hit a brick wall, and watched it fall apart right before your eyes? Have you ever felt like the very life of your destiny was sliding away between your fingers? *
Please let me encourage you, DON’T GIVE UP! Watch what this mighty woman of God does... Despite her grief and confusion, she gently lays the lifeless body of her darling baby boy on the prophet’s bed in the upper room, shuts the door and says, “It is well.”

*The Promise Is Laid Upon The Altar*
The Shunammite woman had a determination in her heart that she heard from God. He had granted her a promise, and she wasn’t going to accept anything less! She lays her promise on the altar of her former sacrifice - in the room she and her husband had prepared for the man of God; and without explaining her intentions to anyone, she has a donkey saddled and heads out to find Elisha - the vessel of her promise. Elisha’s servant comes riding out to meet her - asking after her, her husband and her son. The woman’s response rings true. “IT IS WELL!”

Can you imagine? The thing she holds most dear to her heart... That which she prayed and stood and waited and believed God for all those years and years... The sweetest, warmest and most amazing miracle of God’s manifest power in her life, is lying cold and stiff, and she says, “It is well.” 

I think I would be throwing a major wobbly right about here - wouldn’t you?!

She has watched the mighty Hand of God transform her desert, barren circumstance in to a glorious testimony of His loving grace, only to see it distort and vanish in a fleeting moment. And she says, “It is well!” Is she in denial? Is she cold-hearted? Is she losing her mind with grief? NO! She is walking in believing power! She says, “It is well”, by faith. She is not looking at her circumstance as it appears; but looking through eyes of faith and TRUST IN HER GOD! She is single-minded. She is pure-hearted. And she believes wholeheartedly that the man of God who prophesied her promise - her son - will be used as an instrument of the Lord to resurrect her boy.

Reaching the man of God, she abandons cultural protocol and throws herself at his feet - persisting he accompanies her home. She is desperate. Elisha accepts her determined plea and instructs his servant Gehazi to take his staff in his hand, and to go directly to the child without becoming distracted along the way. He asks Gehazi to lay the staff on the child’s face. This is very significant. I believe Elisha’s staff signifies the Word of the Lord. 

*As we embrace God’s Word with everything in us, store His promises and His faithfulness deep in our lives, and walk in obedience, God can then breathe His life and ignite the flame of our hearts. His Spirit alights on His resident Word to manifest His glory, His life, and His power in and through us.*

Recently I was going through my morning ritual of exfoliating in the shower, and the Lord spoke gently to my heart. “You know you spend more time loofah-ing your body than cleansing yourself with the water of My Word.” We need to ask ourselves, Is God’s Word given absolute priority and securely positioned within my heart? So often we become consumed and distracted with the much less significant and less productive ‘outer’ areas of our lives, sabotaging our personal potential and inner peace.

*The Promise Is Resurrected*
The servant follows Elisha’s orders and positions the staff on the boy - but nothing happens... that is, nothing happens until Elisha goes into the room, shuts the door and prays! 

Now look at what this radical prophet does... He lays over the top of the child - mouth to mouth, eyes to eyes and hands to hands; and as he stretches himself out over the child, the young boy’s flesh becomes warm! He repeats this process until the child sneezes and opens his eyes. The boy comes back to life! See the power of the breath of God! He can resuscitate what is seemingly gone!
*Allow His Holy Spirit to breathe afresh on You and His Word and promises in your heart. Set aside any hopelessness shrouding your circumstances and declare, “It is well.” Look neither to the left nor the right as you focus on laying the truth of His Word across your heart, and invite His Holy Spirit to breathe upon your life, your strategies and your programs. Then watch Him move!*


----------



## MSee (May 9, 2010)

You see, when we try to complete and manage ourselves and satisfy our agendas in our own strength, we so often fail. And as we strive to take matters into our own hands and fix them with our personal knowledge and mere abilities, we tangle, distort and hinder our fleshly works all the more. Allow God Almighty - Creator of the Universe - to breathe on your life, your relationships, your family, your work, your finances and your future. His breath can create and establish from nothing! He can breathe upon dust and bring forth life. His breath can cause that which is rigor mortis to pulsate again. His breath can destroy the works of the enemy.

Because of her maturity and spiritual perception that “ALL WAS WELL”, the Shunammite woman once again held the promise of the Lord in her arms. She once again embraced her son’s warm, breathing, moving life - brimming with hope and potential. She once again savoured the moment of the manifestation of God’s glory in her family. She once again testified to the goodness and greatness of her Lord.

God wants you to see what He has prepared for you. He wants you to have spiritual perception where you can look beyond the natural and see what wonderful things He has laid up for you. God wants to put His eyes on your eyes, His hands on your hands, His heart on your heart - and breathe upon you. He wants to resurrect His promises which lay dormant in your life. He wants to prove His Word!

The question is, will you shut the door on fruitless striving, other people's opinions, and your own agenda - to make room to invite His sweet Presence and life-giving breath to usher in the fulfilment of His spoken Word?

*MAKE THE CONNECTION*
*1) Connect with your God.*
Your Heavenly Father has made a way for you to access Him. The Bible says that a major key to living a victorious life is to honour and praise Him despite your circumstances. Allow His Holy Spirit to completely saturate you with His fresh, powerful Presence. Welcome the Holy Spirit to carry you to new places in Him, heal you with His sweet oil, and consume all that isn’t of Him with His purifying fire. 
*• Ask God to breathe on you.* As we come to Him in worshipful intimacy - mouth to mouth - He can breathe His life... His way... His truth. Oh Lord, breathe Your fire on the altar of my heart - that I might know Your voice, Your words... That I might express what is on Your heart. 
*• Ask the Holy Spirit to give You His eyes - so that you can see what He sees - and how He sees..*. Spirit of God, breathe on my eyes so the blinding scales of this world would fall, and Your revelation would be unveiled... that I would see circumstances and people the way You see them... That I would be Kingdom-oriented, not self-absorbed!
*• Ask Him to anoint your hands.* Know that when you reach out to others, you stretch forth His hand of healing and deliverance. Lord, touch My hands, that I might prosper and be successful in You. That I might bless others on purpose. That Your mighty Hand would back me up in all that I do.
*• Ask Him to stretch Himself out over you - heart to heart - so you can be washed anew with His love and grace.* Lord, breathe on the outworkings of my body, that You would add Your super to my natural. I want to flow with Your purpose, and bring glory to You.


*2) Connect with your purpose.*
If you feel frustrated or helpless in a particular area of your life, don’t give up. PERSEVERE! Keep on keepin’ on!

Notice at the end of the Shunammite woman’s story Elisha has his servant tell her, “Pick up your son.” 

In other words, take up your promise and go forth. Claim what is yours and alive in Christ Jesus - and run with it! Run with the Spirit. Rest in Him, and run with the wind of the Spirit! Take the resurrected promise and proclaim His glory and His power. Testify of God’s goodness.

The Shunammite woman does exactly that, she runs with the manifest word of God in her life - but not before bowing first. Not without acknowledging the miracle first. Not without an attitude of gratitude and a heart of thanksgiving. Ask the Holy Spirit to breathe on your path; and follow in obedience, gratefully giving Him glory for all He has done for you. Out of your place of desperation, consecrate your hope to Him... Don’t give room to complacency, the fear of man and religious ritual. Don’t allow carnal methods and the pseudo solutions of this world system to dominate your choices and outcomes. Ask for more of Him. For His divine love! For His magnificent purpose in your life!

*3) Connect with other God-fearing believers.*
Who are you associating with? Are you in connection with people who are believing like you? Do you fill your conversation with faith and trust in God, and hope in His Word, or is your chit-chat splattered with phrases such as, “It’s highly improbable... Everyone is doing it this way...” and the overrated cynical adage, “Well, we’ll just wait and see what happens!”

Take heed and steadfastly guard your eye-gate and ear-gate with tenacious ferocity, to allow only the succinct truth of the Lord’s Word to be enthroned in your life. This seat is from whence His power will flow! 
We trust you enjoyed 'God Is About To Breath On His Promises Over Our Lives'. This article is an adapted excerpt from AJ's new release, 'His Breath' - due early '09!
© AJ Butel 2005. To use this article in full or in part, please include, ‘This article was used with permission from AJ Butel's website - www.ajbutel.com.’


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 10, 2010)

Another great article. This thread has been such a blessing!


----------



## loolalooh (May 10, 2010)

Thanks soo much for the articles, Kimbb and MSee! In just skimming them I received a much-needed boost of encouragement today. I look forward to reading the articles in detail when I return home.


_Something to share:_

Yesterday I went to church and the pastor preached about Hannah (1 Samuel). He touched upon praying persistently and powerfully. Praying before and after the blessing. Praying whenever and however (i.e., we don't have sound 'cute' when we're praying).  E.g., Hannah was mistaken as drunk when she prayed.

Before Sunday, I had read Psalm 13 in which David cries out "How long, O Lord?". I immediately took note of the way David was 'praying' ... the emotion behind it and it's "ruggedness". Him asking "How long?" multiple times.  Then Sunday came and the sermon concerning Hannah touched my ears. Another emotional, honest, "uncute" prayer. I realized that I was holding back on some prayers to God due to wanting to appear "appropriate".  Funny, right? 

There's a "How long?" in me that I was smothering. I wasn't being completely honest with God about my pain and, most of all, desires. That's got to change. 

Though He knows our hearts, He sometimes wants us to open our mouths ... to speak. Sometimes in speaking our trust in Him is renewed.  Sometimes it draws the blessing closer.

Just thought I'd share.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 10, 2010)

Hey guys, can you please pray for me? Unlike the Israelites, my Pharoah wasn't slain in the Red Sea. He is still very much a part of my life and it is so challengingand frustrating to continually deal with his opposition. I'm going to go back through this thread for some encouragement to hold on until God deals with him in His own time and His own way. Thank you ladies.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 11, 2010)

Ur on my mind Butterfly. I got this is my email today. I just wanted to keep encouraging you guys! I really had to encourage myself last night...I think the spirit kinda took over...yo no se...I might have just really decided I wasn't giving up. I really thought of that article you put up MSee...anywho! Here's my encouragement for the day



> Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “It just doesn’t pay to do right or to serve God."
> 
> This thinking discourages many people from continuing to be faithful; continuing the race; and truly giving of themselves. We see others get ahead who aren’t even serving God, and it can discourage us.
> 
> ...


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 11, 2010)

^^^I just thought about that ultimately the reward would be to be with God in heaven, or at least have his peace and love surround you while you are still here on earth. Aside from what we are looking to manifest in our lives.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 11, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> Ur on my mind Butterfly. I got this is my email today. I just wanted to keep encouraging you guys! I really had to encourage myself last night...I think the spirit kinda took over...yo no se...I might have just really decided I wasn't giving up. I really thought of that article you put up MSee...anywho! Here's my encouragement for the day


 
Thank you! I love the fasts from wrong thinking.  I was poking around on his site and I think he has a book, I want it!

I was crying and frustrated yesterday but I ended the evening with telling God again I'd trust Him to rectify the situation in His perfect timing, and in His perfect way.


----------



## Laela (May 11, 2010)

Join the Revolution, Butterfly08!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

QUOTE=Butterfly08;10845286]Awesome thread. I crossed through my Red Sea last year but I am presently in a wilderness stage myself. I believe God showed me visions of my promised land, but of course every obstacle has sprung up to discourage me. For me to get there will literally take a miracle from God. Perhaps He set it up this way to show me that NOBODY BUT HIM can deliver me - to remove all doubt in my mind about His ability to rescue and prosper me. 

I do not believe this wilderness stage is for lack of faith like the children of Israel - rather I have grown more in faith during my Red Sea and wilderness experience than I have in all my life, and I have dedicated my body to Him in purification and righteousness. I believe it is a time of preparation for what He is about to bless me with, which I believe will be an elevation.

What I am struggling with right now is loneliness. It seems like everyone has been stripped from my life, and my family who loves me is so far away. I sometimes feel stuck where I am. It has caused me to lean more on God, because He is all I have. But I think He wants me in this place where I have to depend wholly on Him. I try not to think about what I'm missing out on, but rather trust that he will restore everything that the locusts have eaten. 

I just finally made up my mind to BELIEVE that He WILL bring me to my promised land. It really doesn't look like it to my natural eye, but I'm tuning my spiritual eye to His vision for my life and believing that He will deliver me...against all odds. I believe I will have a testimony soon.  In the meantime, I look forward to hearing others. 

Oh, He told me today to be "persistent in praise." I believe the enemy will attempt to attack my mind and He is preparing me in advance. When I was going through my Red Sea experience, with the "Pharoah" in my life attacking me and oppressing me daily, I began physically praising every day to fight back spiritually. I would literally play praise and worship music and dance, wave my arms and praise Him with my body and spirit. Daily praise and devouring the Word helped to bring me through that extremely difficult stage and would totally change the atmosphere in my house, and most importantly, my mind.[/QUOTE]



___________________________________________________________________________________
What a testimony. What a blessing. I can relate to so much of what you have been going through.  It has been that way throughout my whole walk for nearly 20 years.
Set aside, an orphan, stripped of everything , no parents, no family, growing up under extreme blatant racism and attack and humiliation as the only black child in all white racist schools , loss of children, robbed and slandered, walking through the valley of the shadow of death many times, attacks on marriage.  You have nothing left but the Father to hang on to. Yes. The enemy will seek to devour you constantly, attacking your mind and your body trying to break your faith. Hold on to His unchanging hand. He is faithful, I tell you. He is faithful. Sister: Our testimony is the testimony of so many: 

 1 Peter 4: 12 “Beloved, think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened unto you: 13But rejoice, inasmuch as ye are partakers of Christ's sufferings; that, when his glory shall be revealed, ye may be glad also with exceeding joy. 14If ye be reproached for the name of Christ, happy are ye; for the spirit of glory and of God resteth upon you: on their part he is evil spoken of, but on your part he is glorified. 15But let none of you suffer as a murderer, or as a thief, or as an evildoer, or as a busybody in other men's matters. 16Yet if any man suffer as a Christian, let him not be ashamed; but let him glorify God on this behalf. 17For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God? 18And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner appear? 19Wherefore let them that suffer according to the will of God commit the keeping of their souls to him in well doing, as unto a faithful Creator.”
Revelation 12:17
17 So the dragon was enraged with the woman, and went off to make war with the rest of her children, who keep the commandments of God and hold to the testimony of Jesus.

But through it all the Father found me, and kept His hand on me and I beg him to always do that and let no one or nothing snatch me out of His hands.
Keep praying and praising. The Father is able to keep us and bring us through our tribulations.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 11, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> QUOTE=Butterfly08;10845286]Awesome thread. I crossed through my Red Sea last year but I am presently in a wilderness stage myself. I believe God showed me visions of my promised land, but of course every obstacle has sprung up to discourage me. For me to get there will literally take a miracle from God. Perhaps He set it up this way to show me that NOBODY BUT HIM can deliver me - to remove all doubt in my mind about His ability to rescue and prosper me.
> 
> I do not believe this wilderness stage is for lack of faith like the children of Israel - rather I have grown more in faith during my Red Sea and wilderness experience than I have in all my life, and I have dedicated my body to Him in purification and righteousness. I believe it is a time of preparation for what He is about to bless me with, which I believe will be an elevation.
> 
> ...


 


___________________________________________________________________________________
What a testimony. What a blessing. I can relate to so much of what you have been going through. It has been that way throughout my whole walk for nearly 20 years.
Set aside, an orphan, stripped of everything , no parents, no family, growing up under extreme blatant racism and attack and humiliation as the only black child in all white racist schools , loss of children, robbed and slandered, walking through the valley of the shadow of death many times, attacks on marriage. You have nothing left but the Father to hang on to. Yes. The enemy will seek to devour you constantly, attacking your mind and your body trying to break your faith. Hold on to His unchanging hand. He is faithful, I tell you. He is faithful. Sister: Our testimony is the testimony of so many: 

1 Peter 4: 12 “Beloved, think it not strange concerning the fiery trial which is to try you, as though some strange thing happened unto you: 13But rejoice, inasmuch as ye are partakers of Christ's sufferings; that, when his glory shall be revealed, ye may be glad also with exceeding joy. 14If ye be reproached for the name of Christ, happy are ye; for the spirit of glory and of God resteth upon you: on their part he is evil spoken of, but on your part he is glorified. 15But let none of you suffer as a murderer, or as a thief, or as an evildoer, or as a busybody in other men's matters. 16Yet if any man suffer as a Christian, let him not be ashamed; but let him glorify God on this behalf. 17For the time is come that judgment must begin at the house of God: and if it first begin at us, what shall the end be of them that obey not the gospel of God? 18And if the righteous scarcely be saved, where shall the ungodly and the sinner appear? 19Wherefore let them that suffer according to the will of God commit the keeping of their souls to him in well doing, as unto a faithful Creator.”
Revelation 12:17
17 So the dragon was enraged with the woman, and went off to make war with the rest of her children, who keep the commandments of God and hold to the testimony of Jesus.

But through it all the Father found me, and kept His hand on me and I beg him to always do that and let no one or nothing snatch me out of His hands.
Keep praying and praising. The Father is able to keep us and bring us through our tribulations.[/QUOTE]

Thank you for this. A minister told me recently that our battle is not to fight the fight but to trust in Him despite all odds. I really agree. Losing hope leads to despair and forsaking God, but trusting Him ultimately brings hope and peace. I would rather live in hope and peace than despair. God bless you!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> This IS a good question, and I agree with loolalooh's explanation. Here are my other thoughts as well:
> 
> 
> *As loolalooh said, this is an EXTENDED trial.* It won't be a quick lesson. Some things take time to learn. It may not be years and years, but it won't be a quick one day test either.
> ...


*

Girl, it was like 'reading my diary!" lol bless you*


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

Sometimes it is a long painful process.
6I I the LORD have called thee in righteousness, and will hold thine hand, and will keep thee, and give thee for a covenant of the people, for a light of the Gentiles; 

7To open the blind eyes, to bring out the prisoners from the prison, and them that sit in darkness out of the prison house. 

8I am the LORD: that is my name: and my glory will I not give to another, neither my praise to graven images. 

9Behold, the former things are come to pass, and new things do I declare: before they spring forth I tell you of them. 

10Sing unto the LORD a new song, and his praise from the end of the earth, ye that go down to the sea, and all that is therein; the isles, and the inhabitants thereof. 

11Let the wilderness and the cities thereof lift up their voice, the villages that Kedar doth inhabit: let the inhabitants of the rock sing, let them shout from the top of the mountains. 

12Let them give glory unto the LORD, and declare his praise in the islands. 

13The LORD shall go forth as a mighty man, he shall stir up jealousy like a man of war: he shall cry, yea, roar; he shall prevail against his enemies. 

14I have long time holden my peace; I have been still, and refrained myself: now will I cry like a travailing woman; I will destroy and devour at once. 

15I will make waste mountains and hills, and dry up all their herbs; and I will make the rivers islands, and I will dry up the pools. 

16And I will bring the blind by a way that they knew not; I will lead them in paths that they have not known: I will make darkness light before them, and crooked things straight. These things will I do unto them, and not forsake them. 

17They shall be turned back, they shall be greatly ashamed, that trust in graven images, that say to the molten images, Ye are our gods. 

18Hear, ye deaf; and look, ye blind, that ye may see. 

19Who is blind, but my servant? or deaf, as my messenger that I sent? who is blind as he that is perfect, and blind as the LORD'S servant? 

20Seeing many things, but thou observest not; opening the ears, but he heareth not. 

21The LORD is well pleased for his righteousness' sake; he will magnify the law, and make it honourable. 

22But this is a people robbed and spoiled; they are all of them snared in holes, and they are hid in prison houses: they are for a prey, and none delivereth; for a spoil, and none saith, Restore. 

23Who among you will give ear to this? who will hearken and hear for the time to come? 

                  Often we will need to listen, repent, change and take heed to what happened to Israel when they were in the wilderness:   They were a warning example for us

24Who gave Jacob for a spoil, and Israel to the robbers? did not the LORD, he against whom we have sinned? for they would not walk in his ways, neither were they obedient unto his law. 

25Therefore he hath poured upon him the fury of his anger, and the strength of battle: and it hath set him on fire round about, yet he knew not; and it burned him, yet he laid it not to heart. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

These are two songs that ministered to me during the darkest times I have gone through in the last two years.

Sweet Hour of Prayer….Mahalia (Jackson)…my birth namesake
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C6DpXOm7nM

My Redeemer Lives….(Nicole Mullens) Taken...from the Book of Job…Job said “I know my Redeemer lives and at last He will stand upon the earth.” Job 19:25  My husband has told me more than once, “now I know why you had me read the Book of Job”.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p4G2GbPYQA

You sisters testimonies, testifying to the glory of the Father and His Son, and their faithfulness, BRINGING ME UP OFF MY CHAIR DANCING, PRAISING AND SHOUTIN......Hallelujah!
You all just blessed me more than words can say today.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 11, 2010)

^^I love that...what book is it?


----------



## MelodicVessel (May 11, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Amen, I stand in agreement as well. I bind the spirit of loneliness in the name of Jesus and loose peace, contentment and godly relationships.


AMEN! I am being tremendously blessed by reading this thread... you ladies are MORE THAN CONQUERORS through HIM that LOVES YOU!
Wow... restoration is nigh 
Thank you, God


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Sometimes it is a long painful process.
> Isaiah 42:: 6  "I the LORD have called thee in righteousness, and will hold thine hand, and will keep thee, and give thee for a covenant of the people, for a light of the Gentiles;
> 
> 7To open the blind eyes, to bring out the prisoners from the prison, and them that sit in darkness out of the prison house.
> ...



Isaiah 42: 6-25


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> ^^I love that...what book is it?



Isaiah 42: 6-25


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

MelodicVessel said:


> AMEN! I am being tremendously blessed by reading this thread... you ladies are MORE THAN CONQUERORS through HIM that LOVES YOU!
> Wow... restoration is nigh
> Thank you, God



Me too.  I am so blessed, I'm just all teared up and sob sucking like a little kid. Now I don't feel so lonely anymore. I can 'see and feel the cloud of witnesses' around me on this thread as well as read about the saints from the Scriptures..I live in a very isolated area as far as believers go and I have been feeling so lonely for so long these last couple of years. There are about 2 or 3,  I  can relate to, spiritually,  besides DH and me and they are are dear babes in the Lord so they are just starting a walk. They are not aware of the wilderness before them. They are easily startled and unable to digest ANY meat at this time. They do not yet comprehend the 'suffering of the saints' or a 'wilderness experience'. But they are in His hands. Nonetheless,  it gets very lonely and D.H works away for long periods of time sometimes.

Hebrews 12:1 "Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us"

Romans 13:12 The night is almost gone, and the day is near. Therefore let us lay aside the deeds of darkness and put on the armor of light.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> I agree with Laela! Kimbb I was tremendously blessed by your posts!  Things are getting tough for the saints but I believe we will begin to see God battle for us in this day like never before. Previous battles were easy enough for us to handle on our own, but I believe He is setting things up so that we have no choice but to trust in Him for deliverance. Stand still and see the salvation of the Lord. Amen, and amen!



Daniel 11: 32 “And such as do wickedly against the covenant shall he corrupt by flatteries: but the people that do know their God shall be strong, and do exploits. 33And they that understand among the people shall instruct many: yet they shall fall by the sword, and by flame, by captivity, and by spoil, many days. 34Now when they shall fall, they shall be holpen with a little help: but many shall cleave to them with flatteries. 35And some of them of understanding shall fall, to try them, and to purge, and to make them white, even to the time of the end: because it is yet for a time appointed.

Daniel 12: 1  “And at that time shall Michael stand up, the great prince which standeth for the children of thy people: and there shall be a time of “trouble, such as never was since there was a nation even to that same time: and at that time thy people shall be delivered, every one that shall be found written in the book.

Daniel 12:8 “And I heard, but I understood not: then said I, O my Lord, what shall be the end of these things? 9And he said, Go thy way, Daniel: for the words are closed up and sealed till the time of the end. 10Many shall be purified, and made white, and tried; but the wicked shall do wickedly: and none of the wicked shall understand; but the wise shall understand.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 11, 2010)

MSee said:


> Wow, I just feel like laying my head down and take a good rest. I've felt sometimes like I was the only one going through these things, but for the word of God that indicates otherwise. Now God is proving it true. I have prayed for you ladies, even before this thread. When I get that 'I'm the only one' feeling and God reminds me it isn't so, I pray for whoever else may be going through.
> 
> Your posts have been so touching. On Sunday I visited a church where the preacher said a few things that was repeated almost exact on 2 sermons I was listening to on the radio in the evening. He was talking about David when he was finally given the kingship. His enemies, the Philistines came up against him. The points that he (the local Pastor) made that were repeated were:
> 
> ...




Exodus 15:9
The enemy said, I will pursue, I will overtake, I will divide the spoil; my lust shall be satisfied upon them; I will draw my sword, my hand shall destroy them.

I believe that the Father is saying to us what He said to David, when the enemy had kidnapped David's family and goods. I believe He is saying: This is not the time to 'retreat' but to 'PURSUE, OVERTAKE AND RECOVER!'

"And David inquired at the LORD, saying, Shall I pursue after this troop? shall I overtake them? And he answered him, Pursue: for thou shalt surely overtake them, and without fail recover all."1 Samuel 30:8


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 11, 2010)

Im sorry. Maybe I'm just taking this in the wrong manner but why are you refencing daniel 11:32-35. Is there supposed to be some message behind that?





Mahalialee4 said:


> Daniel 11: 32 “And such as do wickedly against the covenant shall he corrupt by flatteries: but the people that do know their God shall be strong, and do exploits. 33And they that understand among the people shall instruct many: yet they shall fall by the sword, and by flame, by captivity, and by spoil, many days. 34Now when they shall fall, they shall be holpen with a little help: but many shall cleave to them with flatteries. 35And some of them of understanding shall fall, to try them, and to purge, and to make them white, even to the time of the end: because it is yet for a time appointed.
> 
> Daniel 12: 1  “And at that time shall Michael stand up, the great prince which standeth for the children of thy people: and there shall be a time of “trouble, such as never was since there was a nation even to that same time: and at that time thy people shall be delivered, every one that shall be found written in the book.
> 
> Daniel 12:8 “And I heard, but I understood not: then said I, O my Lord, what shall be the end of these things? 9And he said, Go thy way, Daniel: for the words are closed up and sealed till the time of the end. 10Many shall be purified, and made white, and tried; but the wicked shall do wickedly: and none of the wicked shall understand; but the wise shall understand.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 12, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> Im sorry. Maybe I'm just taking this in the wrong manner but why are you refencing daniel 11:32-35. Is there supposed to be some message behind that?



How are you taking it?

I was responding to comments made in a previous post: Here is part of the quote:

"Things 'are getting tough for the saints' but 'I believe we will begin to see God battle for us in this day like never before.'  Previous battles were easy enough for us to handle on our own, but 'I believe He is setting things up so that we have no choice but to trust in Him for deliverance'. 'Stand still and see the salvation of the Lord.'

Also the things that we go through 'try and purify us, but even during that time...many will be led to righteousness by His saints. That at times we will stumble and suffer even extreme persecution...GOD HAS A PLAN FOR OUR PURIFICATION AND OUR DELIVERANCE!

Is there something that you want me to clarify SPECIFICALLY?


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 12, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> How are you taking it?
> 
> I was responding to comments made in a previous post: Here is part of the quote:
> 
> ...


 
Wasn't taking it at all lol. I was looking at the story literally not the meaning behind it. That's really why I asked


----------



## loolalooh (May 12, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> ^^^I just thought about that *ultimately the reward would be to be with God in heaven, or at least have his peace and love surround you while you are still here on earth.* Aside from what we are looking to manifest in our lives.


 
I was just thinking about this yesterday.  Yes, that is the ultimate reward.  Even when the "natural", or "physical", _seems_ so bleak, our joy and satisfication should come from the bolded.  

I've heard this before but it just really sunk in this week when my friend noted that "material things/successes" don't satisfy me.  At first I thought something was wrong with me ... but then the bolded came to mind.


----------



## loolalooh (May 12, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> These are two songs that ministered to me during the darkest times I have gone through in the last two years.
> 
> Sweet Hour of Prayer….Mahalia (Jackson)…my birth namesake
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4C6DpXOm7nM
> ...


 
Thank you, Thank you.  I haven't listened to "My Redeemer Lives" for years.  I remember the first few times I heard it ... it was so powerful.  Note to self: listen to this when I get home.


----------



## Mahalialee4 (May 12, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> Wasn't taking it at all lol. I was looking at the story literally not the meaning behind it. That's really why I asked



Okay. Hope I clarified it alright.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 12, 2010)

Mahalialee4 said:


> Me too. I am so blessed, I'm just all teared up and sob sucking like a little kid. Now I don't feel so lonely anymore. I can 'see and feel the cloud of witnesses' around me on this thread as well as read about the saints from the Scriptures..I live in a very isolated area as far as believers go and I have been feeling so lonely for so long these last couple of years. There are about 2 or 3, I can relate to, spiritually, besides DH and me and they are are dear babes in the Lord so they are just starting a walk. They are not aware of the wilderness before them. They are easily startled and unable to digest ANY meat at this time. They do not yet comprehend the 'suffering of the saints' or a 'wilderness experience'. But they are in His hands. Nonetheless, it gets very lonely and D.H works away for long periods of time sometimes.
> 
> Hebrews 12:1 "Wherefore seeing we also are compassed about with so great a cloud of witnesses, let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which doth so easily beset us, and let us run with patience the race that is set before us"
> 
> *Romans 13:12 The night is almost gone, and the day is near. Therefore let us lay aside the deeds of darkness and put on the armor of light*.


 
Plenty of times I'm crying like crazy when I read this thread and others in the CF but my soul needs the edification and encouragement. I am thankful for all the ladies here. 

And the bolded scripture, love it. I meditated on that one last year when the Lord led me to read and study Romans.


----------



## belldandy (May 13, 2010)

This thread is blessing my so much...I have almost read through the whole thing and I can relate to everything you ladies are talking about!


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 13, 2010)

Sandie Freed:
Prophetic Insight: See Your Future!
The LORD said to me, "You have seen correctly, for I am watching to see that My word is fulfilled."—Jeremiah 1:12 (NIV)

Dear Believers,

I am writing today to give you hope again! Though we are in the midst of much shaking, God has a divine plan for our future. Allow me to encourage you in the midst of change. In order to leave the past, there must be a shift. We are leaving an old season and shifting into a new season. God desires to give us prophetic insight to see our new season.

When the Lord revealed to Jeremiah his future and his time to shift into a new season, Jeremiah could not see it at first. God was prophetically calling him forth as a prophet and Jeremiah could only focus on his weaknesses. Isn't that like us—especially whenever we can't see? I love God's persistence with Jeremiah. No matter what excuses Jeremiah gave God concerning his calling and his new season, God continued to speak to Jeremiah's potential. Maybe you can relate to my recent experiences. God has been speaking to me about advancement and I've been very consumed with excuses. My excuse is, "It's too hard! I can't move forward. My past season was too difficult. How can I possibly move forward into a new season? Sure, I want a new season, but promise me first it will be easier!"

Unfortunately, the Lord did not answer with, "Sandie, the next season will be a breeze...you'll see; it will be easy this time." Nope. Nada. Instead, I got the same word that Israel did when they complained...

For this commandment which I command you this day is not too difficult for you...—Deuteronomy 30:11 (AMP)

I quickly grabbed my Bible after I heard this Word again today, and I was reminded that the breakthrough is in my own mouth! Yes! Read what the Lord said to Israel:

But the word is very near you, in your mouth and in your mind and in your heart, so that you can do it.—Deuteronomy 30:14 (AMP)

The Lord is saying the same to you and me! He is saying the word of breakthrough for your new season is in your own mouth, in your mind and in your heart so that you can do it! Yes, Beloved, you can do it! Do what? All that He is commanding! Wow, isn't that encouraging?

God is Going to Touch Our Mouths

The Lord had to touch Jeremiah's mouth so that he had a good confession concerning his future.

Then the LORD put forth His hand, and touched my mouth. And the LORD said unto me, "Behold, I have put My words in thy mouth."—Jeremiah 1:9 (KJV)

Believers, the Lord is stretching forth His hand and touching our mouths and putting His words in our mouths. He is not going to open up doors to our future without His supernatural empowerment. The word touch in this passage implies a supernatural bestowment of divine grace and help. The Lord desires that we have the God kind of faith—which is faith like His! 

To move forward into our new season will require that we develop faith for more of His grace. God is imparting grace to whatever weakness we believe that we have which keeps us from moving forward. Jeremiah told God that his weakness was not being one of eloquent speech. Jeremiah did not believe he was mature enough or eloquent enough to speak for God. Therefore, by touching Jeremiah's weak area, God imparted a divine grace which overrode Jeremiah's weakness. Believers, God is doing the same for us so that we can fully shift into our next season!

Dear ones, God believes in us and He is promising that if we will have faith in His divine empowerment, He will provide what is needed for us to fulfill our future.

We are not alone in our walk. God promises to go before us and defeat our enemies; plus, all the while, He walks beside us—constantly encouraging us each day. Each new day is fresh and we can receive fresh grace. When satan lies to us and says that we are neither equipped nor anointed, we can believe God for grace to touch the area in which we feel weak.

Being Overshadowed

Each day we can become overshadowed by the Holy Spirit and conceive our potential. Just as Mary was overshadowed, she also conceived. When Gabriel announced that she was to birth the Son of God, she said, "Be it unto me according to Thy word." (Luke 1:38). God touched any doubt and unbelief she had and then imparted a supernatural grace to empower her for her future. The Holy Spirit is teaching us as we shift into every new season. He is promising to equip us for our future. Plus, just as He promised to be watching over His promises to Jeremiah, He will be watching over our promises also!

The LORD said to me, "You have seen correctly, for I am watching to see that My word is fulfilled."—Jeremiah 1:12 (NIV)

*When the Lord says He will watch over what He has promised, He is explaining His faithfulness. I tell people that God is back from the future—meaning that He has gone into our future, witnessed the fulfillment of our promise and then comes back to NOW to encourage us with a present-day word.*

The word watch in this passage is the Hebrew word shaqad, which means "to be alert, keep watch of and be wakeful over." The same word for watch is the same Hebrew word used for "almond blossoms." After the Lord put His words in Jeremiah's mouth, He asked Him once more, "What do you see?" Finally, Jeremiah did not answer with another excuse (or infer to God "It's too difficult"), but said, "I see an almond branch budding" (see Jeremiah 1:11). There is tremendous significance in this passage. Let's read it more thoroughly together, and please pay attention to Jeremiah's shift in an ability to see his future. Remember now, before this passage Jeremiah could only focus on his weaknesses.

Then the LORD reached out His hand and touched my mouth and said to me, "Now, I have put My words in your mouth. See, today I appoint you over nations and kingdoms to uproot and tear down, to destroy and overthrow, to build and to plant."

The word of the LORD came to me: "What do you see, Jeremiah?"

"I see the branch of an almond tree," I replied.
*
The LORD said to me, "You have seen correctly, for I am watching to see that My word is fulfilled."—Jeremiah 1:9-12 (NIV)*

Jeremiah's Shift

Finally, Jeremiah saw what God saw! After imparting grace to his weakness, Jeremiah was able to see his future. Beloved, if we receive His grace, our eyes will also be open to see what God sees concerning our ability.

Interestingly, Jeremiah was able to see "the branch of an almond tree." Remember, the word used for almond tree is the same Hebrew word, shaqad, which is also the word used for "watching." Shaqad is further translated to imply "the awakening one." The almond tree had blossom cups that are shaped like almonds and are the first to bud forth in its new season. One might say that the almond tree "awakens" to its new season.

Jeremiah was "awakened" to his new season. He received grace to fulfill his divine calling and then was awakened to his future. To become "awakened" means to open our eyes and see. Beloved, receive fresh grace and become awakened to your new season. There is faith being imparted from Heaven for you to fulfill your destiny.

*When the Lord promises to watch over your promises, He is also committing to "protect" what He has promised. This means He will go to war for you and guard your potential. He promises to give His angels charge over us to protect us and keep us from harm. Just as He provided for Israel a cloud by day and fire by night, He will do the same for us as He leads, guides and protects us.*


See Your Future!

Beloved, it's time to see your future. You can fulfill your divine destiny. In my book Destiny Thieves: Defeat Seducing Spirits and Achieve Your Purpose in God (available through The Elijah List), I devote the entire book to discussing our ability to conceive our future and fulfill divine potential. In this particular book, I expose the seductions of the enemy and how he attempts to abort our future. One of the evil spirits that steals destiny is the Amalekite spirit. It not only aborts destiny, but also targets leaders and those who are called to hold up their arms. This book will empower you to see your future and possess it!

Allow me to pray for you to receive God's grace to see: Lord, I lift up each reader to You and ask that You touch each area in which they feel weak. I declare, "Let the weak say I am strong!" I thank You for imparting supernatural grace that will overcome fear, doubt, loss of vision, physical infirmity and generational strongholds as well as lies and the seductions of satan. 

Lord, empower us as You did Jeremiah. Jeremiah was empowered to see His future and shift into a new season. Lord, I declare the old season is past and that each reader is shifting into a fresh new season. I declare that we are victorious because of the Blood of the Lamb. We apply the Blood of Jesus to our minds, mouths and our hearts. Thank You for renewed minds, hearts ablaze for You and a positive confession. In Jesus' name! Amen.

Now, dear Believer: Shift!

*S* ee
*H* im
*I *nstead of
*F* ear and
*T* error.... He fights for You! Hallelujah!

In His Service,

Sandie Freed
Zion Ministries
Email: [email protected]


----------



## loolalooh (May 13, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> *When the Lord promises to watch over your promises, He is also committing to "protect" what He has promised. This means He will go to war for you and guard your potential. He promises to give His angels charge over us to protect us and keep us from harm. Just as He provided for Israel a cloud by day and fire by night, He will do the same for us as He leads, guides and protects us.*


 
Amen. Amen. And Amen.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 14, 2010)

Kimbb, wow. That was beautiful. Tears again  but so powerful. I love how patient God is with us, even though we forsake Him over and over sometimes. I love the analogy of God being back from the future, and delivering to us a present day word to encourage us. He knows exactly what is about to happen and He wants us to be prepared for it. 

I was just journaling this week that it seems right after I get a prophetic word of encouragement through my pastor, a prophet or minister, or directly from God Himself, I experience a heavy testing. I just began to connect the dots that the prophetic word is to encourage and empower me so that I won't be overcome by despair when the trial comes, but that I will learn instead to focus on His promises to me in the midst of the storm. 

God is the Way, the Truth and the Light. He doesn't want us to move through life blindly. He is OUR Light, and he desires to light our path and make His way plain. It takes unwavering trust in Him to see His plan for our lives, to believe it, and to act upon it. 

Once again I love this thread!


----------



## belldandy (May 14, 2010)

trying to see the light at the end of the tunnel...
reading the testimonies help me getthrough another day....


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 14, 2010)

You know I noticed that as well. I'll get a warning before I walk into somethig of what's coming. And then after I'll get a confirmation that God is with me or just something that strenghtens my outlook. That was what I got yesterday. On Wednesday right before I left work for school I got a word about not being discouraged on terrified which is my mantra right now (Joshua 1:5-9). Anywho at school I got something I wanted for a really long time. *The truth*. But at the same time I started to get discouraged because the subject of the military was a part of that truth. Well as soon as I remembered my word I snapped out of it. And when the kicker came I thought about it but had already decided it didn't matter because God had his hand all over it. Then in the morning that aS in my email waiting for me!!! It doesn't matter what man says all that matters is what God says


God really is watching my promise too and he's been dealing with me on that for the last week. I almost don't care what happens (like the twists and turns, and the cliff hangers that come lol. I want my promise) in this situation because it will just lead to something I've thought about and then thrown out. Or just something I didn't think could or would happen in a way I haven't thought about before. Actually what I've been thinking and dreaming up is above and beyond the little I wanted so I know that means Gods dream is huge lol!



Butterfly08 said:


> Kimbb, wow. That was beautiful. Tears again  but so powerful. I love how patient God is with us, even though we forsake Him over and over sometimes. I love the analogy of God being back from the future, and delivering to us a present day word to encourage us. He knows exactly what is about to happen and He wants us to be prepared for it.
> 
> I was just journaling this week that it seems right after I get a prophetic word of encouragement through my pastor, a prophet or minister, or directly from God Himself, I experience a heavy testing. I just began to connect the dots that the prophetic word is to encourage and empower me so that I won't be overcome by despair when the trial comes, but that I will learn instead to focus on His promises to me in the midst of the storm.
> 
> ...


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 14, 2010)

Sorry I typed on my phone I'll edit that once I get to work in a minute or two


----------



## Laela (May 14, 2010)

Go 'head, Kimbb! You are ministering in this thread to me with your timely posts! This is awesome Word in more ways than one. These parts especially spoke to my heart this morning. Our Bible study at church of late is that sometimes Saints get so caught up on the outward manifestations of the Holy Spirit (i.e., the hooping, hollerin', getting emotional, crying, doing flips/sumersalts, etc.) that we forget about the inward manifestations. It's the Holy Spirit that will direct us to help someone else, to share a Word and to encourage, to say the right thing at the right time... those are also manifestations of the Holy Spirit.

That SHIFT is something I must practice daily, too.... shift from anger, shift from pain, daily...

This is such an enlightening thread...


Kimbb said:


> Being Overshadowed
> 
> *Each day we can become overshadowed by the Holy Spirit* and conceive our potential. Just as Mary was overshadowed, she also conceived. When Gabriel announced that she was to birth the Son of God, she said, "Be it unto me according to Thy word." (Luke 1:38). God touched any doubt and unbelief she had and then imparted a supernatural grace to empower her for her future. The Holy Spirit is teaching us as we shift into every new season. He is promising to equip us for our future. Plus, just as He promised to be watching over His promises to Jeremiah, He will be watching over our promises also!
> 
> ...


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 14, 2010)

Laela said:


> Go 'head, Kimbb! You are ministering in this thread to me with your timely posts! This is awesome Word in more ways than one. These parts especially spoke to my heart this morning. Our Bible study at church of late is that sometimes Saints get so caught up on the outward manifestations of the Holy Spirit (i.e., the hooping, hollerin', getting emotional, crying, doing flips/sumersalts, etc.) *that we forget about the inward manifestations. It's the Holy Spirit that will direct us to help someone else, to share a Word and to encourage, to say the right thing at the right time... those are also manifestations of the Holy Spirit.*
> 
> That SHIFT is something I must practice daily, too.... shift from anger, shift from pain, daily...
> 
> This is such an enlightening thread...


 

I don't think you know how I needed to know that. Because I used to always feel that I had to be loud and all types of stuff, (I'm pretty quiet unless I'm comfortable  a person, situation, location, circumstance, etc lol) but I'm slowly learning that I don't need to be loud and I can still be what it is and do what it is that God has for me to do. Just because one person goes loudly dancing in church doesn't mean I'm not dancing in my spirit. That's what I always saw. Shoot I had a friend say something to me about it, but I'm different then her and I need to remember that as well.

I should though, God has been over this with me. I don't like to be the loudest person talking in a silent room, but that he will still put in the situations that are most comfortable to my personality. I'm not neccessarily going to be sent to another country or away to people I don't know. (Well not soon anyway, I don't know what God has in store for me after this week.I might just be being prepared for the next thing in my life)


----------



## MSee (May 14, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Hey guys, can you please pray for me? Unlike the Israelites, my Pharoah wasn't slain in the Red Sea. He is still very much a part of my life and it is so challengingand frustrating to continually deal with his opposition. I'm going to go back through this thread for some encouragement to hold on until God deals with him in His own time and His own way. Thank you ladies.


 
I have prayed for you. 

I couldn't help but wondering if you are dealing with more of a 'King Saul' personality rather than a Pharoah. Mine is constantly after me and it's like they have amassed an army. It seems like I am being set up for another confrontation. I have to keep reminding myself that my wrestle is not against flesh and blood. I need your prayers also. I am having a hard time even typing this but I truly believe that God is about to show up for me in a mighty way.


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 15, 2010)

MSee said:


> I have prayed for you.
> 
> I couldn't help but wondering if you are dealing with more of a 'King Saul' personality rather than a Pharoah. Mine is constantly after me and it's like they have amassed an army. It seems like I am being set up for another confrontation. I have to keep reminding myself that my wrestle is not against flesh and blood. I need your prayers also. I am having a hard time even typing this but I truly believe that God is about to show up for me in a mighty way.


 
Very interesting...I never thought of it as a King Saul situation. I HAVE to deal with him regularly and even having a basic necessary conversation is a battle. He purposely makes the simplest things difficult, he is a bully, and emotionally abusive. I grow weary of it but I've learned that I do have to confront at times. I am trying to let the Lord lead me in when and HOW to confront so that I don't just wildly go off. Without getting to deep, he is an oppressor, and unless God steps in and moves miraculously, he has the ability to keep me from doing what I want to do with all my heart, what God has shown me I will be doing over and over. My Red Sea experience allowed me to separate myself from him to an extent but we are still connected and it is very frustrating. So I am trying to be patient and wait on God for full deliverance. Maybe I need to read about David and King Saul again to see if there are some parallels.

I once read that difficult people are like sandpaper. Their rough edges keep rubbing against you and it hurts, but eventually you smooth out. You learn how to endure pressure gracefully, and how to trust God that He has a plan to use every painful situation for your good. 

I will pray for you as well! You said you believe God is about to show up for you in a mighty way. One of the things God told me when I was really discouraged was that my miracle would be great, therefore my testing was heavy. Kind of like the scripture "to whom much is given, much is required." Think about the Israelites - they were brutalized, enslaved, oppressed for years and years and years, but the Red Sea miracle was HUGE. *So if things are setting up in such a way that nobody but God can turn it around, best believe He will take care of it for you.*  He fights for His own, for those He loves.  God is not a man, He cannot lie, and He cannot fail. His plans for you are to give you a future and a hope. He wants you to prosper and be in health even as your soul prospers. IT IS WELL!!!!


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 17, 2010)

Uhm. I didn't want to say this, but I feel as though I've been led all last week, and even this weekend to really trust God, like turn my back and stop looking trust God.  So....okay taking a step here. I think I'm walking out of the wilderness now. Like when Joshua led the Israelites into the promise land and they marched about the city walls. My mom was honored on Saturday and the Rev there spoke on Zec 4 and I got a very powerful message that was just for me I swear it! And opened up my eyes as well. I'm going against my natural for sure. But I figure that God also has me focused on what he has so I'll stay out of his way! LMBO. Def had a talk with God about that yesterday. But I'm trying my hardest to have turn my back trust because look I think that marching and yelling was probably the silliest thing in the Israelites minds, but they did it anyway. They were obedient (at least for a little while) and God rewarded their obedience. Anywho...I got this in my email, which confirmed some things for me, and was just uplifting but I thought it might help one of you ladies now or in the future or maybe someone lurking in the thread:  
*
Kathi Pelton:
Learn to Lean and Dream Big!*
Recently while I was ministering in Alberta the Holy Spirit took me into a vision that involved a scene from the holiday movie "The Polar Express." In this movie, a group of children are taken on a magical train ride to the North Pole. When they get on the train each child is issued a golden ticket that has a letter punched into it by the train's conductor. When each child gets back on the train to return home after their visit to the North Pole (having learned valuable lessons about childhood and belief) the conductor then takes each ticket and punches more letters into their ticket that spells out a word that best sums up the "lesson learned." 

One girl gets the word "Lead" punched onto her ticket while another boy gets the word "Believe." But one young boy receives his punched ticket and reads the word "Lean." He looks curiously at the conductor because he does not understand the significance of the word. The conductor tells him to read it again, and the young man sees the word is actually "Learn."

As the Holy Spirit reminded me of the scene in this movie I instantly heard the verse out of *Song of Solomon 8:5, Who is this coming up from the wilderness, leaning upon her beloved?*

Then the Spirit spoke and said, "In order to learn the new ways to walk in this new time you must first learn to lean. You first must lean upon Me in order to learn from Me."

What Are You Leaning On?

"Trust in the Lord with all your heart and lean not on your own understanding; in all your ways acknowledge Him, and He will make your paths straight."—Proverbs 3:5-6

Leaning on our Beloved often requires us leaning away from our own understanding. His ways are not our ways, nor are His thoughts our thoughts. This often leaves us with a lack of understanding. When leaning and depending on God for direction, more often than not He will ask us to do things and go places that* make no sense to our natural ways of thinking.* And when we begin to obey His leading, the "leaning" will become even more essential. Intimacy and dependency are vital for receiving knowledge and revelation about how to walk and where to go—as well as the timing of each step.

"Trust in the Lord with all your heart..." What is trust? According to the dictionary trust means "a firm belief or confidence in the honesty, integrity, reliability, justice, etc. of another person or thing (faith; reliance)."

Often we will say, regarding a spoken promise: "His/her word held a lot of weight," meaning that we are leaning, depending or putting our trust in the promise spoken by another person. We are willing to do that with each other, yet God's spoken word to us should be given far more weight than any promise of man.

If an individual worth millions of dollars walked up to you and said, "I would like to purchase a million dollar property for you," you would likely believe them because you had seen their wealth. What if God says to you, "I am going to give you a million dollar property"? Would you trust Him to fulfill His word? For some reason it is easier for us to trust in the riches of men than the spoken word of God. We tend to put our trust in what we see and hear with our physical senses rather than put our trust in the invisible God who speaks to our spirits.

This is nothing new, but in the days ahead it will be even more important to lean closely into our Beloved in order to hear His voice and to depend fully upon His words that will lead and direct us.

Exchanging Lies for Truth

Show me Your ways, O Lord, teach me Your paths; guide me in Your truth and teach me, for You are God my Savior, and my hope is in You all day long.—Psalm 25:4-5

Last month our local ministry team met together for a day of prayer and worship. During our time together the Holy Spirit instructed us to take pieces of paper and write down all the lies that we struggle with or have been ruled by in our personal lives. Those of us present were well-versed in God's Word, yet there was no shortage of small slips of paper containing lies that directly contradicted God's revealed truth. As a matter of fact, there were more little papers than I care to admit in my hand. After allowing the Lord to search our hearts and writing down what He showed us, we then took the paper slips to an outside fire, where together we burned and renounced the lies from our lives.

How can God guide us in His truth if we believe lies that have no place in Him? God desires to free us from the lies that have entangled us in the accuser's snare. The enemy has caught us in this web of lies for long enough and kept us from moving into our inheritance as sons and daughters. My sense is that we are moving into times where the miraculous will be common to those who are leaning upon their God.

We are moving into days that will require us to receive careful and detailed instructions from the Holy Spirit as to our direction and strategy. If we are about to see a massive harvest of souls, we will need to know how to care for them, nurture them and walk with them. The preparation time we have been experiencing has been unlike anything in the Body of Christ I personally have ever witnessed. Though it appears that the enemy has wreaked havoc upon God's people, I think that the truth is more likely that God has come and mercifully stripped us from all that would destroy us in the days to come. Some appear to be stripped of everything that would be essential to move forward, but once again this may be another case of "His ways not being our ways." I can say this because we have been counted among those who have been stripped of everything but absolute dependency.

I encourage you in this time to allow the Holy Spirit to show you every lie that has held you in bondage, and allow Him to exchange them for the truth that will set you free. The accuser has been shouting accusations at God and His people, but we need to know how to quiet our hearts in order to hear the voice of the Spirit that will lead us into all truth.

To Him Who is Able

Now to Him who is able to do immeasurably more than all we ask or imagine, according to His power that is at work within us, to Him be glory in the Church and in Christ Jesus throughout all generations, for ever and ever!—Ephesians 3:20-21

It is time to live like those who know that HE IS ABLE! God keeps speaking to me that I am to "Dream Big." Then, after I have dreamed as big as I can, He tells me that my "big" is still not big enough! He had instructed my husband and I to look at property for the vision that He has given us to start a home for teen boys without families. I began (in faith) looking at foreclosures and very inexpensive homes that might work for a small beginning. Then the Lord told us to look on a particular road for a property for sale. The only property for sale is a 54-acre piece of land with three homes, barns, workshops, etc., which is priced in the millions. It has everything we would need to move into the dream that He has given us. Then He said, "Go possess the land." What? That's crazy—but now we are in the process of believing for a miracle.

Why am I sharing this? Because God may ask you to do something that would exceed what you would ask for or even imagine. He may give you something that is more than you imagined, but you must be willing to hear and obey even when it makes no sense. Do I have the kind of wealth to purchase this land? No, but my Heavenly Father knows where all the wealth is stored and it brings Him great pleasure to transfer it into the hands of His children.

What is God asking of you? What are your dreams? What are His dreams for you? Are you ready to see God do immeasurably more than you ask or imagine? Is His Word truth? Then He is able to do more! His power is at work in you so you can do all things through Christ who strengthens you. Get ready for dreaming big and then learning to follow His lead as you lean.

Dream big, Beloved!

Kathi Pelton
Light Streams Ministries
Email: [email protected]


----------



## MSee (May 17, 2010)

Butterfly08 simply put...you are right. I was hoping to be able to come back with a 'cross over' testimony but God had other plans. However I have to give Him Glory for His word is true. There are few verses I'm going to write and I don't have my bible near so forgive me if they are not word for word:
If you seek me you will find me when you seek me with your whole heart.
Call upon me and I will answer you and show you things to come
Howbeit, when He the Spirit of truth shall come He shall lead you into all truth for He shall not speak of HImself but whatsoever He hears He shall speak and show you things to come.
I'll try to summarise my week. On Sunday someting was said and I felt there is going to be another confrontation with a certain individual. I felt strongly that I needed to do a 3 day fast. First 2 days eat at 6:00 p.m and thrid day eat nothing till the next morning. Honestly I was not thrilled and tried to shake the 'feeling' but it shook me instead so I did. Many things happened I came upon many material and I now refuse to say by happenstance. Long story short by Saturday a 'meeting' had indeed been set up, I knew exactly what the message on Sunday was going to be about to the extent that it was like something within me telling me "write this point and that and that, sign it date it put the time. Take it to church and mark them off as they come and show your husband after". I disobeyed because I was trying to tell my husband what I felt was happening (I chose not to tell him about the message thing. I myself thought ...it was strange) and he assured me that the visiting Pastor was different and would not be like what we have been experiencing. I disobeyed, not remembering that I had been praying for evidence if what I was discernig was true. I disobeyed and warned myself not to judge and think wrong of others, so when the message was EXACTLY what I was told and trying to tell my husband after about what I should have written etc. the effect was useless. I had no evidence. Went to the 'meeting' afterwards only to find out it was a "Let's sweep the issue (the one that placed me in the wilderness in the first place) under the rug and put the Pastors mind at ease". I will not tell the story behind that statement. One day I may write a book but for now I need to thank Kimmb again because I had checked out another one of her links and came up on a book about Christian curses. All I can say is that God speaks and thanks to that book I know I've not lost my mind. When someone wants to control you they never give up and when they seem to have lost control they will try and destroy you (sounds familliar, huh. There goes Pharoah riding after the Isrealites)

One of my sisters think I have a 'gift' because it so happened we spoke on Friday before most of the events were confirmed and I mentioned a few things to her and when we spoke on Sunday the things had indeed happened. I don't think it's a gift in my case (although some people do have that gift). I believe the verses above are true to every child of God if we truly seek Him, believe and obey  (I have to work on that). Also I think in Hebrews there is a verse indicating that we could excercise our selves to discern right from wrong and with excercising I percieve there is the ability for it to become stronger. 

There is another battle being waged against me but after yesterday's experience I sense that I will have to win the war within myself first. That is the desire for other people, mainly my husband, to see and believe what God is telling me before I accept it as from Him and the temptation to try and make them see instead of allowing the Holy Spirit to do his work on them.

While I was thinking about coming to this forum another thought came to me directly related to what happened yesterday. I may have to stay in the situation a little longer because even though there seem to be a way out, if I take it I will be leaving without my family. Remember when Pharoah had sort of relented but kept telling Moses they can go but leave such and such behind? It occured to me that is happening and I have prayed for complete deliverence for me and my house and all my belongings and I might even get some spoils . I am confident God has my back. This is His battle and I am going to 'learn to lean'


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 17, 2010)

MSee said:


> While I was thinking about coming to this forum another thought came to me directly related to what happened yesterday. I may have to stay in the situation a little longer because even though there seem to be a way out, if I take it I will be leaving without my family. Remember when Pharoah had sort of relented but kept telling Moses they can go but leave such and such behind? It occured to me that is happening and I have prayed for complete deliverence for me and my house and all my belongings and I might even get some spoils . I am confident God has my back. This is His battle and I am going to 'learn to lean'


Wow, that is a really good point. Here in Chapter 10 are the verses you are referring to:

*8* Then Moses and Aaron were brought back to Pharaoh. "Go, worship the LORD your God," he said. "But just who will be going?" 

*9* Moses answered, "We will go with our young and old, with our sons and daughters, and with our flocks and herds, because we are to celebrate a festival to the LORD."  *10* Pharaoh said, "The LORD be with you—if I let you go, along with your women and children! Clearly you are bent on evil. [a] *11* No! Have only the men go; and worship the LORD, since that's what you have been asking for." Then Moses and Aaron were driven out of Pharaoh's presence. 

What an unselfish motive to say NO I am not leaving until all of my people (family) come with me.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 18, 2010)

This is just a piece of a email I got this morning. I thought it was fitting.

I like watching God move and speak directly into my life. I know when I get to a certain point or have crossed over I can't wait to tell you guys how I watched God  move.



> Chuck Pierce: On the Verge
> 
> 
> You Must Cry Out For Mercy!
> ...


----------



## loolalooh (May 18, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> *How can God guide us in His truth if we believe lies that have no place in Him?* God desires to free us from the lies that have entangled us in the accuser's snare. The enemy has caught us in this web of lies for long enough and kept us from moving into our inheritance as sons and daughters. My sense is that we are moving into times where *the miraculous will be common to those who are leaning upon their God.*
> 
> We are moving into days that will require us to receive careful and detailed instructions from the Holy Spirit as to our direction and strategy. If we are about to see a massive harvest of souls, we will need to know how to care for them, nurture them and walk with them. The preparation time we have been experiencing has been unlike anything in the Body of Christ I personally have ever witnessed. *Though it appears that the enemy has wreaked havoc upon God's people, I think that the truth is more likely that God has come and mercifully stripped us from all that would destroy us in the days to come.* Some appear to be stripped of everything that would be essential to move forward, but once again this may be another case of "His ways not being our ways." *I can say this because we have been counted among those who have been stripped of everything but absolute dependency.*


 
Thanks again for a wonderful article, Kimbb.  I can especially relate to the bolded ... especially the "absolute dependency" being experienced now in the wilderness.  I have two choices - 1) attempt to replace with my own hands what has been stripped or 2) trust in Him that what has been stripped will be replaced with something better.  In the meantime, I battle daily to deny the lies and lean on His truth.


----------



## loolalooh (May 18, 2010)

MSee said:


> Butterfly08 simply put...you are right. I was hoping to be able to come back with a 'cross over' testimony but God had other plans. However I have to give Him Glory for His word is true. There are few verses I'm going to write and I don't have my bible near so forgive me if they are not word for word:
> If you seek me you will find me when you seek me with your whole heart.
> Call upon me and I will answer you and show you things to come
> Howbeit, when He the Spirit of truth shall come He shall lead you into all truth for He shall not speak of HImself but whatsoever He hears He shall speak and show you things to come.
> ...


 
This post is filled with a lot of jewels.  I look forward to hearing your testimony.


----------



## loolalooh (May 18, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> This is just a piece of a email I got this morning. I thought it was fitting.
> 
> I like watching God move and speak directly into my life. I know when I get to a certain point or have crossed over I can't wait to tell you guys how I watched God move.


 
I needed that reminder.  Some of us don't cry out at all (whether for mercy or for blessings) when in actuality we should.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 18, 2010)

Just remember when God tells you know that means there's a HUGE yes standing somewhere that your not looking at. God won't tell you NO and that's it. No means to live in restraint for the YES that He has coming.


I heard that somewhere...just popped into my head. I think it was the radio this morning


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 18, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Thanks again for a wonderful article, Kimbb. I can especially relate to the bolded ... especially the "absolute dependency" being experienced now in the wilderness. I have two choices - 1) attempt to replace with my own hands what has been stripped or 2) trust in Him that what has been stripped will be replaced with something better. In the meantime, I battle daily to deny the lies and lean on His truth.


 
To your last sentence, a minister told me that our battle is not with the enemy, but to fight our fleshly desire to give up and instead trust in God, hold onto Him when everything around us looks like we are being defeated. I have found that to be true.


----------



## loolalooh (May 18, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> Just remember when God tells you know that means there's a HUGE yes standing somewhere that your not looking at. God won't tell you NO and that's it. No means to live in restraint for the YES that He has coming.
> 
> 
> I heard that somewhere...just popped into my head. I think it was the radio this morning



I need to post this on my wall. 



Butterfly08 said:


> To your last sentence, a minister told me that our battle is not with the enemy, *but to fight our fleshly desire to give up and instead trust in God, hold onto Him when everything around us looks like we are being defeated*. I have found that to be true.



So true indeed.  Thanks for clarifying this.


----------



## MSee (May 19, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> To your last sentence, a minister told me that our battle is not with the enemy, but to fight our fleshly desire to give up and instead trust in God, hold onto Him when everything around us looks like we are being defeated. I have found that to be true.


 
This is so true for me. I keep sensing that I need to get to the place of being able to say like the three Hebrew men in Daniel about to be thrown in the fiery furnace.."I know God can deliver me, but if He cooses not to, I'm still not bowing" and really mean it without the flood of emotionalism that usually overtakes me.

I also keep sensing that it's time to expect the Words of Jesus to be made flesh in some of us. By that I mean being able to tread on scorpions and not be hurt etc, and the etc includes the Great commission in Mark 16. I will confess the revelations that comes from the inside of me scares me and I've been going through a "Lord I am just a woman" lament erplexed  Someone wrote about Jeremiah's beginning in an earlier post and I know I need to go and read it. Before this thread it was easier for me to listen to the voices trying to convince me that because I was the only one standing for truth and integrity, something was wrong with me. I was even told I had a 'spiritual' problem.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 19, 2010)

^^^!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



that was in my inbox this morning hld on.....


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 19, 2010)

May 19, 2010
The Faith for Big Prayers
by Katherine Britton, Crosswalk.com News & Culture Editor
"Since the first day you began to pray for understanding and to humble yourself before your God, your request has been heard in heaven" -- Daniel 10:12
One Sunday morning shortly after my husband proposed, I remember singing at church on a fairly unremarkable Sunday. I don't recall the sermon or anything else that day, but I do remember one of the praise songs - "Blessed Be the Name of the Lord." The song personalizes Israel's trials in the wilderness and the abundant streams of the promise land for the believer's life today, directing her to sing praise no matter the circumstances: 
You give and take away
You give and take away
My heart will choose to say
'Lord, blessed be Your name!'
Sitting in church that day, I momentarily stopped singing. After dating this guy for almost four years, I finally had a ring on my finger. I finally had a token that what I longed for so hopefully was coming. The slightest hint that the world could be otherwise - and I could still praise God - baffled me at that moment. My selfish heart did not have the faith to pray that prayer, not at that moment. 
Recently, I encountered another prayer that I couldn't quite pray:
"God, I'm asking for two things before I die; don't refuse me - Banish lies from my lips and liars from my presence. Give me enough food to live on, neither too much nor too little. If I'm too full, I might get independent, saying, 'God? Who needs him?' If I'm poor, I might steal and dishonor the name of my God." (Proverbs 7b-9, The Message)
Few of us have trouble asking God to keep us out of poverty. But asking God to keep us from being too comfortable? I'm too American to pray that without hesitation. By contrast, consider the boldness of these people:
Hannah, the formerly barren woman who gave birth to the prophet Samuel - "And she made a vow, saying, "O LORD Almighty, if you will only look upon your servant's misery and remember me, and not forget your servant but give her a son, then I will give him to the LORD for all the days of his life, and no razor will ever be used on his head."  (1 Samuel 1:11)
The psalmist who wanted nothing hidden from God - "Search me, O God, and know my heart; test me and know my anxious thoughts." (Psalm 139:23) 
Shadrach, Meshach and Abednego before being thrown into the fiery furnace - "If we are thrown into the blazing furnace, the God we serve is able to save us from it, and he will rescue us from your hand, O king. But even if he does not, we want you to know, O king, that we will not serve your gods or worship the image of gold you have set up." (Daniel 3:17-18)
Jesus Christ, who would later use this verse in the Garden of Gethsemane - "Your kingdom come, your will be done, on earth as it is in heaven." (Matthew 6:10)
Do we have the kind of faith that can pray hard verses like these and mean them? It's easy to pray for blessings, wisdom, health, and the "joy of the Lord." Those prayers make our lives better, we think, and don't require a sacrifice or change of plans. When we come across difficult verses, however, we so easily shy away. Why?
Sometimes my response is too much like Ahaz's, who was offered a sign from the Lord as evidence of Isaiah's prophecy. Instead, Ahaz proudly said, "I will not ask; I will not put the Lord to the test." He deluded himself. He passed off his lack of faith for his unwillingness to "test" God. Instead of praising his decision, Isaiah announced that he - and God - were about out of patience. 
Contrast this to the apostle James, who urged the church to ask with abandon so that they could see God at work. But he gave them this warning: "But when you ask him, be sure that you really expect him to answer, for a doubtful mind is as  unsettled as a wave of the sea that is driven and tossed by the wind"  (James 1:6).
Intersecting Faith & Life: Are you avoiding a difficult prayer? What's your reason? Disbelief that God will really answer? Refusal to acknowledge God's imminence? Fear that God will upset your apple cart? Ask yourself what's holding you back. Let's pray for humility and understanding, and the rest will follow.


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 21, 2010)

I am 100% in wilderness mode right now. It gets me a little down but God has cut me off from my comforts but I know its needed. 

I find myself struggling right now but I feel God telling me to believe for something and pray for someone that I can't seem to bring myself to believe or pray for. I guess the pain of disappointment in the past and lack of trust in my decisions is making skeptical of this. I want to trust God but I see no evidence of my prayers being answered and I am tried of being disappointed. Investing my heart, time, and emotions for nothing. I am honestly resisting. I feel confused right now.

However, even in my feelings, I am confident at the end it will all make sense.

http://www.christian-faith.com/forjesus/wilderness-experience


----------



## MSee (May 21, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> May 19, 2010
> The Faith for Big Prayers
> by Katherine Britton, Crosswalk.com News & Culture Editor
> "Since the first day you began to pray for understanding and to humble yourself before your God, your request has been heard in heaven" -- Daniel 10:12
> ...


 
The events of the past few days have kept me from seeing this. Thanks Kim, I needed this. 

PrettyfaceANB, do it afraid and tell God exactly how you feel. Let Him know you need help following through. I've been there and believe me the enemy (the Devil) tighten his hold on things when we start praying for deliverance. The answer remains, check yourself make sure you repent of any attitudes God points out to you, praise Him, and keep putting on the garment of praise for the spirit of heaviness that will attack you, and when it feels too dificult to pray....pray I'm rushing but I think some of the other post would add to what I just say.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 23, 2010)

Father how I needed this word today!


Hannah's Destiny
Victoria Boyson
www.speakinglife.net

All Hannah wanted was a son, but God wanted a prophet for His people and a friend for Himself. 

"There was a certain man from Ramathaim, a Zuphite from the hill country of Ephraim, whose name was Elkanah...He had two wives; one was called Hannah and the other Peninnah. Peninnah had children, but Hannah had none" (1 Samuel 1:1-2). "And because the Lord had closed her womb, her rival kept provoking her in order to irritate her" (1 Samuel 1:6). 

The story of these two women is not an uncommon one. God often uses irritating people to draw us closer to Him and to push us toward our destiny. God will put people in our lives that have what we want (and are willing to torture us with it) in order that we might seek Him for the fulfillment of the promise He has made to us. 

Peninnah became increasingly smug over the fact that she had been given children and Hannah had not. And she used her children as a weapon to grieve Hannah. "This went on year after year. Whenever Hannah went up to the house of the Lord, her rival provoked her till she wept and would not eat" (1 Samuel 1:7).

Moved to Desperation
God desired to do something great for Hannah, but first He would need to prepare her for it. God used Peninnah's deplorable behavior to provoke Hannah and irritate her. That is right, it is true that God needed to irritate Hannah. He needed to bring Hannah to the point of desperation, so much so that she would be willing to give Samuel to Him (see 1 Samuel 1:11). 

Hannah's pain and disgrace must have been great or she never would have prayed such a prayer. Her desire for a child must have been agonizing, and now she had promised to give that child away? She had no guarantee of ever having more than one child at this point, but her mind was made up. The child would be given to the Lord.

To be without children during that time in history was a great humiliation for a woman. Women of this region were considered children, until they had children. Only as a mother would she be given the respect and authority due an adult. As Hannah got older her disgrace became greater, and she could not escape Peninnah's irritating remarks. This went on for years, until Hannah was so desperate to remove her disgrace that she made a promise to God: if He gave her a son, she would give the boy back to Him.

"In bitterness of soul, Hannah wept much and prayed to the Lord. And she made a vow, saying, 'O Lord Almighty, if you will only look upon your servant's misery and remember me, and not forget your servant, but give her a son, then I will give him to the Lord for all the days of his life, and no razor will ever be used on his head' " (1 Samuel 1:10-11).

A Promise is Born
Hannah, at the very lowest point of her life, prayed her most desperate prayer. She pleaded with God to take away her barrenness and bless her with a son. "Don't forget me!" she cried. She saw everyone around her receiving blessings from God and getting the desires of their hearts, yet she remained barren. She reached the greatest point of misery she had ever known, and laid out her heart before God. Hannah vowed to make the greatest sacrifice any woman could be asked to make. Her sorrow was so great it turned her soul bitter. Out of this bitter sorrow, a promise was born. 

Hannah's heart was open before God and her tears were never more sincere. Into this precious scene blundered Eli, but he did not see Hannah for what she truly was. She was a woman after God, but Eli mistook the most sincere and heartwrenching moment of her life for that of drunkenness.

"Hannah was praying in her heart, and her lips were moving, but her voice was not heard. Eli thought she was drunk and said to her, 'How long will you keep on getting drunk? Get rid of your wine' " (1 Samuel 11:13-14).

Perhaps, at times, you have had similar experiences to Hannah's. Your heart was outstretched and open before God, but people around you didn't recognize it as anything out of the ordinary or special. To some you may even seem sinful, but they have judged you incorrectly. The very people we think should recognize our potential are the ones that accuse us of being unspiritual or lacking what it takes to fulfill our potential. Not only did Eli miss the importance of what Hannah was going through, but he also completely misinterpreted her actions toward God.

The Avenue of Offense
At this moment Hannah could have walked away offended, but her need was much too great. She was desperate and wanted what only God could give her, no matter what she had to endure to get it. Some of our greatest blessings come to us through the avenue of offense. Hannah could have walked away, humiliated and discouraged, but she did not. She explained herself to Eli. When he realized how greatly he had misjudged her, he felt so badly that he blessed her instead.

"Go in peace, and may the God of Israel grant you what you have asked of him" (1 Samuel 1:17).

She received a blessing from Eli that she may not have had he not offended her. She received his blessing as being from God and, "she went her way and ate something, and her face was no longer downcast" (v 18). She was confident that God had blessed her through Eli even though he had misjudged her. She may never have received what she needed from God, except that her longsuffering brought her the answer to her heart's cry. Hannah was not only a godly woman, but her son would eventually take Eli's place in the temple and restore to Israel everything that Eli's sons had lost.

A Growing Promise
Hannah had already conceived Samuel in her heart before she ever conceived him physically. The dream of him had already been growing inside her. She was pregnant in the Spirit with the promise of God. No one, not even Eli, could see the transformation taking place in her heart. It was between her and God alone. She had a secret, a hope, and a dream. When she was referred to as "barren" by others seeking to injure her, she clung to the hope of God's enduring faithfulness. 

Similarly, when a woman is first pregnant, no one knows she is pregnant except her. No one else can see what is happening inside her. It is her secret. We, too, carry the promises of God secretly inside us. Others can't see anything special in us because God has hidden it from them. They may even misinterpret our desire for God to be something that is sinful or worldly. No matter how spiritual people are, they cannot see what God has hidden from them. 

Just like a baby hidden in the womb, so are the promises God has given to us. He speaks to us of our future as if to impregnate us with His will and purpose for our lives.

We want to tell the whole world what God has spoken to us. But the promises that the Lord has given to us should be treasured in our hearts and not shared with others who may not be able to see that which God has hidden from them.

Destiny's Irritation
God desires to do great things for us as well. But, like with Hannah, He must drive us to desperation so great that we are willing to give to Him the very thing we are asking Him for.

God uses people like Peninnah, to irritate us (see 1 Samuel 1:6) and provoke us until we are willing to do whatever it takes to receive our destiny in Him. The closer we are to the fulfillment of our destiny, the greater the irritation becomes, until we give up our claims to our destiny. We give up our dreams in exchange for His will; our ambitions for His plan. 

In return, we not only receive what we were hoping for, but more than we have even dreamt of. Hannah not only got the son she desired, but her family line was established, through Samuel, as priests to the Lord forever. In addition to Samuel, she was also blessed with five other children. 

God desires to do much more through us than we think is possible, but it must be done His way. Through His mercy, He keeps us from accepting less than all He has for us. All Hannah wanted was a son, but God wanted a prophet for His people and a friend for Himself.

Promise Through the Pain
"In bitterness of soul Hannah wept much and prayed to the Lord" (1 Samuel 1:10). 

I have heard people say that God would not do anything to them that would cause them to suffer. They say, "God wants to bless me!" and I say, yes, God does want to bless us, but some of our greatest blessings come out of our greatest pain. If we do not experience the pain, it is more difficult for us to appreciate the blessings we are given. It did not please God to cause Hannah such misery, but He could see the future and He needed Samuel. The only way He could get the promise to her was through the pain. 

God does see your struggle and your pain; He hurts with you and weeps with you. He is begging you not to give up, because He can see your future and it is great! "For I know the plans I have for you," declares the Lord, "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you a future and a hope" (Jeremiah 29:11).

The Lord's presence remained with all of Israel through Samuel, because Hannah chose not to give up on the dream she had in her heart. She chose to believe that God loved her and saw her as special even when others did not. 

If the Lord has given you a dream or a promise of something so wonderful that others cannot receive it, keep it hidden in your heart as a secret treasure, until the moment of its birth. Some things should be kept between you and the Lord. He is jealous for your heart and wants you to Himself. Do not look for acceptance from anyone but Him; hold onto the God who loves you. His will will be done!

Pray this with me:

Dear Father,

Keep alive in me all that You have promised me. Cause all the circumstances that I must walk through to turn me toward You, not away from You. Help me to seek You and Your approval, and not the approval of others.


----------



## Laela (May 23, 2010)

This is really an edifying thread but I also must say (from my experience) that between the  self-inflicted wildernesses (disobedience, defiance, rebellion) and the God-led ones (trials, tests of faith/ spiritual strength), the latter never lasted long and had a purpose. 

Satan capitalized on the former to contain me and keep me paralyzed. The oft-used "trouble don't last always" was deceptive when the "trouble" was of my own doing and my mindset.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 23, 2010)

^^I agree but I also believe that we can force ourselves to stay in the God led one longer then need be as well, because of the former that you mentioned


----------



## Laela (May 23, 2010)

Yes, like Job, we put God on trial instead... and the test/trial may take longer than necessary - until we finally understand it, the lesson. But when that break through comes, when God finally answers, it's in the form of a mighty wind. Our _force _is never stronger than His.








Kimbb said:


> ^^I agree but I also believe that we can force ourselves to stay in the God led one longer then need be as well, because of the former that you mentioned


----------



## MSee (May 24, 2010)

Laela said:


> Yes, like Job, we put God on trial instead... and the test/trial may take longer than necessary - until we finally understand it, the lesson. But when that break through comes, when God finally answers, it's in the form of a mighty wind. Our _force _is never stronger than His.


 
Thanks Laela, I needed this. I'm at the "I'm going to do something myself" stage and I'm making a big mess of things. Leaving me tired, frustrated and the enemy getting hope that I would go under. 

Last week I was made to realise that those fighting against me, good church people, are using devilish devices. I wish I was exagerating. Now I know why God lead me to the book about Christian curses. Things were bad enough but now they are acting as if there's no God and these are Church leaders. Sorry, I don't think this belong here so I'll just stick to the principles.... God is and He will fight for me and the Holy Spirit does speak. Of my own I would have never thought such things as I have witnessed could happen. People who are bent on controlling another no matter what are prone to slip into witchcraft to get their way. For those who come up against this, the hard truth is that vengeance is still the Lords. Always be mindful to forgive those who are coming against you no matter how hurt, angry, or scared you may feel. Forgive and let God take over ( a message for myself). You cannot overcome evil with evil. I am still in a daze but I can no longer bury my head in the sand, I still want to, but God has allowed the enemy to expose themselves and I can't ignore it. 

You all know I need some serious prayers.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (May 24, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> At the bolded, I fell into this trap as well.  It took so much faith and effort just to get to the WILDERNESS that I was ANGRY that the trials kept coming, one right after the other.  I had to remind myself that many are the afflictions of the righteous, but God will deliver us from them ALL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

This thread....  Such knowledge and wisdom......I have been going through a wilderness period for 7 years!  I was single, raising my sons, longing for an end to the lonliness....I thought that God had sent me a man who would love me for myself and my children.  I was so happy.  We had been friends for this whole 7 year period so I felt like I knew him and could trust him.  BOY WAS I WRONG!  God pulled back the mask on who he really was.  Showed me some HORRIBLE ugly things.  I went through a depression so deep I didn't think that I could get through it.  I asked God why would he bring me so close to the happiness that I prayed and fasted for, only to snatch it away!
But God in his loving kindness and wisdom showed me that he wasn't snatching happiness away from me, he was showing me that it was POSSIBLE, but NOT WITH THIS Person!
If I had married this man I would have had a horrible lifetime of lies, cheating, and evil with myself and my children.
GOD STEPPED IN RIGHT ON TIME!  Opened my eyes! 
I am still at the end of this wilderness period.  This man is trying to defame my character, called me horrible names and spoke of me being an awful mother to my children.  BUT BY THE GRACE OF GOD, I have no desire to retaliate against him for what he has done.  God is soo good!  He kept me in the midst of this.  Sorry for the long post but this has touched my heart so and brought this all into such clarity for me.  
:reddancer:



Kimbb said:


> ^^^No problem. I really love this thread and all you ladies, because I really felt so alone. To the point I've had to fight loneliness because it wasn't just being alone. I don't know how to explain it properly so let me think about that lol.
> 
> 
> But last week I asked to just have at least one person who would stand in agreement with me on the promises I've receieved from God. Because in
> ...


 
 I agree with the bolded...


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 24, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I am 100% in wilderness mode right now. It gets me a little down but God has cut me off from my comforts but I know its needed.
> 
> I find myself struggling right now but I feel God telling me to believe for something and pray for someone that I can't seem to bring myself to believe or pray for. I guess the pain of disappointment in the past and lack of trust in my decisions is making skeptical of this. I want to trust God but I see no evidence of my prayers being answered and I am tried of being disappointed. Investing my heart, time, and emotions for nothing. I am honestly resisting. I feel confused right now.
> 
> ...


 
Pretty - this thread has so many gems it's ridiculous. It's now one of my favorite LHCF threads. When you get a chance, really dig through it, especially the posts from Kimbb - they are so profound and offer so much encouragement. 

Hang in there, the first stages of the wilderness can be really brutal, especially when all of your earthly support systems start to get cut off. God may be removing all of your options so that you have no choice but to lean wholly on Him. This is the time when I was the angriest at God. Hang in there and trust that He has a purpose and plan for you, that everything He is doing will ultimately work out for your good!!


Kimbb, that last post...WOW. It reminded me that I cannot talk to everyone about what God is sharing with me. And also made me think about how He allows us to get so desperate that the very thing we want we are willing to give back to Him and let Him do it His way, since our way just won't work.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 24, 2010)

I'm happy God can use me and the words he gives to me, to help you guys out as well!


and it doesn't make sense how many good things are in this one thread. 



Butterfly08 said:


> Pretty - this thread has so many gems it's ridiculous. It's now one of my favorite LHCF threads. When you get a chance, really dig through it, especially the posts from Kimbb - they are so profound and offer so much encouragement.
> 
> Hang in there, the first stages of the wilderness can be really brutal, especially when all of your earthly support systems start to get cut off. God may be removing all of your options so that you have no choice but to lean wholly on Him. This is the time when I was the angriest at God. Hang in there and trust that He has a purpose and plan for you, that everything He is doing will ultimately work out for your good!!
> 
> ...


 

Yeah. That hit my heart so hard yesterday. I was crying, not even because I was upset I just felt like for once I was making progress and God was giving me understanding as to the last three years. Like it was no longer a mystery. When I got that message the storm was over, it was literal...and I'm so happy that now I get to move.

I used to try and talk to my best friend and she...  ....I've been dealing with a lot personally and emotionally because I'm like your close to God and you should see it. After that I just didn't care about what she thought anymore. I was with her when it came in my email.


I really needed that yesterday. I needed that in a way I didn't know I needed that, I couldn't of asked if I was given the chance to be able to apply such understanding to my life. I just thank and praise God for it. I hope that it's helping a lot of you as well!


Please just pray for me because now I know it's time to praise my way to my breakthrough and the enemy is trying to make me think and feel like I don't know how to praise. But everywhere I look and go God is telling me to praise my way there, that I'm almost there just keep going.


----------



## loolalooh (May 24, 2010)

MSee said:


> Thanks Laela, I needed this. I'm at the *"I'm going to do something myself" stage* and I'm making a big mess of things. Leaving me tired, frustrated and the enemy getting hope that I would go under.
> 
> Last week I was made to realise that those fighting against me, good church people, are using devilish devices. I wish I was exagerating. Now I know why God lead me to the book about Christian curses. Things were bad enough but now they are acting as if there's no God and these are Church leaders. Sorry, I don't think this belong here so I'll just stick to the principles.... God is and He will fight for me and the Holy Spirit does speak. Of my own I would have never thought such things as I have witnessed could happen. People who are bent on controlling another no matter what are prone to slip into witchcraft to get their way. For those who come up against this, the hard truth is that vengeance is still the Lords. Always be mindful to forgive those who are coming against you no matter how hurt, angry, or scared you may feel. Forgive and let God take over ( a message for myself). You cannot overcome evil with evil. I am still in a daze but I can no longer bury my head in the sand, I still want to, but God has allowed the enemy to expose themselves and I can't ignore it.
> 
> You all know I need some serious prayers.


 
I'm at this stage too but then I think about how I got into this wilderness in the first place - by not following God's instructions.  I'll keep you and all the ladies in this thread in my prayers.  This is a difficult spiritual journey and we need to hold on tight to God.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 24, 2010)

MSee said:


> Thanks Laela, I needed this. I'm at the "I'm going to do something myself" stage and I'm making a big mess of things. Leaving me tired, frustrated and the enemy getting hope that I would go under.
> 
> Last week I was made to realise that those fighting against me, good church people, are using devilish devices. I wish I was exagerating. Now I know why God lead me to the book about Christian curses. Things were bad enough but now they are acting as if there's no God and these are Church leaders. Sorry, I don't think this belong here so I'll just stick to the principles.... God is and He will fight for me and the Holy Spirit does speak. Of my own I would have never thought such things as I have witnessed could happen. People who are bent on controlling another no matter what are prone to slip into witchcraft to get their way. For those who come up against this, the hard truth is that vengeance is still the Lords. Always be mindful to forgive those who are coming against you no matter how hurt, angry, or scared you may feel. Forgive and let God take over ( a message for myself). You cannot overcome evil with evil. I am still in a daze but I can no longer bury my head in the sand, I still want to, but God has allowed the enemy to expose themselves and I can't ignore it.
> 
> *You all know I need some serious prayers*.


 

I remember I said that for a while. Well if God won't do it or hurry up I'll force it myself, human force will get it done or to the point I need to be at for God to finally do something with this.....

I'm funny you know.sadly though I think I said that this year too...

I don't know why I personally thought that would work. I thought I could do something to....I didn't even get close to being able to try and do something on my on. 

I'll keep you in prayer too because I know how you feel right now, and letting go of that is hard too, but trust me  your not alone


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 24, 2010)

I am reading alot of getting employment, a house, a car, etc...

Anyone in the wilderness before they met their husband? Please share!


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 24, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I am reading alot of getting employment, a house, a car, etc...
> 
> Anyone in the wilderness before they met their husband? Please share!


 

....ahem.....


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 24, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> ....ahem.....



You did. i guess I missed that story. Sorry. 

Off to search


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 24, 2010)

prettyfaceANB said:


> You did. i guess I missed that story. Sorry.
> 
> Off to search


 

I didn't post that story lol


I was just clearing my throat


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 25, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> I didn't post that story lol
> 
> 
> I was just clearing my throat



LOL...ok


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 25, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> I didn't post that story lol
> 
> 
> I was just clearing my throat


 
What story was this?  A testimony I hope. 

Anywhoo , I checked this great book out from the library, and it was EXACTLY what we have been talking about in this thread:

*What Happens When Women Walk in Faith* by Lysa TerKeurst:

She says that there are 5 phases of faith you'l pass through to achieve your dream:

Leaving - In order to go to a new level of faith with God, you've got to leave the old behind
Famine - In this new place, you'll realize your comfort zone is gone, and you'll learn to depend on God like never before.
Believing - Your experience of God becomes too real to deny
Death - Coming to the end of your ability to make things happen seems like death to you. But to God, this is the only way to new life with Him.
Resurrection - In a way only HE could, God makes your dream come true. Only then do you understand that real joy isn't in the drea itself but rather in the richer faith you acquired along the way.
She also said there are 5 fundamental truths of God that go along with these phases:


God has a plan for you.
God is with you.
God will make a way.
God isn't surprised by death.
God brings dreams to life.
Very encouraging, and right in line with what we've been discussing.


----------



## Laela (May 25, 2010)

There are some _wilderness _testimonies are in this thread

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=390198&page=3




prettyfaceANB said:


> I am reading alot of getting employment, a house, a car, etc...
> 
> Anyone in the wilderness before they met their husband? Please share!


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 25, 2010)

Laela said:


> There are some _wilderness _testimonies are in this thread
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=390198&page=3


 ^^^Yup...def helped out a lot at the beginning  when I didn't know what was going on or what to do....Mrsellers and Supergirl's testimonies seem the closest to what I've dealt/dealing with



Butterfly08 said:


> What story was this?  A testimony I hope.
> 
> Anywhoo , I checked this great book out from the library, and it was EXACTLY what we have been talking about in this thread:
> 
> ...


 

I think I'll go and look for that book! Yeah hopefully I'll have one...but I've learned it more then just a husband it's what I'm supposed to be doing with my future as well.



prettyfaceANB said:


> LOL...ok


 
It's not just you lol


----------



## Butterfly08 (May 25, 2010)

Laela said:


> There are some _wilderness _testimonies are in this thread
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=390198&page=3


 
Thank you. I always skipped over that thread but I will read it tonight.


----------



## loolalooh (May 25, 2010)

Laela said:


> There are some _wilderness _testimonies are in this thread
> 
> http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=390198&page=3


 


prettyfaceANB said:


> I am reading alot of getting employment, a house, a car, etc...
> 
> Anyone in the wilderness before they met their husband? Please share!


 
Yes, definitely do check that thread, prettyfaceANB ... from the first page to the last.  It is really encouraging and worth the read.


----------



## loolalooh (May 25, 2010)

This is on my heart to share though I obviously don't have a husband testimony.  Lol.


*ABOUT BEING IN A WILDERNESS BEFORE MEETING YOUR HUSBAND:*

-*Listen to God carefully.* The devil has a way of bringing counterfeit "white knights in shining armor". Perhaps it was the stripping of a counterfeit that brought you into the wilderness. Whether this was the case or not, beware of counterfeits _while_ in the wilderness. You are most vulnerable in the wilderness and thus have to pay close attention to God's voice. He will let you know whether a man is from Him or not.

-*Trust God entirely.* While in the wilderness, you may be tempted to go back to a previous counterfeit or to search for a husband yourself. Stop! Leave the task in God's hands for He is able to see things we do not see. He has our best interest at heart. Trust Him to bring your husband (or instructions to meet your husband) without your interference. Trust Him and wait.

-*Dealing with loneliness.* Turn to the word to experience communion with God. Turn to the word to experience His unconditional love and joy. It is normal to have moments of loneliness during this journey, but do not turn away from Him. He will fill this void while He works to bring you your husband.  Additionally, seek a bible study group or communion with other Christians.  In some wilderness cases, even the latter has been stripped, in which case you must solely rely on God.

-*Delaying the Promised Land (i.e., the husband).* The quicker you get to the place (spiritually) that God wants you to get to, the quicker your husband will come. Do not delay this Promised Land by complaining, doubting, or interfering with God's task. Develop your patience and spiritual maturity. Pray and read the Scripture daily. Fast regularly. Pray for your future husband and for Him remove soul ties to previous men. 40 years can dwindle down to 40 days if you stay on God's path for you.

-*Consider what brought you into the wilderness. *Was it sinful past relationships? or a distrust that God would bring you the one? or the reliance on a man for comfort as opposed to God? Whatever it was, you will stay in the wilderness until that thing is checked and removed. Your future husband will not come to continue a series of sinful relationships, a distrust in God, or to fill a comfort void that God is supposed to fill. 


If I come up with more, I'll post it later. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (May 25, 2010)

Laela said:


> This is really an edifying thread but I also must say (from my experience) that between the self-inflicted wildernesses (disobedience, defiance, rebellion) and the God-led ones (trials, tests of faith/ spiritual strength), the latter never lasted long and had a purpose.
> 
> Satan capitalized on the former to contain me and keep me paralyzed. The oft-used "trouble don't last always" was deceptive when the "trouble" was of my own doing and my mindset.


 

This is truly the story of my life!!!!


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (May 25, 2010)

I am praying for everyone in this thread!  I stand in agreement with you all, that will you make it to the side the other side, and more importantly there will be a blessing so great that you can not imagine it in your wildest dream. Know God is working on your behalf  even when you feel like your circumstances are getting worst.  God is with you and wants the best for your life... He is very faithful and loving!!!!  Ladies be blessed and smile even though it hurts!!!!!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (May 25, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> This is on my heart to share though I obviously don't have a husband testimony.  Lol.
> 
> 
> *ABOUT BEING IN A WILDERNESS BEFORE MEETING YOUR HUSBAND:*
> ...




You're an angel. God sent that to you for me. Everything you said is confirmation I needed. Thank you for taking the time to post this.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 25, 2010)

This was the opening to a email I got, the devontial was a prophecy and I didn't really understand it so I'm not going to post that part, but I thought the opening was nice

From the desk of Steve Shultz:

I live on farmland, so I see the farmers around me rotate crops. Most of the time, they don't plant crops for their actual use as the crop, but as "seed" for future crops. Sometimes it's grass seed, flower seed, wheat seeds, etc. 

There is one common technique in most crops that are grown this way. In order to get seed, the farmers must let the crops "grow beyond normal harvest" into a place where it has the the "appearance of non use"—we call it a "growing to seed process." So if it's grass seed, the grass gets high, then brown, then it has seed on it. NOW it's useful. THEN they harvest the seed and make the rest of the crop into hay.

Such is the case with the Kingdom. God sometimes let's things go so far in our lives that it appears we have missed our chance for usefulness—missed our "crop" so to speak. Nothing can be farther from the truth. When a crop goes to seed, it makes room for MANY future crops that ARE useful. With that in mind, read this article about what God intends for you and for the Church and even the world in the near future.


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 25, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> This is on my heart to share though I obviously don't have a husband testimony.  Lol.
> 
> 
> *ABOUT BEING IN A WILDERNESS BEFORE MEETING YOUR HUSBAND:*
> ...


 

Uhm. I love you? 

I have to look like I'm working so I'll say more a little bit later.


ETA: Actually I won't I'll just have one big testimony


----------



## MSee (May 25, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> What story was this?  A testimony I hope.
> 
> Anywhoo , I checked this great book out from the library, and it was EXACTLY what we have been talking about in this thread:
> 
> ...


 
Taking it all in. Thanks to you all, this thread is certainly a place for the weary.

I have come to realise that the enemy would throw his best punch just so that we would take our eyes off the one true and living God and focus on Him. Frankly I just refuse to fear but keep having to remind myself that power belongs to God.


----------



## foxee (May 25, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> This is on my heart to share though I obviously don't have a husband testimony.  Lol.
> 
> 
> *ABOUT BEING IN A WILDERNESS BEFORE MEETING YOUR HUSBAND:*
> ...



Thanks *sooo *much!  I really needed this today.


----------



## foxee (May 25, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> What story was this?  A testimony I hope.
> 
> Anywhoo , I checked this great book out from the library, and it was
> 
> ...



I actually got chills reading this.

@the bolded - I did this figuratively and literally.

I'm in the middle of my wilderness right now.  Back in February I decided to step out on faith and leave my city after 14 years.  It was a very quick decision and came to me suddenly.  I sold a few things and what I couldn't sell, I gave away (imagine all the items one can accumulate over the years!).  I left Georgia with only the clothes on my back and two pieces of luggage. 

It was a little hard leaving all my friends and my wonderful neighbors who had grown to become my extended family, but I felt this overwhelming need to get out of there.  Of course I prayed about it, but I couldn't stop myself for thinking, are you crazy?  Why move, and why now?  But I continued with my plans.

When I left, I learned who my real friends really are.  Some of them haven't returned my phone calls or haven't attempted to contact me.  One "friend" who promised to show me a good time on my last day in town actually stood me up (which was coincidentally also my birthday - ouch!). 

I'm temporarily in CA until I move to TX this summer.  I reached out to friends from my old neighborhood and former classmates.  They were thrilled to hear I was going to be home for a few months.  Guess how many of them I've seen or heard from since then?  Two. 

So this is my wilderness.  It's been hard at times but I know I can make it through.  I'm literally stripped away of everyone and everything familiar to me.  In addition, I have given up almost every personal item I own but that's okay.  Our God is the God Of More Than Enough and I know He will supply my needs.

Although this is one of the difficult and humbling experiences of my life, I have to say that I'm so excited about the future.  I can't wait to see what the Lord has in store for me.


----------



## loolalooh (May 26, 2010)

foxee said:


> I actually got chills reading this.
> 
> @the bolded - I did this figuratively and literally.
> 
> ...



I'm going to re-read this in the morning, but for now I really need to comment: the bolded is what I'm about to experience in a few months.  More stripping is about to occur.  For me, I'm not sure if it's a move deeper into the wilderness or towards the Promised Land.  I almost feel bad starting this thread under the premise that "I'm in the last stages of a wilderness".

I'm about to move to a city where I know no one.  I also prayed about it and though I got confirmation, certain people's reactions have made me question my decision.  Additionally, when I look at the physical reality I almost feel crazy about what I'm about to do.  I'm scared, but if this is truly God leading me (and I believe it is), I will be alright.  This could very well be a case similar to God telling the Israelites to enter Canaan.  I'm aiming to re-read their whole journey soon; still in Genesis right now.

Will come back to your post in the morning.  You're right: "Our God is the God Of More Than Enough and I know He will supply my needs." Amen!


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 26, 2010)

JoAnn McFatter:
You Are Called to Choose Destiny

Then the word of the Lord came to me, saying: "Before I formed you in the womb I knew you; before you were born I sanctified you; I ordained you a prophet to the nations."—Jeremiah 1:4-5

Your eyes saw my substance, being yet unformed. And in Your book they all were written, the days fashioned for me, when as yet there were none of them.—Psalm 139:16

As with Jeremiah and David whose call came before entering into their mother's womb, so it is with every man and woman born. However, through the provision of free will, God has left it to each one's choosing as to whether or not that call will be lived out. Jesus said it Himself:

For many are called, but few are chosen.—Matthew 22:14

The choosing comes by the decisions we make along the way as to whether or not we are able to be a resting place for the fullness of His glory. He will not put on us that which we are not prepared to carry, lest it destroy us. Destiny calls each one of us, and it is the exercising of our free will that determines the outcome of that calling. As our hearts continually respond to the voice of our Creator, "I choose You! Above all else, I choose You!" we navigate our way through our destiny.

Our Destiny is Not the End Product, But Rather the Journey to that End

He is our origin and He is our destiny. We were in Him before the world began and we return to reside in Him, and are even now residing, as we partake of His grace by way of accepting and receiving the benefit of the shedding of His Blood.

It is the journey from here to there as we "run the race" that plays out the days written in His book ordained for each one of us. It happens one day at a time, one decision at a time to choose Him above all else. In this living out of our lives, turning toward Him at every juncture and, once again, consciously making a decision to "choose Him," we find ourselves in the middle of our destiny, for it will only be found in Him.

And He has made from one blood every nation of men to dwell on all the face of the earth, and has determined their preappointed times and the boundaries of their dwellings, so that they should seek the Lord, in the hope that they might grope for Him and find Him, though He is not far from each one of us; for in Him we live and move and have our being, as also some of your own poets have said, "For we are also His offspring."—Acts 17:26-28

In our western mindset we have made our destiny to be an end to a means, a job or a title that we attain to. It is a form that we desire to create for ourselves, a position to be held such as a singer, a pastor, or perhaps a banker. I'm not sure that is what God had in mind at all. For many of us it might just be the reason that our destiny seems to elude us as the years wear away on our hopes of stepping into what we perceive as our destiny. We try to create a form within which we will function. Form first, and then function comes as a result of our Greek reasoning that has so enamored our culture.

Our true destiny is hidden in the function of "living out" the days He fashioned for us, not a title or job description. It's not about being a prophet but rather the process of learning how to hear His voice and prophecy in love with the heart of the Father. In that functioning as a prophet we truly find our destiny, which is to become like Him. It's the same for every job and/or ministry title you can come up with. Though we all have different days written out for us in His book, still the process of learning how to function in it is the walking out of our destiny—to be like Him, to be one with Him.

Our destiny is not the end product but rather "the journey" to that end—our days lived out as God Himself has written them in His book. Our life lived in Him day by day is our true destiny as we become more like Him; the form in which that takes place, whether it be, as I said, as a teacher, evangelist, or a baker is secondary to the function of walking out that process. I'm afraid we lose the joy of that journey because we are waiting to attain a position or name or whatever. It's the days that we have lived up to this point with all of the mistakes and all of the failures and even successes that make up our destiny.

Destiny is a Verb—Destiny is a Person

I believe we get misled by regarding destiny as a noun, when, in God, it really is as much a verb as it is a noun. It is probably even more accurate to say it is a Person—the process of becoming one with the personhood of Jesus Christ. Regardless of the job, the process is the same. The functioning of our calling and the process that brings us to maturity concerning it is our real destiny. It is the same for all of us.

So we are exhorted to "not despise the day of small beginnings" and to "count it all joy" as we maneuver through life, through the good, the bad and the ugly, through the gory and the glory of it all. Whether you are aware of it or not, you are IN your destiny right now. All of our days are the summation of who we become in Him. The ones lived out behind the scenes are just as, if not more, important than the ones in front of people in that perceived place of successfully functioning in our calling. I find that very encouraging, knowing that this is ALL working toward the fulfillment of our destiny.

It's about the choices we make in those days of disappointment, heartache and being betrayed that bring us to the place of love and unity with God. We can choose to feel sorry for ourselves, or to complain about where we are at and how long we are there, or the seemingly bad break, which actually probably kept us from going through a door that would have led us in the wrong direction. Our other option is to look into His eyes and say, "I choose You! Whatever that looks like and however long that takes, above self and all else, I choose You!"

It is also about how we handle promotion, favor and prosperity. The point is not that we receive those things, it is about how we rule and reign in that position. Do we take advantage of it for ourselves or do we use it to pour out on others? Do we use our favor to strengthen and lift others in their calling, even above ourselves? In the midst of all the advantage it affords us, is there still an automatic cry that comes from within, "Lord, I choose You! You are my portion, You are my destiny!"? Song of Solomon says it well:

Set me as a seal upon your heart, as a seal upon your arm; for love is as strong as death, jealousy as cruel as the grave; its flames are flames of fire, a most vehement flame. Many waters cannot quench love, nor can the floods drown it. If a man would give for love all the wealth of his house, it would be utterly despised.—Song Of Solomon 8:6-7

He Is Our Destiny!

The questions asked when we pass from this life are more like, "Do we look like Him?" "Did we learn to love?" "Did we die daily to ourselves so that it is no longer I that live, but Christ living in me?" Our true destiny is IN Him, to become like Him, regardless of our calling. That puts us all on the same level before Him no matter what our job description or calling is. As the Bride of Christ we are to take on the very nature of our Bridegroom and move through life as He did. To look like Him, to act like Him, to respond like Him, to be one in Him is our destiny, regardless of the form. He IS our Destiny!

...that in the dispensation of the fullness of the times He might gather together in one all things in Christ, both which are in Heaven and which are on the earth—in Him. In Him also we have obtained an inheritance, being predestined according to the purpose of Him who works all things according to the counsel of His will.—Ephesians 1:10-11

As we approach this "fullness of the times" there is a gathering together of those who function with this understanding. We are to be those who love as He loves, to the extent that we become walking love and would be willing to lay down our very lives, preferring others before ourselves. That is our destiny in this hour. Regardless of what form our life takes, the purpose is to function in that kind of selfless love as we become one with Him in His likeness. That level of maturity, death to self, will draw His Presence.

We are called to be the Bride of Christ, fully functioning in our Destiny as we live, move, and have our being in Him. It is only out of this place that He can trust us with the never before seen authority and creative word that is about to be released through those with the cry of, "We choose You! Above all others and all else, we choose You!" We have walked out our destiny as we have made Him and Him alone our boundaries and borders, a city whose walls are made of His fire; His jealousy, His authority, His very presence upon us as we become His resting place.

"For I", says the Lord, "will be a wall of fire all around her, and I will be the glory in her midst."—Zechariah 2:5

JoAnn McFatter
WhiteDove Ministries
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Laela (May 26, 2010)

^^^^ ooooooo weeee! ****Leala jumps up from her pew***

Forwarding to friends/family... 

Thank you, Kimbb...



Kimbb said:


> JoAnn McFatter:
> 
> 
> We are called to be the Bride of Christ, fully functioning in our Destiny as we live, move, and have our being in Him. It is only out of this place that He can trust us with the never before seen authority and creative word that is about to be released through those with the cry of, "We choose You! Above all others and all else, we choose You!" We have walked out our destiny as we have made Him and Him alone our boundaries and borders, a city whose walls are made of His fire; His jealousy, His authority, His very presence upon us as we become His resting place.
> ...


----------



## loolalooh (May 27, 2010)

foxee said:


> I actually got chills reading this.
> 
> @the bolded - I did this figuratively and literally.
> 
> ...


 
Alright, I'm back.  Yes, this post really spoke to me since I have gone through a similar physical stripping (as part of the spiritual wilderness) in my current location of TX.  The stripping of people (i.e., family) began the moment I moved a few years ago.  Then a couple of friends were removed.  Then the last and closest person was stripped last year, which initiated the wilderness.  It appears God was gradually picking off people until He could really get me alone in a state where I could depend on no one.

In a few months I'm moving to WA where, again, I know no one.  People have asked me why I'm moving and I can't really say.  I just know that God has been directing there and everything has lined up perfectly in that direction.  The thing I don't know is whether I'm being directed into a deeper wilderness or into the Promised Land.  I'm afraid to get excited about WA ... perhaps I should?  It sounds like TX is your Promised Land?


----------



## foxee (May 27, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Alright, I'm back.  Yes, this post really spoke to me since I have gone through a similar physical stripping (as part of the spiritual wilderness) in my current location of TX.  The stripping of people (i.e., family) began the moment I moved a few years ago.  Then a couple of friends were removed.  Then the last and closest person was stripped last year, which initiated the wilderness.  It appears God was gradually picking off people until He could really get me alone in a state where I could depend on no one.
> 
> In a few months I'm moving to WA where, again, I know no one.  People have asked me why I'm moving and I can't really say.  I just know that God has been directing there and everything has lined up perfectly in that direction.  The thing I don't know is whether I'm being directed into a deeper wilderness or into the Promised Land.  I'm afraid to get excited about WA ... perhaps I should?  It sounds like TX is your Promised Land?



I'm so glad my post helped some.  I'll admit I was a little apprehensive about sharing my story, but I have no regrets about speaking candidly.

I would be remiss if I didn't mention the wonderful blessings I received during this wilderness.  Before I moved, a large bill was completely erased.  My relationship with my parents has become even stronger since I've been back home.  For the past few years, they've only seen me once or twice a year.  So needless to say they're happy their only child is home for a while.

Loolalooh, continue to pray about your move, but also think of it this way - TX isn't going anywhere!  You can always change your mind and come back. BUT, what if you find your destiny in WA?  I say, go for it!  

And I'm not 100% certain TX is my Promised Land but it sure feels right.  I can't even begin to explain how excited I am about moving.  I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas day.  I'm already making plans to meet with the local LHCF ladies, so instant friends!  Not bad for someone who didn't know a soul in Dallas.  

This thread has been so inspiring and thought provoking.  I hope we can keep it going.


----------



## MSee (May 27, 2010)

Thanks Kimmb, excellent post as usual. To those who are moving I truly hope you settle into your promise land, but don't forget the Israelites still had to fight to take territory  Just remember that the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strongholds (2 Corinthians 10:4).

I'm in a place where I have to keep praying that my heart remains soft. When you've been lied to, lied about, rejected, manipulated, mistreated, slandered (to the highest degree), isolated by those you have gone above and beyond for, there is that temptation not only to never trust again but to not reach out to others. Thankfully, I've learned Psalms 118:8 It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in man. Human relationships can leave you wondering if anyone truly fears God, but I've learned that no matter what is done to me, I must and will fear God. Today I heard this song and I'm reminded how much God loves us. If it wasn't for His love for me I would have gone under a long time ago. He refuse to let me quit and I urge you ladies never let the enemy, whether the devil or those he uses, stop you from enjoying God. Yes, that is something I've had to remind myself, enjoy God and in the midst of the evil around you look for His goodness, it's always near.

The song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZnc9YOS9Lw&feature=related


----------



## OhmyKimB (May 28, 2010)

MSee said:


> Thanks Kimmb, excellent post as usual. To those who are moving I truly hope you settle into your promise land, but don't forget the Israelites still had to fight to take territory  Just remember that the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strongholds (2 Corinthians 10:4).
> 
> *I'm in a place where I have to keep praying that my heart remains soft. When you've been lied to, lied about, rejected, manipulated, mistreated, slandered (to the highest degree), isolated by those you have gone above and beyond for, there is that temptation not only to never trust again but to not reach out to others.* Thankfully, I've learned Psalms 118:8 It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in man. Human relationships can leave you wondering if anyone truly fears God, but I've learned that no matter what is done to me, I must and will fear God. Today I heard this song and I'm reminded how much God loves us. If it wasn't for His love for me I would have gone under a long time ago. He refuse to let me quit and I urge you ladies never let the enemy, whether the devil or those he uses, stop you from enjoying God. Yes, that is something I've had to remind myself, enjoy God and in the midst of the evil around you look for His goodness, it's always near.
> 
> The song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZnc9YOS9Lw&feature=related


 

I def know that. A lot of times I struggle to even be nice to people because I've decided at times I really don't care about anyone but myself, because that's al people have proved to me.


----------



## loolalooh (May 28, 2010)

foxee said:


> I'm so glad my post helped some. I'll admit *I was a little apprehensive about sharing my story, but I have no regrets about speaking candidly.*


 
I'm really glad you eventually shared your story. 



foxee said:


> I would be remiss if I didn't mention *the wonderful blessings I received during this wilderness.* Before I moved, a large bill was completely erased. My relationship with my parents has become even stronger since I've been back home. For the past few years, they've only seen me once or twice a year. So needless to say they're happy their only child is home for a while.


 
I think this is something some of us forget no matter the wilderness.  Even I forget it at times.  Thanks for the reminder.  At the very least, I should be blessed that this wilderness has brought me closer to Him.



foxee said:


> *Loolalooh, continue to pray about your move,* but also think of it this way - *TX isn't going anywhere!* *You can always change your mind and come back.* *BUT, what if you find your destiny in WA?* I say, go for it!


 
Girl, this is so true.  TX isn't going anywhere.  There's something within me suggesting that WA is the Promised Land.  I'm just afraid that the road will be rough or ... what if I'm wrong.  (Ok, weird, just as I typed "what if I'm wrong" I felt a "You are not wrong".)  Yes, I'll continue to pray about it.



foxee said:


> *And I'm not 100% certain TX is my Promised Land but it sure feels right. I can't even begin to explain how excited I am about moving.* I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas day. I'm already making plans to meet with the local LHCF ladies, so instant friends! Not bad for someone who didn't know a soul in Dallas.
> 
> *This thread has been so inspiring and thought provoking. I hope we can keep it going.*


 
Something tells me TX _is_ your Promised Land.  I'm looking forward to hearing a testimony. 

I'm glad this thread has unfolded the way it is.  I'm drawing so much insight and encouragement from you all.  Let's keep it going!


----------



## loolalooh (May 28, 2010)

MSee said:


> Thanks Kimmb, excellent post as usual. *To those who are moving I truly hope you settle into your promise land, but don't forget the Israelites still had to fight to take territory  Just remember that the weapons of our warfare are not carnal, but mighty through God to the pulling down of strongholds (2 Corinthians 10:4)*.


 
Thank you for this.  I didn't know the Israelites had to fight to take their territory.  Knowing this makes me prepared for my fight should WA be the Promised Land.  I do sense one coming ...

Additionally, I've been hearing "the weapons of our warfare are not carnal" in a song recently.  Your post underlines the message. 



MSee said:


> I'm in a place where I have to keep praying that my heart remains soft. *When you've been lied to, lied about, rejected, manipulated, mistreated, slandered (to the highest degree), isolated by those you have gone above and beyond for, there is that temptation not only to never trust again but to not reach out to others.* Thankfully, I've learned*Psalms 118:8 It is better to trust in the Lord than to put confidence in man*. Human relationships can leave you wondering if anyone truly fears God, but I've learned that no matter what is done to me, I must and will fear God. Today I heard this song and I'm reminded how much God loves us. *If it wasn't for His love for me I would have gone under a long time ago. He refuse to let me quit and I urge you ladies never let the enemy, whether the devil or those he uses, stop you from enjoying God.* Yes, that is something I've had to remind myself, enjoy God and in the midst of the evil around you look for His goodness, it's always near.
> 
> The song http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iZnc9YOS9Lw&feature=related


 
And thank you for sharing this as well.  The bolded is something I can relate to very well.  I'm glad you are standing strong!  Amen to Psalm 118:8.


----------



## Ceelo (May 31, 2010)

Hello to everyone!  I am very new and this is actually my first post.  ive been reading through everything and i must say i am in my state of wilderness.  Let me go ahead and admit that i feel like God has been trying to pull me from my ex fiance for a few years now. Each and everytime i always go back.  A few days ago my ex fiance broke off yet again plans for us to go ahead and get married and it just tore me apart as it did the last few times.  I realized that i was making him out to be my comforr zone and putting so much more effort into him than i was with my own GOD. This time around feels so different.  The last time this man burst my bubble i went through a solid week of depression.  I wont be defeated again by the enemy.  I now realizw that GOD wants me here and to reawaken my faith and to put all trust into no one but him because he will never fail me the way man is capable of doing.  Today i look back and im sitting here thinking "WHAT TOOK ME SOOOO LONG??" You ladies have truly been a blessing to me and i know it was God that led me to go to this topic.  Id just like to ask for you all to pray for me because i dont have anyone to really discuss this with that can relate or offer testimonies like you ladies can.  i thank GOD for you ladies and i just pray that this thread stays ALIVE AND WELL, and i will be keeping you all in my prayers......much love


----------



## LovingLady (May 31, 2010)

Thank you for that beautiful testimony. No longer concern yourself with  your ex, forgive him for his behavior and then remove him from your  thoughts. God will provide you with a man that will surpass anything  that you prayed for. 

Psalm 125:1-2
1 Those who trust in the Lord are like Mount Zion,
which cannot be moved, but abides forever.
2 As the mountains surround Jerusalem,
so the Lord surrounds his people,
from this time forth and forevermore.


----------



## MSee (May 31, 2010)

Today I finally dragged myself back to a blog I started sometime ago when I felt it was time for me to rise out of my situation. I didn't realise just how much would come at me to clip my wings. I still say power belongs to God and there isn't anything that could come my way without Him knowing. It's been a hard day. I've had 2 other persons who I thought I could rely on just leave me hanging. Strange enough although I finally cried today, (and wildly cried out for mercy) my first response was o.k. God is stripping more people out of my life, I'll just forgive and move on. Anyway as I looked back on my blog, the February post caught my attention and I thought I'd share:

*YOUR TIME TO SHINE*

Genesis 39: 2 And the Lord was with Joseph, and he was a prosperous man; and he was in the house of his master the Egyptian. (KJV)

What is stopping you from shining? Today I thought about the story of Joseph as I read a quote from Marianne Williamson regarding 'our deepest fears'. Sometimes we are afraid to shine even when life is good but I thought of Joseph because he obviously was shining even when the odds seemed to be stacked against him. He was a slave in Genesis 39 yet the verse said 'he was a prosperous man'. His secret.... the Lord was with him. Sometimes we are taken through wilderness periods and we may not know the purpose until God transitions us to a better place, but there is always a purpose. Joseph never seemed to come across as the 'woe is me' type and reflecting on how God dislikes murmuring and complaining (check 1Corinthians 10:10 if you don't believe me) reminds me of how much this attitude can hinder prosperity and actually worsen adversity. I have been a complainer and a murmurer. It's an easy trap to fall into when you are being treated unfairly but what God disapproves of has no place in our life if we want the blessings we crave. Are you ready to shine today? Check yourself and see if you too have been murmuring and complaining, griping and groaning. Repent and work at changing your speech and watch how God prospers you even if others have put you in an unfair position. I can testify God lifts those who honor Him.


----------



## MSee (May 31, 2010)

Ceelo said:


> Hello to everyone! I am very new and this is actually my first post. ive been reading through everything and i must say i am in my state of wilderness. Let me go ahead and admit that i feel like God has been trying to pull me from my ex fiance for a few years now. Each and everytime i always go back. A few days ago my ex fiance broke off yet again plans for us to go ahead and get married and it just tore me apart as it did the last few times. I realized that i was making him out to be my comforr zone and putting so much more effort into him than i was with my own GOD. This time around feels so different. The last time this man burst my bubble i went through a solid week of depression. I wont be defeated again by the enemy. I now realizw that GOD wants me here and to reawaken my faith and to put all trust into no one but him because he will never fail me the way man is capable of doing. Today i look back and im sitting here thinking "WHAT TOOK ME SOOOO LONG??" You ladies have truly been a blessing to me and i know it was God that led me to go to this topic. Id just like to ask for you all to pray for me because i dont have anyone to really discuss this with that can relate or offer testimonies like you ladies can. i thank GOD for you ladies and i just pray that this thread stays ALIVE AND WELL, and i will be keeping you all in my prayers......much love


 
I pray the best for you. I couldn't help but think though that he'll be back when he sees you're growing and glowing. There is something about leaning on God that causes a light that others are drawn to. You know it's like when you hug someone and their perfume stays on you. You draw near to God to pull you through and others will notice including your ex. If he is really not for you, guard your weak spots, actually ask God to show you and guard your weak spots or triggers that you ex uses to get back. I know the hardest thing is to let go of close relationships even when you were hurt, but it's possible. I pray that God heal all you emotional wounds and erase the scars.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 1, 2010)

John Belt:
The Key Behind Closed Doors
There is a key behind closed doors that is accessible to every Believer. Through diligent pursuit of God we can discover a life of fulfillment and reward in this life, forsaking the strivings of our own flesh.

The Rewarder

Matthew 6:6 But you, when you pray, go into your room, and when you have shut your door, pray to your Father who is in the secret place; and your Father who sees in secret will reward you openly."

What we are in private we will be in public. God so values the secret place with Him that when we seek Him in that private place He promises to reward us openly. In a world where everything is flaunted and pushed, God calls us to do things in a contrary way of the world. God is the Promoter and Rewarder. If we promote ourselves there is no reward left. Self-promotion is the way of the world. Those who manipulate people to get a place, position or power in this life may attain it through the flesh, but there will be no reward when all is said and done.

Psalm 149:4 For the Lord takes pleasure in His people; He will beautify the humble with salvation.

Our lives need to be lived for the Father's pleasure. It is His heart and pleasure that we are after. When we learn to find our identity in Him and His affirmation, then we will quit striving to attain it in our own strength. When it comes to the things that we have been entrusted with we are to be good stewards. When God shows us something it is not necessarily for the whole world to know. Many times it is just for us individually. We have got to learn to keep it to ourselves, pray it in the secret place and let God do the promoting. It is His favor that surrounds us like a shield. If we really believe this then we will quit trying to make things happen in our own strength.

Seeking God For Fulfillment

Hebrews 6:11-12 And we desire that each one of you show the same diligence to the full assurance of hope until the end, that you do not become sluggish, but imitate those who through faith and patience inherit the promises.

One of the basic lessons that all Believers need to understand is the spiritual parallel story of the lives of Ishmael and Isaac. Ishmael is what Abraham produced in his own flesh by trying to push things ahead of God's schedule. Isaac is the child of promise that required faith and patience, believing God for the fulfillment. God's promises are obtained by faith and patience. 

Having hope in the Scriptures, we seek God in the secret place for the personal promises and beyond to be fulfilled by His hand. It is through this process that we inherit the promises and avoid the superficiality of our own attempts to push the promises into existence through the flesh. Most of the time this involves pushing others into the flesh to get what we want, rather than seeking God and allowing Him to bring these things to pass. Sometimes the wait is much shorter than we even realize. Just as the children of Israel were in reach of the promised land, because they would not believe and allow God to give the victory through His power, then missed their opportunity and died in the wilderness of their own sin and choice.

The Open Doors

Revelation 3:7 And to the angel of the church in Philadelphia write, "These things says He who is holy, He who is true, 'He who has the key of David, He who opens and no one shuts, and shuts and no one opens.'"

David was a seeker of God. He knew the secret place (Psalm 91). A writer of 73+ Psalms, his heart was a surrendered heart. Even when he failed he did not try to justify it but willingly took the penalty for his errors. The fact is that when we attempt to make things happen by our own strength it has a more far-reaching impact than on just ourselves. Just as when we choose to let God have control it has a multiplied blessing upon others, so it can also be a curse to others who participate in the things done by those who push in their own flesh. 

Jesus was revealing to us a major key in how to see things accomplished through His Spirit. Seeking God in the secret place, praying the promises—this is a foundational key that will open doors that no man can shut and shut doors that no man can open. It is not about us trying to convince others about how important we are, how gifted we are or how spiritual we are. It is about finding our security and identity in His affirmation of who we are in Him.

Being and Abiding

2 Corinthians 5:9-10 Therefore we make it our aim, whether present or absent, to be well pleasing to Him. For we must all appear before the judgment seat of Christ, that each one may receive the things done in the body, according to what he has done, whether good or bad.

One of the most powerful things we could ever learn is to learn to "be" who He has created us to be. Getting the revelation of who God already says we are and have is undoubtedly one of the most important things we could ever grasp. It is not about what we do but who we are already in Him. It is about our "abiding," our "being" in Him. He is the only One we need to please. We live for His pleasure. We will find life a whole lot easier when we learn this simple truth. We are created for His pleasure, to be His very own treasured possession.

There is a key that opens doors waiting behind closed doors for every one of us. The time we spend with the Lord cannot be overvalued.

His Blessings and Peace be Yours,

John Belt
Live In His Presence Ministries
Email: [email protected]


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks MSee!!! I need to remember to keep this attitude all the time, I always go to that verse but I never thought about how do I keep my attitude...do I remember God in it.




MSee said:


> Today I finally dragged myself back to a blog I started sometime ago when I felt it was time for me to rise out of my situation. I didn't realise just how much would come at me to clip my wings. I still say power belongs to God and there isn't anything that could come my way without Him knowing. It's been a hard day. I've had 2 other persons who I thought I could rely on just leave me hanging. Strange enough although I finally cried today, (and wildly cried out for mercy) my first response was o.k. God is stripping more people out of my life, I'll just forgive and move on. Anyway as I looked back on my blog, the February post caught my attention and I thought I'd share:
> 
> *YOUR TIME TO SHINE*
> 
> ...


----------



## Ceelo (Jun 1, 2010)

AMEN TO THAT WONDERFUL MESSAGE KIMBB!! VERY POWERFUL B/C SOMETIMES IN THE MIDST OF THINGS WE FORGET THESE IMPORTANT VALUES.


----------



## Ceelo (Jun 1, 2010)

Good morning to all the wonderful ladies here on lhcf!!  I hope all is well.  I would just like to know doea anyone have any positive feedback on fasting??  This is something that i would def love to accomplish as i have never done before.  I have written out several plans in attempts to accomplish one, but ive just never gone through with it.

I would like to accomplish this fast in order to steer clear from wrongful thinking..to get closer to GOD..and to just overall let the spirit just do what it does in me.  I just ask if any of you guys can offer any advice on what has helped, or things you have done they will be greatly appreciated.  Thanks loves and i hope everyone here has a blessed and beautiful day~~


----------



## Laela (Jun 1, 2010)

Welcome to the thread, Ceelo !

We have a great thread in this forum that is actually as Sticky, on Fasting:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=76987

Also, there is a testimony by a member of her successful fast that blew my socks off when I read it:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=426706



I hope you find both threads to be helpful.  I find fasting to be VERY edifying and beneficial to unclogging my ears of a lot of spiritual "junk" and opening it to hearing God's voice. If your desire is to fast, try your best to not be hard on yourself if you don't succeed. It's a discipline that must be learned and like with anything else, the more determined you are, the more likely you will succeed!

I wish you a blessed day as well


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 3, 2010)

Again, What Happens When Women Walk in Faith by Lysa TerKeyrst is an EXCELLENT book. The tears were falling, just like they do whenever I read this thread. If you are just starting out on your wilderness journey, this book explains all of the phases you will go through so that you can prepare yourself. 

The first is leaving - your comfort zone, the crutches you depended on instead of God. Next is famine, where you have no choice but to depend upon God to see you through. Next is believing, the phase I am just starting to read about, where your faith grows as you see God's hand move on your behalf as you never have before, because you are truly leaning on Him.

I haven't made it to Death yet, but just reading that word brought tears to my eyes, and I know that I have already started this phase myself, for months actually. This can be a grueling stage.  And finally, what I look forward to, RESURRECTION! I am going to try to finish this book tonight. It is just that good.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 3, 2010)

*Edited: Uncomfortable sharing so many details just yet.* 

I've been away from the thread for some time but will catch up in the next few days.  For now, I have a wilderness update.  

I am like the Israelites when God told them to go into Canaan.  My Canaan is WA.  My Promised Land is there.  Additionally, God is not making this an easy takeover.  It just got harder with some news that I will be entering said Promised Land with a struggle.  God is counting on me to trust Him fully about prosperity and promises in WA.  He made sure to hit me with this recent test which seriously made me consider staying in TX - the "desert" ... the "wilderness".  

*Numbers 14*
_1 That night all the people of the community raised their voices and wept aloud. 2 All the Israelites grumbled against Moses and Aaron, and the whole assembly said to them, *"If only we had died in Egypt! Or in this desert! 3 Why is the LORD bringing us to this land only to let us fall by the sword?* Our wives and children will be taken as plunder. Wouldn't it be better for us to go back to Egypt?" 4 And they said to each other, "We should choose a leader and go back to Egypt." _

I literally asked why He would lead me to WA if only to struggle there? What kind of Promised Land is that?  Then I shut my mouth and stopped.  The last thing I want to do is separate myself from Him.  He led me this far and I'm going to trust Him to lead me "home" ... even if "home" looks dangerous in the natural.  

Unlike the Israelites, I will enter Canaan.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 3, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> John Belt:
> The Key Behind Closed Doors
> ....
> One of the basic lessons that all Believers need to understand is the spiritual parallel story of the lives of Ishmael and Isaac. *Ishmael is what Abraham produced in his own flesh by trying to push things ahead of God's schedule.* *Isaac is the child of promise that required faith and patience,* believing God for the fulfillment. God's promises are obtained by faith and patience.
> ...


 

Thank you, Thank you, Thank you for sharing that entire excerpt.  The bolded really caught my attention.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 3, 2010)

Continued ... *Numbers 14*:

_5 Then Moses and Aaron fell facedown in front of the whole Israelite assembly gathered there. 6 Joshua son of Nun and Caleb son of Jephunneh, who were among those who had explored the land, tore their clothes 7 and said to the entire Israelite assembly, "The land we passed through and explored is exceedingly good. 8 *If the LORD is pleased with us, he will lead us into that land, a land flowing with milk and honey, and will give it to us. 9 Only do not rebel against the LORD. And do not be afraid of the people of the land, because we will swallow them up. *Their protection is gone, but the LORD is with us. *Do not be afraid of them*." _


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 3, 2010)

Butterfly08, have you been to the company's website that she is affiliated with. Here is the link: http://www.proverbs31.org/index.php

This link is specifically about her: http://www.proverbs31.org/speakingministry/speakerteam/LysaTerKeurst.php

So far my favorite thing about the sight is the prayer request. 

Matthew 18: 19-20

 19 Again I say to you that if two of you agree on earth concerning  anything that they ask, it will be done for them by My Father in  heaven. 
 20 For where two or more are gathered together in My Name, I am  there in the midst of them.


----------



## Ceelo (Jun 3, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Again, What Happens When Women Walk in Faith by Lysa TerKeyrst is an EXCELLENT book. The tears were falling, just like they do whenever I read this thread. If you are just starting out on your wilderness journey, this book explains all of the phases you will go through so that you can prepare yourself.
> 
> The first is leaving - your comfort zone, the crutches you depended on instead of God. Next is famine, where you have no choice but to depend upon God to see you through. Next is believing, the phase I am just starting to read about, where your faith grows as you see God's hand move on your behalf as you never have before, because you are truly leaning on Him.
> 
> I haven't made it to Death yet, but just reading that word brought tears to my eyes, and I know that I have already started this phase myself, for months actually. This can be a grueling stage.  And finally, what I look forward to, RESURRECTION! I am going to try to finish this book tonight. It is just that good.









Im reallu glad I came across this post bc i was just thinking of new books to get..i will be purchasing this..thanks for sharing!


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Jun 4, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> John Belt:
> The Key Behind Closed Doors
> There is a key behind closed doors that is accessible to every Believer. Through diligent pursuit of God we can discover a life of fulfillment and reward in this life, forsaking the strivings of our own flesh.
> 
> ...


 
I am not in a wilderness state persay, but this was very timely for me!!  I am really believing for somethings in my life, and all I can say is wow!!!!!  Thank you so much!!!!!!!!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 8, 2010)

My Way... or His 

Today's Scripture

"Commit your way to the Lord [roll and repose each care of your load on Him]; trust (lean on, rely on, and be confident) also in Him and He will bring it to pass." Psalm 37:5 AMP 

Thoughts for Today

The Lord is our Banner. He wants us to stay under his banner—to trust in him and his plan for our lives, to depend on him and trust him as our source of strength, as our protection. But so often we either get in an "I can do it myself" mode or determine that "I want to do it my way." When we do this, we step out from under God's banner of protection. Just as the Israelites began to experience failure every time Moses' arms dropped, so we will struggle needlessly when we choose to step out from under his banner. 

Being under God's banner does not mean we won't have problems—the Israelites still had to fight their battle. But it does mean that we don't have to face things alone—and that God will work all things together for good and bring ultimate victory. 

Consider this... 

Is there some area in your life that you have determined you want to handle by yourself—and do it your way? Perhaps you don't think that God cares about or completely understands your struggle. Or maybe you are determined to do it your way, even knowing that your way does not line up with God's plan. 

The truth is ... God does care. He does understand. And his way, even if our desires conflict, is always the best way. Step back under his banner of love and protection. Submit to his plan. Let him help you. You will be glad you did. 

Prayer

Father, I thank you that you are my banner. Help me to walk under your banner and not succumb to self-will and pride, choosing my way over yours. Thank you for your love and protection and forgiveness. In Jesus' name ... 

These thoughts were drawn from...

Knowing God My Father: Applying the Names of God to My Personal Life by Jimmy Ray Lee, D.Min.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 8, 2010)

In case you feel as though God is not answering you.  

Bob Jones:
There's a Famine "of Hearing" 
in the Land 
Behold, the days are coming, says the Lord God, when I will send a famine in the land, not a famine of bread, nor a thirst for water, but [a famine] for hearing the words of the Lord. And [the people] shall wander from sea to sea and from the north even to the east; they shall run to and fro to seek the word of the Lord [inquiring for and requiring it as one requires food], but shall not find it.—Amos 8:11-12, AMP

These are the words of the Prophet Amos that can be directly related to the American Church today. The Church has been dominated by a spirit of stupor because of their continual disobedience to God.

This famine in the land is a blanket of deafness preventing the Body of Christ from hearing the Word. In this fast-paced world the Word is made available by many forms of communication by internet, T.V., books, CDs and DVDs to name a few. There is no lack. The problem is in the hearing of the word as if the word is falling on deaf ears and bringing confusion into the understanding of the spoken Word. It's just like the serpent did in the Garden when he spoke to Eve twisting the original Word of God.

As it is written, God gave them a spirit (an attitude) of stupor, eyes that should not see and ears that should not hear, [that has continued] down to this very day.—Romans 11:8, AMP

The oil spill in the Gulf is only the beginning of this nation's troubles. The only hope (confident expectation) for America is for her to wake up from her stupor and cry out to God. When the Church goes to her knees and cries out to God for mercy, He will hear the prayers of the godly and answer and heal their land (and their seas).

There is no help for this nation apart from God. We must cry out for God to plug the oil well in the Gulf for He's the only one that can do it! And He'll only do it when the Church cries out.

A Promise for God's People 

If My people, who are called by My name, shall humble themselves, pray, seek, crave, and require of necessity My face and turn from their wicked ways, then will I hear from heaven, forgive their sin, and heal their land.—2 Chronicles 7:14, AMP

This is a powerful Scripture for the Church; not the heathen. It's a promise for God's people; those who are called by His name. Christians are those who walk in the power and authority of Christ. When they cry out God hears them and answers. 

When the American Church wakes up and cries out to God, we give Him permission to stop some of these major judgments. The only answer now will be God answering the prayers of His saints. Cry out to God so people will come out of their stupor and begin to hear from Heaven.

Pray for the spirit of stupor on this nation to be broken. There is no shortage of the word, they are not hearing. When you hear, then you obey! Heaven is waiting on the prayers of the saints to answer 2 Chronicles 7:14. The saints must go to their knees!

In short, God is waiting for the redeemed of the Lord to say so!

Bob and Bonnie Jones
The Prophetic Ministry of Bob and Bonnie Jones

To contact Bob Jones send your inquiry to:
Bob and Bonnie Jones Ministries
White Horses Publishings
P.O. Box 838
Pineville, N.C. 28134-0838


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 9, 2010)

Cindy McGill:
A Survival Guide for These Trying Times
I think it's safe to say that we are in some of the most trying times we have seen in a long time. Whether it's financial, emotional, spiritual, physical or more, these times are defiantly stretching us. We are in process. Grabbing on to the Rock, Christ Jesus, we are finding our strength, wisdom, understanding, increased faith and ability to get through the storm. The design from Heaven is serving to cause us to be redefined for the days ahead. God has started the work and He has promised to finish it.
Understanding the Process
If we can understand "why we are going through what we are going through," we can get through it. Every prophecy or promise God has made to us about our lives will endure a measure of testing. Nothing gets stronger or proven unless the fire is put to it, driving out the impurities. Increased responsibility demands increased preparation. 
All throughout Scripture we see God's preparation process for those He purposed to use in places of great influence. The work has been started by God and He has promised to complete it. Sometimes we actually get what I call a "Holy Ghost anesthetic" for times when things are being rooted out of our lives to give us greater effectiveness in the days to come. This "anesthetic" is a comforting presence from God in the process of change and refinement. 
God is getting us ready for places He has prepared for us and this refining process will serve to strengthen our character and produce an unshakeable resolve to remain faithful to the Lord in the days ahead. We are truly learning to do things God's way. Forgiveness, overcoming evil with good, continued seeking, asking and knocking, which produces greater persistence in faith, are just a part of our preparation process for the future.
Re-Examine Our Citizenship
Our citizenship is in Heaven and our value system is there. When we can secure ourselves in pursuing the Kingdom of God, then the trials of this world won't take us down. We can then look to the mountain where our help comes from and keep our emotions (our soul) from entering into hopelessness, despair and depression. Where our affections are is where our heart is. 
Philippians 4:8 says to think on things that are lovely, pure, honorable, noble and of good report. We are learning to bring our thoughts captive to the obedience of Christ. In this Kingdom there is privilege: miracles, healings, the ability to see things clearly, protection from evil, strength that comes from joy and so much more. We can visualize ourselves seated in heavenly places, seeing things from that perspective. From that position, we get an accurate assessment of what is really going on.
Sacrifices Bring Blessings
Here are a few ways we can participate sacrificially:
• Sacrifices of Praise. When things seem the darkest, the very last thing we feel like doing is praising, yet praise is a powerful weapon of warfare that displaces strongholds and principalities in high places. The devil won't enter into praise times with you. Sacrificial praise is faith-based, praising God for answers to things we haven't seen yet. It's for His undying love and protection for us, for His mercy, for His kindness, for the truth that sets us free, for His power and strength whether we feel it or not.
Praise ushers in the presence of God into our situation. Praise changes the atmosphere and realigns our spirits with His, the Spirit of Truth. Praise lifts our souls up out of hopelessness and reinforces our confidence in God's plan. Praise is a major focus adjuster. When we concentrate on praising God, other distractions can't take our attention.
• Sacrificial Giving. Giving is a Kingdom principle. Consider the widow's mite in Luke 21. As the rich gave out of their wealth, the widow gave out of her need. Jesus considered what she gave to be the greatest gift. We cannot out-give God. If we don't give in lean times, we won't give in prosperous times. That's a fact. Sacrificial giving is a test. I believe God is looking for those who won't hoard and will give when the times are hard. These are the ones true wealth can be entrusted to in the days to come. 
The widow at Zarephath in 1 Kings 17 was faced with this challenge. As she perceived that she and her son would certainly face their last meal, Elijah asked for the first offering of food. I'm sure this must have taken this widow by surprise, but in obedience to Elijah's direction, she made him a cake, and that act of obedience to Elijah's word secured her provision. The jar of flour and oil did not run dry again. In this time of testing during lean financial times, God is looking for those who will give above and beyond, and He will bless above and beyond.
• Sacrificial Acts of Kindness. Spontaneous acts of kindness bring great delight to the heart of God. It is His very nature. When we can take our eyes off of ourselves and look to assist others in a time of need, we will find depression far behind us. 
I read a story years ago about a nun who was dying in the hospital with a fatal blood disease. But her life had been one of giving to others and it didn't stop, even as she was confined to her bed in pain, which was described to be excruciating. Doctors, nurses, hospital staff and even other patients were drawn to her room as she would pray for them for healing of their sicknesses, their families and their needs. The atmosphere in her hospital room was thick with the presence and glory of God. Sometimes people would just sit in her room while she slept because of God's presence that was with her. As a result of her sacrificial love and kindness, many, many people received Jesus and discovered Love that knows no limits or boundaries.
Pressing on to Greatness
A great spiritual awakening is beginning to take place. Our directions are simple. Micah 6:8 says that three things are required of us by the Lord: to do the right thing, to love mercy and to walk in humility. The battle belongs to the Lord. He will fight for us when we put Him ahead of us. Encourage each other at the beginning of each conversation. Stir each other up to love and good works. Love always thinks the best first. Rest and stay in peace. Focus on God and not on the news and current events. God REALLY is in control. When we can learn to have power under control, then we will inherit the earth. There are great things and greater things ahead for us. 
Go through the process, maintain your focus and God will bring us out into a broad place where His glory will be seen all over the earth.
Selah.
Cindy McGill
Hope for the Harvest
Email: [email protected]


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 11, 2010)

Barbie Breathitt:
The Past is Over! What Do You See for the Future?
Joel 2:25-27 gives us a promise of restoration: "I'll make up for the years of the locust, the great locust devastation—locusts savage, locusts deadly, fierce locusts, locusts of doom, that great locust invasion I sent your way. You'll eat your fill of good food. You'll be full of praises to your God, the God who has set you back on your heels in wonder. Never again will My people be despised. You'll know without question that I'm in the thick of life with Israel, that I'm your God, yes, your God, the one and only real God. Never again will My people be despised."

What Do You See? 

What do you see for your future? Do you see hope or despair, faith or fear? Are you tired of the enemy stealing from you and plundering your hope and dreams? (see Isaiah 42:22-23).

The Lord revealed each step Jeremiah was to take to enter into his new season to achieve his future. At first, Jeremiah was not able to see his future clearly; his boldness and clarity didn't come until God removed his fear, doubt, and excuses. We are always so eager to point out our sin, weaknesses and failures, and lack of training and skill. We are full of reasons why we can't do something, or why we are not the right person for an assignment. We offer excuses when God comes to send us forth in our calling. God was establishing Jeremiah as a prophet; Jeremiah could only focus on his past weaknesses, because he couldn't see his bright future.

Jeremiah 1:4-10 (NASB) Now the word of the Lord came to me saying, "Before I formed you in the womb I knew you, and before you were born I consecrated you; I have appointed you a prophet to the nations." Then I said, "Alas, Lord God! Behold, I do not know how to speak, because I am a youth." 

But the Lord said to me, "Do not say, 'I am a youth,' because everywhere I send you, you shall go, and all that I command you, you shall speak. Do not be afraid of them, for I am with you to deliver you," declares the Lord. Then the Lord stretched out His hand and touched my mouth, and the Lord said to me, "Behold, I have put My words in your mouth. See, I have appointed you this day over the nations and over the kingdoms, to pluck up and to break down, to destroy and to overthrow, to build and to plant."

God's loving persistence with Jeremiah gave him skill and understanding to develop his prophetic eyes to see vision and his ears to hear the word of the Lord. "The word of the Lord came to me saying, 'What do you see, Jeremiah?' And I said, 'I see a rod of an almond tree.' Then the Lord said to me, 'You have seen well, for I am watching over My word to perform it'" (Jeremiah 1:11-12, NASB). God continued to articulate Jeremiah's potential and refused to allow Jeremiah to focus on his excuses, fears, or failures.

God also speaks to the positives of what we are, and what we can become, rather than emphasizing the negatives. For example, God does not speak to our sickness and disease; He speaks to our health. He does not speak to our poverty or lack; He speaks to our wealth and abundance. He does not speak to our failure or mistakes; He speaks to our success. He does not focus on the past; He speaks to the now and to the future. God speaks the language of hope to encourage each of us to succeed. We do not like to be left in the dark, so God brings us into the light. He wants us to know the wonderful plans He has for our futures as much as we want Him to reveal them to us.

God's Giving Us New Vision to Lead Us in a New Way

Recently, I had a dream in response to my asking the Holy Spirit to help me understand where we are in the timetable of "transition and change." I dreamt of a yellow car full of people. The vehicle represented peoples' lives, their careers, churches, and businesses that they are in the process of making decisions and changes in. The car was yellow because everyone was used to using their minds, their intelligence and powers of reasoning to make decisions. No one was seeking God or asking how to make the transition successfully. 

The car was at the halfway point on a big, major highway. It had come to rest in the middle of a crossroad or intersection. As the oncoming traffic would pass back and forth on either side of the car, I could feel the force of the wind from the oncoming vehicles shaking the car. It was not possible to continue forward because the windshield was fogged over; it was not cleared enough to see where to go next, or how to turn. It was too risky to go in reverse—I knew that would mean we would be losing ground. The Holy Spirit said we need to wait on Him and the leading of His Spirit for our next move, or our next step, no matter how scary and uncomfortable it feels right now. He said He is going to give new vision and lead us in a new way. He wanted us to be totally dependent upon His voice, His vision, and His leading.

Isaiah 43:18-21 (NKJV) says, "Do not remember the former things, nor consider the things of old. Behold, I will do a new thing, now it shall spring forth; shall you not know it? I will even make a road in the wilderness and rivers in the desert. The beast of the field will honor Me, the jackals and the ostriches, because I give waters in the wilderness and rivers in the desert, to give drink to My people, My chosen. This people I have formed for Myself; they shall declare My praise.

God is giving us prophetic insight to see our new season, but we must wait until our eyes are given vision and our ears hear His voice saying, "This is the way, walk ye in it!" (Isaiah 30:19-22).

The Past is Over... 

When we capture a picture of light and God's goodness for our lives in the midst of the dark place of our existence, we have "vision." Vision releases hope. Hope enables us to change. Change releases destiny. Destiny drives us out of the now and propels us into the future. Once we catch a glimpse of who we are in the future, we are able to bring it into the reality of today. This is one of the major ways God is able to accelerate good in our lives through dreams and visions. The more we can see and believe, the more we can become. We must see it to be it!

God births dreams and visions in us in order to bring revelation, illumination and inspiration. Revelation is the discovery of truth. Illumination is spiritual or intellectual enlightenment. Inspiration is communicating the understood, discovered truth to others. To inspire means to inhale or breathe in the Spirit to stimulate the mind, to create or to activate the emotions to a higher level of feeling. To spiritually inspire is to guide, affect, or arouse by the divine influence of the Holy Spirit. Through revelation, illumination and inspiration, the Spirit of the Lord is calling to the Holy Spirit within us as He leads us into the deep things, the secrets and mysteries of God. The DNA within each of us sings a different song.

Psalm 42:7-8 (NIV) reads: Deep calls to deep in the roar of your waterfalls; all your waves and breakers have swept over me. By day the Lord directs His love, at night His song is with me—a prayer to the God of my life.

God has been speaking to me that "it's time to widen" and advance, to receive His promotion and increase. But, if I focus on the difficulties of my past season instead of the potential of my promising future, fear will stop me from making the necessary changes to step into the new. 

Isaiah 54:2-8 Make your tent bigger. Open your doors wide. Don't think small! Make your tent large and strong, because you will grow in all directions. Your children will take over many nations and live in the cities that were destroyed. Don't be afraid! You will not be disappointed... 

The Lord your Savior said this: "The past is over; it cannot dictate your potential, expectations or hope unless you give it permission to rule your present and future." God has promised to remove the shame, embarrassment, and the reproach that cause fear. God is calling you back to your first love with all of His love.

Success is in Your Mouth!

Deuteronomy 30:11-14 tells us success is in our mouth! "For this commandment which I command you this day is not too difficult for you, nor is it far off. (It is not a secret laid up) in Heaven, that you should say, 'Who shall go up for us to Heaven and bring it to us, that we may hear and do it?' Neither is it beyond the sea, that you should say, 'Who shall go over the sea for us and bring it to us, that we may hear and do it?' But the word is very near you, in your mouth, and in your mind and in your heart, so that you can do it" (AMP). 

God wants us to decree His word to release favor, breakthrough, strategic alignment, and prosperity. When we decide the past is over, and it is time to step into a new day, in a new way, God's light will shine brightly on the new path. Job 22:28-30 (AMP) says, "You shall also decide and decree a thing, and it shall be established for you; and the light (of God's favor) shall shine upon your ways. When they make (you) low, you will say, '(There is) a lifting up'; and the humble person He lifts up and saves. He will even deliver the one (for whom you intercede) who is not innocent; yes, He will be delivered through the cleanness of your hands."


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 11, 2010)

The fire of God touched the mouths of Isaiah and Jeremiah with a supernatural bestowment of grace so they would speak forth His words of life concerning the future. God is placing His powerful words within the mouth of His anointed Bride. She will confess God's Kingdom has come and that His will be done on earth, in each earthen vessel, as it is in Heaven. The Lord desires that we have the God kind of faith—which is faith like God! It is time to have the faith of God manifesting in our lives! His supernatural empowerment is opening double doors to our future as He goes before His Bride to keep the gates open. He is making the crooked places straight, and revealing the treasures that have been hidden in secret places of darkness (see Isaiah 45:1-3). 

To move forward into our new season will require that we develop faith for more of His grace. God is imparting grace to remove and overcome our every weakness, empowering us to move forward. Jeremiah told God that his lack of maturity and eloquence of speech would prohibit him from speaking for God. Therefore, by touching Jeremiah's weak areas, God imparted a divine grace which overrode Jeremiah's weakness. God believes in us. He promises that if we will have faith in God and in His divine empowerment, God will provide what is needed for us to fulfill our future. 

2 Peter 1:2-4 (NKJV) Grace and peace be multiplied to you in the knowledge of God and of Jesus our Lord, as His divine power has given to us all things that pertain to life and godliness, through the knowledge of Him who called us by glory and virtue, by which have been given to us exceedingly great and precious promises, that through these you may be partakers of the divine nature, having escaped the corruption that is in the world through lust.

Each Day We Receive Fresh Grace 
and Mercy on Our Journey

We are not alone in our life's journey. God promises to go before us and defeat our enemies. He lives largely within us, and He daily walks beside us—constantly encouraging. Each new day is fresh and we receive fresh grace and mercy. Satan's lies scream, You are not called, equipped, nor anointed. If we listen to or agree with his lies, we won't believe that God's grace can take the place of our greatest weakness.

Every night the Holy Spirit comes to hover over us with His loving embrace to overshadow us with dreams and visions so we will conceive our potential. Mary was overshadowed by the presence of the Holy Spirit, and she conceived Jesus, the Son of the living God. When Gabriel announced that she was to birth the Son of God, she said, "Be it unto me according to Thy word" (Luke 1:38). God's touch resolved any questions or fear Mary was struggling with. In Mary's moment of belief and faith, God imparted a supernatural grace to empower her to envision and receive her future.

The Holy Spirit guides and teaches us as we step into every new season. God's promises are true. The word He speaks to us prepares us to see our future. Jeremiah 1:12 says, "Then said the Lord to me, 'You have seen well, for I am alert and active, watching over My word to perform it'" (AMP). God fulfilled His promises to Jeremiah, and He will faithfully fulfill His promises to you, His Bride, too! The word watch in Hebrew, shaqad, means "to be alert, i.e. sleepless; the awakening one; hence to be on the lookout (whether for good or ill) to hasten, remain awake, to keep watch of, watch for, and be wakeful over." The same word can be translated into "almond-shaped, to make like (unto, after the fashion of almonds), 'Almond blossoms.'"

Once the Lord had placed His words in Jeremiah's mouth, He inquired once more, "Jeremiah, what do you see?" This time Jeremiah did not answer with another defense, reason, or justification for his lack or weakness, but Jeremiah responded properly as prophetic vision was given to him, "I see a branch or shoot of an almond tree, the emblem of alertness and activity, blossoming in late winter."

The almond tree is the first to bud forth or awaken in a new season with blossom cups that are shaped like almonds. On my Nutrition and Plants & Flowers Dream Symbol Cards, the almond also represents virginity, hope, watchfulness and fruitfulness; health, gifts, authority, happiness; offering your best (see Genesis 43:11), diligence and hard work will result in increased production harvest, and profits resulting in wealth; God's choice, success and financial gain (see Numbers 17:8); and God's faithfulness awakening (see Jeremiah 1:11-12).

When Jeremiah received God's grace, his eyes were opened to see from God's perspective. God's vision enabled Jeremiah to overcome his weakness and boldly step into his destiny and near future. When we receive God's great grace in this season of transition in our lives, our eyes will also be opened to see from God's perspective concerning our destiny. The prophet Jeremiah was "awakened" to see his new season and future. He received grace to fulfill his divine destiny call. 

Each morning that we awake from a new dream, it is a new day, a new beginning, a new awakening; we open our eyes to see by the dawn's early light. God is pouring out fresh grace, enlightenment and spiritual dreams that will awaken us to our new season. Heaven is drawing near to empower us to fulfill our destiny. The Lord sends His angels to watch over, guide, and protect each of us, to ensure His word comes to pass in our lives. God is a protector and a defender of the weak, so He continues to speak to our potential. God is the only One who knows the future! It is time to draw close to God so we can see our divine destiny and future.

The Windows of Heaven are Open!

Ezekiel 37:1-9 (NKJV) ...Again He said to me, "Prophesy to these bones, and say to them, 'O dry bones, hear the word of the LORD! Thus says the Lord GOD to these bones: "Surely I will cause breath to enter into you, and you shall live. I will put sinews on you and bring flesh upon you, cover you with skin and put breath in you; and you shall live. Then you shall know that I am the LORD."'" So I prophesied as I was commanded; and as I prophesied, there was a noise, and suddenly a rattling; and the bones came together, bone to bone. Indeed, as I looked, the sinews and the flesh came upon them, and the skin covered them over; but there was no breath in them. Also He said to me, "Prophesy to the breath, prophesy, son of man, and say to the breath, 'Thus says the Lord GOD: "Come from the four winds, O breath, and breathe on these slain, that they may live."'"

Friends, it is essential that our focus returns to and remains on God so we are encouraged in the midst of change, transition, and the shaking of the earth. God has a divine plan for our successful future (see Jeremiah 29:11). To leave the past and all its failures and disappointments and enter into our future, there must be steps taken to enter into the new. We are leaving an old season and advancing into a new season. He has good news that will set the captives free and open the prison doors! God is gathering the prodigals, healing the broken-hearted, restoring hope, and planting vision in the heart of His Bride (see Isaiah 43:1-5). 

The windows of Heaven are open and a call has been issued for us to come up higher to see the Valley of Dry Bones from a heavenly perspective. As we speak prophetic words of salvation and life to those who are spiritually dead or sleeping, we will raise souls from the dead, and draw them to God's eternal life and truth. It is a decisive time for many who are waiting to enter into the Kingdom life. Prophesy to their dry, dead bones. By faith, command God's breath to enter this scattered, disjointed army so that they will rise up and live. God's anointed word will not return void, simply be obedient to the leading of the Holy Spirit. 

Barbie Breathitt
Breath of the Spirit Ministries
Email: [email protected]


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 12, 2010)

Good morning. I pray that everything is well for the women who are going through the wilderness. Please stop by and let us know how you are doing. We may not be able to walk through the wilderness with you, but we can cheer you on (pray for you) from the side lines. As another day passes you are one day closer to the Promise Land. You have the Lord on your side so that means you will end up victorious. :Rose:

1 Peter 5:8-10

8 Be sober, be vigilant; because your adversary the devil, as a roaring lion, walketh about, seeking whom he may devour:
9 Whom resist stedfast in the faith, knowing that the same afflictions are accomplished in your brethren that are in the world.
10 But the God of all grace, who hath called us unto his eternal glory by Christ Jesus, after that ye have suffered a while, make you perfect, stablish, strengthen, settle you.
11 To him be glory and dominion for ever and ever. Amen.


----------



## foxee (Jun 13, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Good morning. I pray that everything is well for the women who are going through the wilderness. Please stop by and let us know how you are doing. We may not be able to walk through the wilderness with you, but we can cheer you on (pray for you) from the side lines. As another day passes you are one day closer to the Promise Land. You have the Lord on your side so that means you will end up victorious. :Rose:



Thanks for this post!  The Lord has really show up and shown out this past week.  Prayers have been answered, new friendships formed, relationships have been restored . . . it's just been amazing!  I have to pinch myself to make sure I'm not dreaming.  I'm unsure if my wilderness is over but *life is good*.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 13, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Good morning. I pray that everything is well for the women who are going through the wilderness. Please stop by and let us know how you are doing. We may not be able to walk through the wilderness with you, but we can cheer you on (pray for you) from the side lines. As another day passes you are one day closer to the Promise Land. You have the Lord on your side so that means you will end up victorious. :Rose:
> 
> 1 Peter 5:8-10
> 
> ...




Thank you!  I'm being devoured at the moment but I am still here.  I just have to remember that the Lord is kind, slow to anger.  He is patient and loving and I have to trust in Him.  I also have to respect Him and not get overly angry when things mess up.  Sigh, double sigh...I hope my wilderness is ending soon because it's literally kicking my butt!


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 13, 2010)

Foxee, I am so happy for you. That was a blessing to hear. 

Natchitoches, I will be praying for you. Remember, God doesn't give you anything that you can not handle.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 14, 2010)

Both of these posts are awesome and confirming. The sermon in church Sunday was on Transitioning From Your Wilderness and steps that should be taken to ensure victorious deliverance to the Promised Land. The first was Focusing on God. I confess that my focus has drifted abit, not totally, but I haven't kept my eyes glued to God. That sermon, and now this thread, is reminding me to get back on my post, believing God no matter what, visualizing my victory, and warring in praise. Be blessed and encouraged ladies! God WILL deliver us! 

The bolded parts really spoke to me. It is also important to SPEAK victory daily - words have such power over what happens in our life, to our minds and our thoughts.



Kimbb said:


> Cindy McGill:
> A Survival Guide for These Trying Times
> *I think it's safe to say that we are in some of the most trying times we have seen in a long time.*
> Understanding the Process
> ...


 


Kimbb said:


> Barbie Breathitt:
> The Past is Over! What Do You See for the Future?
> Joel 2:25-27 gives us a promise of restoration: *"I'll make up for the years of the locust, the great locust devastation*—locusts savage, locusts deadly, fierce locusts, locusts of doom, that great locust invasion I sent your way. You'll eat your fill of good food. You'll be full of praises to your God, the God who has set you back on your heels in wonder. Never again will My people be despised. You'll know without question that I'm in the thick of life with Israel, that I'm your God, yes, your God, the one and only real God. Never again will My people be despised."
> 
> ...


 


Kimbb said:


> The Windows of Heaven are Open!
> 
> Ezekiel 37:1-9 (NKJV) ...Again He said to me, "Prophesy to these bones, and say to them, 'O dry bones, hear the word of the LORD! Thus says the Lord GOD to these bones: "Surely I will cause breath to enter into you, and you shall live. I will put sinews on you and bring flesh upon you, cover you with skin and put breath in you; and you shall live. Then you shall know that I am the LORD."'" ...
> *Friends, it is essential that our focus returns to and remains on God so we are encouraged in the midst of change, transition, and the shaking of the earth. God has a divine plan for our successful future (see Jeremiah 29:11). To leave the past and all its failures and disappointments and enter into our future, there must be steps taken to enter into the new. We are leaving an old season and advancing into a new season. He has good news that will set the captives free and open the prison doors! God is gathering the prodigals, healing the broken-hearted, restoring hope, and planting vision in the heart of His Bride (see Isaiah 43:1-5). *
> ...


 

Foxee, what an awesome testimony!!! 

Natchitoches, I know how you feel - allow me to share a word with you that God gave me - "stay in the fire" and let him finish His work in your life. Things will get better as you submit to Him. Like the three Hebrew boys, you will come out without even a scent of smoke on you.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 14, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Both of these posts are awesome and confirming. The sermon in church Sunday was on Transitioning From Your Wilderness and steps that should be taken to ensure victorious deliverance to the Promised Land. The first was Focusing on God. I confess that my focus has drifted abit, not totally, but I haven't kept my eyes glued to God. That sermon, and now this thread, is reminding me to get back on my post, believing God no matter what, visualizing my victory, and warring in praise. Be blessed and encouraged ladies! God WILL deliver us!


 


What were all the points of the sermon you heard Butterfly?


I think I'm going to need them.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jun 14, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Natchitoches, I know how you feel - allow me to share a word with you  that God gave me - "stay in the fire" and let him finish His work in  your life. Things will get better as you submit to Him. *Like the  three Hebrew boys, *you will come out without even a scent of  smoke on you.



I sho is Hebrew!  Thanks and hugs back atcha!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 15, 2010)

I'm not a big fan of Kim Clement.  Although I thought that most of this...at least the middle of this was really good.

Kim Clement:
Your Destiny and a Massive Reformation from 2010 and Beyond 
Wow, what a year this has been so far. 2010 has brought about some of the most exciting moments and challenges of my life. A few months ago I released the Destiny Part 1 article and had hoped to release Destiny Part 2 the following month, but God intervened! At the end of March, I had a very powerful encounter with God and He called me to an 18-month period of prayer and fasting. Incredible things are taking place and I'm watching God's divine intervention all around me as a result. Needless to say, I haven't forgotten the second part of this article, but just had a few things come up in between. Here is the promised Destiny Part 2 article:

Joseph was Trained by the People He Would Rule Over

Joseph was one of twelve brothers who would form the nation of Israel. He was raised to believe that there was one God. His father and mother, Jacob and Rachel, taught him the ways of the Lord, and the culture in which he was raised was far different to that of Egypt. Yet little did he know, his destiny lay in Egypt. He never suspected for one minute that one day he would be the second most powerful man in the kingdom of Egypt, under Pharaoh. Even after having a powerful dream of his position as a monarch, he could never have fathomed the destiny that lay before him. 

The course of events that would transpire after he revealed the dream to his father and his brothers was the furthest thing from his young mind. How would he possibly be a ruler in Egypt without training and experience? As his own brothers were lowering him into a pit, his heart was racing and his mouth was dry. He must have wondered what brought that horrible event about. Joseph was going to be trained by people that he would rule over one day. Unto whom much is given, much is required.

Daniel was a Chosen Man on a Spiritual Assignment in an Alien Culture

When dealing with destiny we cannot ignore the issue of culture. Your destiny dictates your present circumstances. If you can get a grip on that, you will accept, and not reject or resist, your present challenges as difficult as what they may seem. The only thing you need to resist is the devil, and it takes perception to know the difference.

Did Daniel ever dream that he would one day be a ruler in Babylon? When he was a little boy, raised as a Jew, you can only imagine that he had dreams—dreams of being a husband, a father and possibly a rabbi, carpenter or farmer. He could never have imagined that by the time he turned 15, he would have been emasculated, never to have children, and taken from his precious home in Judah as a captive of Babylon. And yet his destiny lay in Babylon. 

As a representative of the cream of Judah's crop, he had been handpicked, along with his three friends, to be trained in the school of the Chaldeans. Rather than being forced into common labor or imprisoned like many of the other captives, he was being schooled to serve the Babylonian king. Thus he was required to learn the Babylonian language, embrace Babylonian customs and negotiate with foreign dignitaries on Nebuchadnezzar's behalf. Daniel was forced to serve the barbarians who had murdered his people. He was trained in the "university of Babylon."

The pressure to be squeezed into the mold designated by the Babylonians must have been intense. But Daniel resolved at the offset not to be defiled by even the same source of physical nourishment as the Babylonians. Daniel was a chosen man on a spiritual assignment in an alien culture.

What happened to Daniel has happened again in our time. The pressures they faced and the program they put on is here again. Babylon, the ancient city, is gone. Babylon, the spiritual power of the world, never left. You have the same choices Daniel and his friends had to face.

He will go down in the annals of history as the voice that guided the kings of Babylon and taught them by his knowledge and wisdom about the Lord God Almighty, his gift, and more importantly his character. The kings of Babylon would ultimately declare that there is only one God, and that is the God of Daniel.

Joseph, Daniel and David: 
What Did They Have in Common?

David, a simple shepherd lad, had a destiny—to be the beloved King of Israel. So why would the next thirteen or so years of his life be spent on the run from a raging maniac of a king—Saul, living in caves, mountains, and yes, even a foreign land, before he would actually take the throne of Israel?

Each one of these characters had a few things in common—a refined understanding and appreciation of other social groups and a passionate drive for reformation and reconciliation.

God has revealed to me that beginning in March 2010, and continuing throughout the decade, there will be a massive reformation, as powerful as the time of Martin Luther during the 16th Century. The word reform means, "To amend; abandon what is wrong, corrupt, irrelevant and unsatisfactory." In a reformation, something controlling is always abolished and something relevant always emerges.

If Christians are Not Relevant in the Mundane, How are We Going to be Relevant in the Profound?

In the 16th Century, there was religious oppression and the people were taught that faith alone, whether fiduciary or dogmatic, couldn't justify man and only faith that is active in charity and good works can justify man. The benefits of good works could be obtained by donating money to the church. Martin Luther, a Catholic Monk, wrote his famous Ninety-Five Theses and nailed them on the castle door of the All Saints Church in October 31, 1517, almost 500 years ago—an event now seen as sparking the Protestant Reformation. 

Luther became convinced that the prevailing religious system was corrupt in its ways and had lost sight of what he saw as several of the central truths of Christianity. The most important for him was the doctrine of justification—God's act of declaring a sinner righteous—by faith alone through God's grace. He taught that salvation or redemption is a gift of God's grace, attainable only through faith in Jesus as the Messiah. The Ninety-Five Theses were quickly translated from Latin into German, printed and widely copied, making the controversy one of the first in history to be aided by the printing press. Within two weeks, copies of the Theses had spread THROUGHOUT GERMANY; within two months throughout Europe.

We have entered into a period of great reformation. Reformers are emerging. They will be called heretics, as were the reformers of the 16th Century, but out of the persecution will emerge a movement far greater than what emerged in Luther's day, which gave birth to the Protestant Church.

America, more than ever, needs a reformation, spiritually and politically, and I believe that we are on the brink of such a reformation. It is time to make changes for improvement in order to remove abuse and injustices. So many revivals have ended up in abuse and malpractice, and the result is injury and damage to the flock of Christ.

The two great things to look forward to in these next few years are Reformation and Reconciliation. To reconcile means, "To bring together opposing forces." 

I believe the Lord is telling me that this movement of Reformation and Reconciliation will bring about major change and breakthrough in the Kingdom of God for 2010.

Kim Clement 
Prophetic Image Expressions
Email: [email protected]


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 17, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> What were all the points of the sermon you heard Butterfly?
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to need them.


 

*Transitioning Out of Your Wilderness*
*~Elder Hope Eady, University Ministries International*

The people of God are changing and moving from where we are. We are at a place where we must choose either to move forward in the things of God or stay where we are and die, waiting for a promise. God cannot lie. His promises MUST come to pass. His thoughts towards us are good, and He has plans to prosper us and to bring us to an expected end. So if we are stagnant, we need to look at ourselves to see if we are doing anything to delay the manifestation of God’s will for our lives.

There are 3 things we can do to transition out of our wilderness (see Numbers 13):

<LI class=ecxMsoNormal style="tab-stops: list .5in">Stay focused <LI class=ecxMsoNormal style="tab-stops: list .5in">Eliminate the fear of people 
Slay old issues – pride, depression, doubt, discouragement, etc.
 
God brought the most powerful nation of that time to its knees. He then brought His people to the wilderness, fed them day by day, lead them to scope out the Promised Land – to show them that it was real, and allowed spies to bring fruit (or proof) back from the land. But the Israelites chose to focus on their enemies instead of the promises of God. They were afraid of the giants in the land – what was proclaimed to be THEIR land. We can learn from their mistakes to believe God, thank Him in advance and stand on His word.

Right when we are about to progress, the enely likes to bring up our past to stop us. He’s not omniscient so he works by trial and error – bringing up old sins and stumbling blocks. And because we are not being watchful, we trip.

But allow God to give us discernment. When we see the enemy coming from a distance, chop him off at the knees. Don’t play with sin, don’t open up the wrong doors. Don’t leave yourself vulnerable. Be honest with yourself and what you are struggling with. Know that God is able to deliver us from it all, because where the spirit of the Lord is, there is liberty. 

God is able to do exceeding, abundantly above all we could ask or think. Ask Him for something big!!!


----------



## MSee (Jun 17, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> *Transitioning Out of Your Wilderness*
> *~Elder Hope Eady, University Ministries International*
> 
> The people of God are changing and moving from where we are. We are at a place where we must choose either to move forward in the things of God or stay where we are and die, waiting for a promise. God cannot lie. His promises MUST come to pass. His thoughts towards us are good, and He has plans to prosper us and to bring us to an expected end. So if we are stagnant, we need to look at ourselves to see if we are doing anything to delay the manifestation of God’s will for our lives.
> ...


 
You caught me right where I am. The bolded portion is a perfect discription of my experiences over the past weeks and days. 

Foxee your testimony made my heart leap. God be praised, it's like good news from a far country (and knowing my location it really is from a far country )

Natchitoches may God bless and strengthen you. Sent up a word of prayer for you.

Thanks for all the inspiration ladies.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 20, 2010)

Natchitoches said:


> I sho is Hebrew! Thanks and hugs back atcha!


 
Really??? Hope that is not an offensive question. If so...wow! God works in amazing ways to confirm his word. 

I also wanted to let you guys know that Battlefield of the Mind by Joyce Meyer is another AWESOME book to read, she even has a section titled Wilderness Mentalities. I am halfway through the book and that section is last so I haven't reached it yet, but I can hardly wait. Since I have been reading it, I have less of a desire to read other books. I just want to eat the word.

She mentions that waging war to take your mind back from the enemy is TOUGH and takes time. This was a good reminder NOT to get discouraged if the victory is not won immediately, NOT to give up!! I am loving this book and I will post more as I read more. I am taking notes as I read in my journal.

I have given up a lot of fleshly indulgences during the stripping phase in the wilderness, but I still have more "idols" or other fleshly parts of me to kill. My mind is one of these. I have gotten soooo much better but I still need even more purification. It is encouraging to see in my journal how enraged I used to get when the Pharoah in my life would act evil towards me, how I just wanted revenge and instantaneous deliverance. In just the past months I have learned how to better endure suffering and "seeming" defeat - KNOWING that God WILL deliver me in His perfect timing.  My faith has grown and my thought life has improved. But I know there is still work to be done.


----------



## phynestone (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow, I really needed to read this thread again. I must admit that I've been feeling a bit frustrated due to my lack of income. It's been so difficult to find a job. I also feel like God has taken away my luxuries in order to get me to truly rely on Him. I understand the purpose, but it's been difficult.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 20, 2010)

Sandie Freed:
We Need His Manifest Presence
Have you been crying out for God's presence? I surely have been. Though we know He is omnipresent so that He is everywhere, there are times I need to experience Him in a way I know that I know He is near! Don't you feel the same way? Though we are unable to actually see Him with our natural eyes, we know by the Spirit (and in faith) that He is with us. However, His presence is much more than that. I am referring to His manifest presence, which is knowing God on a personal level and Him becoming real to us.
When He manifests His presence, there is absolutely no doubt that we are experiencing Him at a higher level. During divine visitations we can hear Him speak, witness His glory and sometimes even smell His fragrance. I was just ministering in Washington State last month, and during ministry an awesome fragrance came into the sanctuary...it happens! People were asking me, "Sandie, do you smell that? Isn't it wonderful?" Yes, it was "Heaven scent" (pun intended). I have been in meetings before when the fragrance of myrrh filled the room...oh, how I desire His presence, don't you?
The dictionary defines the word manifest in a way that would describe His manifest presence as being obvious and readily perceived by the senses while understood by the mind. In other words, He wants us to know when He is near! We will sense it and have knowledge of Him. Remember that our senses involve touching, smelling, hearing, seeing and feeling. Isn't it great to know He really desires that we "feel" His presence? I know at times I feel His presence and cry, which is an emotional type of feeling. It is important to fully understand that He actually does desire to manifest Himself to us.
Recently, I have gone through some challenges. Today we live in very uncertain times, don't we? You may be asking as I have been, "God, why am I not witnessing Your presence more?" Well, reader, keep reading. I'd like to encourage you to witness His glory even more so.
Old Testament Examples of His Presence
The Lord manifested His presence to the children of Israel in a pillar of cloud by day and in a pillar of fire by night (see Exodus 13:21). His presence was actually tangible. How awesome! On Mt. Sinai, He revealed His presence with fire. By these examples, we realize that God desired to manifest His presence, don't we?
While in the wilderness, Israel was instructed by God to build Him a Tabernacle. He gave specific instructions how to build every part of the Tabernacle. At the heart was the Ark of the Covenant. In my book Conquering the Antichrist Spirit:  Discerning and Defeating the Seducer that Binds Believers Today, I write, "This (the Ark) was not simply a part of the Tabernacle; it was the whole purpose of the Tabernacle to be God's dwelling. The living, breathing Spirit of God, then, was in the Ark of the Covenant. It was the symbol of God's manifest presence dwelling among His people."
Most of us are aware of the importance of the Ark of the Covenant, but we have forgotten that the entire time the Israelites traveled for forty years and they took the Ark—His presence—with them. They carried it before them, according to God's instructions. Each time they stopped in the wilderness, they built the Tabernacle again to house it before they set up their own tents! Believer, this speaks volumes to me today. I know that I get so busy with my stuff that I don't take time to honor His presence. Maybe you can relate.
It's important to remember that during the entire wilderness journey, God's presence was with Israel. He did not leave them to face the wilderness challenges alone. If you are trying to cycle out of a wilderness journey, maybe it's time to get really serious about seeking God's presence more. I know that I have been personally challenged to seek Him and experience His manifest presence more and more—especially during a wilderness journey. I want to fully cycle out of my wilderness tests, don't you? One way to cycle out is to be determined to witness His manifest presence.
The Ark Had Its Own Wilderness Journey
There is more to understanding God's manifest presence and how to witness His divine glory. Many do not realize that the Ark (the presence of God) had its own wilderness journey before its arrival at Zion. The Ark not only experienced a wilderness, but also captivity! In my book concerning the Antichrist spirit, I discuss the different captivities that the Ark experienced. One captivity of the Ark I discuss in great detail is Ashdod. I believe this revelation will minister to you and empower you to cycle out of desolation. Ashdod was the Philistine city which bragged on its temple devoted to their false god, Dagon. When the Philistines captured the Ark during their battle with Israel, they took it home and placed it near the idol of Dagon. This is an example of how an Antichrist structure desires to cause His presence to go into a type of captivity. 
Do you realize that the enemy wants the will of God hindered in our lives? Yes, satan would love for God's plans to bow down and submit to his demonic hindrances. Satan would also love to cause us to "bow down" to idolatry! Idolatry is more than bowing down to a graven image. Idolatry is bowing down to any false image. A false image can be an image we have concerning God which is false. An example of this would be to believe that God will not protect us or provide for us.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 20, 2010)

Another example of bowing down to a false image would be to have a false image of ourselves! Yes, if you believe anything opposite about yourself other than what God has said, you are bowing down to a false image. God says you are healed—don't bow down to the lie that says that healing is not available to us as Believers. God says that you are delivered from oppression—don't bow to satan's lies which declare that you will never be free. Dear one, there is an Antichrist structure, a false belief system, that wants to keep you in the wilderness and hinder you from witnessing His manifest presence.
The name of the Philistine city, Ashdod, means "a well fortified place, a strong hold." A stronghold will keep us from fully witnessing His manifest presence. Strongholds give place to our enemy and steal our blessings. The Philistines are symbolic of what is "unclean" in our lives. Let's observe what Psalm 24:3-6 says concerning the necessity of having clean hands and a pure heart so that we are empowered to seek God and witness His glory:
Who shall go up into the mountain of the Lord? Or who shall stand in His Holy Place? He who has clean hands and a pure heart, who has not lifted himself up to falsehood or to what is false, nor sworn deceitfully. He shall receive blessing from the Lord and righteousness from the God of his salvation. This is the generation (description) of those who seek Him (who inquire of and for Him and of necessity require Him), who seek Your face, (O God of) Jacob. Selah (pause, and think of that)! AMP
Where It All Started
The prophet Samuel came forth when the word of God was rare and there was no open vision (see 1 Samuel 3:1-3). Remember now, His manifest presence involves the senses which includes the ability to see. I write in my book, "This means using one's natural eye as well as spiritual eyesight to see visions and have dreams. Samuel came forth when Eli's natural eyes were waxing dim due to old age. Yet Eli was experiencing spiritual blindness.  Eli's sons were next in line for the priesthood, but they had sinned before the Lord so Eli and his house were judged by the Lord. Indeed, the priesthood needed cleansing."
The priesthood had already begun a journey away from God's presence. The Ark began its own journey in the wilderness after the death of Eli. The account of the journey is in 1 Samuel 5-6. Again, take some quality time and study this. You will notice that the journey began as Israel was headed into battle against the Philistines. The Philistines stole the Ark of the Covenant and, from that moment on, the children of Israel were without God's presence. How could this happen? Why was the Ark captured? Why would God allow it?
When the priesthood is unrepentant (please keep in mind that we are all priests unto the Lord) and does not honor His presence, the enemy can move right into our lives and separate us from our destiny. I don't want to remain in the wilderness, do you? And, if I must endure a wilderness test I must have His presence! I know you feel the same way. Let's look at judgment in the New Testament.
Honor His Presence
A New Testament example of judgment concerning the priesthood is in 1 Peter 4:17a: "For it is time for judgment to begin with the household of God." When we hear the word judgment, we very often think "destruction" caused by the Lord's anger or wrath toward sin. However, in Greek, the word for judgment is krisis, which is where we derive our English word "crisis." Therefore, this passage could read, "It is time for a crisis to begin with the household of God." 
Believers, I think that it is a crisis when we are not witnessing His manifest presence, don't you? And looking at crisis again...we can actually open ourselves up to demonic activity and "crisis" when we are not recognizing Him as our true stronghold and high tower, right? Crisis may actually be allowed by God as a wake-up call! In other words, God wants to visit us—and crisis will cause us to surrender our hearts to Him once more. All the more reason to honor His presence.
Let's be determined to seek Him daily. Let's have the same zeal for God that consumed King David who brought the Ark of God to Zion. Because King David desired His manifest presence, he was determined to bring the Ark to the City of David and set it in its proper place—in the midst of the tabernacle which he had built. Let's build God a house, a Tabernacle, in our hearts today. 
Dear ones, I encourage you to continually honor His presence, spend intimate time with Him, seek His face, and ask for His manifest presence!
Allow me to pray for you: Father, I pray for these precious readers today and ask that You empower each one with zeal and determination to seek Your presence. I am confident that each of them desires to witness Your manifest presence in their lives. We want to touch Heaven and see Your glory! Empower us to cycle out of our wilderness and flourish in Your courts. I pray that You touch each reader and impart a fresh fire and that each one becomes determined to fulfill divine destiny. In Jesus' name. Amen.
Sandie Freed
Zion Ministries
Email: [email protected]


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 21, 2010)

foxee said:


> Thanks for this post! The Lord has really show up and shown out this past week. Prayers have been answered, new friendships formed, relationships have been restored . . . it's just been amazing! I have to pinch myself to make sure I'm not dreaming. I'm unsure if my wilderness is over but *life is good*.


 
Bless you for sharing this testimony.  Amen!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 21, 2010)

Perfect and Complete 

Your faith in God has incredible potential to make your life complete.  To take you from the place of deficiency, to the place of being perfect and complete, lacking nothing. 

James puts it this way in James 1:2-4,

My brethren, count it all joy when you fall into various trials, knowing that the testing of your faith produces patience.  But let patience have its perfect work, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking nothing. 

Faith in God can make you complete, but your faith will be contested.  It will be opposed, even as we read here.  Your faith will go through the fire of trial.

If you lack spiritually in your life, you can get to the place of holiness.  If you are lacking materially, you can get to a place where your needs are met.  Whatever your lack, your faith in God has the potential to take you from where you are, and where you are lacking, to this place that the Bible speaks of...being perfect and complete, lacking nothing. 

But, the path to that completeness is one of trial.  Your faith will not get you there until it first goes through testing.  You do have an adversary.  You will be opposed.  The Bible says, Your adversary, the devil, walks about as a roaring lion seeking whom he may devour.

The devil knows what is at stake, and he will do all he can to keep you from trusting God.  So as your faith encounters the turbulence of trials, do what James says, and count it all joy.  You are on your way to becoming perfect and complete in Christ.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 21, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Good morning. I pray that everything is well for the women who are going through the wilderness. Please stop by and let us know how you are doing. We may not be able to walk through the wilderness with you, but we can cheer you on (pray for you) from the side lines. As another day passes you are one day closer to the Promise Land. You have the Lord on your side so that means you will end up victorious. :Rose:
> 
> 1 Peter 5:8-10
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for the prayer and Scripture.  I've been having a tough couple of weeks.  It's very much like the Israelites experience with a touch of Moses' (more on that another time).  At many moments I've "wanted" to go back to Egypt or even stay in the wilderness instead of stepping foot in Canaan.  The fear of "dying in battle" is very real, but I need to hold onto God, my faith in Him, my trust that He will not lead me to "die".  Hanging in there.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 21, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> Perfect and Complete
> 
> Your faith in God has incredible potential to make your life complete. To take you from the place of deficiency, to the place of being perfect and complete, lacking nothing.
> 
> ...


 
Very relevant word.  Thank you for sharing!

The bolded is especially true.  I can see that in the place where I lack, my faith is being challenged and tested *mightily*.  Daily the devil tells me to "just give up" in that area, but I'm still here, fighting, and trying to trust in the Lord.  Scripture has really been helping.  Remember when the devil tried to tempt Jesus and each time Jesus responded with Scripture?  Everytime he tempts me, I remember something I've read (even if not verbatim) - such as, "resist the devil, and he shall flee", sin begets more sin, "lean not on thy own understanding", God so loved the world He gave His only begotten Son, I am forgiven, etc.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 21, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Very relevant word. Thank you for sharing!
> 
> The bolded is especially true. I can see that in the place where I lack, my faith is being challenged and tested *mightily*. Daily the devil tells me to "just give up" in that area, but I'm still here, fighting, and trying to trust in the Lord. Scripture has really been helping. Remember when the devil tried to tempt Jesus and each time Jesus responded with Scripture? Everytime he tempts me, I remember something I've read (even if not verbatim) - such as, "resist the devil, and he shall flee", sin begets more sin, "lean not on thy own understanding", God so loved the world He gave His only begotten Son, I am forgiven, etc.


 

He tempts you and torments me. It's okay though because I will not break my focus from God. I will only and compeletly focus on him.  



loolalooh said:


> Thank you for the prayer and Scripture. I've been having a tough couple of weeks. It's very much like the Israelites experience with a touch of Moses' (more on that another time). At many moments I've "wanted" to go back to Egypt or even stay in the wilderness instead of stepping foot in Canaan. The fear of "dying in battle" is very real, but I need to hold onto God, my faith in Him, my trust that He will not lead me to "die". Hanging in there.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?


 

I don't want to stay here, and at first I didn't understand what was going on to get out, but God is leading me and I'm so thankful. He's been putting His word in my face to read and I've even gone back through this thread and been so encouraged by what is here.


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 21, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> He tempts you and torments me. It's okay though because *I will not break my focus from God. I will only and compeletly focus on him. *
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to stay here, and at first I didn't understand what was going on to get out, but *God is leading me and I'm so thankful. He's been putting His word in my face to read and I've even gone back through this thread and been so encouraged by what is here.*


 
Amen.  This thread has really helped, especially during the tougher days.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 22, 2010)

Passing the Test of Your Faith 

In yesterday's devotional, we saw how God desires for us to be perfect and complete, lacking in nothing; but the road to that is the testing of our faith.

The natural question is, "What does it take to succeed when the test comes?"  There are two cooperating forces which must be at work.  James 1:4-5 shows us what those two forces are,

But let patience have its perfect work, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking nothing.  If any of you lacks wisdom, let him ask of God, who gives to all liberally and without reproach, and it will be given to him. 

The first force is patience.  James' point is, "Don't quit before the answer comes.  Let patience have full play, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking nothing."

Hebrews 10:36, says it this way,

For you have need of endurance, so that after you have done the will of God, you may receive the promise. 

You and I may actually have done the will of God, done what God wants us to do, but if we don't exercise endurance, we won't receive the promise.  That is the importance of patience.

The second cooperating force at work to pass the test of your faith is wisdom.  If you lack wisdom, if you can't see the forest for the trees in the midst of your trial, you can ask God and He will give it...liberally and without reproach.

God delights when you ask for wisdom.  And He won't belittle you or find fault with you for asking.

So if you find your faith on trial, if you are being sorely tested, ask God for wisdom and patiently endure.  Without these two forces, you will never know victory! 

Visit the Answers with Bayless Conley website for more ways to Connect with God



ETA: I don't know what translation of the bible he used for Hebrews...however in the NIV it says you WILL recieve...which I like better because it doesn't paint God to be so circumstantial...or wishy washy...maybe you will  or maybe you won't


----------



## LovelyRo (Jun 24, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Really??? Hope that is not an offensive question. If so...wow! God works in amazing ways to confirm his word.
> 
> I also wanted to let you guys know that *Battlefield of the Mind by Joyce Meyer* is another AWESOME book to read, she even has a section titled Wilderness Mentalities. I am halfway through the book and that section is last so I haven't reached it yet, but I can hardly wait. Since I have been reading it, I have less of a desire to read other books. I just want to eat the word.
> 
> ...


 
Thank you so much for recommending this book.  I just read some of it on amazon.com and I have to have it.  My mind has really been a warzone for almost a year now and even the short passage that I read has helped me put some things into perspective.  Thanks again.

I love this thread ladies!  It's given me hope!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 24, 2010)

Ladies I'll be back tonight. I just need to vent.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 24, 2010)

*deleted*

Thanks for all your help ladies.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 24, 2010)

^^^^^^^^


I'm gonna pm you


----------



## Ije4eva (Jun 24, 2010)

Hi Butterfly,

If I may, I just feel like I should share.  What I'm going to mention is really general and won't necessarily answer the many questions you have, but I hope it helps in some way.  Just recently I was feeling the same way, soooo ready to get out of my wilderness and asking God to move on my behalf, but not feeling Him doing A THING as far as I could tell.  Not seeing breakthrough while in some of my friends lives they seemed to be getting nothing but breakthrough for their own hearts desires.  As far as I was concerned I wasn't hearing anything from God in the area where I wanted Him to speak.  I kept saying to Him "Are you on this?  Are you working on this right now or not?  Are you really interested in this?" then I would repent...only to ask Him all over again the next day! lol.  God brought me to a place of true repentence and gratefulness in a very interesting way.  He had me focus on something else (in my case my job, namely growing in my faithfulness on my job).  It was weird to me because I noticed that that was the ONLY area I was seeing Him speak and move as far as I was concerned, the area where He seemed to be most shining a light on.  So I said "okay I give up, clearly you're battle plans can be really random sometimes, so if this is what you require of me right now, if this is what you need me to pour my heart into I will. Just please help me to surrender".  And do you know the amazing thing that happened?  Today I felt like He FINALLY started speaking about the area where I'm looking for breakthrough (its to do with a relationship).

I was so amazed, and I was just talking to Him about it and marvelling at how He works when I saw your post.  So I just decided to respond.  I know what you're going through must be sooooo difficult and you've definately endured a lot of hard things.  But I'll encourage you to focus on whatever area you can point to that God IS speaking, where the doors are opening for you and trust Him with the rest of your hearts desires until the day they come through.  Take your focus off your wilderness right now if at all you can, you probably need a break so He can continue to do His work of healing in you.  HTH!


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 24, 2010)

Butterfly,

Though our exact wildernesses are very different, I want you to know you are not alone in how you feel.  Many a time since I started this thread have I felt moments of silence to the point where I close the Bible and almost give up.  Ije4eva gave some great input and I'll add the following:

-*He IS moving but you just can see it.*  I can say this with confidence because when I look back on previous situations in my life and testimonies on this board, they reflect this fact.  Don't let anyone or thing convince you otherwise.

-*You KNOW God. * You KNOW He is faithful to His Word.  You WILL get out of this wilderness.  However, it will be in HIS time.  We don't know when that will be, but we do know that His time is best.  And when you look back on it one day, you will understand why.  Try to look at it that way.   

-God knows tomorrow.  We do not.  *God can see dangers in the path ahead* that we cannot.  There is a reason why we cannot enter our Promised Lands yet even though we may feel ready.  We may very well be ready, but perhaps He is preparing the Promised Land for our attack.  

I'll definitely keep you in my prayers.  I'm not going to lie; I know it's difficult.  However, keep holding on to the truth - and that truth is God will not fail you!


----------



## LovingLady (Jun 24, 2010)

Ije4eva, I completely agree with you. When you take your mind of off your problems (wilderness) and focus on serving the lord, you will be amazed at the path that God leads you down as a means to escape. When you are not focused on your wilderness you are showing God that you know he is going to resolve the problem so your not even concerned about it. Here is an article that is about faith.

Excerpt from the article: 

In the general sense of the word, to have faith is to believe in something or someone, to fully trust, to be so confident that you base your actions on what you believe. To have faith is to be fully convinced of the truthfulness and reliability of that in which you believe.

Faith in God then, is having the kind of trust and confidence in God and in Christ that leads you to commit your whole soul to Him as Saviour (Justifier, Cleanser, Healer, Deliverer) and Lord (Master, King). 


I am really glad that you shared your story with us, I love to pray for people. Your such a beauty, stay encouraged. 

Matthew 18:19-20

19 Again I say to you that if two of you agree on earth concerning anything
that they ask, it will be done for them by My Father in heaven. 
20 For where two or more are gathered together in My Name, I am there in the midst of them.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks so much ladies. I'm going to digest your responses and respond in detail shortly. Interesting, Marvin Sapp's song Hold On is playing right now as I am reading...

Keep holding on, believe it's gonna get better
Have faith, He'll turn it all around
Don't give up, keep holding on


----------



## PG480 (Jun 24, 2010)

Butterfly08....I'm very sorry to hear you are going through this. Just reading about your situation sounds very difficult, so I can only imagine how you feel living it. Everyone has given excellent responses to encourage you, but I just wanted to add something God rested on my heart regarding your posts. It seems to me that God is leading you to a place where you not only trust in His will for you, but that you trust in His love for you. When you trust in His love, you will look at every outcome as leading towards God's happiness for you regardless of what you may have expected at the time. Getting to that place is not easy, and I am speaking from first hand experience of where I have lost everything except my health (thank God) but everything else...GONE. Funny enough it was in my lowest of lows that I found my highest praise. I never thought I could do that...but he showed me that I could. We can see the mountaintops whilst in the valley, there *is* joy in the valley. It sounds crazy right, but it is when we are coming to know God even better in Spirit and in truth, that he shows us that we can seek His face first and not his hand. That way when the blessing comes, we are not moved by it more than the presence of Him. I say all of this to say that my prayer for you is that God *will* bring you through. I believe it so much that I will say it again God *will* bring you through and he *will* grant you the desires of your heart. The purpose of this experience is to not only show you your strength in Him, but to also be a blueprint for your life to minister to others and lead them to Christ. Jesus loves you Butterfly 08. Jesus loves you. Stay blessed and praying for you Sis.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 25, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> ^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> I'm gonna pm you


 


Ije4eva said:


> I know what you're going through must be sooooo difficult and you've definately endured a lot of hard things. But I'll encourage you to focus on whatever area you can point to that God IS speaking, where the doors are opening for you and trust Him with the rest of your hearts desires until the day they come through. Take your focus off your wilderness right now if at all you can, you probably need a break so He can continue to do His work of healing in you. HTH!


 
This does help, thank you.  I agree that I have probably been devoting too much attention to my wilderness. God HAS been good to me in other areas. I just keep hoping, believing and expecting for my true heart's desire and I get tired and discouraged at times. 



loolalooh said:


> Butterfly,
> 
> Though our exact wildernesses are very different, I want you to know you are not alone in how you feel. Many a time since I started this thread have I felt moments of silence to the point where I close the Bible and almost give up. Ije4eva gave some great input and I'll add the following:
> 
> ...


 
This post really speaks to me. Yes, I know God, that's why I knew this funk would be temporary. You reminded me that God sees the whole picture and I only see a tiny speck of it. There's good reason for the delay, even though I don't understand it right now. erplexed



Abdijz said:


> Ije4eva, I completely agree with you. When you take your mind of off your problems (wilderness) and focus on serving the lord, you will be amazed at the path that God leads you down as a means to escape. When you are not focused on your wilderness you are showing God that you know he is going to resolve the problem so your not even concerned about it. Here is an article that is about faith.
> 
> Excerpt from the article:
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for agreeing with me in prayer. 
I am trying to strike a balance between praying effectually, persistently and fervently, and just leaving my issues in God's hands, confident that He will handle them.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 25, 2010)

PG480 said:


> Butterfly08....I'm very sorry to hear you are going through this.* Just reading about your situation sounds very difficult, so I can only imagine how you feel living it. Everyone has given excellent responses to encourage you, but I just wanted to add something God rested on my heart regarding your posts. It seems to me that God is leading you to a place where you not only trust in His will for you, but that you trust in His love for you. When you trust in His love, you will look at every outcome as leading towards God's happiness for you regardless of what you may have expected at the time.* Getting to that place is not easy, and I am speaking from first hand experience of where I have lost everything except my health (thank God) but everything else...GONE. Funny enough it was in my lowest of lows that I found my highest praise. I never thought I could do that...but he showed me that I could. We can see the mountaintops whilst in the valley, there *is* joy in the valley. It sounds crazy right, but it is when we are coming to know God even better in Spirit and in truth, that he shows us that we can seek His face first and not his hand. That way when the blessing comes, we are not moved by it more than the presence of Him. I say all of this to say that my prayer for you is that God *will* bring you through. I believe it so much that I will say it again God *will* bring you through and he *will* grant you the desires of your heart. The purpose of this experience is to not only show you your strength in Him, but to also be a blueprint for your life to minister to others and lead them to Christ. Jesus loves you Butterfly 08. Jesus loves you. Stay blessed and praying for you Sis.


 
The bolded part of your post REALLY caught me. In fact, last month I decided to focus on a different fruit of the Spirit every month for the rest of the year, and I started with Love. I admit that I struggle sometimes with feeling and accepting God's love. I feel like I have to do tricks, perform works, work harder and harder and it's never enough. I know that's leftover from my marriage where no matter how hard I tried it was never right or good enough. And most men that I have gotten very close to since my dad died have disappointed me,  lied to me, or taken me for granted. So I struggle with believing God loves me, because if He did, why does He allow so many bad things to happen in my life? And I don't have that human man to model God's love for me. 

It's one of those things where you conceptually know something, but are trying to translate it into an assurance in your heart that it's real. 

It is encouraging to know that you got through such a trying situation - to lose everything so literally all you have is Jesus, but still be able to TRULY praise - that is a testimony. 

One more thing and then I'll stop on this - I keep a journal and I noticed that on the day I had my "hissy fit" was the same day that I committed to praying for my ex. Also, a couple days earlier I had been ministering to another woman who feels strongly that God has abandoned her. So I wonder if there is a connection between those 2 events and my downward emotional spiral. I am sure the enemy does not want me to pray for my ex, or to encourage someone to believe in Him despite all odds. erplexed


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 25, 2010)

Yesterday's....

The Requirement for Receiving God's Wisdom 

In yesterday's devotional, we talked about how, when you ask for God's wisdom, He reveals it in your spirit...that hidden place.  But there is a critical requirement for God to reveal that wisdom to you.  You have to ask for it in faith. 

James 1:6-8 tells us,

But let him ask in faith, with no doubting, for he who doubts is like a wave of the sea driven and tossed by the wind.  For let not that man suppose that he will receive anything from the Lord; he is a double-minded man, unstable in all his ways. 

You can't vacillate between two opinions.  If you don't anchor yourself on God's promise that He will give you His wisdom, you will be blown about by the opinions of others, by your feelings, by the way the circumstances look, and you won't receive anything from God.

Not too long ago I went with some friends in a small boat to Catalina (an island 26 miles off the coast of Southern California).  Just as we were arriving at about eight in the evening, the engine seized. We paddled in to a depth where we could drop the anchor. 

After calling Vessel Assist, a storm came up and the wind began to blow and the rain began to fall.  We had to wait a couple of hours before help arrived. 

You know what?  If we hadn't dropped anchor, the wind would have blown us somewhere out in the middle of the Pacific Ocean.

My friend, you have to drop your anchor.  You have to ask in faith.  You can't vacillate.  You can't be double-minded if you are going to receive the wisdom of God. 

Visit the Answers with Bayless Conley website for more ways to Connect with God


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 25, 2010)

Today's....

True Faith 

James 2:14-20 tells us the substance of true faith,

What does it profit, my brethren, if someone says he has faith but does not have works?  Can faith save him?  If a brother or sister is naked and destitute of daily food, and one of you says to them, "Depart in peace, be warmed and filled," but you do not give them the things which are needed for the body, what does it profit?  Thus also faith by itself, if it does not have works, is dead.  But someone will say, "You have faith, and I have works."  Show me your faith without your works, and I will show you my faith by my works.  You believe that there is one God.  You do well.  Even the demons believe—and tremble!  But do you want to know, O foolish man, that faith without works is dead? 

My favorite translation of this last verse is, "Faith without actions that correspond is dead."  Faith must have actions that correspond with it. 

You can talk about catching fish, about what lures you are going to use, and how you are going to cook them after you catch them, but if you never throw a line in the water, you are not going to catch a fish. 

Or it's like the golfer who comes to a 3-par hole with a lake right in front of the green and says, "No problem, I can hit that green with my six iron."  Then he digs out an old ratty golf ball.  If he truly believes he can hit the green, he will hit his brand new $3 golf ball!

For faith to be genuine, it has to have corresponding actions. 

Visit the Answers with Bayless Conley website for more ways to Connect with God 
and


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 25, 2010)

Ije4eva said:


> Hi Butterfly,
> 
> If I may, I just feel like I should share. What I'm going to mention is really general and won't necessarily answer the many questions you have, but I hope it helps in some way. Just recently I was feeling the same way, soooo ready to get out of my wilderness and asking God to move on my behalf, but not feeling Him doing A THING as far as I could tell. Not seeing breakthrough while in some of my friends lives they seemed to be getting nothing but breakthrough for their own hearts desires. As far as I was concerned I wasn't hearing anything from God in the area where I wanted Him to speak. I kept saying to Him "Are you on this? Are you working on this right now or not? Are you really interested in this?" then I would repent...only to ask Him all over again the next day! lol. God brought me to a place of true repentence and gratefulness in a very interesting way. He had me focus on something else (in my case my job, namely growing in my faithfulness on my job). It was weird to me because I noticed that that was the ONLY area I was seeing Him speak and move as far as I was concerned, the area where He seemed to be most shining a light on. So I said "okay I give up, clearly you're battle plans can be really random sometimes, so if this is what you require of me right now, if this is what you need me to pour my heart into I will. Just please help me to surrender". And do you know the amazing thing that happened? Today I felt like He FINALLY started speaking about the area where I'm looking for breakthrough (its to do with a relationship).
> 
> I was so amazed, and I was just talking to Him about it and marvelling at how He works when I saw your post. So I just decided to respond. I know what you're going through must be sooooo difficult and you've definately endured a lot of hard things. But I'll encourage you to focus on whatever area you can point to that God IS speaking, where the doors are opening for you and trust Him with the rest of your hearts desires until the day they come through. Take your focus off your wilderness right now if at all you can, you probably need a break so He can continue to do His work of healing in you. HTH!


 

Just wanted to quote this...

I need to remember that. I have someone I need to repeat this to as well


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jun 25, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Butterfly,
> 
> Though our exact wildernesses are very different, I want you to know you are not alone in how you feel. Many a time since I started this thread have I felt moments of silence to the point where I close the Bible and almost give up. Ije4eva gave some great input and I'll add the following:
> 
> ...


 


PG480 said:


> Butterfly08....I'm very sorry to hear you are going through this. Just reading about your situation sounds very difficult, so I can only imagine how you feel living it. Everyone has given excellent responses to encourage you, but I just wanted to add something God rested on my heart regarding your posts. It seems to me that God is leading you to a place where you not only trust in His will for you, but that you trust in His love for you. When you trust in His love, you will look at every outcome as leading towards God's happiness for you regardless of what you may have expected at the time. Getting to that place is not easy, and I am speaking from first hand experience of where I have lost everything except my health (thank God) but everything else...GONE. Funny enough it was in my lowest of lows that I found my highest praise. I never thought I could do that...but he showed me that I could. We can see the mountaintops whilst in the valley, there *is* joy in the valley. It sounds crazy right, but it is when we are coming to know God even better in Spirit and in truth, that he shows us that we can seek His face first and not his hand. That way when the blessing comes, we are not moved by it more than the presence of Him. I say all of this to say that my prayer for you is that God *will* bring you through. I believe it so much that I will say it again God *will* bring you through and he *will* grant you the desires of your heart. The purpose of this experience is to not only show you your strength in Him, but to also be a blueprint for your life to minister to others and lead them to Christ. Jesus loves you Butterfly 08. Jesus loves you. Stay blessed and praying for you Sis.


 
Can't say how much these speak to me right now!


----------



## PG480 (Jun 25, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> The bolded part of your post REALLY caught me. In fact, last month I decided to focus on a different fruit of the Spirit every month for the rest of the year, and I started with Love.* I admit that I struggle sometimes with feeling and accepting God's love. I feel like I have to do tricks, perform works, work harder and harder and it's never enough.* I know that's leftover from my marriage where no matter how hard I tried it was never right or good enough. And most men that I have gotten very close to since my dad died have disappointed me, lied to me, or taken me for granted. So I struggle with believing God loves me, because if He did, why does He allow so many bad things to happen in my life? And I don't have that human man to model God's love for me.
> 
> It's one of those things where you conceptually know something, but are trying to translate it into an assurance in your heart that it's real.
> 
> ...


 

@ the bolded. I believe we all will struggle at some point in understanding and trusting in God's love for us, and admitting it to Him is the first step for Him to come on in and work in us. I know exactly how you feel about doing your best and seeing no acknowledgement or reward for the sacrifice, because I was a perfectionist with an ego (the worst kind in my opinion) I did everything "perfect" and was recognized by man for it, but didn't understand why God didn't recognize it (can I say HUGE EGO). This went on for years throughout my life but His grace still kept me. It was not until one day I said unrehearsed "Lord I just want to *know* you" sounds simple but it was a tall order for me to endure. " To know Him is to love Him and once we know that he loves us, it becomes easy to love Him, (even when times get hard). My mother use to trust Him in the good and bad (and we had baaad) and I use to wonder how such faith is possible, I'm not there yet, but I had to learn Butterfly 08, I had to learn because I thirsted for Jesus soo bad when I had no one to help. The scriptures some days didn't console me enough, I needed something more, a testimony, a breakthrough something, and he showed me and is still showing me. Continue to persist in doing well, for it is needed for things of the kingdom. I also kept a journal like you, and I feel when it rests on our spirit to keep a journal it is because God wants some of us to see the journey of growth for each testimony to show to to others, that there is a God. He is real, *there is purpose in the pain.  *Also to add, yes when you do pray for those who have wronged you (your ex) the tactics of the devil tries to disturb your peace, because he knows you are purifying your spirit to pray for your enemies even as Christ did. This will almost always happen, but it is then that you stay even more committed to the prayer. Once again, it is not easy, but stay committed to it if God rests on your spirit to pray for them. Also I do not think it is a coincidence that you were able to minister to that lady, because God places those in our paths that we can minister to from our own experience. It is the only way it can be fully effective at crucial times to help those in need. I have to stop my posts here to do an errand, but if you want to PM, feel free to do so. But remember to stay encouraged and surround yourself with committed believers to lift you up in prayer, if there is none available right now ask God to send those on assignment to help build and encourage His children. He will do it, this I know. God Bless and is still praying for you


----------



## MSee (Jun 26, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> The bolded part of your post REALLY caught me. In fact, last month I decided to focus on a different fruit of the Spirit every month for the rest of the year, and I started with Love. I admit that I struggle sometimes with feeling and accepting God's love. I feel like I have to do tricks, perform works, work harder and harder and it's never enough. I know that's leftover from my marriage where no matter how hard I tried it was never right or good enough. And most men that I have gotten very close to since my dad died have disappointed me, lied to me, or taken me for granted. So I struggle with believing God loves me, because if He did, why does He allow so many bad things to happen in my life? And I don't have that human man to model God's love for me.
> 
> It's one of those things where you conceptually know something, but are trying to translate it into an assurance in your heart that it's real.
> 
> ...


 
YES....to the bolded. I probably got a bit more than 1 hour sleep last night. Ended up praying till morning and couldn't figure out why I felt like visiting LHCF at this time. Indeed I needed some encouragement and the reponses to your post were certainly a blessing to me too, but I'm always ready to pray for someone else. The thing is last night in my frustration with my situation I was reading the Psalms and praying some of them which were sort of harsh on enemies (not the really, really harsh ones  though I was tempted) but I felt very distinctly that I needed to pray for the individuals who were hurting me like I had sarted praying for my husband during this week and saw amazing results. I always pray for my husband but I started praying Ephesians 1: 16- 23 and Eph 3:14-20. For example I start at verse 16 of chp 1 giving thanks for the individual and yes when I finally obeyed the prompt (took a while) I had to thank God that their attacks had pushed me so much closer to Him. Then I continued in verse 17, that God may give them the Spirit of wisdom and revelation etc...... I kept wanting to change my usual format but I felt something prompting me that God will not give them wisdom for doing me evil (that was one of my main constraining thoughts). That was last night so I don't have any testimonies concerning my enemies but when I finally did it I felt a shift in me. As I mentioned I started praying these scriptures over my husband and some issues we have been experiencing have miraculously sorted themselves out. But not overnight and I've had to fight through much drama including sudden memory flash backs of wrongs done that were getting me angry and withdrawn. I'm glad I fought through and Butterfly I assure you praying for you ex will release you from some of emotional weight, may be not overnight but follow you heart and do it even when you don't feel like it.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ladies you are so supportive and I really appreciate you. I was hesitant to put my story out there but I was at my wits end and felt my faith slipping. Thank you for your prayers and wise words.

Today in church I was teary throughout praise service and the sermon. I went up for prayer and my pastor had me to say "I am free" out loud - my mind is free to receive God. He prayed over us that God is about to do something bigger than us, that He is shattering limitations, breaking shackles, changing situations and freeing our minds.

I was reminded once again to speak over my situation, that life and death is in the power of the tongue. Someone just started an affirmation thread and it is right on time.

I am committing once again to keep encouraging the woman who is facing similar struggles to me, as well as to....gulp...pray for my ex. erplexed Despite the opposition that will surely come my way, greater is He that is in me than He that is in the world.  We are more than conquerors through Christ who strengthens us!!!




PG480 said:


> @ the bolded. I believe we all will struggle at some point in understanding and trusting in God's love for us, and admitting it to Him is the first step for Him to come on in and work in us. I know exactly how you feel about doing your best and seeing no acknowledgement or reward for the sacrifice, because I was a perfectionist with an ego (the worst kind in my opinion) I did everything "perfect" and was recognized by man for it, but didn't understand why God didn't recognize it (can I say HUGE EGO). This went on for years throughout my life but His grace still kept me. It was not until one day I said unrehearsed "Lord I just want to *know* you" sounds simple but it was a tall order for me to endure. " To know Him is to love Him and once we know that he loves us, it becomes easy to love Him, (even when times get hard). My mother use to trust Him in the good and bad (and we had baaad) and I use to wonder how such faith is possible, I'm not there yet, but I had to learn Butterfly 08, I had to learn because I thirsted for Jesus soo bad when I had no one to help. *The scriptures some days didn't console me enough, I needed something more, a testimony, a breakthrough something,* and he showed me and is still showing me. Continue to persist in doing well, for it is needed for things of the kingdom. I also kept a journal like you, and I feel when it rests on our spirit to keep a journal it is because God wants some of us to see the journey of growth for each testimony to show to to others, that there is a God. He is real, *there is purpose in the pain. *Also to add, yes when you do pray for those who have wronged you (your ex) the tactics of the devil tries to disturb your peace, because he knows you are purifying your spirit to pray for your enemies even as Christ did. This will almost always happen, but it is then that you stay even more committed to the prayer. Once again, it is not easy, but stay committed to it if God rests on your spirit to pray for them. Also I do not think it is a coincidence that you were able to minister to that lady, because God places those in our paths that we can minister to from our own experience. It is the only way it can be fully effective at crucial times to help those in need. I have to stop my posts here to do an errand, but if you want to PM, feel free to do so. But remember to stay encouraged and surround yourself with committed believers to lift you up in prayer, if there is none available right now ask God to send those on assignment to help build and encourage His children. He will do it, this I know. God Bless and is still praying for you


 
At the bolded, I know just what you mean. Like for my house, He allowed it to sell, that was HUGE. Every Sunday I drive by a house that was on the market around the same time as mine, and it's still for sale, almost a year after mine sold.  That could have been my house still sitting! A few months before my house sold God showed me a SOLD sign in my mind, and sure enough it happened. 

Perhaps there's an even greater stretching and building happening in me now where the promise fulfilled takes even longer, and the waiting process can get rough. God, if even one of my heart's desires were answered quickly, I can not put into words how grateful to God I would be.  Because I've been praying and crying over them for so long. 

But I will hang in there, keep re-reading your posts if I have to, and use my mouth to confess victory. Thank you once again.

Oh, I've been wanting to remove my post because it's so personal, but I don't feel led to yet. So we'll see....


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 27, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> I am committing once again to keep encouraging the woman who is facing similar struggles to me, as well as to....gulp...pray for my ex. erplexed Despite the opposition that will surely come my way, greater is He that is in me than He that is in the world.  We are more than conquerors through Christ who strengthens us!!!
> 
> Oh, I've been wanting to remove my post because it's so personal, but I don't feel led to yet. So we'll see....


 
Welp, not even an hour later and I am facing that opposition I knew would come. I just received 2 emails from my ex that the money he is late paying me (over $300) will be even later. That was it, no explanation or timeframe about when I can expect reimbursement. Then a second email threatening to report me for leaving our 12 year old daughter home alone briefly. I checked and legally Florida has no latchkey minimum age. The general consensus across states that do have a law seems to be 12 years old. There was no problem, she is fine, she never even called me, I had to check with her to make sure she was okay.

This is the type of stuff I deal with constantly. I am really gonna struggle praying for him. I mean what do you do, pray and ask God to bless your enemies who persecute you? Maybe I should start a thread on praying for your enemies. I am not kidding when I say I need some biblically-based way to pray for him, because I truly know not what words to utter, other than "burn him with fire." erplexed <----Only halfway kidding.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 6, 2010)

Butterfly08 and others ... how are you doing?

Still battling the constant tests here, but hanging strong.


----------



## MSee (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm growing. I'm seeing things in a different light. I actually am sorry for those who have been attacking me but due to their stance I no longer feel the need to hang around them and be dumped on. I no longer fear the lonliness or lack of support. God truly provides. I still battle against not reaching out to people or accepting show of friendships. That shows me that I have not quite healed emotionally. I am trusting God to give me wisdom in each relationship and to help me not to over react when someone makes a mistake because of the things others have done in the past.

An acquaitant who I had not spoken to for a while met me at a funeral on Saturday and gave me a 'word'. To be honest I've had to fight through skepticism to accept the fact that it must have been a revelation from God, since she couldn't have known I was praying for confirmation regarding the issue she raised. Anyway I'm moving forward and I believe the promise land isn't just an external destination where circumstances suddenly gets better and vindication comes. Although I expect those will happen I believe God is more concerned about my maturity and my internal peace and joy inspite of my surroundings. God loves me. We need to remind ourselves often of this simple but profound fact....God loves me, and I'm safe in Him.


----------



## foxee (Jul 7, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Butterfly08 and others ... how are you doing?
> 
> Still battling the constant tests here, but hanging strong.



 I'm still praying for you, sis.
I'm doing well although I have moments where I start to doubt myself.  "Is this going to work?"  "What if I made the wrong decision?"  The enemy is busy, y'all!  However, I'm continuing to praise the Lord, thanking Him for everything I have and even what I don't have yet.  This is the largest test of my faith I've ever experienced, that's for sure.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 7, 2010)

Ije4eva said:


> But I'll encourage you to focus on whatever area you can point to that God IS speaking, where the doors are opening for you and trust Him with the rest of your hearts desires until the day they come through. Take your focus off your wilderness right now if at all you can, you probably need a break so He can continue to do His work of healing in you. HTH!


 
I received more revelation on this - the scripture that says to seek ye first the kingdom of God and His righteousness and all these things shall be added unto you. Just confirmation that instead of worrying over my obstacles, I should keep my focus on God.

I've been playing Scripture every night and while I'm in the car, to bombard my mind with the word and shut out every thought that exalts itself against the knowledge of God. One other concept that was taught in bible study tonight is that the reason the enemy attacks our faith is because it is our shield against *his* attacks. Without our shield, we can fight with our sword - the word - but we get tired out from the constant battle with nothing to cover us from his offense. And eventually we lose the will and the strength to fight, so he has us right where he wants us.

I am doing a lot better. I was definitely in a low place a couple weeks ago. I am determined not to get there again by building my faith through fasting, prayer and the word.

Stay encouraged ladies!  Oh and the situation with my former enemy is progressing. I'm believing God for a COMPLETE victory.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 8, 2010)

MSee said:


> I'm growing. I'm seeing things in a different light. I actually am sorry for those who have been attacking me but due to their stance I no longer feel the need to hang around them and be dumped on. I no longer fear the lonliness or lack of support. God truly provides. I still battle against not reaching out to people or accepting show of friendships. That shows me that I have not quite healed emotionally. I am trusting God to give me wisdom in each relationship and to help me not to over react when someone makes a mistake because of the things others have done in the past.
> 
> An acquaitant who I had not spoken to for a while met me at a funeral on Saturday and gave me a 'word'. To be honest I've had to fight through skepticism to accept the fact that it must have been a revelation from God, since she couldn't have known I was praying for confirmation regarding the issue she raised. Anyway I'm moving forward and I believe the promise land isn't just an external destination where circumstances suddenly gets better and vindication comes. Although I expect those will happen I believe God is more concerned about my maturity and my internal peace and joy inspite of my surroundings. God loves me. We need to remind ourselves often of this simple but profound fact....God loves me, and I'm safe in Him.


 
Amen.  I pray that you continue growing.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 8, 2010)

foxee said:


> I'm still praying for you, sis.
> I'm doing well although I have moments where I start to doubt myself. "Is this going to work?" "What if I made the wrong decision?" The enemy is busy, y'all! However, I'm continuing to praise the Lord, thanking Him for everything I have and even what I don't have yet. This is the largest test of my faith I've ever experienced, that's for sure.


 
Thank you, foxee!  May the Lord bless you and bless you.  May He keep your faith strong.


----------



## loolalooh (Jul 8, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> I received more revelation on this - the scripture that says to seek ye first the kingdom of God and His righteousness and all these things shall be added unto you. Just confirmation that instead of worrying over my obstacles, I should keep my focus on God.
> 
> I've been playing Scripture every night and while I'm in the car, to *bombard my mind with the word and shut out every thought that exalts itself against the knowledge of God. One other concept that was taught in bible study tonight is that the reason the enemy attacks our faith is because it is our shield against *his* attacks. Without our shield, we can fight with our sword - the word - but we get tired out from the constant battle with nothing to cover us from his offense. And eventually we lose the will and the strength to fight, so he has us right where he wants us.*
> 
> ...


 
I pray that He grant you complete victory.  The bolded really speaks to me; I'm going to copy this and remember it.  Thank you for sharing.  God may have spoken through you for a situation I am (and maybe others are) going through.  Last night was the first time in months that I dropped my shield and sword ...  I'm am genuinely tired ... but truth be told, God will not let me go.  I am thankful for that.


----------



## Laela (Jul 8, 2010)

MSee,

I'm reading this book, _*"Power in Prayer, Taking your blessings by force"*_ by     Dr. Charles Agyin-Asare I find to be a good read. When I saw your post, what I read on Page 12 came to mind; so I encourage you to keep renewing your strength in the Lord. If you're not ready to reach out to people or accept friendships, that's OK because it seems you're in the middle of shedding your "feathers"  

Here's the entry from the book. I hope it is a blessing to you as it was for me when I read it. To God be the Glory:


*MOUNT UP AS AN EAGLE*​ 
There is a very popular Scripture in Isaiah 40:31 which reads: _*“them that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength. They shall mount up with wings as eagles. They shall run and not be weary, they shall walk and not faint.*_” The metaphor used here is that of an eagle mounting up high with its strong wings.

The fact is that the eagle is the king of the birds. Scientifically, it has been proven that the eagle can spy its prey five miles away because it has very powerful microscopic eyes. It can also live for over thirty years. Some scientists even believe that the eagle is able to live for probably fifty years and over. It is know that when the eagle’s feathers start getting weak, it goes among the rocks and uses its very sharp beak to remove all its feathers from its skin. After that, it uses its beak and talons to hit the rock till they fall off and the soft tissues come up. As a result of this, the eagle is not able to eat for a number of days. It is also unable to fly for a while so it spends the time resting on the rocks. After it has gone through this period of fasting (waiting), fresh feathers come up and its beak and talons grow again.

By this, the eagle is renewed to a youth and is able to fly stronger than before. He does not get weary and it is able to go after its prey better. The beak grows out stronger and the feathers and the talons are strengthened so it flies better and gets a better grip.
In the same way, the Bible says that those who wait upon the Lord, those who forsake themselves, make sacrifices and pay a dear price to wait on the Lord, the Bible says they will renew their strength, they will mount up with wings like the eagle. This is the reason why when you see praying men and women, their flesh probably looks young and fresh, they may be growing in age but you will find that they are growing stronger in faith. They are often bold, confident and strong on the inside. I have also noticed that people who often fast and pray, keep looking younger all the time though they may be growing old in age. This is because the more you wait in the presence of God, the more He breathes over you and the more His presences overshadows you and you renew your strength, you will run and not be weary and you will walk and not faint.



MSee said:


> I'm growing. I'm seeing things in a different light. I actually am sorry for those who have been attacking me but due to their stance I no longer feel the need to hang around them and be dumped on. I no longer fear the lonliness or lack of support. God truly provides. I still battle against not reaching out to people or accepting show of friendships. That shows me that I have not quite healed emotionally. I am trusting God to give me wisdom in each relationship and to help me not to over react when someone makes a mistake because of the things others have done in the past.
> 
> An acquaitant who I had not spoken to for a while met me at a funeral on Saturday and gave me a 'word'. To be honest I've had to fight through skepticism to accept the fact that it must have been a revelation from God, since she couldn't have known I was praying for confirmation regarding the issue she raised. Anyway I'm moving forward and I believe the promise land isn't just an external destination where circumstances suddenly gets better and vindication comes. Although I expect those will happen I believe God is more concerned about my maturity and my internal peace and joy inspite of my surroundings. God loves me. We need to remind ourselves often of this simple but profound fact....God loves me, and I'm safe in Him.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 8, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> I pray that He grant you complete victory. The bolded really speaks to me; I'm going to copy this and remember it. Thank you for sharing. God may have spoken through you for a situation I am (and maybe others are) going through. *Last night was the first time in months that I dropped my shield and sword ... I'm am genuinely tired ...* but truth be told, God will not let me go. I am thankful for that.


 
I was still wavering on Sunday, trying to hold on but tired of fighting. My pastor prophesied that the body of Christ has been attacked by a spirit of weariness, which has hindered our ability to believe and receive our victory. Pretty much everyone at church received the prophesy. For the past couple of weeks by the time I make it to Sunday I am on the verge of giving up, struggling within myself, crying in service because I know I should praise but I don't want to. But I really feel like I received my victory and encouragement to BELIEVE. So your post confirms in some way that this attack of weariness may in fact be universal. 

The rest of the word (I wrote down as much as I could) was that "God will give us new strength, that we should move by faith today to enter into victory tomorrow. We are being directed to a new path, we are at a moment of crossing over to a new land. Sanctify yourselves today in order to receive your victory tomorrow. Watch the presence of God closely. He has put the right spiritual leader in place to help us. Today is the day for a new faith action in us. Mix faith today and we'll see manifestation tomorrow. Allow God to bring hope back. God has come to break weariness off of us and out of our bones. He has come to cleanse our atmosphere of despair. Arise from depression. Today weariness and slumber is broken."

I remember crying days before "Lord I'm TIRED" - tired of waiting for manifestation. So this word spoke to me right where I was. I pray it's encouraging to you ladies as well. And no, I'm not tired yet. 



Laela said:


> *MOUNT UP AS AN EAGLE*
> 
> There is a very popular Scripture in Isaiah 40:31 which reads: _*“them that wait upon the Lord shall renew their strength. They shall mount up with wings as eagles. They shall run and not be weary, they shall walk and not faint.*_” The metaphor used here is that of an eagle mounting up high with its strong wings.
> 
> ...


 
I love this.  My pastor spoke on the painful renewal process of the eagle as well months ago, so thank you for posting this so that I can go over it more slowly and soak it all in. I have noticed the bolded as well - many of the faithful at my church are prayer warriors and others have reacted with shock when they find out how old we all are. Not that we're old.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 10, 2010)

How are you ladies doing? I am in a good place right now, and encouraging others. God is good. I am trusting in Him to bring me out in His perfect and wonderful way. 

Much love ladies!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 12, 2010)

In battle.

2 Corinthians 10:3-4 (New International Version)
3For though we live in the world, we do not wage war as the world does. 4The weapons we fight with are not the weapons of the world. On the contrary, they have divine power to demolish strongholds


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 12, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> I pray that He grant you complete victory. The bolded really speaks to me; I'm going to copy this and remember it. Thank you for sharing. God may have spoken through you for a situation I am (and maybe others are) going through. *Last night was the first time in months that I dropped my shield and sword ... I'm am genuinely tired ...* but truth be told, God will not let me go. I am thankful for that.


 
I've been there. I just could not do anything for a bit. I couldn't even think


----------



## alicianicole (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi ladies, I just rencently found this thread and want you all to know I am praying for us all.  I believe I've posted a bit about my situation before, long story short, I left my abusive husband and have obtained a restraining order/filed for divorce.  This whole ordeal has been a battle.  I have been in prayer and conversation with God b/c otherwise I would go insane.  Yesterday, he contacted my family demanding to see our infant on the day that he chooses, and so on.  I could go on for ever but the point is he is troubled.  I pray for him, though it is such a challenge.  Those of you who spoke of being tired, I understand completely.  

However this morning something truly amazing happened.  I  woke up early (worrying) and decided to read some scriptures. I cant explain it but I was lead to Romans 8: 31-39 and it touched me in a way that I have never felt before. For the first time I felt peace, and calm.


----------



## foxee (Jul 12, 2010)

Laela said:


> MSee,
> 
> I'm reading this book, _*"Power in Prayer, Taking your blessings by force"*_ by     Dr. Charles Agyin-Asare I find to be a good read. When I saw your post, what I read on Page 12 came to mind; so I encourage you to keep renewing your strength in the Lord. If you're not ready to reach out to people or accept friendships, that's OK because it seems you're in the middle of shedding your "feathers"
> 
> ...



The thanks button was not enough!  I'm going to put this book on my "must buy" list.

Your post also reminded me of one of my favorite Fred Hammond jams  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3cP9pen5DBA


----------



## LovelyRo (Jul 12, 2010)

Hi Ladies... I've been lurking this thread as I've been going through my own wilderness experience over the last couple of years.  I honestly feel like I am towards the end of my experience and I wanted to share something that really touched me this morning while I was streaming Pastor John Hannah from New Life Covenant Church in Chicago.

"I want to thank you for had you not did what you did, then I wouldn't be praising God the way I'm praising God because what you did forced me into a place in God that I never would have gone to on my own."

This has been so true for me.  God pulled me out of a horrible situation... one that was taking the life out of me.  He answered me when I called on him and though the road has been rough, my faith has been restored and I have been made anew!


----------



## MSee (Jul 12, 2010)

Laela said:


> MSee,
> 
> I'm reading this book, _*"Power in Prayer, Taking your blessings by force"*_ by Dr. Charles Agyin-Asare I find to be a good read. When I saw your post, what I read on Page 12 came to mind; so I encourage you to keep renewing your strength in the Lord. If you're not ready to reach out to people or accept friendships, that's OK because it seems you're in the middle of shedding your "feathers"
> 
> ...


 
'_Then those who feared the LORD talked with each other, and the LORD listened and heard. A scroll of remembrance was written in His presence concerning those who feared the LORD and honored His name._
_"They will be mine" says the Lord Almighty, "in the day when I make up my treasured possession. I will spare them, just as in compassion a man spares his son who serves him. And you will again see the distinction between the righteous and the wicked, between those who serve God and those who do not" Malachi __3:16__-18_

This thread always reminds me of the verses above.

Laela thank you, your words are truly appreciated. I read your post just today and it shook me. (I've been having problems getting on line and I'm sure the boost I get from this thread has something to do with it ) I think it was just yesterday I was musing that I feel like God has hid me in a rock, yet I feel very much 'naked'. That post describes just how I feel. I can also testify to the youth renewing benefits of fasting and praying. Not to long ago I sent some pictures to my sisters overseas and one said I looked like I found the fountain of youth and kept asking me for my ‘secret’. I can’t tell you how much I’ve had to fast and pray to make it this far. The things God revealed through fasting and prayer carries far more significance than my outward appearance though.

I am requesting your prayers because God has placed an assignment before me to use one of my gifts that I have not used in public for a long time now. I almost said no, but kept getting word to do it and do it with excellence. I keep hearing "You will be much better than you were before, because of all you've been through". So ladies I’m passing that word on to you and remind you that each day you go through you are getting better and stronger. That being said, I still feel a bit scared but I will push forward and soar.

For those who are feeling weary, take it from one who has voiced that sentiment time and time again..... GET YOUR JOY BACK. You may have to fight for it, laugh dry laughter, go draw a silly picture, laugh at your mistakes, read about Balaam and his donkey (in the KJV, that gets me chuckling), go roll about with a child, just do something until it starts coming naturally. If it’s too hard, start with giving thanks for even little things, and watch how gratitude brings joy. The joy of the Lord is our strength and the enemy knows that.


----------



## MSee (Jul 12, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> Hi Ladies... I've been lurking this thread as I've been going through my own wilderness experience over the last couple of years. I honestly feel like I am towards the end of my experience and I wanted to share something that really touched me this morning while I was streaming Pastor John Hannah from New Life Covenant Church in Chicago.
> 
> *"I want to thank you for had you not did what you did, then I wouldn't be praising God the way I'm praising God because what you did forced me into a place in God that I never would have gone to on my own."*
> 
> This has been so true for me. God pulled me out of a horrible situation... one that was taking the life out of me. He answered me when I called on him and though the road has been rough, my faith has been restored and I have been made anew!


 
I picked up a book by TD Jakes one day and on the page I opened, he was elaborating on the significance of your enemies in getting you to the place God wants you to go. He suggests even thanking your enemies. The example was although Peter was a friend of Jesus, he (Peter) would have tried to stop Christ from going to the cross, but Judas on the other hand made effort to get Him there with his betrayal. 

Personally I praise God for allowing me to go through what I have been through. I hate the pain but I've learned to be thankful for how much it brought me closer to God, therefore I accept everything He has allowed in my life and sloowwwly I'm learning to stop fighting it with my emotions.


----------



## Laela (Jul 12, 2010)

I'm glad you're not tired yet! 



Butterfly08 said:


> I remember crying days before "Lord I'm TIRED" - tired of waiting for manifestation. So this word spoke to me right where I was. I pray it's encouraging to you ladies as well. And no, I'm not tired yet.



*Foxee*... perfect song and I'm enjoying it!


*MSee*, the joy of the Lord _IS _your strength..Amen. You never know whom you're blessing with your testimony today...this is awesome.


*Alicianicole *and *All4Tris*, I enjoyed your testimonies. Thanks for taking the time to share what God has done/is doing for you both.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 1, 2010)

I know you ladies are in the land of milk and honey relaxing but please tell us how the remainder of your wilderness went.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 1, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> I know you ladies are in the land of milk and honey relaxing but please tell us how the remainder of your wilderness went.



Not everyone is in the land of milk and honey which is probably why the thread has fallen wayside while we are lead out and through things.


----------



## phynestone (Aug 1, 2010)

I feel like I'm still in the wilderness, but I'm slowly being moved out of it.


----------



## MSee (Aug 3, 2010)

It's like round 2 has started, but I'm believing God for a complete deliverance even if it's just my ability to go through without so much stumbling


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 3, 2010)

Glad to find this thread. I believe that I am making my way out of the wilderness. I have been promised a season of favor beyond anything that I have experienced before. The challenge now is to focus on the signs I see and not focus on what hasn't manifested yet. I have 3 friends also in the wilderness. Two of them often complain and murmur and one has issues of doubting-I am trying to encourage them and keep myself encouraged because I do not want to let negativity and complaining prolong my wilderness experience. I've already been here long enough-ready to get out!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 3, 2010)

Sashaa08 said:


> Glad to find this thread. I believe that I am making my way out of the wilderness. I have been promised a season of favor beyond anything that I have experienced before. The challenge now is to focus on the signs I see and not focus on what hasn't manifested yet. I have 3 friends also in the wilderness. Two of them often complain and murmur and one has issues of doubting-I am trying to encourage them and keep myself encouraged because I do not want to let negativity and complaining prolong my wilderness experience. I've already been here long enough-ready to get out!


 
I agree with 100% of your post.  Let me caution you to gird up your mind as you encourage your friends who are murmuring. One of the biggest attacks in my faith came after I had been encouraging someone who was going through a similar struggle. It was almost like their complaints became mine, I was crying, angry, depressed, questioning God bitterly. Cover yourself with prayer and the word, put on your spiritual armour as you encourage because you are doing spiritual battle for the Lord and the enemy doesn't like it when you build up your brother and sister. But don't stop! You will be victorious!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 3, 2010)

^^^  Thanks for the word, sis!

I have been taking notes and make it a point to daily repeat the promises of God outloud to myself so I can stay focused on what will be (even if it hasn't all manifested yet). You are right though-negativity can be contagious so I need to make sure that while I encourage them, i don't begin complaining and getting frustrated and depressed myself.

I agree-I will be victorious! So will you!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 3, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> I know you ladies are in the land of milk and honey relaxing but please tell us how the remainder of your wilderness went.


 
Nah, not out yet, trust you all would've heard about it already! 

BUT, I feel like what God intended to do in me during the wilderness is coming along well. I'm no longer unstable, constantly frustrated, I've been able to withstand temptation and even extend mercy to my most bitter enemy.  Holding grudges used to be one of my biggest stumbling blocks but I am slowly learning to let it go and forgive, even when the person continues to try to hurt me. Also, I am turning to God more when I get upset or frustrated instead of away from Him. So my relationship is being deepened. 

Recently I saw 2 visions about my journey. In both dreams I see green lush land. In one I am currently sbowering in water that sparkles like diamonds (I think this is a purification process).  Next in my path is like a car wash/agitator for an even deeper cleaning. Next is a brief storm.  Then I'm dressed in white and ahead is sunshine, green grass and a beautiful building, almost like a castle. 

In the second vision I had during church, the army of God is running towards God. As we run towards Him the enemy's army runs towards us. But we don't even fight, as they run through us they fall. Again we are running towards a very lush, green land.

I am learning that when I get visions, it's usually because I'm about to be tested.  But for me to actually see what I believe to be a representation of my Promised Land also makes me think it may be closer.  So I'm here but still praying and praising, and believing that in God's perfect timing He will bring me out.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 3, 2010)

^^ There may be giants in the land, but you are well able to conquer them.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 3, 2010)

Healing from abuse is a LONG wilderness Journey
you THINK you are healed
then something comes up that  you need to deal with. RECENTLY I have realized i am very fearful of angering God. He had to show that to me. He don't like that.

He loves me and he wants me to not be fearful in approaching Him.

sighs
abuse
I wish people understood that abusing others makes them have to go through a very difficult and painful journey to healing


----------



## Ije4eva (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow Butterfly08 thank you so much that was an answer to prayer.  I've been having dreams/visions as well lately and was asking God to help me understand them (I'm also trying to hold on in faith praising God so I can believe for His promises).  I saw the lush green meadow just a few days ago so its so interesting that you saw that.

In mine there were several gardeners actually first of all painting over the grass (it was green but kinda dull) to make it a very vibrant green.  Then then started cultivating the land and watering it.  Then all I could see was this amazing vast green beautiful meadow.  And I was at work in the dream (I find that part a little weird but oh well).  Anyway I think I'm getting more clarity on that particular one based on what you wrote so thanks for sharing.  If you have any other insights please continue to share!




Butterfly08 said:


> Nah, not out yet, trust you all would've heard about it already!
> 
> BUT, I feel like what God intended to do in me during the wilderness is coming along well. I'm no longer unstable, constantly frustrated, I've been able to withstand temptation and even extend mercy to my most bitter enemy.  Holding grudges used to be one of my biggest stumbling blocks but I am slowly learning to let it go and forgive, even when the person continues to try to hurt me. Also, I am turning to God more when I get upset or frustrated instead of away from Him. So my relationship is being deepened.
> 
> ...


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 3, 2010)

I had a dream I saw three people brutely killed. Sliced apart. 

I saw their bodies being thrown and the murders not even attempting to hide the bodies. It was two females and a male. The boy was not supposed to be killed but they killed him anyway.  Then he was laying  on my living room couch. Later not too long, but some time later the same young man was walking around at a gathering and standing next to me.  I couldn't stop staring at him, there were no marks on him...nothing. Also though nothing had ever happened.

God revealed to me that there is life in what looks dead. And things look really dead and trashed right now, more then they have ever been before, but I remember about Lazrus and how he was 4 days dead before Jesus called forth his life.  Also I had another dream I won't go into detail about, but I really believe it came true.  Not in the sense that I'm not sure, but what I saw and what happened to me yesterday vary but conincide.


Actually. I've been going through a lot, and I've had a lot of dreams, and a lot of pruning. One day I'll tell u guys what happened. Right now I'm trying to just wait on God, and yesterday he really helped me because I've been stuck on Romans 4 and He has given me several other things to focus on and experiences showing me He knows what I need. I'm not running ahead, because God gave me what I needed and then gave me what I wanted, but I didn't even care about what I wanted after I stood in awe of what I needed and the way not that I got it, but I didn't know I needed that and how it was that God gave it to me.


----------



## Kiadodie (Aug 3, 2010)

I'm glad I found this thread.  Right now I'm in the wilderness but I finally saw a small light. I had come to the point of losing all hope in God. 
I even stopped going to church AND praying AND reading the bible.

See, I had lost my dad, went thru a foreclosure AND a breakup all in one month. erplexed It has been the most difficult time in my whole life..to the point where I questioned God and his promises. 
Then i finally got up and went to my friend's church yesterday and received this message.

The pastor was preaching about how to be content in where you are in life..good times AND bad. As hard as it is , it is my lesson to learn. He was saying the only way God teaches most lessons is through hardship. He was also saying how people always think the grass is greener but it isnt. etc etc.
It was great and Im feeling so much better! Oh, and he also said when things are out of your control the only way to be content is to give the control over to God. This message really spoke to me!  My faith is being tested and also, I need to learn to be content during *all* circumstances in my life and I believe God is trying to teach me that.  

It's been a struggle but I'm moving forward praying that He will see me through this and that I will learn this lesson.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 3, 2010)

Should have posted these when I got them.  Anyway my statment for the rest of the night is that God is good!



> Tiffany Ann Lewis:
> Draw Me! A Wild Ride Through the Wilderness
> 
> _Draw me away, to where we become as one.
> ...


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 3, 2010)

> The Hebrew equivalent to the Greek word peirazo is nacah (pronounced naw-saw', Strong's #5254). As I have said before, Hebrew is a love language, a language of poetry and pictures. So, let's look at the Hebrew word nacah to see the beautiful spiritual picture the letters paint and find the supernatural hope that will see us through the wilderness.
> Nacah (the Hebrew word for test/tempt) is spelled with three Hebrew letters: Nun – Samech – Hey.
> Nun – The Sages say that the nun represents God's faithfulness. The nun also represents seed and life. Through this letter we can see that God is faithful. Beloved, He did not lead you to this wilderness so you could die there. "He who has begun a good work in you will complete it until the day of Jesus Christ" (Philippians 1:6).
> Samech – The samech represents God's support. The word samech actually means to lean, lay, rest, support (Strong's #5564). It is a letter that looks like a circle which has no beginning or end and can be seen as the heart of God where one can be protected by the strong outer circle. It looks like a hug to me, as the arms of God encircle and support me. Also, considering we are talking about trials in the wilderness, it's interesting to note that the letter samech also represents the sukkah, the tent that the children of Israel lived in as they traveled through the wilderness.
> ...



This is the rest of the devonational


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 3, 2010)

The Lord is a Jealous Lover; He's not trying to beat us down and reduce us to a pile of smoldering ashes, but He is drawing us again and again to our first love. "*'And it shall be, in that day,' says the LORD, 'that you will call Me "My Husband" and no longer call Me "My Master"'" (Hosea 2:16).*While my heart sings at this prospect, I am also painfully aware that this "humbling" is done through the tests, trials and temptations that we encounter here in the wilderness. We read in Matthew 4:1 that Jesus was "led up by the Spirit into the wilderness to be tempted by the devil." This is where it gets difficult, because in our weakened state we become vulnerable to the devil's lies. We may become desperate and try anything in order to get our prayer answered, or worse, we may lose hope and just give up the fight.


@ Bolded: *utterly speechless...

wow

um

WOW
SO  this means...
WOW
(SPEECHLESS) *


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 3, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> Not everyone is in the land of milk and honey which is probably why the thread has fallen wayside while we are lead out and through things.



I was joking. I know things a still difficult for a lot of people and I wanted a way to keep this thread going and to keep people's eyes on the prize.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 4, 2010)

http://www.christianbooksummaries.com/library/v3/cbs0310.pdf


This goes with a lot of things I have heard, and one of the devontials I just posted (I have some more) but about knowing why you are in this wilderness not just being in it


----------



## Kiadodie (Aug 4, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> *http://www.christianbooksummaries.com/library/v3/cbs0310.pdf*
> 
> 
> This goes with a lot of things I have heard, and one of the devontials I just posted (I have some more) but about knowing why you are in this wilderness not just being in it


 

Thank you for this!!! I just read it and it really spoke to me. It helps to know Im not the only one going through shattered dreams, literally. I'm going to get the book too!!


----------



## MSee (Aug 5, 2010)

I've decided that I'm going to ask God for a clear vision of my promise land whether external or internal. I'm going to write it down and I'm going to make steps to get there. If I was a thread starter I would begin one called "I got my eyes on the promise land". Ladies I'm just going to start noting even the little things God help me overcome. It's all in the preparation process. Lord knows I need to get the "Egypt" out of me . 

Sooo, I overcame today reading more of "The Bait of Satan" and accepted the fact that I had become offended by those who hurt me and this was affecting my life. It was hard to see because I usually forgive quickly but this time around......... Let's just say, I gave my imagination too much room to avenge me in private thoughts. Thank God for the Holy Spirit and conviction.

It's time to repent and trust God through obedience. I must let it go, just let it all go, it's time to rise. One thing that book reminded me of along with reading Psalms 119 is that God allows us to go through these things, but nothing anyone do to us can abort His purpose for us unless we give in to offence or other things He hates.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 8, 2010)

MSee said:


> I've decided that I'm going to ask God for a clear vision of my promise land whether external or internal. I'm going to write it down and I'm going to make steps to get there. If I was a thread starter I would begin one called "I got my eyes on the promise land". Ladies I'm just going to start noting even the little things God help me overcome. It's all in the preparation process. Lord knows I need to get the "Egypt" out of me .
> 
> Sooo, I overcame today reading more of "The Bait of Satan" and accepted the fact that I had become offended by those who hurt me and this was affecting my life. It was hard to see because I usually forgive quickly but this time around......... Let's just say, I gave my imagination too much room to avenge me in private thoughts. Thank God for the Holy Spirit and conviction.
> 
> It's time to repent and trust God through obedience. I must let it go, just let it all go, it's time to rise. One thing that book reminded me of along with reading Psalms 119 is that God allows us to go through these things, but nothing anyone do to us can abort His purpose for us unless we give in to offence or other things He hates.



Amen!! Thank you for this. 

I am a little down right now but I am not out. I have to stand firm on the promise of God. This too shall pass.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 8, 2010)

MSee said:


> I've decided that I'm going to ask God for a clear vision of my promise land whether external or internal. I'm going to write it down and I'm going to make steps to get there. If I was a thread starter I would begin one called "I got my eyes on the promise land". *Ladies I'm just going to start noting even the little things God help me overcome.* It's all in the preparation process. Lord knows I need to get the "Egypt" out of me .


 
I've been journaling almost daily for over a year now. It is amazing the things I write down that I believe God told me and then to go back and find out that it was accurate. A lot of it I forget. I have felt led to journal and don't feel that it's time to stop yet. Someone else mentioned that when this happens God wants to document the journey that I'm taking to confirm his omniscience and perhaps to help someone else. Journaling has been better than counseling for me. My mind is clearer, I understand better why I am upset, what is confusing me, what is hurting me, what makes me happy. 

If you are so inclined I really encourage you to journal. When I am feeling down, I flip months back to see how God has blessed me and already answered prayers. It lets me know that if He's done it before, He can do it again. 


Abdijz said:


> Amen!! Thank you for this.
> 
> I am a little down right now but I am not out. I have to stand firm on the promise of God. This too shall pass.


 
Yes, it will pass!  The promised land awaits your arrival.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Aug 8, 2010)

^^^I start and fall of journalling....I really do like it though


----------



## foxee (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi ladies!  

I moved about a week ago and everything has gone well.  I did have a moment last week that had me worried (but not for long!).

Before my move, I contacted a Dallas dealership about a used car purchase.  I was connected with  very nice woman who helped me to choose a car with everything I wanted: an affordable price, great gas mileage, low miles, etc.  The car was shipped from another city and all I had to do was test drive it upon arrival.  The morning after I arrived, I went to the dealership and fell in love with the car.  I gave the saleswoman my information as we discussed over the phone.  The manager would not allow me to purchase the car as I am self employed and she didn't believe the lender would accept my tax documents as proof of income (I did them myself).  I left without the car.  A few hours later the saleswoman called and asked if I could get my taxes reviewed by a professional.  I agreed.  

The next day I had my taxes signed off by a professional and resubmitted them.  Everything was a go and I could get my car the following day.  The next morning as I was preparing to go back to the dealership, the saleswoman called me once again with some bad news - after I left the dealership on Monday, the car was re-released into the inventory and there was a pending deal on it.  A woman was just waiting on her husband to co-sign.  So I would have to pick something else.  Ladies, I felt like the rug was just yanked out from under me!  I told my mom about the situation and she said, if I was meant to be, then the devil in hell couldn't keep me away from that car.  

Long story short, I drove the car home on Thursday!   

My move has not been perfect and there's been some bumps in the road (still trying to get my school situation worked out), but I am so grateful for the Lord's blessings.  People have gone out of their way to be kind to me.  I am not out of my wilderness yet, but I definitely see my life improving.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks, Butterfly08 for your words the other week. Just as you warned, the enemy tried to attack me. But it didn't work! I had praise parties and got recharged yesterday at church with a sermon that energized me and encouraged me. I am starting to see more and more manifestations to let me know that God is keeping every one of His promises.

BTW, everybody should definitely journal. When God tells me something, i repeat it outloud daily because I want to keep reminding myself of the promise to stay encouraged but also to speak it outloud so that the enemy can hear it and know that no matter what things look like, I am going to keep saying it until it manifests in its entirety.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Aug 10, 2010)

Foxee, that is so wonderful! I can't wait to start hearing all of the testimonies as we begin to cross over!!! 



Sashaa08 said:


> Thanks, Butterfly08 for your words the other week. Just as you warned, the enemy tried to attack me. But it didn't work! I had praise parties and got recharged yesterday at church with a sermon that energized me and encouraged me. I am starting to see more and more manifestations to let me know that God is keeping every one of His promises.
> 
> BTW, everybody should definitely journal. When God tells me something, i repeat it outloud daily because I want to keep reminding myself of the promise to stay encouraged but also to speak it outloud so that the enemy can hear it and know that no matter what things look like, I am going to keep saying it until it manifests in its entirety.


 
I am so happy to hear this! Thank God that you resisted the enemy's attack and praised God ANYWAY!!!  You will truly be blessed and your faith is being strengthened in the meantime.  Don't even get me started on journaling.


----------



## MSee (Aug 11, 2010)

Butterfly, I journal every now and then and I must say it has been a blessing and actually a big help to look back and confirm certain dates and events. I need to get consistent. There are some things that happen on Sunday that needs to be recorded for sure. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Aug 11, 2010)

^^^^
There is just something about being able to see when God made a promise or you made a request and you can go back and check it off as coming to pass!


----------



## loolalooh (Aug 31, 2010)

Bumping ... don't want this thread to die.  I sense more testimonies coming ...


----------



## foxee (Aug 31, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Bumping ... don't want this thread to die.  I sense more testimonies coming ...


 
FYI, got your PM want to reply but the system's not allowing me to!


----------



## luthiengirlie (Aug 31, 2010)

i Just came out of one.. don't know how to explainit without sounding crazy


----------



## Do_Si_Dos (Sep 1, 2010)

So I am realizing I am in a wilderness experience right now.  It is getting really difficult but I am really seeing the goodness of God in my situation.  Ladies stay encouraged and let's keep each other lifted up in prayer.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 1, 2010)

Sashaa08 said:


> ^^^^
> There is just something about being able to see when God made a promise or you made a request and you can go back and check it off as coming to pass!



 Journaling is what helped me to realize that one of the ways God speaks to me is in visions. I started remembering the dreams and visions I had been having and how several of them (not all though) were manifesting. It really is a valuable tool in your spiritual walk.



luthiengirlie said:


> i Just came out of one.. don't know how to explainit without sounding crazy


 
Just give it a try! We'd love to hear your testimony.


----------



## Guitarhero (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a new one.  It has to deal with people who are spiteful.  When others say awful things about you but you are not guilty of that, be strong.  That is certainly a wilderness.  Everyone has been affected by this recession but some of us more than others, depending upon their whole situation.  

It seemed that a certain ex- was getting all the cake and eating it too and speaking negatively continuously to people who don't ever see both sides.  I kept my cool, held my head up, deflected the nasty flaming arrows of the enemy (gossip, horrid accusations etc.) and still, somehow, I've come out on top yet again.  

But the thickest part of that wilderness was not feeling that G-d was blessing another over me because that would be jealousy setting in, it was recognizing out of humility the sheer desperation of the spiteful person to attempt to destroy another.  That person needs prayer and if you wait long enough, you will see that the hand that G-d has on His faithful is not quite the same as the hand on those who harm others.  It's not the same.  So, my wilderness was gaining more compassion to pray.  I've already had my crossing the Red Sea moment, now time to pray for my enemies through loving them enough to see beyond the hatred.  Another peeling of the onion skin gone.  What a relief.  G-d wishes us to have compassion for others.  It's not about what I can get, it's what the whole community of G-d can get, including those who do evil.  They are also welcomed into the house of G-d.  Hopefully, they will change in their hearts before it is too late.  But compassion for all...that's what He desires.

Exod. 33:18 Then Moses said, "Now show me your glory." 19And the LORD said, "I will cause all my goodness to pass in front of you, and I will proclaim my name, the LORD, in your presence. I will have mercy on whom I will have mercy, and I will have compassion on whom I will have compassion. 20But," he said, "you cannot see my face, for no one may see me and live." 21Then the LORD said, "There is a place near me where you may stand on a rock. 22When my glory passes by, I will put you in a cleft in the rock and cover you with my hand until I have passed by. 23Then I will remove my hand and you will see my back; but my face must not be seen."


----------



## luthiengirlie (Sep 2, 2010)

*at first it was tinnitus.. I was being driven mad.... I just  well I still have it.. i thought it was over but it keeps going. I'm getting tired and i recently got my heart broken... i just can't do it anymore. *
Just give it a try! We'd love to hear your testimony.[/QUOTE]


----------



## LovelyRo (Sep 3, 2010)

Last time I posted, I shared that I thought I was at the end of my wilderness experience... But, it's not over.


----------



## phynestone (Sep 3, 2010)

All4Tris said:


> Last time I posted, I shared that I thought I was at the end of my wilderness experience... But, it's not over.
> 
> God speaks to me in many different ways and while at church a few weeks ago, I asked God if it was over and if it was over send me a sign through this particular song I've been wanting to hear the choir sing for the LONGEST (I know, I was reaching)... instead the choir sang, "It ain't over."  I just burst out in tears because I'm thinking, "how much more of this can I take?"
> 
> ...



I think we all struggle with this. Keep praying and believing in HIM. A mighty work is being done in you.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 7, 2010)

All4Tris so many of your circumstances are similar to mine. I am also facing an extended Wilderness experience and it's definitely not over. I'm still waiting for and praying for breakthru. I do get weary sometimes. I know we walk by faith and not by sight but at some point there should be manifestation if we're faithful and obedient.  

Siggggghhhhhhh....I feel you. I am praying for my ex as well. It's a challenge...


----------



## foxee (Sep 10, 2010)

Received this in my inbox today, just thought I'd share:


_*Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou art with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. —Psalm 23:4
*_
Are you walking through a valley? As you walk, Jesus is walking alongside you, ready to pick you up if you should stumble. He is holding your hand and talking with the Father about your situation.

He is constantly presenting you to the Father. This is His only purpose in heaven. He calls your name before the throne, and He points to the mercy seat covered by His precious blood.

Today is no surprise to God. Tomorrow's headlines will not surprise Him either! He knows tomorrow better than you know yesterday. He has gone before you and prepared the way. You never walk alone. He is Jehovah- Jireh, the God who provides your need before you have a need.

If He is leading and you are following, you have nothing to fear. In fact, tomorrow in Christ is filled with possibilities, hope, and new beginnings.

*Thank You, Jesus, for going ahead of me and securing
my tomorrows. So today, I will rest in You—setting
aside every fear, anxiety, and worry. Amen.

*


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Sep 12, 2010)

foxee, Love this thank you again for sharing.


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 18, 2010)

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 19, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> *at first it was tinnitus.. I was being driven mad.... I just well I still have it.. i thought it was over but it keeps going. I'm getting tired and i recently got my heart broken... i just can't do it anymore. *
> Just give it a try! We'd love to hear your testimony.


[/QUOTE]

You CAN do it, you WILL make it, don't let the enemy convince you otherwise. I fell off for about a week and I had to realize that getting angry and not trusting God doesn't get me anywhere. So I dusted myself off and recommitted. You've come this far, don't give up now.



Abdijz said:


> How is everyone doing today?


 
I'm ok. I am still in the Wilderness but I feel like I'm in a pushing stage. Maybe that means my "baby", my promise is close. It feels like I've been pushing forever. This reminds me of when several women at my church all got pregnant around the same time. As we started comparing labor stories everyone else told me their pushing stage was 5 - 10 minutes. Mine was well over an hour. 

That's how I feel now. Like the pushing and pain won't ever end. I really have to renew my mind daily so that I don't give up. Because in labor, after 14 hours that's what I did when that pushing stage got bad. I said, "I need a break!" It's funny now because everyone in the room was like "No! You can't stop now!"  That's what I have to tell myself when it feels like my pushing stage is so much longer and harder than others.


----------



## LovelyRo (Sep 20, 2010)

Butterfly... I completely understand what you are saying... I just want to say it could be worse! I pushed for 4 hours! 

Anyhow, I'm doing OK today.  Every time I lose sight of God's plan, I become angry and discouraged.  Yesterday I realized that in the past couple of weeks, I haven't be committed to what He has called me to do.  The devil is trying really hard to distract me.  As new things are revealed to me, I just want to grab my son and run as far away as I can.  I know that's only working against God's plan.  I just have to keep the faith!


----------



## foxee (Sep 20, 2010)

I watched this broadcast yesterday and immediately thought of you ladies and this thread:

Cookies | Joel Osteen Ministries

Click the play button to watch the broadcast.  You can fast forward about halfway to get to the message.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks, Foxee! I encourage everybody to listen to this message. Very encouraging! I especially like where Pastor Osteen says that just because you encounter hard times and adversity doesn't automatically mean you have done something wrong-in fact, it could be that you are doing something right and you are becoming a serious threat to the enemy.

I also like when he explains that although the rain falls on the just and unjust, the difference is for the Christian, that no weapon formed against us shall prosper! Agreed and amen!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Sep 22, 2010)

Everytime I agree to do what God wants to attempt to do which he is telling me will bring me to the net place why does it seem like MORE gets shut down????


----------



## OhmyKimB (Sep 22, 2010)

Omg I watched this Sunday!!!! It's following me!



foxee said:


> I watched this broadcast yesterday and immediately thought of you ladies and this thread:
> 
> Cookies | Joel Osteen Ministries
> 
> Click the play button to watch the broadcast.  You can fast forward about halfway to get to the message.


----------



## foxee (Sep 23, 2010)

Okay ladies, I need your help!  We've discussed what it's like to be in a wilderness, but how do we know for sure when our wilderness has run its course?  It's been a year since my journey began and these days I'm feeling better than ever!  Of course I'm still in a work in progress but so many things I've prayed about have come to pass.  

Any advice for me?


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 25, 2010)

....................


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 26, 2010)

foxee said:


> Okay ladies, I need your help!  We've discussed what it's like to be in a wilderness, but *how do we know for sure when our wilderness has run its course?*  It's been a year since my journey began and these days I'm feeling better than ever!  Of course I'm still in a work in progress but so many things I've prayed about have come to pass.
> 
> Any advice for me?


 
That is a great question. I am wondering the same thing.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 26, 2010)

foxee said:


> Okay ladies, I need your help!  We've discussed what it's like to be in a wilderness, but how do we know for sure when our wilderness has run its course?  It's been a year since my journey began and these days I'm feeling better than ever!  Of course I'm still in a work in progress but so many things I've prayed about have come to pass.
> 
> Any advice for me?


 


Abdijz said:


> That is a great question. I am wondering the same thing.



I believe the answer to this question is when* "God says it's over"*.  Literally.  We all know he speaks to each of us differently - whether through a vision, dream, particular Scripture, other Christians, or an actual voice.  Through whichever means, He will tell you when it's over; that is my belief and that's been my experience of recent.  Just be still and listen carefully.  He revealed to me to follow a set of instructions for exiting the wilderness and entering the Promised Land over the course of the next several months.  The set of instructions is analogous to Him instructing the Israelites on how/when to enter Canaan.  God may or may not give you actual instructions, but *He will tell you "It's time" and what you need to do.*  The window will not be large enough for much err; I know that if I mess up, I'll be back in the wilderness for some years.  

I hope this helps and Hopefully others chime in as well ...


----------



## LovingLady (Sep 26, 2010)

Thank you for the reply loolalooh. I don't want to be hear any longer than I need to be so I am keeping my eyes on God. I pray that you move swiftly into your promise land.


----------



## loolalooh (Sep 27, 2010)

foxee said:


> I watched this broadcast yesterday and immediately thought of you ladies and this thread:
> 
> Cookies | Joel Osteen Ministries
> 
> Click the play button to watch the broadcast.  You can fast forward about halfway to get to the message.



Thank you so much for sharing this sermon, Foxee!  I, too, encourage everyone to watch this.

Some quotes from the sermon ...

_*For many of you, like the people of Israel, you are right next door to your Promised Land.  Your due season is right around the corner ... Now is not the time to get discouraged... It's the time to stay in faith.*

*You wouldn't be alive if God didn't have a purpose for you.*

*But on Friday, during the test, the teacher will just stand back and watch you quietly take the exam. * They know that you're prepared and ready to put into practice what you've learned.  Well, in the same way with God ... when it seems like He's silent, and we don't hear anything or feel anything, it doesn't mean that God has left you ... it doesn't mean that God isn't concerned.  He's right there with you during the test. *The silence means that God has you prepared. ... God being silent isn't a sign that he has forsaken you ... it is a sign that He has great confidence in you.*

If you pass the discouragement test, you'll step into a new level of your destiny.  If you'll just keep shaking off the discouragement ... God will keep taking you higher and higher.... *If the enemy can't keep you discouraged, you have taken away one of his greatest weapons.*
_


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 27, 2010)

Foxee and Lolalooh that is great news! Foxee you did ask a great question and off the top of my head I am not sure. From my reading it is a new place, a place you've never been. It could be a physical place or a spiritual one - perhaps for the first time in your life living free from some sort of bondage - shame, fear, lust, rebellion, unforgiveness, lack of faith. Perhaps it is a new job, a restored relationship, an awesome opportunity. It is a land of abundance, overflowing with milk and honey, but there are different challenges and you still have to stay close to God so that you don't get distracted by the good things God has provided for you there.

But I do agree that God will speak to you and confirm that you are there or are approaching. The wilderness was to starve out some old Egyptian mindsets and remove the ungodly influences that blocked you from fully trusting in God. So if you're entering your Promised Land you should be close enough to God now where you know His voice, and where you can ask Him to confirm to you what stage you are in, if you have arrived yet.  

I'm still trudging along, and I really haven't seen any breakthru on the 3 things on my prayer list. I do struggle from time to time but not as much as I used to. I got to a point where I said if those 3 things don't get answered I'll keep trusting that God will work some good out of it. My personal deadline is 3 months away and still nothing  but I'll keep trusting God.

For years I thought my name meant Butterfly in Arabic. (You see that's my screen name). But recently when I researched I couldn't find this meaning. I say that because recently I felt led to research the metamorphosis of a butterfly. I was really astounded by what I found, how closely it resembled my present circumstances - the lonely and miraculous process of transforming from a caterpillar to a butterfly. I wrote it all out in my journal, so I'll be back soon to share it with you ladies.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Sep 27, 2010)

I just want to say I'm tired. I'm being shifted like Peter and I'm just tired. And I really can't stop crying...and I'm just tired....


----------



## foxee (Sep 27, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> I believe the answer to this question is when* "God says it's over"*.  Literally.  We all know he speaks to each of us differently - whether through a vision, dream, particular Scripture, other Christians, or an actual voice.  Through whichever means, He will tell you when it's over; that is my belief and that's been my experience of recent.  Just be still and listen carefully.  He revealed to me to follow a set of instructions for exiting the wilderness and entering the Promised Land over the course of the next several months.  The set of instructions is analogous to Him instructing the Israelites on how/when to enter Canaan.  God may or may not give you actual instructions, but *He will tell you "It's time" and what you need to do.*  The window will not be large enough for much err; I know that if I mess up, I'll be back in the wilderness for some years.
> 
> I hope this helps and Hopefully others chime in as well ...


 


Butterfly08 said:


> Foxee and Lolalooh that is great news! Foxee you did ask a great question and off the top of my head I am not sure. From my reading it is a new place, a place you've never been. It could be a physical place or a spiritual one - perhaps for the first time in your life living free from some sort of bondage - shame, fear, lust, rebellion, unforgiveness, lack of faith. Perhaps it is a new job, a restored relationship, an awesome opportunity. It is a land of abundance, overflowing with milk and honey, but there are different challenges and you still have to stay close to God so that you don't get distracted by the good things God has provided for you there.
> 
> But I do agree that God will speak to you and confirm that you are there or are approaching. The wilderness was to starve out some old Egyptian mindsets and remove the ungodly influences that blocked you from fully trusting in God. So if you're entering your Promised Land you should be close enough to God now where you know His voice, and where you can ask Him to confirm to you what stage you are in, if you have arrived yet.


 
Thank you so much ladies!  I don't believe I've received confirmation from God that this is over . . it's more of a feeling that I have but I will continue to pray daily.  One thing I know for sure, this wilderness has given me such an appreciation for everything in my life.  From the food I eat, to my wonderful friends and family.  I thank God for these things every single day and will continue to do so everyday of my life.  Since I'm coming from a place where everything was literally stripped away, I will no longer take anything for granted.  

I watched Osteen like I do every week and had one of those "ah-ha" moments.  I sat down this morning and transcribed a portion.  Here it is:

(@ 22:50)
Cookies | Joel Osteen Ministries


_Think about this.  When you're in school taking a test, the teacher never talks during the test.  They stand up at the front of the room, very quietly, just watching all the students taking the exam.  If the test is on Friday, during the week they will talk.  During the week they'll get you prepared.  They'll show you how to study, explain the concepts, make sure you know exactly what's on the exam.  Monday through Thursday they'll be there to answer all the questions, make sure that you understand.  They'll even stay after school if they need to.  They'll go overboard to make sure that you're prepared for Friday.  But on Friday during the test, the teacher will just stand back, very quietly and watch you take the exam.  They know that you have the information that you need.  They know you're prepared, you're ready, now all you got to do is put into practice what you've learned.

Well it's the same way with God.  When it seems like he's silent and we don't hear anything, we don't feel anything, it doesn't mean that God has left you.  It doesn't mean that God is not concerned.  He's right there with you during the test.  The silence means that God has you prepared.  He wouldn't have given you the test unless he knew you were ready.  So often we think just the opposite.  When God is silent we think, "Oh man, God's mad at me.  I must have been doing something wrong because I don't hear anything, I don't feel anything."  No, God being silent is not a sign that he's forsaken you, it's a sign that he has great confidence in you.  He knows you've got what it takes.  He knows you're going to come through that test victoriously or he would not have permitted it.  

Now here's the key.  During the test don't get discouraged, fall apart, have a chip on your shoulder.  No, put into practice what you've learned.  Stay in faith.  Keep being good to people.  Keep coming to church.  Keep blessing others.  Stay in that attitude of faith.  If you do that just like Naomi, you're going to come into a new season of your life.  Your milk will begin to flow.  In other words, God will bring things out of you that you didn't even know was in you.  He'll give you supernatural ability that will take you places you've never dreamed of.  _


----------



## Sashaa08 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> I just want to say I'm tired. I'm being shifted like Peter and I'm just tired. And I really can't stop crying...and I'm just tired....


 
I wrote a long reply to your post, the computer froze, it was erased. The devil is a liar-I am just gonna type it again.

 There is nothing wrong with getting tired-but you cannot stop. If you are this tired that is a clear indication that you have already invested a lot of time, effort, and energy in to this task. Was it all for nothing? Of course not!

As the verse in your signature says, "though it tarry, wait for it. For it will surely come and not delay." So you can cry, and you can be tired-but you must stand and wait for it, for it will surely come. Stand on your promise. Keep praising and worshipping God. Thank Him for His kindness, generosity, and mercy. Change your focus from what has yet to manifest to past victories and daily mercies shown to you. Speak aloud your confessions of God's favor over your life. Stand still-and know that He is God. He has delivered you before and He will deliver you again.

For you my beloved:
YouTube - Donnie McClurkin - Stand


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kimbb I echo Sasha's sentiments. I really feel that this wilderness has been a long process for most of us. I think the Lord understands that we will get tired and frustrated at some point, because His word admonishes us NOT to get weary in well-doing, for in due season we SHALL reap if we faint not. Trust me when I say I've gotten frustrated and angry many a time. I mull over it for awhile and then I dust myself off, reflecting on the personal growth that I have made during this extended wilderness. While this road is long, hard and lonely, I am determined NEVER to go back to Egypt. It really wasn't ANY better. Hang in there, this too shall pass!


----------



## Butterfly08 (Sep 27, 2010)

Here is my butterfly analogy. As I mentioned upthread, for almost half my life I was led to believe that  my name mean Butterfly in Arabic. A man (Indian?) approached me while I was in California and told me so. Recently, I felt led to research the process of becoming a butterfly. This is when I found out that my name DOESN'T mean Butterfly.  Well, a month later I researched the process anyway. Tears were flowing freely as I learned the 4 stages of becoming a butterfly.

1. EGG STAGE: Monarch mommies lay their eggs on the underside of leaves. The eggs are a tiny dot. (I see this as a period of hiding. There were many times that my talent was overlooked or my intentions were misjudged. I felt like very few people really KNEW me.

2. LARVA STAGE: The butterfly sheds its skin 5 times during this stage. Each time a NEW, LARGER skin is waiting underneath.  (I see this as a constant growth, purification and sacrificial process. For much of my life, I haven't been able to hold onto anyone that I love. I'm constantly losing people who were dear to me, from a friend who got run over by a car when he was around 8, to my dad dying right before my 18th birthday). Or friends move away or are removed from my life. I've been in a constant shedding process, BUT I also feel I have grown. My skin is better able to handle adversity and attack. I can bounce back better from disappointments and despair. I am not so needy, and I care very little what others think of me. I am more confident in my Savior and the wonderful plans He has for my life despite what my circumstances look like). 

3. PUPATING STAGE: Once the caterpillar is fully grown, it leaves the milkweed and finds a safe place to pupate. It makes a silk-like mat, attaches to it, and drops down in order to hang upside down in a J shape! (Ok, this is what got me. My first name starts with a J. My life has been COMPLETELY turned upside down. I find it interesting that the caterpillar places ITSELF upside down - it recognizes that leaving the safe milkweed and dropping down is required, another sacrifice of what is comfortable, in order to allow change to take place).
    During this time the caterpillar's skin sheds for the FINAL time. This time the skin is a jade GREEN casing(the color of my birthstone).  Inside this tiny, inch long casing, the caterpillar will MIRACULOUSLY transform into a beautiful butterfly!  (The transformation spot is beautiful, but tight. I liken this to my present circumstances. I am living better than I ever have before, but there are 3 things missing from my life that challenge me emotionally. My place feels tight because I want to leave, but I can't. One other point - the transformation is miraculous. It will literally take a miracle from heaven in order for me to blossom fully).
     As soon as the skin is shed, the chrysalis is soft (vulnerable). Once it hardens, again it turns a beautiful jade green. But inside, DRAMATING THINGS ARE HAPPENING! The mouth is changing its purpose from chewing (hard labor) to sipping nectar from flowers (sustenance that is easier to obtain from the beautiful place the butterfly is destined to be).
    What was once ugly and repulsive, an outcast (reminds me of my ugly duckling years - inside and out), becomes one of the most beautiful creatures on earth! 

4. Finally, within the next 9 - 14 days, the transformation is complete. You can start to see the wings. BUT - INTERESTINGLY - there are NO visible signs that the butterfly will emerge from its shell! And then, SUDDENLY! The chrysalis CRACKS OPEN and OUT COMES THE BUTTERFLY!!!  At first its wings are tiny, crumpled and wet. It clings to the shell in order to get a blood-like substance (the blood of the Lamb?)  The butterfly is vulnerable until an hour later when its wings are fully dry and ready to fly. 4 - 6 days later, the butterfly is old enough to mate. 

This truly blessed me and I hope it does for you as well. What struck me was the NO VISIBLE SIGNS that the shell was about to crack. But it will, SUDDENLY. God didn't create us to live cooped up in shells all our lives. He intends us to live abundant lives and to help others through similar struggles.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Sep 28, 2010)

I got this yesterday and I could barely read it. But I did today and hopefully it helps someone.

_*Francis Frangipane:
Your Appointment with Your Destiny is Still Set*_

Appointed Times
In spite of escalating turmoil in our world, there remains one last, great outpouring of mercy during the end times (see Matthew 24:14; Acts 2:17). This supernatural season of grace has been predetermined. It is an "appointed time" of the Lord.

For those unaware, an appointed time is, in truth, an open display of the sovereignty and power of God. In it we discover with absolute certainty that nothing is impossible for God. For this is a season when God fulfills His will on earth, fulfilling in the process His promises, and the hopes and dreams of His people.

The Psalmist wrote, "But You, O Lord, abide forever, and Your name to all generations. You will arise and have compassion on Zion; for it is time to be gracious to her, for the appointed time has come" (Psalm 102:12-13).

There is an appointed time coming for Israel, and an appointed time for you and me. If the Lord has promised, He will certainly bring it to pass.

*Recall:* Abraham and Sarah had waited in faith for a quarter of a century for the promise of God. Finally, as they neared one hundred years of age, the Lord told Abraham, "At the appointed time I will return to you - and Sarah will have a son" (Genesis 18:14). One year later, "at the appointed time" (Genesis 21:2), Isaac was born to aged parents!

While there are, indeed, appointed times of judgment (see Mark 13:33), the phrase most frequently represents a time, preset by God, when He reveals "wonders, plans formed long ago, [that unfold] with perfect faithfulness" (Isaiah 25:1).

Demons may stand arrayed against the Lord; nations may align themselves to fight Him. It does not matter. He who sits in the heavens laughs. For He makes "all things [His] servants" (Psalm 119:91). Even His enemies' plans for evil are reversed and made to serve the purpose of God (see Genesis 50:20; Romans 8:28; Acts 2:22-23).

If God gave you a vision, a spiritual hope or dream for your future, there will be an appointed time when that which God spoke comes to pass. Thus the Lord assures us,

"Record the vision and inscribe it on tablets, that the one who reads it may run. For the vision is yet for the appointed time. It hastens toward the goal and it will not fail. Though it tarries, wait for it; for it will certainly come, it will not delay" (Habakkuk 2:2-3).

If you have a vision or promise from God, that vision also has a time of fulfillment. Write it down and place it where you can see it every day. Though it tarries, wait for it. For it will certainly come to pass at the appointed time.

Appointed Servants of God

When the Lord manifests Himself openly in an appointed time, He actually moves through a power grid He established in hiddenness during the time of preparation. His work appears suddenly, but its preparation may have taken many years. Either way, an appointed time flows through appointed people. He predestines the time of their breakthrough in advance, even as He works silently within their hearts in preparation.

Consider the Lord's word to His disciples: "You did not choose Me but I chose you, and appointed you that you would go and bear fruit, and that your fruit would remain" (John 15:16).

Every disciple feels that, at some point, he or she chose Christ. Yet, the deeper truth is that God chose us before the foundation of the world and has been working in us. At the appointed time we choose Christ, but only after He chose us (see Ephesians 1:3-5). We could not even come to Christ had not the Father drawn us (see John 6:44).

Yet, He who chose us also appointed us to bear much fruit. The same power that worked surrender in us and then inspired our faith continues to work in our hearts throughout our days, appointing us to bear fruit. The idea that we can just sit quietly in church is a deception. You may look at your life and feel unfruitful. But God is not done with you yet. Do you believe God has chosen you? Then believe also that He has appointed you to bear fruit.

The Enemy's Work

One may argue, "But I know people who were good Christians who have fallen away." Yes, but in many cases you will find that, at some point, they fell into deep disappointment about some failed spiritual expectation. Disappointment is not just a sad, emotional state of mind; deep disappointment actually can sever our hearts from faith. It is the enemy's work. Demonically manipulated disappointment can actually "dis-appoint" a person from God's destiny for their lives.

I have known many who were doing well, moving toward their appointed destiny. The future God had for them seemed almost close enough to taste. Then they became disappointed in someone or something. By accepting into their souls this demonically manipulated disappointment, their faith turned dormant; a bitter winter took over their souls. It is here, even in the throes of disappointment, that the righteous learn to live by faith (see Habakkuk 2:1-4).

We all face times of disappointment. I went through a time when the promise of God seemed like a foolish spiritual fantasy. For nearly three years I had not been involved in pastoral ministry. No doors would open. God was doing a work in my soul to cause me to trust Him, but I felt abandoned and cut off from my calling. In a moment of abject honesty, I prayed, "Lord, You promised that those who believed in You would not be disappointed. Master, You know all things. Look at my heart. I am full of disappointment."

The Lord simply replied, "Your life is not over."

Of course, I knew that. I was a healthy young man not older than forty. Yet, the spell of disappointment had flooded my soul with darkness, causing me to conclude erroneously that God was done with me.

Listen well my friend: Satan can stop our destiny if we accept the power of disappointment into our lives. Once we accept the heaviness of a deep dis-appointment, backsliding is often not far away. You see, dis-appointment cuts us off from our vision, and without a vision people perish.

Are you carrying disappointment in your heart? Renounce it. Forgive those who have let you down. Have you personally or morally failed? Repent deeply and return to your Redeemer. Holy Spirit, I ask You to remove from my brother and sister the paralyzing sting of disappointment!

Beloved, the Spirit of God has come to release you of the effect of the dis-appointment. He reminds you, your appointment with your destiny is still set.

_Francis Frangipane 
Ministries of Francis Frangipane 
Email: francis1[USER=272860]Fran[/USER]gipane.org_


----------



## MSee (Sep 28, 2010)

Kimbb, I read one of your post yesterday about being tired but was not able to respond. After praying I came on to tell you that the greater your destiny the more the enemy will try and destroy you, discourage you or at least delay you. I read the title of the last post and I decided to reply before reading because I wouldn't be surprised if the message is simillar and what I felt lead to tell you is probably a confirmation.

Please don't get weary in doing well. I know that's easier said than done but take it from one who has gotten weary too many times.... rest, eat as well as you can, look at yourself in the mirror and smile and encourage yourself. Yes I learned to preach to myself. It's good when people speak positive things into our lives but it's even more powerful when we internalise it and speak it to ourselves.

I'm praying for you. Going back to read your post now. I'm sure it will be good.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Sep 29, 2010)

This is how I feel. Thanks guys for the prayers I'm praying for you guys too.

The Lord Is Able And Most Willing 
Matthew 8:3
3Then Jesus put out His hand and touched him, saying, “I am willing; be cleansed.” Immediately his leprosy was cleansed. 



When you see someone receiving a miraculous healing or financial breakthrough, do you ask, “What about me, Lord?” I believe that the leper who came to Jesus must have asked the same question. 


He must have heard or seen from a distance, since he was not permitted to be in public places by the law, how Jesus had healed the sick. So he had no doubt that Jesus could heal him, but he was not sure if Jesus would. He said to Jesus, “Lord, if You are willing, You can make me clean.” (Matthew 8:2) He was confident of the power of God, but not the love of God for him. 


*Like the leper, maybe you don’t have a problem believing that God can give you your miracle, since He is Almighty God. But you are wondering if He will do it for you.* My friend, let Jesus’ actions and answer to the leper settle this question once and for all. He stretched forth His hand, touched the leper and said, “I am willing; be cleansed.” And immediately, the leper was healed. 


I want you to notice that Jesus touched the leper. He could have healed him from a distance with just a spoken word. He had healed others this way as in the case of the centurion’s servant and the Syro-Phoenician woman’s daughter. So why did He touch the leper? 


Jesus knew that for so many years, the leper had been cut off from his family and society, so he must have been feeling dehumanized. I believe that Jesus touched him to make him feel human again, to make him feel loved and accepted again. His touch was His love language to the leper. 


Can you see God’s heart of love here? Can you see how much He loved the leper? That is how much He loves you! The day that you come to know God’s heart of love and believe that He wants you blessed more than you want to be blessed is the day that you receive your miracle! 


Beloved, catch a glimpse of God’s heart of love, and you will believe that He is not only able, but also willing to make you whole! 

-Pastor Joseph Prince


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 3, 2010)

This is very powerful. 



Kimbb said:


> Can you see God’s heart of love here? Can you see how much He loved the leper? That is how much He loves you! *The day that you come to know God’s heart of love and believe that He wants you blessed more than you want to be blessed is the day that you receive your miracle!*


----------



## loolalooh (Oct 4, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> I got this yesterday and I could barely read it. But I did today and hopefully it helps someone.
> 
> _*Francis Frangipane:
> Your Appointment with Your Destiny is Still Set*_
> ...


 
You have no idea how much I need this now.  Thank you!


----------



## LovingLady (Oct 12, 2010)

Psalm 47 :Rose:

 1. O clap your hands, all ye people; shout unto God with the voice of triumph.

 2. For the LORD most high is terrible; he is a great King over all the earth.

 3. He shall subdue the people under us, and the nations under our feet.

 4. He shall choose our inheritance for us, the excellency of Jacob whom he loved. Selah.

 5. God is gone up with a shout, the LORD with the sound of a trumpet.

 6. Sing praises to God, sing praises: sing praises unto our King, sing praises.

 7. For God is the King of all the earth: sing ye praises with understanding.

 8. God reigneth over the heathen: God sitteth upon the throne of his holiness.

 9. The princes of the people are gathered together, even the people of the God of Abraham: for the shields of the earth belong unto God: he is greatly exalted.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Oct 31, 2010)

I am just soooooooooooooo through.  I just don't trust in God any more. All my life I have prayed and cried for certain things and none of it has come true for me. It doesn't matter whether I live right or don't, still the same outcome, no difference, just disappointment after disappointment. This past year I have stretched myself harder than ever before to trust in God and live holy, forgive people who have hurt and abused me, clean up my life, give up sin, and I can honestly say nothing has changed. Nothing that I can wholly give credit to God for.

Just as soon as I get a tiny piece of happiness, something comes to snatch it away.  Over and over, without fail. I truly feel like God has abandoned me. At least the Israelistes had each other. I have noone (here) and I'm stuck in a place I don't want to be with no hope of leaving.

I am at the point either God* SHOWS ME *something or I won't trust any more. I won't even try. Even with the Israelites He was their fire by night, cloud by day. He parted their Red Sea, miracle after miracle, and they still chose not to believe and trust. I have no miracles. No answered prayers. Just me trying to say "ok maybe God has a better plan. I'm hurt that this didn't work out but He must have something better for me." But nothing. 35 years and no better plan, just hurt and pain. No beauty for ashes...just ashes.

I am sorry to complain but I am just so done with Him!!!!!! 

I have worked sooooooooooo hard on my degree for the past 5.5 years, through a tree falling on my house, a nasty divorce, struggle after struggle, and NOTHING to show for it!!! He has abandoned me all my life!!!!  

My mom says I'm bargaining with God, saying I did this now You must do that for me....but my question is, what is the point in being on earth if the entire time is miserable? If God allows you to have desires but never lets ANY OF THEM come true? If that's the case, I should have just gone straight to heaven after I got saved. Why live on earth unhappy all the time? Am I WRONG for wanting God to move on my behalf? Am I wrong to expect that if I give, fast, pray, praise, and live holy that I shouldn't get SOMETHING that I want out of this life? 

At some point, there has to be a manifestation. Otherwise...why keep hoping and trusting in God for something that will never come to pass?

Just so done.


----------



## Guitarhero (Nov 1, 2010)

Butterfly08, I have walked in some of your shoes.  What I can say is that you are depressed over the situations and have forgotten that the sky is beautiful, the grass is beautiful, the majestic deer is beautiful...and all point to Him.  His love for you is undying, even in spite of the pain He is allowing in your life.  Find one thing that is beautiful and thank Him for it.  If you do this daily, you will begin to see that there are many more we can be thankful for.  

Some will tell you that G-d means for  all to be happy, rich, married, successful...but I do not think that is true.  Sometimes, He takes people and puts them through the fire.  Might seem unfair, and I also accuse Him of such at times.  But then I find that small one thing that is beautiful that I had overlooked.  Maybe He uses all those tears as a sacrifice in this world.  

St. Teresa de Avila recorded in her writings to Jesus that she was tired of all the other sisters' gossiping and mistreatment of her.  And Jesus told her, "but that is how I treat my friends."  She replied, "no wonder you don't have many friends."  That's kinda it.  He is allowing you to join in on His continuing sacrifice.  It's a very deep spiritual place in planes you cannot fathom now.  Your tears and heartache are not wasted.  Take heart dear one!  But I will pray that He will send you a flower of hope.  You will receive that flower and when you do, you will know He is with you.


----------



## MSee (Nov 1, 2010)

Butterfly, today I heard a Minister say the devil always attack just before promotion. I stopped to consider that statement because I too can distinctly recall periods of my life where I frankly gave up, messed up, let my besetting sin run wild because I was "hurt", disadvantaged, wronged and there seemed to be no vindication. Surprisingly after many of those times an opportunity opened and I was just too out of place to fully rise to the occasion. The darkest moment is indeed before dawn and being a person of way too strong emotions I've had to learn to fight off the issues in me and force myself to do what's right. I pray that you will rise out of your discouragement. Remember that even some of the great men of God that we read about in the scriptures have been where you are. Elijah, mighty prophet calling down fire from heaven was ready to die after one threat from his persistent adversary Jezebel.

Remember some of the things God did for him .... made him rest (you seemed to be doing much and may be more exhausted than you realise, consider making yourself get some good rest if that is so); God fed him; gave him water; then instructed him led him to a safe place and then spoke. My advice would be what you already know. Rant directly to God then wait.......The weapon of discouragement may have been sent ahead to stop your blessing. Actually as Alma alluded to, you may not be seeing the blessings that are around you.

You have been a such a powerful example of an overcomer that reading your post is more disheartening than the things you have revealed that you went through. I certainly will be praying for you.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 1, 2010)

Butterfly08, Do not give up on God- from the way I am reading your post I can say your breakthrough is on it's way. I know how you feel trust me I do. I go through those same moments I snap myself out b/c God has brought me too far to leave me and you. Look at all the good God has done for you now and then thank God for what is on it's way. Write down every night what you have in your life what is making you happy now. Remember God is Able. You also have us here on this board your post just blessed me and others who feel the same way at time we all been there.

(((((((BIG HUG )))))))))) and do not  give up.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 1, 2010)

Butterfly08, I had a similar occurence about a decade ago. I was convinced that God either hated me, was angry at me, was ignoring me, or all of the above. I went to church but my heart wasn't in it. I prayed half-heartedly but didn't ask for anything (why bother, when the answer was always no?).

God answered my prayers a year later-not the way that I assumed He would but the result was the same. I later understood why He didn't do it the way that I had been asking (I was used to answer somebody else's prayer).

Don't let what you don't know, change what you do know. One verse that helps me when I am discouraged is to speak Psalm 27:13 outloud. 

Amplified Version: "[What, what would have become of me] had I not believed that I would see the Lord's goodness in the land of the living!"

NKJ: I would have lost heart, unless I had believed that I would see the goodness of the LORD in the land of the living.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 1, 2010)

MSee said:


> Butterfly, today I heard a Minister say the devil always attack just before promotion. I stopped to consider that statement because I too can distinctly recall periods of my life where I frankly gave up, messed up, let my besetting sin run wild because I was "hurt", disadvantaged, wronged and there seemed to be no vindication. Surprisingly after many of those times an opportunity opened and I was just too out of place to fully rise to the occasion. The darkest moment is indeed before dawn and being a person of way too strong emotions I've had to learn to fight off the issues in me and force myself to do what's right. I pray that you will rise out of your discouragement. Remember that even some of the great men of God that we read about in the scriptures have been where you are. Elijah, mighty prophet calling down fire from heaven was ready to die after one threat from his persistent adversary Jezebel.
> 
> Remember some of the things God did for him .... made him rest (you seemed to be doing much and may be more exhausted than you realise, consider making yourself get some good rest if that is so); God fed him; gave him water; then instructed him led him to a safe place and then spoke. My advice would be what you already know. Rant directly to God then wait.......The weapon of discouragement may have been sent ahead to stop your blessing. Actually as Alma alluded to, you may not be seeing the blessings that are around you.
> 
> You have been a such a powerful example of an overcomer that reading your post is more disheartening than the things you have revealed that you went through. I certainly will be praying for you.


 
Thank you. I can relate to your post, and I agree I probably need some sleep. It's hard though because I work FT and this semester is soooo grueling. I have been working most of the semester on (one) of my final projects and I'm barely 1/2 done with only 3 weeks to go (not counting other assignments due in between). It is hard to get rest but I always tend to get depressed when I am deprived. I will probably turn in early tonite and pick everything back up tomorrow.



Highly Favored8 said:


> Butterfly08, Do not give up on God- from the way I am reading your post I can say your breakthrough is on it's way. I know how you feel trust me I do. I go through those same moments I snap myself out b/c God has brought me too far to leave me and you. Look at all the good God has done for you now and then thank God for what is on it's way. Write down every night what you have in your life what is making you happy now. Remember God is Able. You also have us here on this board your post just blessed me and others who feel the same way at time we all been there.
> 
> (((((((BIG HUG )))))))))) and do not  give up.



Thanks. My emotions still haven't changed much, but I'm not going to use this as an excuse to sin (well, except for my lack of faith). I made some commitments to God and despite how angry I am at Him I will not drop them over this. I can't say I'm not giving up though, I still need to see some action right now. We'll see...



Sashaa08 said:


> Butterfly08, I had a similar occurence about a decade ago. I was convinced that God either hated me, was angry at me, was ignoring me, or all of the above. I went to church but my heart wasn't in it. I prayed half-heartedly but didn't ask for anything (why bother, when the answer was always no?).
> 
> God answered my prayers a year later-not the way that I assumed He would but the result was the same. I later understood why He didn't do it the way that I had been asking (I was used to answer somebody else's prayer).
> 
> ...



Yes, I have listened to that very same scripture over and over, and it always resonated with me. Maybe I'm warping it now but that perfectly describes how I'm feeling. I am fainting because I don't believe I will see the goodness of the Lord in the land of the living.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Thank you. I can relate to your post, and I agree I probably need some sleep. It's hard though because I work FT and this semester is soooo grueling. I have been working most of the semester on (one) of my final projects and I'm barely 1/2 done with only 3 weeks to go (not counting other assignments due in between). It is hard to get rest but I always tend to get depressed when I am deprived. I will probably turn in early tonite and pick everything back up tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

No lecture
No scripture
No xyz from me

I just want you to stay around for the tomorrow, the day after, the month after, the years after, the decades after.  

Why?  

Because each moment adds up to what you've been praying for. Butterfly, it all adds up to the good that God has just for you and you only.  

You're just tired and you need rest.  Rest from giving all of you to all of what life has called upon you to do.  You've given so much that there's so little left for you.

Or so it seems.  

Cuddle up in the arms of the One who loves you, God your Father in Heaven.  Cuddle up in His arms of wonderous love; love unrecycled, love untouched by anyone else,  Love that has been ear marked only for you.  

Let your moments add up and watch for the Harves of your life and blessings to overtake you with showers from Heaven.  

I promised no scripture, no chapter, no verse.  But I didn't promise to omit one of these.  

    

God has bigger wings to wrap you and surround you with all that you have been working so hard to achieve.  He has seen your hard work, and all of your hard labour and each task has been recored within His heart, and God is giving you a brand new start to rest and to begin to live again, here on earth.  

Just rest precious Butterfly.  That's all you need to do is just rest.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Nov 2, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> No lecture
> No scripture
> No xyz from me
> 
> ...




I know this wasn't directed towards me but this is what i needed to hear in the bolded.
I feel like EVERYTHING is an uphill battle in my life right now. it's so bad that my grandmother even notices that I am so drained and heavy-laden
my relationship with my boyfriend
school
just fustrated

I'd never though love would be like this.. a part of me feels like he doesn't care anymore and he's just going through the motions but the Holy Spirit says to stay... so i'm staying... but i am emotionally detached in a sense
and i'm trying to figure out my career..
so rightnow I'll just trust in YHWH and rest in HIs prescence and Le Him deal with everything else... I am getting tired.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> I know this wasn't directed towards me but this is what i needed to hear in the bolded.
> I feel like EVERYTHING is an uphill battle in my life right now. it's so bad that my grandmother even notices that I am so drained and heavy-laden
> my relationship with my boyfriend
> school
> ...



Precious Love...  

Whenever you feel that tired, just rest and allow God to love you with His best.  

Don't even think about tomorrow for tomorrow has already been labeled as a day adding to your harvest of blessings.  And you have to stay around and be 'selfish' so that no one else can have them; for God has 'engraved' [not written with a marker] but He has engraved your name upon each one.    

Let it go, let your mind just go, let your body just go and leave your cares in the arms of Jesus, afterall, He paid for all of your cares and at a price that none of us could ever, ever, ever, match.  

luthiengirlie, just as when you were that precious little baby in your mommmie's womb, you took absolutely no thought of tomorrow... none.  You didn't have to, for your tomorrow's were already taken care of and pre-planned by God's heart for you.  

You are still a baby in the womb, yet this womb is located in the heart of God the Father.   Yes, you are snuggled right there; safe and sound. 

May I break my promise about not quoting a scripture?  

Isaiah 49 shares; Can a mother forget her nursing child?  Therefore, neither will God forget you, for He has engraved you upon His hands."  

Little one, Little Luthiengirlie ... you are incubated in His love. Not a plastic issolate that hold the 'preemies' in the nurseries, but in the hands of our all powerful, all mighty, all loving Father of Fathers.... our Father God.

Hold on to the love who loves you more than any love that we could ever understand or describe.  Let God take care of your next moment, because you acutally have no choice, only because God has already taken care of your entire Life for you to live it's full completion here on earth.   

Can yuou do that?   I know you can.  God knows you can.  And You know this too. 

And may I add just a little 'girl-to-girl' moment here?  

Ain't none of us are going anywhere until we are ankle length with our hair growth and have it tripled around our waistlines and long enough to cut it and grow it back again at least 10 times and expecially until we invent our own 'hair stores' and not make the Asians rich; and have a product that makes hair grow 2 inches ........

Overnight!  

And then we can show off and not share out secret hair formula and the folks on Black Hair Media can be jelly' and we don't care, cuzzzzzzz, we got the hair down to our ankle bones.  

I think I'm staying... How about you?  

I love you, precious sister.  Don't ever doubt that, for it is coming from my heart which truly cares and even more from the heart of God who cares far more than we can ever measure. 

Rest baby girl...   Your tomorrows are promised with blessings.  :Rose:


----------



## luthiengirlie (Nov 2, 2010)

Shimmie said:


> Precious Love...
> 
> Whenever you feel that tired, just rest and allow God to love you with His best.
> 
> ...




THank you so much... I"m giong to print this out.. I am not a crier.. but i just feel like having a good cry.. this year has been more down than up... and what is supposed to be up is down.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Nov 2, 2010)

Just wanted to check back in to see how everybody was doing. Glad to see Shimmie weighing in-she's always so encouraging and loving!!

Sometimes the toughest thing to do is stand still and rest in God. I am working on getting better on that and it makes life a lot less stressful the better I get at stepping aside and let God take care of results (because I am by nature an independent, goal-driven, results-oriented person).

Hang in there Butterfly08 and all my sisters working our way through the wilderness.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2010)

luthiengirlie said:


> THank you so much... I"m giong to print this out.. I am not a crier.. but i just feel like having a good cry..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
"Down' is always up... with Jesus... for:

"...He maketh me to lie down in _Green Pastures_ ... [and while there] .... He restoreth my soul." [Psalm 23]

Baby girl, When you are down, look up, the face of God is smiling upon you....in love.  And there is no greater love than God's.  For it always picks you up and in Him, you will not sink low, only arise. 

"Arise and be healed... in the name of Jesus...' for He has restored your soul.   

Only God... Only God, Only God.  :Rose:  Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2010)

Sashaa08 said:


> Just wanted to check back in to see how everybody was doing. Glad to see Shimmie weighing in-she's always so encouraging and loving!!
> 
> Sometimes the toughest thing to do is stand still and rest in God. I am working on getting better on that and it makes life a lot less stressful the better I get at stepping aside and let God take care of results (because I am by nature an independent, goal-driven, results-oriented person).
> 
> Hang in there Butterfly08 and all my sisters working our way through the wilderness.



  Thank you Sashaa for the kind 'welcome'.  :Rose:


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 2, 2010)

luthiengirlie, you are in my heart and thoughts. 



Shimmie said:


> No lecture
> No scripture
> No xyz from me
> 
> ...



Thank you Shimmie, this means so much.    In fact, I am going to take a warm bath and go to bed, super early for me, but I know my mind and body is completely exhausted.



Sashaa08 said:


> Just wanted to check back in to see how everybody was doing. Glad to see Shimmie weighing in-she's always so encouraging and loving!!
> 
> Sometimes the toughest thing to do is stand still and rest in God. I am working on getting better on that and it makes life a lot less stressful the better I get at stepping aside and let God take care of results (because I am by nature an independent, goal-driven, results-oriented person).
> 
> Hang in there Butterfly08 and all my sisters working our way through the wilderness.


 
Thank you Sashaa08!


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 2, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> luthiengirlie, you are in my heart and thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet sleep, Precious Butterfly... for your cares will keep... God has them all taken care of and He is also taking tender care of you.


----------



## LovingLady (Nov 5, 2010)

Think back to the story of the blind man. Jesus and His disciples was in the out-skits of the city of Jericho were a blind man named Bartimaeus was begging. When Bartimaeus *heard* that Jesus was *near by* he cried out "Jesus, Son of David, have mercy on me!" 

Mark 10 : 48-52

48 Many rebuked him and told him to be quiet, but he shouted all the more, “Son of David, have mercy on me!”

49 Jesus stopped and said, “Call him.” So they called to the blind man, “Cheer up! On your feet! He’s calling you.” 

50 Throwing his cloak aside, he jumped to his feet and came to Jesus.

51 “What do you want me to do for you?” Jesus asked him. The blind man said, “Rabbi, I want to see.”

52 “Go,” said Jesus, “your faith has healed you.” Immediately he received his sight and followed Jesus along the road.

Jesus is in our neighborhood, continue to shout out to him. The hard week that a lot of us had was the enemy trying to keep us quiet. The more we are "oppressed" or "told to keep quiet" the louder we have to shout for Jesus. He will come to heal us, but we need to have the faith of Bartimaeus.


----------



## luthiengirlie (Nov 5, 2010)

So on point and so needed.. YHWH has something for this group of women...  The advesary wanted us to be tired, worn down, saying forget it all instead of running to Him saying, "Its in Your hands, I trust you, I know You got this". Let us not forget what He has already done.. Let us take out our stones of rememberance and declare we will have a new stone to make


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 5, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Think back to the story of the blind man. Jesus and His disciples was in the out-skits of the city of Jericho were a blind man named Bartimaeus was begging. When Bartimaeus *heard* that Jesus was *near by* he cried out "Jesus, Son of David, have mercy on me!"
> 
> Mark 10 : 48-52
> 
> ...


 
 

Good Word!


----------



## LovingLady (Nov 7, 2010)

Meditate on God's Promise Part 1
Meditate on God's Promise Part 2
Meditate on God's Promise Part 3
Meditate on God's Promise Part 4
Meditate on God's Promise Part 5
Meditate on God's Promise Part 6

This also coincides with the devotions that Shimmie (and others) posted. You can't just read each devotion, you have to meditate on each one. Hold on to them because they are promises from God.


----------



## ToyToy (Nov 7, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Think back to the story of the blind man. Jesus and His disciples was in the out-skits of the city of Jericho were a blind man named Bartimaeus was begging. When Bartimaeus *heard* that Jesus was *near by* he cried out "Jesus, Son of David, have mercy on me!"
> 
> Mark 10 : 48-52
> 48 Many rebuked him and told him to be quiet, but he shouted all the more, “Son of David, have mercy on me!”
> ...



This is so odd...it's the third or fourth week in a row that I heard have this particular story being preached or talked about.
Thank you so much for mentioning this scripture. I guess God wants to make sure the message gets through to me .


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 12, 2010)

Ok ladies, I have an update.

First thank you all for bearing with me during my bratty, angry phase. I was really frustrated. I went to church Sunday and was asked to do the Powerpoint for the songs and scriptures. I was glad because I wouldn't have to stand up and praise. I gritted my teeth through most of the sermon which was on, ironically, faith, but when the alter call was made I knew I needed to get up and go. I told God I was giving Him one more chance (I know, who am I to give ultimatums ) but a tiny flicker of faith was reignited. 

Then Thursday I got a call about an opportunity I have been praying for. I can't say right now, and it's definitely not certain (even if I get it, I still have one huge obstacle to overcome) but FINALLY there has been movement on one of my major prayer requests!!!!! 

Please pray for me if you don't mind, that God's will be done in this situation. Thank you again everyone for the encouraging words and PMs. I really do cherish them. 

ETA: A few people commented that many of us are having a hard time because we are close to a breakthrough. It is definitely looking that way!


----------



## phynestone (Nov 12, 2010)

^^^^We all have our struggles. This is a supportive forum, so don't apologize for your frustration.


----------



## LovingLady (Nov 27, 2010)

Hi ladies, how was everyone's Thanksgiving?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Nov 28, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Hi ladies, how was everyone's Thanksgiving?


 

Wonderful just spending time with friends and family.


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks for keeping this thread alive, ladies.

Thanksgiving was wrought with trials.  The devil is liar.


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 28, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Meditate on God's Promise Part 1
> Meditate on God's Promise Part 2
> Meditate on God's Promise Part 3
> Meditate on God's Promise Part 4
> ...



This morning I literally had to drag myself to church.  I begged God to give me a sermon on his "Promise", but was quickly disappointed.  Then I come to this thread and find these videos.  Saying an "Amen" in advance.  Off to watch.  Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Nov 28, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> Thanks for keeping this thread alive, ladies.
> 
> Thanksgiving was wrought with trials. The devil is liar.


 
^^^Yeah, I didn't even respond because I didn't want to be the lone storm cloud in the midst of sunshine but although I enjoyed my family and time off, I received 2 more HUGE pieces of devastating news.  This after I TOLD God I can't take any more heartbreak. I went from being on cloud 9 from an awesome opportunity to all the way in the dumps. Seriously.  I even told my pastor I'm done with God AND church because God has done NOTHING to rescue me. We're gonna talk tomorrow so we'll see.

I won't go into details yet, I'll see how things shape up over the next week before I talk about it. But talk about below the belt, yeah, that's exactly where I got hit twice during my "holiday". Right for the jugular.

I hope everyone else had an enjoyable time.


----------



## LifeafterLHCF (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanksgiving is always a bad time for me but I made the best of it..God put in me situations that had me seeing thing I didn't want to...I wonder does one ever get out of the pain and wilderness


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 30, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> ^^^Yeah, I didn't even respond because I didn't want to be the lone storm cloud in the midst of sunshine but although I enjoyed my family and time off, I received 2 more HUGE pieces of devastating news.  This after I TOLD God I can't take any more heartbreak. I went from being on cloud 9 from an awesome opportunity to all the way in the dumps. Seriously.  I even told my pastor I'm done with God AND church because God has done NOTHING to rescue me. We're gonna talk tomorrow so we'll see.
> 
> I won't go into details yet, I'll see how things shape up over the next week before I talk about it. But talk about below the belt, yeah, that's exactly where I got hit twice during my "holiday". Right for the jugular.
> 
> I hope everyone else had an enjoyable time.



Please do keep us posted.  You're in my prayers.


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 30, 2010)

GoddessMaker said:


> Thanksgiving is always a bad time for me but I made the best of it..God put in me situations that had me seeing thing I didn't want to...*I wonder does one ever get out of the pain and wilderness*



I want to believe that one does.  Let us all stay strong a little while longer.


----------



## loolalooh (Nov 30, 2010)

Hey ladies.  How's everyone doing?

Just when I thought my wilderness was ending, it's almost like it just went to the next level instead.  I'll have a better idea come this weekend, but for now I'm trying to hang on.  The other day I was so mad that I put away my Bible, spiritual books, etc.  I had been crying out to God to speak to me on something and wasn't hearing anything.  In the process of burying my Bible and stuff, I stumbled up a prayer journal I hadn't seen in months.  I read through the list and saw prayers that I had marked as answered as well as examples of how I felt His presence in my life.  (Perhaps this was Him speaking to me?)  There's another thing I saw, which may have very well answered my initial question to Him, but I will reserve comment on that until this weekend.  I hear something telling me to hold on just a little longer ... so I will.  I'm hoping it's God.  

"Show Yourself Strong" O' Lord.  Don't let me down.  Do You know how many people's jaws will drop if You perform this miracle?  Don't make me look like I've been a fool this whole time.  I cannot see why You would withhold this "promise" seeing as it will draw others (and myself) closer to You.  Anything and everything is possible through You ... so "show Yourself strong".  

I'll keep y'all posted.


----------



## aribell (Nov 30, 2010)

This thread is so heartfelt and interesting and hopeful.



> Listen well my friend: Satan can stop our destiny if we accept the power of disappointment into our lives. Once we accept the heaviness of a deep dis-appointment, backsliding is often not far away. You see, dis-appointment cuts us off from our vision, and without a vision people perish.
> 
> Are you carrying disappointment in your heart? Renounce it. Forgive those who have let you down. Have you personally or morally failed? Repent deeply and return to your Redeemer. Holy Spirit, I ask You to remove from my brother and sister the paralyzing sting of disappointment!
> 
> ...


 
The power of disappointment to take us off of our due course is so real. I have experienced this, and sometimes it won't be enough to just "chin up," it won't be enough to read a Psalm or listen to some encouraging praise music. In fact, when in a state of serious disappointment, turning to those things might only work to make one more cynical and embittered.

At the same time, sometimes we don't know the closeness of the Lord until we attempt to walk away from Him. When the many multitudes left Jesus because of His hard sayings, He asked the apostles if they too, would leave. And Peter said, "Lord, to whom shall we go? For You have the words of eternal life." There is nowhere to go outside of Him. Anyone who has walked with the Lord genuinely closely will find that the world hurts and disappoints with ten times the quickness that we *think* the Lord does. 

Job said, "Though He strike me, yet will I trust Him." Job held the Lord responsible for his pain, and yet trusted Him still. That is faith in the absolute goodness and righteousness of the Lord, regardless of the way that things appear. I have repeated Job's words to myself multiple times today.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

I was in a wilderness for 7 years. Yes, 7. I like to think of it more as a spiritual winter. Everything was dark and quiet, little signs of life. Like it was mentioned upthread, I knew the seasons were changing because I was told that it was so. Things are in thaw. If there's anything that I can say, it's that a lot of times it takes a heck of a lot longer than we would ever think or expect. You simply *cannot* rush the work or the appointed time, anymore than you can rush the growth of a tree. Accept the season that you're in and learn what it means to be there.  Otherwise you'll make yourself absolutely miserable and make a lot of mistakes, which I can attest to.

Solomon was counted wise in part because he could perceive truths by observing nature. Everything on this earth happens in its due course. And things tend to happen kinda gradually. When transitioning from winter to spring, you don't just wake up one day with green grass and flowers everywhere. First the snow melts, the birds come back, the other animals come out, the crocuses pop up, followed by other flowers. By the time things are in full bloom and all the leaves are on the trees, it's time to transition into summer. The Lord is a Lord of process. You can't shortcut the process, you can only learn to work with it.


----------



## Sashaa08 (Dec 1, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> "Show Yourself Strong" O' Lord.  Don't let me down.  Do You know how many people's jaws will drop if You perform this miracle?  Don't make me look like I've been a fool this whole time.  I cannot see why You would withhold this "promise" seeing as it will draw others (and myself) closer to You.  Anything and everything is possible through You ... so "show Yourself strong".



Agreed and amen! I've spoken the exact same thing almost verbatim and I am convinced that God will keep His promises and will finish what He starts.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 2, 2010)

nicola.kirwan said:


> This thread is so heartfelt and interesting and hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I agree with this post. Disappointment is so difficult to overcome. I feel now like I'm just about at my lowest point ever. Not only do past disappointments weigh me down but in only a week I have faced 3 of the most devastating disappointments in a long time. I am emotionally exhausted, too tired to even get angry. I just cried for most of the day, even though I was in a public place (airport - just tried to sit in the corner near a window and look away so others couldn't see). Couldn't hold the tears back because my situation seems so hopeless - at least it looks that way with my human eyes. Just a wall, obstacle, question mark or closed door everywhere I look. 

A scripture came to me today, _“The LORD gave and the LORD has taken away.  Blessed be the name of the LORD” (Job 1:21)._

_I feel like this has been a taking season. I have no idea when it will end and restoration and giving will return. I don't think I can put into words the depth of the pain I am experiencing. But I am trying to find a praise in the midst of it. _


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Dec 3, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> I agree with this post. Disappointment is so difficult to overcome. I feel now like I'm just about at my lowest point ever. Not only do past disappointments weigh me down but in only a week I have faced 3 of the most devastating disappointments in a long time. I am emotionally exhausted, too tired to even get angry. I just cried for most of the day, even though I was in a public place (airport - just tried to sit in the corner near a window and look away so others couldn't see). Couldn't hold the tears back because my situation seems so hopeless - at least it looks that way with my human eyes. Just a wall, obstacle, question mark or closed door everywhere I look.
> 
> A scripture came to me today, _“The LORD gave and the LORD has taken away. Blessed be the name of the LORD” (Job 1:21)._
> 
> _I feel like this has been a taking season. I have no idea when it will end and restoration and giving will return. I don't think I can put into words the depth of the pain I am experiencing. But I am trying to find a praise in the midst of it. _


 
Butterfly Just to let you know that I have been there and completely inderstand what you mean and where you are right now. Totally. Just be strong and take heart sis. Take encouragement in the knowledge that even in this down time, God is with you. He promised He would never leave you nor forsake you. His heart is filled with thoughts about you and He see's your tears. "Therefore we do not lose heart. Though outwardly we are wasting away, yet inwardly we are being renewed day by day" (2 Corinthians 4:16). Life is seasonal and although this dark time seems like it's lasting forever, it will pass and you will enter into your beautiful season.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 3, 2010)

^^Thank you, I appreciate your words.   I am on my way out of this valley...


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 3, 2010)

Hey Ladies or should I say sisters ,

I'm feelin totally encouraged by this thread. I'm a baby Christian. It's been just little over a year now. This past year I've been looking for a church home so I can meet like-minded people. I have finally settled on one but am still looking to make friends. 

I've read a few of your testimonies and it seems like some of us share this in common. I tried to get in contact with old friends, esp. my old Christian friends and when I call its the wrong number :/. Well, things happen so I don't want to make assumptions but it has been hard because I have not been able to get reconnected with my old friends. I had to give up my best friend because we are unequally yoked and she constantly led me to turn back on my new life. It was God's will and I will not look back like Lot's wife.

 But, right now I have nobody. My only good friend, I can't even get in contact with. I feel so embarrassed to have no friends. I live with my family and it's an ungodly household. I don't have anyone to get Christian advice from or to worship the beauty of the Lord with. 
 Tomorrow I'm going to Saturday church and I'm hoping to meet people. But, honestly my old life reappears before my eyes, and I remember the Christians who all turned on me. I've forgiven them, but it's hard for me to start again.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 4, 2010)

Welcome Sarophina,  

I am sorry that are without physical Christian friends. but until God blesses you with Christians that you can interact with, He has bless you with us. The ladies here are amazing and extremely supportive.  What I love about them is that they are extremely honest and they have very different personalities. It highlights how creative God is when he created us.  

It is very easy to return to what is familiar to you, even if it is harmful to your well being, stay strong and ask God for his discernment. Whatever you need that is in God's will, ask for it in prayer, He is really great when it comes to providing for his children.  :Rose:


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 6, 2010)

I'm trying to ride a bit of hope today.  How's it going, ladies?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 6, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> I'm trying to ride a bit of hope today. How's it going, ladies?


 

It is cold outside. Feels a lot like Chirstmas. Just keep on praying and trusting. I am also just letting go and Letting God. That is about all you can do. Still give God the praise and glory He is due. Even when we go through seasons we just do not understand. Just give God the Glory and Praise and trust that God is Working all for our good.


----------



## Prudent1 (Dec 6, 2010)

@Sarophina,
Hon, you said a mouthful when you said you were not going to *look back *like Lot's wife! Oh, if we could all learn to not look back but to press on and keep our eyes trained on God alone! Ladies, it would indeed seem as if many of us are going through right now. This is when the rubber meets the road. Put up or shut up time. We either believe or we don't in the sovereign God. As some of you know, I recently lost my DGS to SIDS at the age of 1 month. There are many types of pressures/tests all around us. However, we have the victory ladies, we do. Keep sending up those praises. Keep your heads up. We are in this together!


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 6, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> Welcome Sarophina,
> 
> I am sorry that are without physical Christian friends. but until God blesses you with Christians that you can interact with, He has bless you with us. The ladies here are amazing and extremely supportive.  What I love about them is that they are extremely honest and they have very different personalities. It highlights how creative God is when he created us.
> 
> It is very easy to return to what is familiar to you, even if it is harmful to your well being, stay strong and ask God for his discernment. Whatever you need that is in God's will, ask for it in prayer, He is really great when it comes to providing for his children.  :Rose:


Thanks! It's definitely been a blessing finding the longhaircareforum esp. this Christian fellowship section. I've seen myself in many of the postings.

I will def. keep on serving the most high. Just a stormy season, but I will praise him in advance. My situation isn't good but he is* always *good.


----------



## Sarophina (Dec 6, 2010)

Prudent1 said:


> @Sarophina,
> Hon, you said a mouthful when you said you were not going to *look back *like Lot's wife! Oh, if we could all learn to not look back but to press on and keep our eyes trained on God alone! Ladies, it would indeed seem as if many of us are going through right now. This is when the rubber meets the road. Put up or shut up time. We either believe or we don't in the sovereign God. As some of you know, I recently lost my DGS to SIDS at the age of 1 month. There are many types of pressures/tests all around us. However, we have the victory ladies, we do. Keep sending up those praises. Keep your heads up. We are in this together!


Prudent,

I don't think I have nearly enough heartache as losing someone brings. I'm so sorry that you lost your grandson. I'm sure the one thing that brings comfort is knowing that he is with his Father in the sweetest peace on the highest place. :big hugs:


----------



## foxee (Dec 6, 2010)

loolalooh said:


> I'm trying to ride a bit of hope today.  How's it going, ladies?



Thanks for bumping this thread.  I received a piece of unexpected news that I did not handle well at first, but I'm feeling better.  I've been dialed into the prayer line since 11/24, sometimes calling twice a day.

I've also spent the last 2 Sundays visiting different churches and having a blast!  Everyone has been so kind and the messages are just what I needed to hear . . . about surviving the wilderness, no doubt.  

Right now I'm working on overcoming negative thoughts.  I'm such a friendly, cheerful and encouraging person by nature, but sometimes when it comes to certain aspects of my life I can be too hard on myself.  I've decided to turn things around for good this time.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 7, 2010)

Ladies, I will reply to your messages later tonite as I am on my way to work, but I read the updates this morning and felt compelled to respond and let you all know where I have been this past week or so. I was going thru a lot but couldn't share it until some sort of resolution occurred.

I am 3 days from graduating with my MBA. I have worked on it PT while working FT, going thru a divorce, a move, etc. It has been TOUGH because I set high standards for myself with everything. I have been able to obtain a 3.8 GPA. 

Recently I applied for a job with a top notch corporation. I was shocked when I made it through the testing and initial interview. They offered to fly me out for a final panel interview. I had already talked to my ex about leaving with our daughter once I graduate. (We have joint custody, against my will - but that was yet another battle I lost last year). He told me he would think about it instead of his usual NO. So I held out some hope. I soooooooooo want to get home to my family and friends, I feel like I have no support here. I've been here over half my life and gave up everything for a marriage that was torture and pain 95% of the time.

Anyway, once I found out I was selected for a final interview, I brought up the subject again. This time, he immediately said NO. It was like he was waiting for me to get an opportunity only to be able to snatch it away. (This is his pattern, it's too long to even get into).

I cried and cried, heartbroken, but the company had already paid for my flight and hotel so I went. If I got the job, it more than doubled my current salary, would pay to relocate me and would be more than enough to support me and my daughter even if I never got another dime from my ex.

I think all the stress I was going thru impacted my final interview (this was the week of finals, plus all the emotional stress). I didn't get the job. When I found out I was in a public place and couldn't hold back my tears. I felt like wow, what now? A week before graduation and I'm still here, exactly where I don't want to be, with no visible signs of leaving. 1.5 years of trusting in God and nothing. I felt like every speck of hope had been stolen.

As I was crying, a thought came "The Lord gives, and He takes away. Blessed be the name of the Lord." It took a little bit for me to grab ahold to that. My heart's bleeding prayers have gone unanswered. I am some place I despise (no friends here, longing to be near my family again). I don't see or understand the purpose for years of heartache and disappointment. I really don't understand. But something in me said to bless the Lord anyway. Don't give up faith in God. He cannot lie, He's working it out for my good.

I have continued to be tested. Over Thanksgiving I lost my MU bag with over $800 worth of products in in. During my trip for the interview I left behind my $225 Clarisonic brush, and of course housekeeping "didn't find it." It seemed like every day I have been getting news that makes me cry, during a time when I should be happy (graduation).

But I'm going to hold on to God - though He slay me, yet will I trust Him. 

Hold on ladies, it's rough, BELIEVE me I know. But we can make it through together.


----------



## p31woman (Dec 7, 2010)

I have just read this entire thread and I want to thank you ladies for being so honest and candid in your posts.  I am going through something right now (career/financial stresses), and I'm not quite sure if its a test or if I'm in the wilderness but your responses and posts have reminded me of the truth.....God has NOT left me and He is not ignoring me.

Thank you for helping Him strengthen me.

I will keep each of you in my prayers.


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 7, 2010)

I hope this comes out right, as I feel compelled to type this but must also rush to class ...

Ladies, it is comforting to hear about each of our trials in the sense that there is no reason we should cry out "WHY ME, LORD" ... for we are *ALL* facing something, not just you, or me, or you.  This is just part of being Christian.  The road is not easy and the devil is working *NONSTOP* to SHAKE OUR FAITH.  I say this not just to you all but to myself, when I say let's try to remain IN FAITH.  We should also realize that as our FAITH gets stronger, the BATTLE gets fiercer.  The devil will try to attack your desires (for a job, husband, etc.), family, and your mind (Is God real?), but let's continue to encourage each other, keep on FIGHTING, and stay IN FAITH.

*Psalm 32 (NIV)*

_1 *Vindicate me, my God,* 
   and plead my cause 
   against an unfaithful nation. 
*Rescue me from those who are 
   deceitful and wicked. *
2 You are God my stronghold. 
*Why have you rejected me? *
Why must I go about mourning, 
   oppressed by the enemy? 
3 *Send me your light and your faithful care, *
   let them lead me; 
let them bring me to your holy mountain, 
   to the place where you dwell. 
4 Then I will go to the altar of God, 
   to God, my joy and my delight. 
I will praise you with the lyre, 
   O God, my God.
 5 *Why, my soul, are you downcast? *
   Why so disturbed within me? 
*Put your hope in God, *
   for I will yet praise him, 
   my Savior and my God._


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 9, 2010)

This video was posted by Irresistable in Sidney's thread. Please watch:

Youtube - It Will Cost You Everything

_"You need to way in on the *COST FACTOR* and count the COSTS of being a DISCIPLE of JESUS CHRIST.  It will cost you popularity, it will cost you promotion, it will cost you an *EASY LIFE*.  You will have to DISCIPLINE yourself, you will have to BUFFET your body, ... you will have to say NO to this WORLD .... you will have to be willing to stand ALONE for Christ. ..... 

You must *take up a CROSS* and follow ME, or you cannot be my DISCIPLE ...   "_


----------



## OhmyKimB (Dec 11, 2010)

Hi guys.

Sorry I'm MIA I've been dealing with school. 

I've really had enough, I'm ready to move on now....it just does seem like it's coming


----------



## DreamLife (Dec 12, 2010)

This thread has really blessed me. I feel as though I've been in a wilderness for some years now...and I never expected to be here this long. In the beginning a lot was due to disobedience, wrong relationships, attitude problems,and pride. Then when I truly surrendered everything to God things kept going downhill fast...depression,loneliness, isolation, rejection, etc. I've had lots of ups and downs and victories that God has brought me through so I shouldn't be complaining, but I'm just burnt out from school. For the past few weeks I just said forget everything and I've been going through the motions - going to my job/school, pouring everything I have into taking care of and encouraging other people and then going home and staring at books and the wall. Not eating right, not working out. I've either missed church or I go and sit in the balcony and stare, read the Bible and listen to the sermon. I talk to my family and friends and fake it, laugh and joke and get off the phone and cry or go to sleep. I've just felt like I've been on a long road to nowhere. Many people would never understand why I feel the way I do, on the outside I look blessed, well I am blessed. Nonetheless, I'm trying to pull myself up, read the Bible even when I feel nothing and keep praying. I've been asking God for some energy, I just want to be able to cry out to God, but I can't even seem to do that right now. I think the weather and the holidays are making things worse for me as well, along with the fact that a VERY close family member died around the holidays last year.

I've been reading this thread and the frustrated Christian thread and it has helped. I need to reevaluate and realize that just because I have expected my life to be a certain way, it doesn't mean that its God's will for me to have this and that. For the past year or two, I have really been relinquishing this entitlement attitude that I didn't realize I had...like questioning God on things...like God why me? Why am I going through this? I feel like God has been teaching me and asking why not? Like I don't understand why I've been wired to think that I shouldn't have to go through this or that...when I surrendered to His will struggle was sure to go along with it, I just didn't know the extent at the time.  I know my struggle is going to be for His glory and Ill come out with a greater testimony and greater victory in the end. I'm just not feeling it right now...To be honest and simple, I just want to get out of the valley for once. To stop being in a constant state of struggle, adversity...

When I was really into the Word daily and following the guidance of the Holy Spirit hour by hour I would ask God to give me an opportunity to minister to someone. One day a guy who was an acquaintance came up to me and asked me to talk to him about Jesus and that he wanted to meet me for lunch because he felt like I would have something substantial to say....what? I was SO nervous. I went home, prayed and asked God to give me the right things to say. When we met for lunch, he told me some horrible, horrible things that happened in his life that were very private and desperately wanted God to help him. I started telling him different Bible stories about how David and other men had been through things that he had been through but came out on top, as well as some of my wilderness experience that had occurred in the same time frame as his. So many scriptures were flying out of my mouth...scriptures I didn't even know I had memorized. I told him about forgiveness, salvation, everything I could think of. We sat and talked for about an hour and there was no silence. The night before I was so scared that it would be awkward and silent, but he was asking so many questions and I had Biblical answers that made him want to know more about God! He said that I had really blessed him and given him hope and some things to meditate on, and he said he was going to find his Bible and start reading some of the things I had told him about (he was raised Christian but said he didn't know much about what the Bible said). I went home and cried because I knew that without some of the experiences I had been through and staying in the Word I would not have been able to let God use me...that wilderness experience I had been through may have been to help him on that day and time, but at the time I had no idea that I would use what I had been through to help him (2 years later!)

But thanks everyone ...I've been a chronic lurker and you all are really blessing me by being open and sharing your stories.


----------



## DreamLife (Dec 12, 2010)

Marvin Sapp - He Has His Hands On You
This song is good..

YouTube - He Has His Hands On You - Marvin Sapp


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 12, 2010)

To the ladies we had a powerful word today at church. When we feel like nothing is going on in the wilderness. Just worship and praise the Lord until it comes to pass. Continue to thank God anyhow. The wilderness does not last for long/nor forever.


----------



## loolalooh (Dec 14, 2010)

Something's been moving in the wilderness lately, but I can't tell what it is.  Good or bad.  God or the enemy.  I just know that the second I blasted sermons galore, something happened.  So I stopped.  Then it stopped.  I'll go back to blasting sermons galore.  At the very least, God is with me.


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 14, 2010)

Kimbb said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> Sorry I'm MIA I've been dealing with school.
> 
> I've really had enough, I'm ready to move on now....it just does seem like it's coming



All of us are tired, frustrated, and long to be delivered. Don't give up it won't be long.


----------



## Butterfly08 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hey ladies! 

A new year is almost upon us, and I'm declaring victory, peace and joy unspeakable over all our lives! Look up, our help comes from the Lord! 

While I still don't have all that I have been praying for, one area has started to turn around for the positive, and certainly when I compare where I was THE SAME TIME last year, I am BLESSED!!! I was literally broke down, crying and completely done. Now I am rejoicing in God, despite a year full of disappointments. Because He IS good and He has everything under control, working it all out for my good.


Two key things I've learned this year:
My deliverance won't always come WHEN or HOW I think it should. So while it's good to plan, my steps are ordered by the Lord and His will and timing will prevail. I'm still learning how to trust Him through disappointments.
Sometimes the ONLY way we learn about God's love and faithfulness intimately is when we are in the fire. The 3 Hebrew boys trusted and believed in God enough to step in the fire, but His protection was not fully manifested until they were actually IN THE FIRE. I believe many of us are in the fire and wish it would hurry up and end. But this is where we will meet God and He will change our lives forever if we stop fighting and learn how to dance and praise in the fire. 
What major lessons have you ladies learned in 2010?


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Dec 31, 2010)

Butterfly08 said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> A new year is almost upon us, and I'm declaring victory, peace and joy unspeakable over all our lives! Look up, our help comes from the Lord!
> 
> ...


 

   The Lord always makes a way out of no way! All I have to do is just trust and beleive Him when I can't even trace him. That the Lord will bless me double for my trouble. Butterfly08 God has Proved/Showed Himself so strong in my life for 2010! I also have a better realtionship with Abba Father which is what He wants from all of us. 

     God is so Awesome even in my wilderness places the Lord has made a way for me and my family out of no way! Nobody but God! God is also the Father of the Midnight Hour and let me tell you just this week I cried to my Abba Father in the Midnight hour and The Lord Answered. I was like okay Lord. Girl, God showed up and you know what I did I got on my Knees and thank and Worshiped the Lord!!!! I love the Lord.. If you only knew my story. Abba Father is a one time God!


----------



## LovingLady (Dec 31, 2010)

When going forward into the new year, remember that there is a King in you, don't speak defeat.  

YouTube - Donald Lawrence - There is a King in You (CFT Voice of Hope Choir)


----------



## MSee (Jan 2, 2011)

I pray for blessings, joy, peace and properity for you all this New Year. Thanks for all the powerful words of encouragement, caution, advice, etc. and for accepting my ramblings. 

2010 has been a year that has taught me that God is willing to be involved in any situation in my life whether great or small. However, He expects obedience. He is patient, comforting and everything His Word says He is. He truly delights in my praise and thanksgiving. I have proven that when you praise God in the midst of, or inspite of terrible circumstances, He comes through powerfully. I've proven that the prayer of faith, persistant prayer does change things. 

I can go on and on but I'll just add that I feel deep within that 2011 is going to be one of much blessings, breakthroughs and understanding.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 4, 2011)

My biggest lessons in 2010 were:

1. To let God be God. Stop trying to figure out or predict His plan. His wisdom far exceeds our understanding. Even when things seem bleak in the natural and people are telling you how they see it, God is working in the background to turn things around.

2. When God gives you a blessing, you must take care of it. Doubts and fears can hamper, delay, or cost you a blessing. Sin can as well. Stay in obedience and trust.


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 6, 2011)

My testimony. I was unemployed in 2008 I worked on my job for 10 years I was laid off from my job however, God made a way for me and my family out of no way. I have 4 college degrees and put 300 applications and out of them I had 25 interviews. Glory be to the Lord b/c when the Lord says he is Jehovah Jireh! He is that. When God says he will make a way out of no way- Our Abba Father, in heaven will!

My Pastor preached a word today out of Gal.1:17-18 and the word for today was " I can't stop I won't stop my blessing is on the way! God spoke and said "This word is for you HF8. I was in the wilderness the dry place and in that place I truly had/have manna from heaven God took me to that place to show me who He truly is. It has been 3 years and now I am on my way for double peace/double portion. I confessed to my son "what the devil has stolen from us that the Lord will bless us double and the 100 fold blessing" Right after we left church!

Oh yes, when you pray you will be blessed with what you say good or bad- you/we must be careful with your/our words. Well, I prayed for a specific career to the Lord and wrote the vision and made it plain. Well, I have been blessed to be on my new career for 60 days. I am very humbled- God is so Awesome and amazing. This career is everything I prayed,sowed,confessed and believed God for. God is able ladies- it is important to know what seasons that we are in and NEVER EVER Forget God in those seasons good, bad, high,low always give God the Glory and be thankful!

To God be the Glory!

My favorite worship

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wQCrqxrWoB0


----------



## Laela (Mar 6, 2011)

^^ Powerful testimony!  !!!

I truly believe God has a double portion in store for you...


----------



## FabuLocks (Mar 6, 2011)

Ms. Butterfly. This is a post that I tried to reply to you, but sent it to someone else. I'm new to the group and am learning how to work with this site. However,  I advise you to continue to be patient and never give up hope! Although I am Muslim, we still have something in common and that is we both believe in God and we both know that it is He whom answers prayers. 

In Islam, we believe that everything happens for a reason and only at its appointed time. The things that have reached us was never meant to pass up by, and the things that passed us by would have never reached us... Everything is within the divine decree of God. 

As far as praying and supplicating to God for our wants, needs, and desires; that is exactly what we are supposed to do. In Islam, we also believe that all prayers are answered, even when they aren't apparent to us; you see... sometimes we may be asking for a thing that is in the decree to happen at a later time, and sometimes asked for a thing and get it almost immediately because it was already decreed for it to happen at that appointed time. And sometimes, unfortunately we may be asking for a thing that will not be good for us, even though it may be a good thing.. perhaps it may be the very thing that will lead us to our downfall, or even worse; it may distract us in such a way that it may prevent is from worshipping our Lord... Catch my drift? 

But ultimately God answer ALL prayers. If He don't grant us with the thing that we pray for, He will do1 of 2 things... He will either give us something better in the place of thing thing, or He will prevent a calamity from happening that was decree to take place for us and expiate some of our sins.

Therefore, we are never losing anything by constantly praying and supplicating to God for anything... we are always gaining, whether its apparent or otherwise.

I hope this will make you feel a little better about your situation


----------



## Laela (Apr 24, 2011)

Someone had shared with me some days ago a sermon by Bishop Jakes that reminds us that sometimes being in the wilderness is what prepares us for the next level. Jesus was THE example of resisting temptation by 'wild beasts'  in the desert. He was not alone with those beasts, but surrounded by ministering angels, who helped sustain Him.

*Mark 1:9-15 (Amplified Bible)*
In those days Jesus came from Nazareth of Galilee and was baptized by John in the Jordan.
And when He came up out of the water, at once he [John] saw the heavens torn open and the [Holy] Spirit like a dove coming down [[a]to enter] *into Him.(A)
And there came a voice [c]out from within heaven, You are My Beloved Son; in You I am well pleased.(B)
Immediately the [Holy] Spirit [from within] drove Him out into the wilderness (desert),
And He stayed in the wilderness (desert) forty days, being tempted [all the while] by Satan; and He was with the wild beasts, and the angels ministered to Him [continually].
Now after John was arrested and put in prison, Jesus came into Galilee, preaching the good news (the Gospel) of the kingdom of God,
And saying, The [appointed period of] time is fulfilled (completed), and the kingdom of God is at hand; repent ([d]have a change of mind which issues in regret for past sins and in change of conduct for the better) and believe (trust in, rely on, and adhere to) the good news (the Gospel).

God continues to minister to us, feed us, provide for us, clothe us, and keep us joyful, even in the presence of our enemies. Knowing this, keeps Psalms 23 alive in our hearts.   

Stay encouraged!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DzX3fSHLX4&feature=related

*


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 14, 2011)

Ok ladies I have a TESTIMONY but it is WAY too much to type up on my phone. I'll be back soon! God is AMAZING! He answered 2 of my 3 hugest prayers! Can't say I didn't get discouraged at times while I waited . Sometimes I praised him even though I was hurting inside. But He IS faithful! I think he wanted me to realize that He is in control, He knows what's best for me and my best efforts cannot compare to His omnipotence. Because He answered both prayers in a way that had nothing to do with me! I was working so hard to accomplish something that he did almost instantaneously!

I can't wait to come back and tell my story! 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 14, 2011)

nicola.kirwan said:


> This thread is so heartfelt and interesting and hopeful.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoting again because this post is the TRUTH. This time I focus on Gods timing because you are so right, we cannot rush Him. We can plant in winter, but may have to wait two or more seasons to see the harvest, depending upon what God is trying to teach us.


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Jul 14, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> This thread.... Such knowledge and wisdom......I have been going through a wilderness period for 7 years! I was single, raising my sons, longing for an end to the lonliness....I thought that God had sent me a man who would love me for myself and my children. I was so happy. We had been friends for this whole 7 year period so I felt like I knew him and could trust him. BOY WAS I WRONG! God pulled back the mask on who he really was. Showed me some HORRIBLE ugly things. I went through a depression so deep I didn't think that I could get through it. I asked God why would he bring me so close to the happiness that I prayed and fasted for, only to snatch it away!
> But God in his loving kindness and wisdom showed me that he wasn't snatching happiness away from me, he was showing me that it was POSSIBLE, but NOT WITH THIS Person!
> If I had married this man I would have had a horrible lifetime of lies, cheating, and evil with myself and my children.
> GOD STEPPED IN RIGHT ON TIME! Opened my eyes!
> ...


 WOW!  I wrote this over a YEAR ago, I am still in my wilderness experience, but God is a keeper!  I can truly say that if I didn't have the Lord and his word in my heart things would be so much worse.  Everyday I appreciate the things that I HAVE instead of focusing on what I don't have.  In reality, God has stripped me down to NOTHING!  Friends that I thought were friends, , family that should have my back, , security at my job, , but GOD!!!!  He is the source of my strength and the strength of my life!  I'm blessed that he still allows me to be called His Daughter.  I'm just thankful to Him for never leaving me nor forsaking me.  PLEASE my sister's be encourages, God is not through with us!!!!!







<< Psalm 23 >>
*1*<<A Psalm of David.>> The LORD _is_ my shepherd; I shall not want. 
*2*He maketh me to lie down in green pastures: he leadeth me beside the still waters. 
*3*He restoreth my soul: he leadeth me in the paths of righteousness for his name's sake. 
*4*Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death, I will fear no evil: for thou _art_ with me; thy rod and thy staff they comfort me. *5*Thou preparest a table before me in the presence of mine enemies: thou anointest my head with oil; my cup runneth over. *6*Surely goodness and mercy shall follow me all the days of my life: and I will dwell in the house of the LORD for ever.


----------



## MSee (Jul 15, 2011)

Butterfly08 said:


> Ok ladies I have a TESTIMONY but it is WAY too much to type up on my phone. I'll be back soon! God is AMAZING! He answered 2 of my 3 hugest prayers! Can't say I didn't get discouraged at times while I waited . Sometimes I praised him even though I was hurting inside. But He IS faithful! I think he wanted me to realize that He is in control, He knows what's best for me and my best efforts cannot compare to His omnipotence. Because He answered both prayers in a way that had nothing to do with me! I was working so hard to accomplish something that he did almost instantaneously!
> 
> I can't wait to come back and tell my story!
> 
> ...


 
Patiently waiting for full report. Already rejoicing though


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 15, 2011)

loolalooh said:


> Smokie Norful, I Understand: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0skD7d3usw



I must have been meant to refer to this.  I love his artistry and have favorited this YT ages ago.


----------



## DaiseeDay (Jul 23, 2011)

MSee said:


> Patiently waiting for full report. Already rejoicing though



Me too!

Being in the wilderness I'm excited to hear from someone who has made it out. And of course I'm glad for you @*Butterfly08* and rejoicing


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 24, 2011)

So some of you may know that I had 3 major prayers before the throne of God. After my divorce I went through a painful stripping away period where all of my crutches and support systems were either removed or greatly reduced. I am about 18 hours away from my family and all of my close friends have moved away (I am in a small college town where it is common to either come for school and leave after graduation, or to start a family). I have seen so many people come and go, and unfortunately most left RIGHT before I needed them. There is also very little industry here, so obtaining a good paying job with growth opportunity here is difficult. My prayers:

1) I wanted to return back home with family and/or get a better job with a company with offices in every state, so that when the timing was right I might be able to transfer or be promoted internally. 2) I wanted a close friendship here until I leave. 3) I wanted to date again and ultimately meet my husband.

It seemed like the harder I worked towards these goals, the farther away I got from them. I interviewed with several companies - all great opportunites, some of them would have doubled my salary - but never made it past the final interview. A few months after graduation last December I had exhausted all my leads and felt like all hope was gone. I earned my masters a little later in life and it seemed so difficult to obtain employment in my new field. I watched my younger counterparts get opportunities almost effortlessly. It hurt because I worked my fingers to the bone in grad school - graduating with a 3.8 GPA while working FT and going through a bitter divorce and custody battle. 

I questioned God about why He kept passing me over. Even on my current job, people kept leaving as well for better opportunities. Every time someone left I was happy for them, but after person 3 I would cry inside a little, wondering when my time would come. I did get discouraged sometimes, but I forced myself to rejoice for them through my tears. I kept saying "thank You Lord for my new job." I prayed for my new boss, that our relationship would be smooth. I prayed for the work environment, the people I would be working with. I began organizing papers at my house to prepare to move. I also began cleaning up my office at work and tying up loose ends. _Remember, there were no job opportunities in sight, but I was just getting myself ready as an act of faith._

I applied to new jobs very regularly, constantly tweaked my resume and read articles on interviewing. But God spoke to me about my new job a couple months ago. He said I could keep applying if I wanted, but I was not going to get my job that way. I would get it through a relationship. He also said that in less than 6 months, I would have a job that I could be proud of.

I remember that day (somewhere around April 16th), because there was no indication of a new job in my future and I had just received another painful rejection after going through a rigorous final interview process. I just checked my diary entry for that time, and I wrote _"I heard that I should get into the position to receive and that within 6 months I'll have a new job."_ So I trusted God once more and kept getting myself ready to receive.

Meanwhile, I had also been praying about entering a godly relationship with a Christian man. I even downloaded a dating app and met a few ok guys. IRL, it seemed like the more I dolled myself up, the more invisible I was to the opposite sex.  

Ironically, the week before my birthday, a guy approached me in the library (I always go to the library every Sunday after church). I had been running late to church so my hair was in a wet bun, I was wearing glasses and I didn't have a lick of makeup on. We talked for about 15 minutes and he revealed immediately that he was a Christian. We exchanged numbers and within a couple conversations he told me he had promised God not to have sex until he got married. (This is exactly the type of commitment I've made, and I have refused to compromise. So he got my attention with that declaration).

He took me out for the first time on my birthday and we have gotten very close over the past couple months. I like him very much but I am moving slow. *I do not want to fall too quickly if he is not who God has for me!!!!!* I did that before with disastrous results.  I have to slow him down though because he also likes me very much. He has already started to hint at marriage within the next couple years. I am glad that he is marriage minded, but everything has to happen God's way and in his timing. I will say that I have never had anyone treat me the way he does without expecting something in return. He said his assignment is to make me happy and he has done a great job of it. He really does spoil me and every time he does something nice (no matter how big or small) I make sure to say thank you because I never want to take him for granted. I had forgotten how wonderful it feels to be able to share your dreams and fears with someone who cares about you!!!!!

So back to the job testimony. A little under a month ago I received a call out of the blue from a recruiter. I still don't know how she got my resume. She told me about an opportunity and asked if I was interested. I got through the screening interview, and in less than 2 weeks I went through a final round of interviews. My final interview was on a Friday. *That Monday they called to offer me the job!!!! *

The job has the all components I prayed about. There is a strong training program and corporate culture of development (I really wanted a place where my leadership skills would be constantly developed). And the corporation is a Fortune 50 company with multiple offices in every state, so that when God releases me, I can prayerfully remain with the organization and transfer home.

I am really amazed at how quickly God can turn things around for the better!!! 

I know there are still challenges ahead, but I am even more encouraged to continue trusting God for complete deliverance, not only for me, but for friends and family, and certainly you ladies!!!!!

God IS faithful. We will never on this earth FULLY understand why He delays His blessing at times, but ultimately everything IS working together for our good. Hang in there ladies and hold onto Him. He will never leave us nor forsake us!!!

Never give up, no matter how hopeless it seems. I believe God shows up best in "hopeless" situations. Sometimes He waits for us to exhaust all our resources and best efforts before He steps in and shows us His omnipotence. In Exodus God tells Moses that He will deliver the children of Israel in a way that they will KNOW it was by the strong hand of God. In Exodus 13:8 He says "You shall tell your son on that day, 'It is because of what the Lord did for me when I came out of Egypt.'"

In Exodus 10:1-2, The Lord tells Moses that He has hardened Pharoah's heart so that He can show signs among His people, so that his people can tell their children how God has punished the Egyptians, and so that his people "MAY KNOW THAT I AM THE LORD."

God WILL deliver. He wants us to know without a shadow of doubt that He is God, that we cannot be delivered without Him, and when He delivers us, He wants us to tell others about how He brought us out!!!


----------



## OhmyKimB (Jul 24, 2011)

^^^ Thank you Butterfly! I'm so happy for you! I don't have all that to report yet, but I'm finally free to just be with God...finally free, definitely out of the wilderness!


----------



## Laela (Jul 24, 2011)

Butterfly, keep on pressing toward the mark. The bushes in the wilderness are always full of snakes, to keep you off track, because of what is to come in your life. I'm glad to read your testimony and the turnaround; but always remember, even when you are going through the fire... it's the best time to praise Him and thank Him in advance. Faithfully remain true to God, He will never leave you, nor forsake you. IOW, please don't only praise Him _only _when things are going good. God bless you~


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Jul 24, 2011)

Butterfly08 I am so happy for you and your testimony! ITA with Laela Keep on Praising The Lord through it all and He will see you through! Again I love your testimony and you just encouraged me in the Lord and the Word of the Lord! Thank you!


----------



## Sashaa08 (Jul 25, 2011)

Butterfly08 I am so happy to hear your testimony!! There were some dark days, lots of confusion, but God showed Himself to be mighty in your circumstances! Your story definitely encouraged me and I am sure others as well!


----------



## MSee (Jul 25, 2011)

Butterfly08 I'm praising God for what He is doing for you. I pray God sends His light and truth in every new situation, He will send justice and restore 4 fold all the good things that were stolen from you. 

Be blessed.


----------



## loolalooh (Jan 14, 2012)

delete ...


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 27, 2012)

wrong thread. doh!


----------



## MSee (Feb 27, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> wrong thread. doh!


 
loolalooh if you hadn't posted in this thread I wouldn't have read that quote on the sheild of faith. it came in my e-mail and I had to swing by and say thanks. I'm launching out into new territory and I certainly appreciated the reminder to hold my shield up.


----------



## loolalooh (Feb 27, 2012)

MSee said:


> loolalooh if you hadn't posted in this thread *I wouldn't have read that quote on the sheild of faith. it came in my e-mail *and I had to swing by and say thanks. I'm launching out into new territory and I certainly appreciated the reminder to hold my shield up.



Oh Wow. God is amazing.  I guess it wasn't the "wrong" thread after all.


----------



## Sarophina (Apr 3, 2012)

Entering my own wilderness experience. I just left a fellowship in a not so amicable way. I feel discouraged at the moment. This is definitely a hard time for me.


----------



## Sarophina (Apr 8, 2012)

Well, it's been a week since I left and I must say it's been a difficult week. During this time, I am standing fully on my own. This has led me to seek the face of Jesus wholeheartedly. I've always wanted to know my Lord more and during this time I'm depending *solely* on His grace. 

I'm asking Him daily to create in me a clean heart and to renew a right spirit within me (Psalm 51:10)


----------



## loolalooh (Apr 8, 2012)

Sarophina said:


> Entering my own wilderness experience. I just left a fellowship in a not so amicable way. I feel discouraged at the moment. This is definitely a hard time for me.





Sarophina said:


> Well, it's been a week since I left and I must say it's been a difficult week. During this time, I am standing fully on my own. This has led me to seek the face of Jesus wholeheartedly. I've always wanted to know my Lord more and during this time I'm depending *solely* on His grace.
> 
> I'm asking Him daily to create in me a clean heart and to renew a right spirit within me (Psalm 51:10)



Continue depending on the Lord.  He will send manna to feed you (Exodus 16).  He will send a cloud to direct you (Exodus 13).


----------



## MSee (Apr 14, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> Continue depending on the Lord. He will send manna to feed you (Exodus 16). He will send a cloud to direct you (Exodus 13).


 
Sarophina, I've been through and am still going through this. I agree with loolaloh, keep drawing near to God and He will send what you need. However, be prepared for the challenges by your resolve to trust God no matter what. Isaiah 12:2 is a good statement of resolve:

_Behold, God is my salvation; I will trust, and not be afraid: for the LORD JEHOVAH is my strength and my song; He also is become my salvation._


----------



## Iammoney (Dec 17, 2013)

,,  , , ,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------

